#launchpad 2005-03-16
<sivang> since when this channel is on?
<sivang> :-)
<sivang> I just now found about it, where was it annonced?
<Kinnison> Umm, it has been here for ages.
<abelli> sivang: i think that while we were in mataro' was already here
<abelli> Kinnison: ciao
<Kinnison> Hi abelli 
<sivang> eh
<sivang> Kinnison: !
<Kinnison> laycht ?
<abelli> what's?
<AoP> Hi guys, does anyone know about problems with Rosetta? 
<AoP> I can't translate, because everytime I try to save I get a system error
<abelli> AoP: i can be wrong, but daf and carlos might be the right persons to look for
<AoP> Hm, so there's nothing like a status page or something? 
<AoP> I'm not to eager to bother them with emails or something
<AoP> because I'm quite sure they'll have better things to do than replying
<abelli> there should be a bug page
<abelli> ...or an entry in bugzilla
<abelli> im sorry im not able to help..
<AoP> I thank you for trying
<AoP> I'll go and try to find some information on this
<AoP> See you
<sivang> So this is the new rosetta channel?
<abelli> i think so
<abelli> sivang: 
<abelli> sivang: LAUNCHPAD's one..
<abelli> :))
<abelli> good night sivang && everyone
<abelli> have a good life
<abelli> ciao
<sivang> NIGHT abelli 
<sivang> sorry for caps
<abelli> mmm sorry for mine..
<abelli> :))
#launchpad 2005-03-17
<dholbach> hai
<dholbach> someone asked me where he could get the option for "hindi translations" in rosetta from
<dholbach> what can i tell him?
<dholbach> must be off
<dholbach> ttyl
#launchpad 2005-03-18
<mcr_> Is there anyone alive here?
<moquist> anybody here to answer questions about rosetta?
<lifeless> uhm, why is bug 163 different to task 163 ?!?
<abelli> Kinnison: ping
<abelli> daf: ping
<daf> abelli: pong
<Kinnison> abelli: pong
<abelli> daf: do you remember when... that thing on translation?
<daf> hmm, I think so
<abelli> Kinnison: can you re tell me that arm motherboards manufacturer's website?
<abelli> daf: :)=
<abelli> daf: what should we do?
<Kinnison> abelli: http://www.simtec.co.uk/
<abelli> Kinnison: have i ever told u i love u :)
<Kinnison> abelli: not before now; no
<abelli> :)
<daf> abelli: you know, I really don't know
<daf> abelli: it's been a while since I read your mail, and now is a really busy time for me
<daf> and I'm not really sure what you need from me
<abelli> daf: mmm.. right..
<abelli> im not even sure what should i expect from you...
<abelli> i was just following sabdfl's "directives".
<abelli> have a good time with you code :)
<abelli> ciao
<daf> ciao
<fimp_> hi
<fimp_> does anyone know anything about this? https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/188
<fimp_> The entire purpose of rosetta is kind of destroyed when you cannot export the po-files anymore :-/
<chlunde> Is there a problem with launchpad/registration?  I'm not getting an email.
<spiv> chlunde: Use your www.ubuntu.com account, it's the same account.
<chlunde> spiv: Thanks, creating an account there worked.
<chlunde> "A system error occured"
* chlunde tried to translate baazar.
#launchpad 2005-03-19
<lifeless> chlunde: oh :p
<lifeless> chlunde: what time was that ?
<chlunde> I can do it again if you want me to.
<chlunde> Now.
<chlunde> Or did you mean the email?  5-10 minutes before I said it here.
<chlunde> I also tried to add a email in launchpad when I was logged in, but I haven't received anything yet.
* chlunde goes to sleep soon.
<chlunde> lifeless: So I'm the only one with this problem?  Should I contact anyone?
<lifeless> chlunde: uhm, if you go to #rosetta, the rosetta developers usually hang there.
<lifeless> I can look in the logs... but for rosetta bugs they need to look at it anyway :)
<chlunde> Ok
<daf> lifeless: that channel is depracated
<lifeless> ifyou could ask there, that would be great. if they aren't there or can't help, you could file a bug.
<lifeless> daf: oh.
<lifeless> chlunde: ignore that, bug daf here
<lifeless> daf: chlunde wants to translate baz, but can't
* daf hides
<carlos> chlunde, lifeless: we are aware of that problem, working on it
<chlunde> And I don't get any mail from the launchpad server(s).
<daf> "A System Error Ocurred"?
<chlunde> carlos: Ok
<chlunde> daf: YEs
<daf> yes, I think this is probably a problem we know of already
<chlunde> The mail too?  Ok.
<carlos> chlunde: what do you mean by "mail"?
<carlos> chlunde: Rosetta does not sends any mail
<carlos> I think we only send mails to register into launchpad
<chlunde> First I tried registering an account (twice), but I didn't receive the confirmation mail.
<chlunde> Right
<carlos> chlunde: please, go to www.ubuntu.com
<carlos> and get your account there
<carlos> it's the same
<chlunde> Then I registered via ubuntu.com, and that worked.  Later I tried to add an email to my account, but I didn't receive one.
<carlos> chlunde: where did you added the extra email?
<chlunde> (Add it to my profile, but it's not something I care about)
<carlos> URL?, please
<chlunde> The `Please "set your preferred email".' link on 
<chlunde> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/chlunde
<chlunde> But I was just fiddling there since Rosetta didn't work, it doesn't matter for me.
<carlos> chlunde: who maintains that part is not online atm, could you report it at launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone?
<chlunde> Sure
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> chlunde: salgado is who could help you with foaf
<carlos> salgado: he didn't got the email to check a new email address he added to foaf
<salgado> carlos, on dogfood?
<carlos> salgado: production
<carlos> salgado: seems like it's open already
<carlos> salgado: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/chlunde
<salgado> carlos, looks like it was accidentally opened
<chlunde> It's not displayed from *my* view.
<chlunde> Should I submit the bug?
* chlunde did.
<chlunde> #203
<superted> is the problem with some apps being tranlated in multiple places solved?
<carlos> superted: working on it
<fimp_> hi
<fimp_> does anyone know anything about this? https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/188
<fimp_> The entire purpose of rosetta is kind of destroyed when you cannot export the po-files anymore :-/
<SteveA> the bug is assigned to carlos.  we're taking it seriously, and working on it.
<fimp_> okay, sounds good :)
<lamont> how usable is launchpad these days?  could the ubuntu kernel-team get our tree into launchpad and use it with stability?  Or are more UI changes impending?
#launchpad 2005-03-20
<mlh> bradb, malone is broken
<mlh> lunch-pad eh.. mmmmmmm lunch...
#launchpad 2006-03-18
(daf/#launchpad) jordi: hmm, I can probably come over
(daf/#launchpad) jordi: it will take a while
(G0SUB/#launchpad) jordi hello!
(jordi/#launchpad) oh
(jordi/#launchpad) not come over
(jordi/#launchpad) on irc I guess
(jordi/#launchpad) come over tomorrow
(jordi/#launchpad) but IRC right now will be good
(jordi/#launchpad) just to get started
(mdz/#launchpad) daf: has no one talked to you yet about attending the localization sprint with us?
<daf> jordi: oh, ok
<daf> mdz: yes
<daf> mdz: I'm booked in to the K+K from tonight
<daf> mdz: I'll hang around depending on how long you need me
<daf> mdz: I hope your interweb sucks less than ours
<daf> jordi: what's up?
<mdz> daf: just hoping to get a heads up for what we'll need to talk about tomorrow for jp
<jordi> daf: our intenret thing is pretty ok here
<Martolod> lol
<Martolod> ping daf.org ^^
<Martolod> i'm so stupid sometimes...
<daf> mdz: issues I'm aware of are fonts and input
<daf> mdz: and possibly making the language selector do the right thing
<mdz> daf: some community members have been assembling a wiki page with known issues in CJK support
<mdz> daf: japanese seems to be under-represented as well
<mdz> daf: if you could add known japanese issues to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BetterCJKSupportSpecification that would help
<mdz> daf: what does the language selector do wrong presently?
<daf> don't know; I haven't used it
<daf> I have a setup where I can happily switch between latin/ja/zh input
<daf> I don't use ko, though
<G0SUB> SteveA 
<jordi> hey G0SUB 
<jordi> so you said you now need a website.
<G0SUB> jordi hello!
<G0SUB> jordi yeah!
<jordi> G0SUB: but you can already start translating in Rosetta, right?
<G0SUB> jordi we are doing that all the time :)
<G0SUB> jordi the objective of the Indian LoCo team is not just l10n btw ... 
<G0SUB> jordi l10n is just a part of it ...
<jordi> I know
<jordi> I'm asking about the translation part, which is my occupation herE ;)
<G0SUB> jordi hehe, no issues with that :)
<jordi> k :)
<jordi> G0SUB: do you think we should deactivagte be_IN for now?
<G0SUB> jordi yes, I guess I have already requested carlos to do that ...
<jordi> carlos: did that happen?
<G0SUB> it's bn_IN btw :)
<jordi> doh
<jordi> that's it :)
<jordi> too many conversations going on I'm afraid :)
<G0SUB> hehe
<G0SUB> be is for Martolod I guess
<G0SUB> and it has no IN locale .... :)
<Martolod> hum ?
<Martolod> yes i have not my team ready yet... :-
<Martolod> :(
<jordi> Martolod: soon, I promise
<jordi> your request is there
<Martolod> ok
<G0SUB> elmo ping
<CarlFK> how do I mark a bug as a dupe?>
<CarlFK> arg - found it
<carlos> stub: hi, my merge has been on pqm queue for more than an hour now. please, could you check if it's due the connection limit? (I was disconnected so I'm not sure if you saw it or answered it already...)
<stub> carlos: all seems happy
<stub> What time will cprov be in the office tomorrow?
<carlos> stub: so it's not stalled?
<stub> I need to schedule tomorrows update
<stub> carlos: no
<carlos> ok
<G0SUB> carlos is elmo available?
<carlos> stub: thanks. If it fails I will need some help to get it merged tomorrow... I will send you an email if that's the case
<carlos> G0SUB: don't know, he's not here....
<G0SUB> carlos is he the only person who handles @ubuntu.com aliases?
<carlos> G0SUB: I think Znarl does it too
<G0SUB> Znarl ping :)
<G0SUB> carlos ok
<Znarl> G0SUB : Pong?
<G0SUB> Znarl can you fix my @ubuntu.com alias?
<Znarl> G0SUB : Yes, can you email rt@admin.canonical.com your request please?
<G0SUB> Znarl sure :)
<G0SUB> Znarl done :)
<Znarl> Thanks.
<G0SUB> Znarl will it be fixed now or will it take some time?
<Znarl> G0SUB : It will take some time.
<G0SUB> ok, thanks
<mdz> can anyone check OOPS-72C564 for me?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/72C564
<mdz> I suppose there is still a 10-minute delay
<LaserJock> anybody know if failed builds are retried?
<jordi> daf: when are you coming here?
<jordi> anyone in the launchpad meeting?
<oohlaf> Hello
<oohlaf> How come registeredbranches in the code section of my launchpad user does not show product Yate, but Yate in the summary says it was registered by me?
<LarstiQ> the code section lists branches, not products
* LarstiQ hasn't actually looked at yate/oohlaf yet, but that seems to be the issue
<oohlaf> aha
<oohlaf> ok
<oohlaf> just something I noticed
<oohlaf> oh..registrant is set to VCS imports, as it is synced by launchpad
<LarstiQ> oohlaf: ah
<Martolod> i've received your mail jordi 
<Martolod> do you think the database will be updated for tomorow ?
<jordi> I hope so, cant assure anything as it's out of my reach
<Martolod> ok
<daf> jordi: I'm at the hotel
<Surak> hello, who's the rosetta guy so I can talk before posting a bug?
<LarstiQ> Surak: jordi and carlos, but just start talking and perhaps others will chime in
<Surak> i don't know if the pt_BR vlc's translations are that screwed of if rosetta got the strings from a alien source :-)
<LaserJock> hi kiko 
<LarstiQ> Surak: ah, I think carlos would be the person to answer that, but do you have some links?
<Surak> hum, let me see.
<kiko> hey LaserJock 
<kiko> hey dudesters
<Surak> LarstiQ: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/pt_BR/+translate?offset=70&show=need_review
<Surak> string 2973. it says in english: HD1000 video output and the translation says: Sada de audio EsounD - but the suggestions are correct. ('Sada de vdeo HD1000')
<LarstiQ> Surak: do you know if this changed recently, due to dapper import perhaps?
<Surak> I don't know. I've been looking at it for three or four days - before that, it was only occasional translations, so I did not notice.
<LarstiQ> Surak: I agree a bug might be warranted here, or mail launchpad-users/carlos directly?
<Surak> LarstiQ: What do you think? I like to speak with the devel before posting a bug....
<sivang> hey kiko , is there a lauchpad sprint going on this week?
<kiko> there is in fact
<kiko> but not right now
<kiko> right now
<kiko> is time for bed
<kiko> see you all zmorrow
<Surak> kiko: its early, where are you now? :-)
<kiko> londonzzz
<Surak> kiko: go sleep. at this time you can't even find a bar over there :-)
<sivang> kiko: night dude
<kiko> I am not considering bars right now
<kiko> instead I am kicking PQM in the guts
<kiko> accept me patches yarrrrr
<Surak> :-)
<sivang> kiko-zzz: still doing you bad that PQM?
<kiko-zzz> friggin pqm
<Surak> PQM?
#launchpad 2006-03-19
<jordi> LarstiQ: oh well, he's gone
<oohlaf> Hi
<oohlaf> Launchpad should sync every day it's bzr branch with upstream cvs right?
<oohlaf> Or does it take longer?
<LarstiQ> jordi: where should he be directed if he wants to talk some more?
<LarstiQ> oohlaf: yeah, but there can be kinks in cables
<oohlaf> In which timezone does it operate? Yate cvs was updated Mon Mar 13 09:37:56 2006 UTC (24 hours, 19 minutes ago)
<oohlaf> Launchpad says Date last sync finished:  2006-03-14
<carlos> oohlaf: the servers are on UTC
<oohlaf> Maybe add hours to sync finished?
<oohlaf> Or sync started, as that would be the time of upstream cvs that is definately included
<carlos> oohlaf: where are you looking that date?
<oohlaf> https://launchpad.net/products/yate/+series/devel
<oohlaf> http://voip.null.ro/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/yate/modules/ysipchan.cpp has the latest upstream revision, but is not in launchpad
<carlos> oohlaf: Import status:  Syncing
<carlos> oohlaf: it says it's being syncing atm....
<oohlaf> Oh, I never saw that status change..everytime I look it says syncing
<oohlaf> Or is it really syncing more times a day
<carlos> oohlaf: I cannot answer that question, ddaa is your man, but he's busy atm
<oohlaf> ok, I'll just wait another couple of hours
<oohlaf> enough things to do in the meantime :)
<kiko> spiv!
<spiv> Me~
<spiv> How's your end of the room? ;)
<kiko> it is giving me lowercase failures
<salgado> stub, around?
<kiko> good idea
<kiko> where's stub the stud
<carlos> spiv: https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/34166
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34166 in bzr "bzr push pushes a nested tree while it didn't in the past" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<spiv> carlos: thanks
<SteveA> stub: ping
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is anybody working on fixing the build logs page?
<kiko> seb128, what's up with that page?
<kiko> is there a reported bug? I'm unaware of the issue
<seb128> log are 1 month old
<kiko> really?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds
<seb128> no no, I just come here to make jokes and complain :p
<seb128> no, no bug yet, I prefer to ask before filing a bug that's likely to have no reply for some time :)
<kiko> stub, ping?
<kiko> seb128, I didn't quite get that -- the /logs/ are 1 month old?
<kiko> or do you mean there are builds pending for 1 month?
<seb128> kiko: no, that page look at the dates listed
<kiko> that's because those builds still haven't gone through
<kiko> I suspect those builds are superseded
<sabdfl> hey lunchpadders
<jordi> carlos: what is, briefly, the status of firefox & ooo translationsm for dapper?
<sabdfl> how's the sprinting?
<kiko> yep
<kiko> going well!
<jordi> kiko: have you been running?
<jordi> don't say yes.
<kiko> every day, jordi
<jordi> oh man
<carlos> jordi: ooo translations are working since breezy (pending to be imported for dapper)
<seb128> kiko: how do I see that my GNOME uploads built fine so? And don't tell me to go on 40 differents page for every single package 
<carlos> jordi: about firefox... nothing has been done yet after Montreal. Anyway, I guess I will 'fix' that situation during this sprint as it's part of the solid import/exports task
<jordi> carlos: what about that bug "untranslated messages are copied in english", is that a non-issue?
<jordi> nod
<carlos> jordi: as I didn't get any input on that, I don't think it's an issue but a misunderstood of the system
<jordi> ok. hopefully
<carlos> jordi: are you able to reproduce it?
<jordi> carlos: no
<jordi> carlos: ah, my other items: any chance you can get ahold of stub today, for both the import fix merge and my akan/breton requests?
<kiko> seb128, well, for now, you are better off using https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds?build_state=pending&batch_start=40&batch_end=60
<carlos> jordi: import fix merge is not blocked on stub but on weird test failures that we are debugging atm
<jordi> oh ok
<seb128> kiko: that page has stuff from previous month
<kiko> seb128, this is fixed but not rolled out yet -- cprov and Kinnison wrote a new status, SUPERSEDED, that will avoid us trying to rebuild and give-back superseded packages, which is what's causing those first 43 packages to hang around.
<carlos> jordi: about the plural forms, yes I will do it today now that our network is stable enough to work
<kiko> seb128, those packages are all superseded.
<jordi> carlos: I send you my best wishes to get that sorted. :)
<seb128> kiko: like is there any way to fail what packages failed to build since yesterday?
<jordi> carlos: ok
<kiko> seb128, yes, in fact there are
<kiko> seb128, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds?build_state=failed
<seb128> s/fail/see
<carlos> jordi: well, at least I'm not the only one getting that problem. Kiko got it too with another branch so I'm not alone :-P
<seb128> kiko: ah, thank you
<seb128> kiko: weird that builds doesn't list them so
<seb128> kiko: and is there a way to list by arch? :)
<kiko> builds does list them
<kiko> you just need to toggle the build state select box
<seb128> where is that box?
<seb128> ah right
<kiko> right
<kiko> seb128, there is no way to list by arch. however, there is /people/seb128/+packages which does give you some information, and I've reformatted that page -- it should go live today
<seb128> is there any way to sort them by date so?
<kiko> in +packages?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds?build_state= list not chronologic stuff
<seb128> that's not usable
<seb128> like I don't care about stuff one month old
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds?build_state=failed is chronological
<kiko> the issue with the other listing is that there are packages with builds pending that shouldn't be pending
<seb128> ok, that will do for today I guess, thank you
<kiko> that will be fixed in the next soyuz rollout
<kiko> however
<kiko> if you use the link I gave you before:
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds?build_state=pending&batch_start=40&batch_end=60
<kiko> you'll see any "new" pending builds
<seb128> "41   43  of 43 results"
<seb128> k, so nothing pending atm?
<kiko> seb128, exactly.
<seb128> alright
<kiko> anything beyond 43 will be pending
<kiko> the 43 packages will die
<seb128> was not obvious at looking at the page
<kiko> they will go to a new SUPERSEDED state
<kiko> yes, it's a bug
<kiko> they are superseded packages that we keep retrying to build
<kiko> which is crack
<kiko> they don't need to ever build
<seb128> is there a plan to have "build logs for the packages I've uploaded"?
<kiko> have you seen https://launchpad.net/people/seb128/+packages --?
<kiko> it links to all failed build logs in your uploaded packages
<kiko> however, the current organization of the page is suboptimal
<kiko> it will be improved in the next rollout, which is scheduled for today, however
<anvarprof> hi
<anvarprof> is anybody here
<seb128> kiko: right, the page is not easy to parse, having a "my uploads which have an issue" page would be nice. Anyway that will be good enough for now, thank you
<anvarprof> :(
<anvarprof> I need some help...
<kiko> seb128, wait till the update -- I think it will give you exactly that information
<anvarprof> shit
<anvarprof> is anybody here?
<seb128> kiko: thank you
<anvarprof> can smb help me...
<seb128> if you don't ask your question no risk
<kiko> that's true
<anvarprof> how can I join to Ubuntu translaters group
<kiko> talk to jordi anvarprof 
<jordi> anvarprof: hello
<jordi> anvarprof: what language do you want to work on?
<anvarprof> Uzbek
<anvarprof> jordi, Is it possible
<jordi> anvarprof: give me a minute
<anvarprof> ok
<jordi> There is no Uzbek team. It seems you'll be a pioneer.
<jordi> anvarprof: is it just you, or do you know of more people who want to translate?
<anvarprof> jordi, I hope...
<anvarprof> I saw it on Launchpad site
<jordi> I mean, do you know of more people wanting to translate ubuntu to uzbek right now?
<anvarprof> jordi, I'll try to find
<anvarprof> jordi righ now? hmm, maybe we can find, but not now
<anvarprof> in 2 days it's max
<jordi> no, just asking.
<jordi> If you want to get started now, I can appoint you as the Uzbek team.
<jordi> And when more people join you, you can createa a Ubuntu Uzbek translators team
<anvarprof> there is not enough people who knows how to translate it
<anvarprof> so 
<jordi> you might prefer to search for more people first, or go ahead on your own
<jordi> your choice
<anvarprof> ok
<anvarprof> so I have to register more people on launchpad site?
<jordi> any ubuntu  translators needs to have a launchpad account.
<jordi> Do you have an account?
<anvarprof> yes
<anvarprof> I have but my friends haven't
<jordi> oh, but your friends will join you in a matter of days, when they get accounts?
<jordi> how long will it take for them to get launchpad accounts? If its going to be soon, we might want to wait for them.
<anvarprof> they are not here right now
<anvarprof> so it is possible in a 2 days
<anvarprof> is it possible to open group before and other translators can join later?
<jordi> anvarprof: ok. Get them launchpad.net accounts, and create a ubuntu-l10n-uz team.
<jordi> yes, if you're absolutely sure they will join you in a few days
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<jordi> you can create a team here.
<anvarprof> thanks a lot.
<anvarprof> jordi should i create it "open"?
<jordi> most of the teams are moderated.
<anvarprof> yes
<jordi> I advise you moderate it.
<anvarprof> but my friends must join my team, so it must be opened?
<anvarprof> thanks
<jordi> no
<jordi> moderated means you'll get a confirmation email whenever someone wants to join
<anvarprof> ooh 
<jordi> so you'll go into your team page, and accept them on by hand.
<anvarprof> thanks a lot
<jordi> it's open, but not so open.
<anvarprof> ok
<anvarprof> jordi, can we talk private
<jordi> sure
<jordi> hm, launchpad doesn't set a favicon
<mpt> yes it does
<mpt> <link rel="shortcut icon" href="/@@/launchpad_favicon.png" />, jordi
<carlos> jordi: that's your crappy browser :-P
<mpt> Though the "shortcut" in that is redundant, since it's noticed only by Internet Explorer for Windows, which doesn't recognize PNG icons anyway
<jordi> epiphany is the epiphany
<jordi> hmm, lack of ephy extensions...
<mpt> jordi, no, if Epiphany is not recognizing *that* kind of icon declaration it's a bug.
<carlos> jordi: did you installed the web navigation extension?
<carlos> :-P
<mvo> G0SUB: jordi told me you are one of the bengali i18n project leaders. there is some discussion about bengali in #ubuntu-l10n
<G0SUB> mvo: I am there
<carlos> jordi: we already have 12777 entries on the queue... :-(
<mvo> G0SUB: thanks!
<G0SUB> mvo: heh, soumyadip is my guy ... he went there from #ubuntu-in :)
<jordi> carlos: oh great.
<jordi> mpt: hm
<carlos> jordi: the good news is that today, 1500 entries were imported automatically
<jordi> carlos: that's a start :)
<mpt> jordi, the Launchpad icon bug is apparently fixed in trunk Epiphany
<jordi> mpt: oh I see.
<jordi> mpt: did it go in 2.14?
<mpt> jordi, sometime between Breezy and Dapper :-)
<jordi> ah
<jordi> then it's good
<stub> So should I do the upgrade now or defer until tomorrow?
<kiko> stub, unless the two need to be linked, I'd do the PgSQL 8.1 upgrade today, and then roll out head on thursday
<jordi> carlos: https://launchpad.net/people/uzbek
<jordi> carlos: I need you to rename this to standard ubuntu-l10n names
<kiko> stub, or roll out a previous revision, sorry.
<jordi> I told him the exact names, but he didn't follow.
<stub> kiko: I need to roll out at least r3243 for PG8.1
<carlos> jordi: Remember that I'm not and admin anymore....
<carlos> stub: we will need to cherry pick my import queue branch anyway this week if pqm and make check stop breaking the merge...
<jordi> carlos: oh, thought you could do that anyway.
<carlos> jordi: no, I don't know what's going on with appointing translators, but in the other parts of launchpad, I have the same permissions you have
<jordi> ok, so I need stub or SteveA here. https://launchpad.net/people/uzbek <- can you edit to be "ubuntu-l10n-uz" and read "Ubuntu Uzbek Translators"?
<jordi> carlos: I still get that perms denied thing.
<jordi> are you sure you're only a rosetta-expert?
<carlos> jordi: and a launchpad developer
<carlos> jordi: that's the only difference
<jordi> then there's the bug I guess.
<carlos> anyway, I hadn't look at the code to know how is that I have permissions and you don't
<carlos> jordi: right
<jordi> this should be available to rosetta experts, not developers
<stub> jordi: What do you want me to do on that page? I didn't understand your request.
<carlos> jordi: I don't remember adding the launchpad developers there
<stub> Oh... just change the description
<stub> and the name
<carlos> stub: go to https://launchpad.net/people/uzbek/+review
<carlos> that's it
<stub> Shouldn't need +review for that
<carlos> stub: I think you need it to rename the team
<carlos> stub: only admins can rename people/teams, right?
<jordi> stub: yeah, that's it, thanks
<stub> All done from +edit
<jordi> and now that I've got both of you here, it'd be cool if carlos could give sql magic to stub :)
<jordi> stub: thanks dude
<carlos> jordi: I don't have it ready, I need to get all information in place...
<jordi> I can try to assemble it, and you OK it.
<jordi> let me see.
<carlos> jordi: sure
<carlos> jordi: You have the SQL code that we use to update plural forms
<SteveA> stub: ping
<stub> SteveA: pong
<jordi> yes
<jordi> carlos, stub: sent to launchpad@
<carlos> jordi: ok, thanks
<carlos> jordi: WHERE code IN ('ak', 'br') will need just one line
<carlos> stub: r=carlos
<carlos> stub: please, execute jordi's SQL commands on production 
<kiko> stub, then do them together, I'd say.
<jordi> carlos: I'll have that in mind
* carlos -> lunch
<SteveA> stub: going for lunch now.   can we talk after my lunch about problems getting the test suite to run on bellany, and apparent slowness in the test suite recently?
<SteveA> and also about zope3.2 branches?
<SteveA> and also about the xmlrpc stuff i'm doing
* SteveA --> lunch
<stub> SteveA: Back?
<kiko> stub, yes, we're back -- SteveA's around
<carlos> stub: btw, if you do a production rollout, there is already one of my branches merged that needs some data migration
<carlos> stub: we already tested it on staging
<carlos> stub: how could I note it to you so you don't forget it?
<carlos> nothing will break (more than it's already broken) , but we should do it as soon as possible after the code landing so we improve our database content
<stub> carlos: Is this carlos-fix-newlines-chars.py ?
<carlos> stub: yes
<jordi> stub: thanks
<stub> carlos: is it to be run just before or after the next rollout?
<carlos> stub: the script needs the new code, so I guess after the next rollout
<carlos> stub: it doesn't depend on db schema changes
<stub> ok. 
* stub makes a note
* stub tries to work out how to remember to read his notes
<carlos> stub: thanks. Remember that the script has a check mode to be sure that the migration was completely done (the -c argument)
<jordi> carlos: can you add ubuntu-l10n-br to Ubuntu translators?
<kiko> stub, can you do some pqmming for me?
<kiko> we're getting an odd failure and we need to get this merged at some point
<stub> whussup? Feel like bouncing me the result so I can see?
<kiko> stub, yes.
<jordi> carlos: again, one person team, but as it's created I don't think it's worth adding him alone
<kiko> stub, sent -- it's a test run that takes 3h to run and then fails mysteriously
<spiv> kiko: Same error carlos is getting?
<kiko> spiv, exact same error. I've bounced to stub
<jordi> mpt: ping
<stub> kiko: erm.. where is all the output? That pqm response is tiny?
<kiko> I'm afraid that's all I got. 
<kiko> and carlos' branch has the same failure
<kiko> test_on_merge doesn't run with -vv
<kiko> and so we don't know where it stopped
<kiko> stub, any chance you would like to merge and run that manually?
<kiko> it's blocking everybody merging here
<stub> test_on_merge used to run with -vv 
<kiko> I liked it
<stub> Its pretty useless without it
<kiko> please re-add it, spiv and I agree
<carlos> kiko: I'm waiting much more time than you... my branch should be fixed first... :-P at least before your batch navigation changes ;-)
* carlos added it to his bug-33020 branch per spiv request
<stub> spiv: I'm going to have to kill your merge
<spiv> stub: sure.
<stub> Did you know about this yesterday btw? If so, why am I only being told about it now?
<spiv> stub: is it possible kiko's test run segfaulted?  does pqm keep corefiles?
<carlos> jordi: done
<stub> spiv: I have no idea. I know next to nothing about pqm. I just belt it with a hammer occasionally.
<kiko> stub, I knew about it since early this morning
<carlos> stub: we were debugging it this morning
<kiko> I tried to contact you earlier, and SteveA called your sister in .au
<stub> Email can be useful.
<kiko> good point!
<jordi> carlos: cool
<kiko> stub, I suck with email when OOO though 
<SteveA> hello stub
<stub> SteveA: yo
<SteveA> stub: various reports of the test suite running extremely slowly, particularly on hardware with less good disk IO
<SteveA> maybe since changing to postgres 8.1
<kiko> SteveA, no, I'm on 8.0.
<kiko> and it is very slow.
<stub> I suspect it is since the postgresql session machinery landed
<SteveA> also, various problems with the test suite running on balleny, and exiting strangely
<stub> This causes the database to be dropped after each story and after each standalone pagetest
<spiv> stub: In particular, for carlos it takes about 45 seconds to do the StartStory setup for the page tests.
<SteveA> session machinery?
<spiv> (on my system, it's more like 8 seconds)
<SteveA> as in, web sessions?
<stub> SteveA: yes. Although that doesn't have anything to do with StartStory taking 45 seconds. That sounds like a lack of ram, possibly due to 8.1 or possibly due to different default settings with 8.1.
<SteveA> i'm wondering whether 8.1 does more sync()ing by default
<carlos> stub: 1.5GB of RAM here
<SteveA> or something like that
<stub> SteveA: Possibly. I don't think createdb performance is something upstream bother to optimize.
<stub> In any case, there is nothing we can do about it in the short term except stick with 8.1 on those workstations.
<stub> erm... 8.0
<kiko> I doubt it's 8.1, again
<carlos> kiko: did you timed how many time does it take on your laptop to get the DB SetUp done?
<kiko> nope
<kiko> it is slow but not 45s
<carlos> kiko: that's the point, perhaps with 8.1 it gets worse
<stub> Stick an 'import pdb; pdb.set_trace()' in setup routine in test_pages.py and step through it. We will then know what is taking time rather than needing to guess.
<carlos> stub: doing it atm...
<SteveA> stub: i missed from :
<SteveA> SteveA i'm wondering whether 8.1 does more sync()ing by default
<SteveA> carlos stub: 1.5GB of RAM here
<SteveA> SteveA or something like that
<SteveA> * Disconnected ().
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> kiko is certain that it isn't specific to 8.1, as he sees problems on 8.0
<stub> kiko has a different problem
<carlos> SteveA: I'm debugging the setup method now to discover where the problem is
<mpt> jordi, pong
<stub> or at least a scaled down version.
<mpt> stub, when you have time, could you query the DB and mail me a list of upstreams that are using Malone?
<mpt> (as measured by the "uses Malone" flag)
<jordi> mpt: I forgot
<jordi> damn, what was it
<carlos> stub: FYI, kiko and I have the same computer, the only difference is the amount of memory. He has 512MB and I have 1.5GB. Don't know if that helps
<mpt> jordi, it was two minutes after you asked carlos about -br translators
<kiko> welll, tbh, I don't care about local test speed right now -- I want PQM!
<stub> mpt: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevAYwRa.html
<stub> carlos: have you stepped through the setup yet?
<stub> SteveA: You had other things you wanted to talk about?
<carlos> stub: I pressed c instead of n
<carlos> sorry...
<carlos> LaunchpadFunctionalTestSetup().setUp() is taking most of the time
* carlos enters into it
<stub> carlos: I suspect it will actually be PgTestSetup inside there (possibly two more layers down)
<carlos> stub: yes, it is
<carlos> I'm already there
<jordi> mpt: no idea
<jordi> mpt: nm :)
<carlos> stub: CREATE DATABASE at lib/canonical/ftests/pgsql.py:200 is taking around 30 seconds to be executed
<stub> ok. we can't optimize that. If you look at top while that is happening, I think you will find the time is all spend running 'cp'.
<carlos> I guess so
<carlos> stub: as my hard drive gets crazy while it's being executed
<carlos> stub: I get a security warning with make schema and 8.0, that's why I moved to 8.1
<stub> carlos: Actually, you might be able to get away with turning fsync off in /etc/postgresql/8.1/main/postgresql.conf. If your laptop powers down unexpectedly you might need to repair your database, but potential dataloss isn't an issue if you are just using PostgreSQL for launchpad development
<carlos> stub: do you think if I move back to 8.0 I will be able to develop launchpad or the tree is not working atm with 8.0 ?
<carlos> stub: hmm that seems like a good idea...
<stub> carlos: Launchpad still works with 8.0 AFIK
<carlos> let's try fsync disabled first...
<stub> carlos: Make sure you restart PostgreSQL 8.1 after changing the setting
<carlos> stub: it's much better now. Only 15 seconds using pdb
<stub> carlos: ok. You might want to experiment with just 'cp' on your laptop compared to others. You might have a particularly sucky drive, or some hdparm option needs to be enabled.
<carlos> stub: 5 seconds running without pdb
<kiko> stub, hdparm doesn't work on our SATA drives
<carlos> stub: I have a know issue with hard drive performance
<carlos> stub: but it didn't became a big issue until now
<carlos> stub: thanks for your help
<stub> carlos: feel free to make a note about fsync on the DatabaseSetup wiki page. If your database corrupts (should only be possible if PostgreSQL does not get to shutdown cleanly), recreating the cluster as per that wikipage will get you going again.
<carlos> stub: ok
* stub wonders if he should use that option on balleny...
<carlos> stub: that would speed up pqm.. I suppose it depends on the way pqm setups the database....
<stub> same same.
<carlos> so if balleny goes down, pqm gets stalled...
<Seveas> Does anyone know when the LP maintenance will be?
<mpt> stub, thanks
<stub> Seveas: not yet. Any opinions?
<stub> carlos: maybe not. PostgreSQL is pretty good at recovering from stuff like that. But it becomes a possibility.
<carlos> stub: I would say... let's test it and revert it if we have problems...
<Seveas> stub, 2nd dapper meeting is at 18:00 UTC, I'd prefer after that meeting
<Seveas> the wiki wa used briefly during the first meeting
<stub> Seveas: yup. it won't be today anyway, so no probs.
<Seveas> great
<Seveas> thanks for taking this into account 
<carlos> Seveas: I guess that was a chinese or japanese character, right? It's a wonderful way to do smiles :-P
<Seveas> hehe
<carlos> stub: can I resubmit my merge request? or should I wait?
<stub> carlos: Resubmit away. Might as well get it in the queue.
<carlos> stub: done.
<stub> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileOGGWrS.html
<kiko> stub, I have never seen that before -- is something wrong in the database setup on balleny?
<stub> I don't think so. Never seen what?
<kiko>     ProgrammingError: ERROR:  permission denied for sequence distroreleasepackagecache_id_seq
<kiko> stub, which tree is this? and could you add -vv to test_on_merge?
<stub> Something is trying to insert into that table. Which is bad, because the only thing with permission to insert into that table is the statistician.
<kiko>     warty.updateCompletePackageCache()
<kiko> are you sure about that?
<stub> Check security.cfg
<stub> What is odd is that the test succeeded at all
<kiko> and the other one succeeded as well
<kiko> and is now failing
<kiko> in all trees
<stub> That wasn't the first failure anyway
<stub> I suspect that call to updateCompletePackageCache has been succeeding because nothing has actually needed to be done before. But now perhaps it is being victimized by an earlier test.
<kiko> yes, that may be possible.
<kiko> stub, and so carlos' branch is also failing on a test?
<stub> No idea - haven't looked at carlos' branch
<carlos> kiko: mine, and mpt's one and spiv's one
<kiko> heh
<kiko> so it appears that make check is not outputting errors at all 
<stub> I'm removing that test anyway - it is pointless (the method is called, but results are not checked. We do more testing of that method in the statistician tests)
<kiko> stub, I think the failures there are a red herring
<kiko> spiv is pointing out correctly that the tests didn't finish running when being run via pqm
<kiko> stub, have you added the -vv flag to the test invocation in PQM?
<kiko> oh, sorry, just saw it.
<stub> kiko: It will land in my merge, which is first in the queue
<stub> kiko: Looks like the earlier test may be relying on ids being the same each run, which we can't actually do.
<stub> (or can we? I can't remember if we are resetting sequence id numbers even when we don't destroy the database)
<kiko> stub, the earlier test is actually right in failing, because I had added sampledata
<stub> kiko: ok.
<kiko> stub, if you like I can fix the latter test as well, or, well, you say you have, right?
<stub> kiko: I'm just committing and will land it with my merge
<carlos> stub: I suppose that means that all merge request will fail until your new branch gets merged, right?
<kiko> okay, perfect.
<stub> carlos: mine is at the front of the queue
<kiko> possibly already merging
<stub> nope
<stub> pqm is still disabled
<kiko> oh you pqm haxor
<stub> (from me running your tests)
<carlos> stub: I'm talking about the test that you are disabling
<carlos> ooh, I see
<carlos> stub: dude, you are the king of the cheaters....
<carlos> When I grow, I want to be like stub :-P
<kiko> every day I wish I was stub at least once
<stub> None of you have the follicles for it
<kiko> I am working on it
<bradb> There's been some follicle follies at this sprint
<mpt> Now I remember why I stayed off IRC yesterday :-P
<kiko> mpt, because the network was down?
<mpt> well, that was one reason
<carlos> stub: fsync option added to the wiki
* stub pokes SteveA with his earlier ping request
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  test_on_merge.py needs to issue verbose output (r3259: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> thanks stub 
<kiko> now for carlos' wait
<cprov> stub:  I have a DB patch almost ready, please don't go before look on it, okay ?
<stub> Better hurry. It is almost midnight and I might turn into a pumpkin.
<carlos> stub: If my merge request works now... I will need it cherry picked
<cprov> stub: ehe, sure
<carlos> stub: I will send you the details by email to do it tomorrow, don't worry
<stub> carlos: Ta
<carlos> stub: or well, if you do a production rollout... the cherry pick will not be needed
<cprov> stub: bzr push, must work faster here 
<carlos> cprov: I think it's my fault... I'm pushing a new branch....
<stub> carlos: I'd rather not rollout head
<carlos> stub: ok
<carlos> stub: kiko asks 'Why not?'
<stub> ok. my merge is through. All subsequent merges should get -vv output on failures (unless there is too much output and mailservers refuse the emails...)
<carlos> stub: thanks for that
<stub> Because most of the time when we rollout head we find nasty bugs that need fixes made and cherry picked in a hurry.
<carlos> ok
<cprov> stub: it's in PendingReviews, cprov/launchpad/small-fixes, new PPA tables and constraints fixes, patch 98 & 99
<carlos> why do we keep getting pyme with rocketfuel-get?
<carlos> shouldn't it be removed from the rocketfuel mirror?
<jamesh> carlos: I thought I submitted a dists merge to fix that, but I might have forgot
<mdz> carlos: your branch landed OK?
<carlos> mdz: I guess it didn't as dilys didn't say anything....
* carlos checks
<mdz> saw it in PQM before and gone now
<carlos> mdz: it failed
<kiko> jamesh, you didn't then
<carlos> mdz: I don't understand why, but seems like a change that is not yet merged affected it :-?
<carlos> kiko: dude, I hate your branch!
<mdz> carlos: nooooooo
<carlos> mdz: at least I get an error now...
<carlos> mdz: so I hope it will be merged today
<carlos> kiko: ok, It's my fault. Seems like I did a change after the test system started to be completely fucked and thus it was not detected....
<jamesh> kiko: I did
<kiko> mmm
<jamesh> kiko: the problem is that config-manager uses the working tree on chinstrap to build rocketfuel-built
<kiko> ah
<kiko> that is no good
<jamesh> kiko: but when pqm does a merge and push to chinstrap, it just updates the .bzr directory, leaving the working tree as is
<Kinnison> So we just need to do a bzr revert in the tree before invoking cm?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> or checkout the dists tree and work from that
<jbailey> Hey'all.
<kiko> yo jeff
<jbailey> mvo and I are looking at https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/174707
<jamesh> it'd probably be a good idea to get rid of the stale working trees for stuff under /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/
* carlos does some voodoo hoping that kiko & andrew's branch is not merged before his branch....
<jbailey> I don't see the updated python-vte in breezy-updates for amd64, even though it was built on the 20th.
<carlos> jordi: hi, around?
<mvo> we are wondering where the python-vte package from that build ended up
<mvo> it seems to be not in the archive
<kiko> Kinnison, can you take a look at that for us please?
<jordi> carlos: yes
<carlos> jordi: I told mark about your idea of coming here to work on dappers imports approval
<carlos> jordi: he said it's a good idea
<jordi> aha
<jordi> which day?
<carlos> jordi: so I guess if we get my branch merged today, and stub merges it into production tomorrow you could come when you get some free time at the l10n sprint
<carlos> jordi: I will confirm If I get my branch merged today
<mvo> it's very odd, because the python-vte package is build fine in the buildlog 
* Kinnison investigates
<jordi> carlos: ok
<Kinnison> Okay, so the queue indicates that it's all done
<Kinnison> And a quick locate indicates it's in universe
<Kinnison> mvo: /srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vte/python-vte_0.11.15-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<mvo> Kinnison: thanks. 
<Kinnison> mvo: Can you guys check universe before asking in future?
<Kinnison> this is about the fourth one of these "Oh my god, where is it?!?!?!?!?!?!" alerts I've investigated and they've all resolved as "it's in universe, ya daft git"
<Kinnison> :-)
<mvo> Kinnison: I'm very sorry, it is in main in dapper, that caused my cofusion
<Kinnison> mvo: s'okay
* mvo grabs a brown paperbag
* Kinnison will exact b$$r tokens
<Kinnison> :-)
<mvo> jbailey: hm, this is a problem for the dist-upgrader :/ let's continue talking about this in ubuntu-devel
<Kinnison> mvo: We should sort out signing the dist-upgrader tarballs
<cprov> Kinnison: good point
<jbailey> Kinnison: Since we had made it this far.  I'm wondering if there's a reasonable way to make it clear on this screen that things went to universe.
<mvo> Kinnison: yes!
<Kinnison> jbailey: "this screen" ?
<jbailey> Like, if it's a common question, perhaps we should solve it a different way.
<Kinnison> mvo: What do you want signed and where do you want the sigs?
<jbailey> <jbailey> mvo and I are looking at https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/174707
<jbailey> Kinnison: The resulting binaries are listed to the right.  Perhaps they should have the component listed next to the name in () or something?
* Kinnison clicks on the python-vte link on the right and notes the "Original Component: universe" in the details portlet on the left
<Kinnison> jbailey: If you think it needs to be on the build page too, please file a bug
<jbailey> Kinnison: I'm hoping for an opinion before I randomly file a bug.
* Kinnison shrugs. If it'll help the distro team it's worth it
<jbailey> mvo: Do you think that would've helped you?
* mvo can't click on the python-vte link, another brown paperbag issue?
* Kinnison thinks that perhaps mvo needs to learn how to use a mouse first
<jamesh> mvo: make your browser window wider
<Kinnison> :-)
<jamesh> content area overlapping with portlets
<mvo> jamesh: it's about as width now as my screen can do
<jamesh> because of long "build log" url
<mvo> if I make it insanely wide (1.5 times my screen) it works
<Kinnison> Hmm, perhaps we need to make _s breakable in librarian links
<Kinnison> mvo: What size is your screen?
<jamesh> mvo: on my computer, the "python-vte ..." link is clickable past the end of the build log URL
* Kinnison 's is 1024x768 and it fits
<mvo> 1024x768 (epiphany)
<Kinnison> Do you have insanely huge fonts or something?
<jbailey> By "insanely huge", you mean readable ;)
* Kinnison recommends 10 pt Vera Sans
* jbailey uses 14 pt.
<jbailey> But widescreen.  So not an issue here for that problem.
<Kinnison> jbailey: do you have your DPI set properly?
<jbailey> Kinnison: YEs.  I keep larger fonts so that I don't have to wear reading glasses.
<Kinnison> jbailey: heh
<jbailey> I'm *old*, remember?
<Kinnison> I guess.
<jbailey> ;P
<mvo> Kinnison: well, if 12pt is  "insanely huge" then yes :P
* Kinnison hands jbailey a spyglass
<jamesh> jbailey: maybe you could get laser eye surgery.  Then you could use smaller fonts
* Kinnison volunteers to run the laser
<Kinnison> zzzzzzzzzzzzap!
<jbailey> jamesh: My wife got that done.  She went from -9, -9.5 diopters with an astigmatism in each eye to 20/20
<Kinnison> crikey, that was effective
<jbailey> jamesh: Mostly my problem is eye strain caused by staring at screens too long and bad florescent lights.
<jbailey> jamesh: The simpler solution is to reduce the eye strain. =)
<jbailey> (Where too long is.  mm.. 27 years.)
<jamesh> jbailey: I'm sure they've got lasers that can fix that these days
<jbailey> jamesh: The green ones.  Full intensity.  Never have to worry about eye strain again ;)
<jbailey> jamesh: Seriously, I could probably get the -1 corrected, but it doesn't make sense.  I'll wait another 10 years.  My father's vision started to degrade around then, and see if I can get something done.
<jbailey> In the meantime, large fonts make for interesting accessibility testing.
<jamesh> jbailey: if you want to have fun testing accessibility, find the bsod gnome theme
<jamesh> it makes things blue
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix backwards logic in test suite hang detection in test_on_merge.py. (r3260: Andrew Bennetts)
<kiko> woohoo!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug 36208: DistroArchReleaseBinaryPackageRelease traversal fails for non-published releases. Allow traversing on DARBRP entries with any status. Also fixes bug 32605: BPPH listing assumes context has been superseded. Fixes this crasher by correctly interpreting data indicating a removal request (r3261: Christian Reis)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=salgado]  Fixes bug 3002(Malone messes up comment formatting). (r3262: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<carlos> jordi: dude, cross your fingers, the import queue fix is the next one on the queue
<jordi> hehe
<jordi> go dilys 
<carlos> jordi: no, go pqm!
<jordi> dilys is the messenger.
<jordi> if it doesn't go well, we kill dilys
<carlos> jordi: also, BjornT just told me how to prefill the forms so it would simplify our work, I will try to have it implemented and reviewed tomorrow
<jordi> oh man that's good news for tomorrow
<jordi> actually I think that we should get started on that after that's in
<jordi> it will make our time a lot more productive
<carlos> jordi: I know
<carlos> jordi: that's why I'm going to concentrate on it as next task
<jordi> cool
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=BjornT]  Import queue reimplementation and many export fixes to close bug #33020. It adds -vv to the test run to debug the problems I'm having to merge this branch (r3263: Carlos Perello Marin)
<daf> wooooooooo!
<carlos> jordi: you see that???
<carlos> finally!
<daf> \o/
<carlos> mdz: it's done
<daf> mdz has left the building
<carlos> wrong comment... but finally, it's merged
<Martolod> thanks jordi :D
* carlos -> dinner
<jordi> Martolod: np! :)
<jordi> carlos: so, neewd to decide if tomorrow or later
<jordi> if that feature will be in on thursday, it might be worth
<jordi> waiting
<jordi> we gotta go
<jordi> laters
<carlos> jordi: dude, Akan plural form information was already in our database....
<jordi> carlos: it didn't work, for some reason
<jordi> I was getting oopses when trying to translate to ak
<carlos> jordi: are you sure it didn't work for ak instead of ak_IN?
<carlos> jordi: dude, an opps doesn't mean we are missing the plural forms
<carlos> that's a bug
<carlos> not missing information...
* carlos checks staging just in case production lacked that plural form information...
<jordi> carlos: try translating to "co"
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/xqf/+series/main/+pots/xqf/br/+translate
<jordi> this was oopsing hours ago
<jordi> not now
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/xqf/+series/main/+pots/xqf/co/+translate
<jordi> try that
<jordi> no plural forms, oopses
<carlos> jordi: ok, the problem was that with the rename of ak to akk the plural form was also moved....
<carlos> jordi: I see, I didn't know that bug was produced just loading the page
<jordi> i can file a bug
<jordi> I found out these days :)
<carlos> jordi: we have a bug already for that bug
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> change the first 'bug' with 'report'
<jordi> oh
<jordi> right
<jordi> ok
#launchpad 2007-03-12
<lifeless> argh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91529 in launchpad "mistmatch between sftp server naming constraints and UI constraints" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91529
<Kmos> OOPS-436D38
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/436D38
<Kmos> OOPS-436A47
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/436A47
<Kmos> at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gqview/+pots/gqview/pt/+translate?start=130
<Kmos> and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kaffeine/+pots/kaffeine/pt/+translate
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91550 in launchpad "https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/ is the overview page, not the bugs page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91550
<lifeless> review meeting uhm now
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> BjornT: ping
<spiv> I'm here
<jamesh> hi
<lifeless> BjornT: ?
<lifeless> ok, proceeding without
<lifeless> next meeting, same time, same place
<lifeless>  * queue status 
<lifeless> jamesh: have you rolled out my patch yet ?
<jamesh> no.  I'll get it rolled out today (will ping you when it is ready)
<lifeless> please!
<lifeless> it makes rolling out -so- much easier.
<lifeless> ok, queue wise
<lifeless> jamesh: you have one at 18 days
<lifeless> spiv, you have three at 9 days
<lifeless> whats up?
<jamesh> yeah.  Need to get Mark's one done
<spiv> Yeah, I realised today that I fell out of the habit of checking my review queue daily :(
<spiv> Too many old tabs open in my browser or something kept it from being something I saw regularly.
<lifeless> spiv: well, 9 days - thats a lot of failing to look
<spiv> I'm just catching up now, none of mine are very large.
<spiv> Yes :(
<lifeless> jamesh: eta on marks ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I'll work on it tomorrow.
<jamesh> It's a big one
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> which means you dont get others at the moment
<lifeless> so maybe breaking it into 800 line chunks, and doing that much a day will help
<lifeless> would you like me to check in with you midweek on it, see how its going ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.
<lifeless> ok, I will do that
<lifeless>  * new business 
<lifeless> none from me
<spiv> Nor me.
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<spiv> Just a promise to stop being so forgetful!
<spiv> :)
<lifeless> Thanks for coming!
<jamesh> lifeless: I've got a few branches I'd like pulled into /code/rocketfuel and set up for use with PQM.  Is emailing you still the way you want to handle this?
<lifeless> jamesh: sure it
<lifeless> *sure is*
<lifeless> they need a make check target, I need to know their dependencies to get the chroots setup correctly, I need to know who can commit to them.
<jamesh> okay.  They'll probably both want to run the full LP test suite
<jamesh> like we do for sqlobject
<lifeless> thats easier then
<lifeless> but basically you get the idea, let me know all about em
<lifeless> and if its urgent - this week is crunch for bzr 0.15
<lifeless> gnight all
<lifeless> (well, not to sleep, but stopping work now)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91562 in launchpad "Bug number is sometimes rendered partially over the "This report is a duplicate of "" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91562
<carlos> morning
<carlos> dneary: ping
<mdke> carlos: got a few moments to go through ubuntu-docs?
<carlos> mdke: sure
<mdke> carlos: ok, what do you need to know?
<carlos> mdke: the templates that I should deactivate that were copied from Edgy
<carlos> or whether I should rename it instead of deactivate it
<mdke> is it possible to deactivate all of them and then activate the new ones?
<carlos> don't you want to reuse comments?
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> s/comments/suggestions/
<mdke> carlos: we'll want to reuse comments from the old template "desktopguide" in about another 10 templates
<mdke> the strings have been split in that way
<carlos> I see, well, anyway, they will get it from the translation database
<carlos> mdke: did you reuse any name from Edgy templates?
<carlos> I need to know that because we do autoapprovals  based on the filename
<carlos> and I don't want to deactivate something new from Feisty
<mdke> carlos: yes, if you move "aboutubuntu" to about-ubuntu and "serverguide" still exists
<mdke> the others are like this in the source package:
<mdke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mdke> whoops
<mdke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9993/
<carlos> mdke: ok
* carlos goes and prepares everything
<mdke> thanks :)
<carlos> mdke: thanks
<carlos> ;-)
<dneary> hi carlos
<carlos> dneary: hi
<dneary> I saw that our .pot files got rejected
<carlos> dneary: Did you get the error emails?
<dneary> and .po files
<dneary> Yeah
<dneary> They depressed me :(
<carlos> dneary: I checked it and I found that there are a lot of duplicated messages
<carlos> how did you generate them?
<dneary> What it is is image widgets that also have a label element, and the labels were all left blank (so no msgid)
<dneary> And msgid "" is reserved
<dneary> They're generated with ts2po
<carlos> oh, I didn't took a look to the file, just validated it and got a bunch of errors and decided to wait for you
<carlos> dneary: yeah msgid "" is to reference the header
<carlos> of the .po or .pot file
<dneary> I know
<carlos> dneary: how do you generate it? maybe I could help you fixing that
<dneary> There are two ways to handle it - fix the source strings, or remove all but the first blank msgids
<dneary> Like I said - ts2po
<dneary> The ts files are generated with lupdate
<carlos> Oh, sorry, I misunderstood the problem
<carlos> so it's not a problem with the generation itself
<dneary> and the ui files are generated with designer-qt4
<carlos> but with the way it works in your application...
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> let me check something...
<dneary> Yeah
<mr_russ> mpt: Thanks for your answer the other day.  It is starting to get towards unusable.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91579 in launchpad-bazaar "associate branch with source package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91579
<seb128> "500 Internal Server Error"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91580 in malone "no confirmation after subscribing someone else" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91580
<carlos> dneary: hmm I don't know why, but 'msguniq' is not working at all, that command is supposed to help removing duplicates
<carlos> dneary: but it fails with the duplicates found
<carlos> so for now, the only way I see to get this fixed is to remove them by hand
<carlos> danilos: are you around?
<carlos> danilos: maybe you could help here...
<dneary> carlos: OK - thanks for the help
<dneary> I'll work on this from my end
<carlos> dneary: hmm, checking the .po files
<carlos> you have there other duplicates
<dneary> real duplicates?
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> at least with de.po
<dneary> Well, duplicate msgstrs isn't a problem - so the dups must be everywhere
<dneary> I guess ts2po doesn't check for that and group the contexts
<carlos> well, it's still an error in the .po file format
<carlos> so we are not able to import the .po file with duplicates
<dneary> OK
<dneary> I guess I have a lot of work to do then :)
<carlos> I think that
<carlos> if you fix the problem with msgid ""
<carlos> you will be able to use msguniq
<carlos> to fix the others
<carlos> seems like msgid "" duplicates confuse msguniq becasue finds several .po headers
<carlos> once that's fixed, msguniq can be used to groups those other duplicates
<dneary> Eeek
<dneary> grep '^msgid' qtwengophone.pot | sort | uniq -c | sort -rn
<dneary>      30 msgid ""
<dneary>      14 msgid "Cancel"
<dneary>       7 msgid "Password:"
<dneary> ...
<dneary> There are 3 pages of msgids that have at least one duplicate
<carlos> dneary: take a look to poconflicts and porestructure from translate-toolkit, maybe you can do the fixes automatically with those commands, but I'm not sure as I never used them before...
<carlos> also, I think you should open a bug on translate-toolkit about this so they add a way to handle duplicates with ts2po
<dneary> carlos: Yes - I think so
<dneary> But it's hard to see how they could resolve this problem well
<carlos> it should be easy for them to fix it as oo2po command supports that option
<carlos> well, the usual way is to merge two msgid with the same translation and if there is a conflict, set it as fuzzy
<carlos> with both translations there so a translator can fix it and choose the best one
<carlos> that's what msguniq does
<carlos> dneary: you could try to use --duplicates=merge as an argument to ts2po
<carlos> maybe they forgot to add it to the help
<dneary> OK
<dneary> Thanks
<carlos> is how it works in oo2po
<dneary> Looking at ts2po.py, it doesn't seem to be taken into account
<carlos> :-(
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Anything new about templates import?
<cprov> good morning folks !
<Hobbsee> hey cprov!
<cprov> Hobbsee: hi there.
<ddaa> okay folks, I'm starting the backup-and-feisty-while-lunch routine, so I'm off email until it's done
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Aaaa, should I understand Feisty templates import is about to be finished? :)
<SteveA> ddaa: ...
<flint-dude> good moring for here out for breakfast
<stub> lunch might not do it - my eta for the downloads is cycling between 5 hours and a day
<ddaa> that will be a very long lunch break then
<Yannig> Sorry, I may not be the first one to ask...
<Yannig> Any idea when we will be able to begin translating Feisty?
<danilos> how do I reassign a ticket to another product/distro?
<danilos> Yannig: you can already start on everything except OpenOffice.org, we are preparing an announcement :)
<Yannig> Thanks danilos :)
<Yannig> So it's normal if all in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+lang/oc is still purple, that's it?
<Yannig> I thought resyncing the templates would make all green
<danilos> Yannig: no, if you've contributed through Rosetta, it will stay like that; green is for translations coming from packages
<Yannig> Bad luck
<Yannig> I prefer green :D
<danilos> Yannig: hehe
<carlos> Yannig: you need to send your files to upstream (GNOME, KDE, etc... so we are able to set them to green) 
<statik> good morning
<Fujitsu> danilos: Ah, I'd wondered what the difference between the colours was.
<danilos> Fujitsu: and I think mpt just filed a bug to describe them better :)
<Fujitsu> I think that was a couple of days back, but yep.
<Yannig> As GNOME admin does not answer when I ask them a SVN account, there will never be green for Occitan :(
<oojah> So green is after they have been *reimported* from upstream?
<ddaa> Yannig: you could also just submit a patch on the devel mailing list
<Yannig> ddaa: Which one?
<ddaa> In my, admittedly biased and limited, understanding of the free software world
<ddaa> repo commit access is just a shortcut when you're trusted so that maintainers do not have to manually commit all the stuff
<ddaa> Yannig: dunno, I'm not a gnome folk, but there's certainly at least one l10n-centered mailing list
<Yannig> I already did that... :(
<ddaa> and it was ignored?
<Yannig> Answered for more information, I sent all two months ago and no news from then
<ddaa> then rinse, repeat
<ddaa> things fall through the cracks all the time
<ddaa> that's part of the system
<Yannig> ... :(
<ddaa> if something do not interest the main devels directly, and the submitter is not motivated enough to harass them into doing it, things get filtered out
<ddaa> it's actually healthy
<ddaa> it helps ensure that there's someone caring about the stuff that gets merged
<Yannig> Thanks
<Yannig> I don't find very healthy to have to ask 10 times an account but well...
<ddaa> the trick is keep asking for information periodically, say ever two weeks, until you get an answer
<ddaa> they'll quickly feel bad about not taking a decision
<ddaa> it's not like you are harassing them with silly questions, or asking them to do your work
<ddaa> you're actually submitting work
<ddaa> Yannig: I do not find it very healthy that hundreds of people have commit access to a single branch :)
<ddaa> but I'm biased
<Yannig> Fair enough :)
<ddaa> that's why you just ask for somebody to commit your work
<ddaa> they'll give you commit access if/when they get tired of it
<LarstiQ> oh, is _that_ why I got commit access? ;)
<Yannig> That time, it's for a whole language and one single account :)
<radix> hooray distributed vcs
<ddaa> radix: there's still the problem to get stuff committed on mainline with dvcs
<ddaa> that's why we have team-owned branches on launchpad :)
* ddaa goes to reshuffle its /boot for upgrade to work
<carlos> oojah: yeah, which means when those changes in Rosetta are applied in upstream
<ddaa> darn... deadlocked on backup...
<carlos> Yannig:  did you tried talking with menthos or danilo about the account?
<kiko> morning
<carlos> ddaa: in GNOME, being a language coordinator should be enough to get SVN account
<carlos> kiko: morning
<Yannig> danilo just updated http://l10n.gnome.org/teams/oc
<Yannig> I didn't know he could help me with SVN
<carlos> he and menthos are the coordinators of GTP
<danilo_> Yannig: I can't, but one should list me as the supporting your request when asking for account; do you have a ticket number?
<carlos> so they should be able to push your request
<danilo_> carlos, Yannig: fwiw, menthos can actually create accounts (he has sysadmin privs)
<Yannig> danilo_ : gnome.org #2278
<carlos> danilo_: well, I was thinking more on pinging the admins not in actually create it you directly
<danilo_> Yannig: see http://www.gnome.org/rt3-stats/accounts.html for the state of the queue
<danilo_> carlos: I know, but I am saying that menthos can actually create it himself, which is why it's better pinging him instead :)
<Yannig> State of queue is great but it does not tell me the state of my ticket :)
<Yannig> I tried to rererererereask to sysadmin, with gnome-l10n in cc
<danilos> Yannig: you mean gnome-i18n? :) also, don't use public list as a CC for request, but follow the procedure correctly (i.e. include the details NewAccounts page asks for, like who is supporting your request, and what have you submitted so far to GNOME SVN through 3rd parties: that will quicken up your request)
<Yannig> Yep, i18n
<Yannig> I did follow the procedure on... January 13th...
<Yannig> I'm not hurry but two months seems reasonably long to be exasperated and to begin losing motivation :(
<carlos> Yannig: indeed
<danilos> Yannig: well, you have not submitted any translations to GNOME SVN as far as I can see
<danilos> Yannig: http://l10n.gnome.org/languages/oc
<carlos> danilos: how to do that without an account?
<danilos> Yannig: in general, you should ask other people on #i18n channel on GimpNet to do commits for you
<danilos> carlos: read the welcome email when starting a team, and you'll see that you got recommended to ask others to submit first few translations since we don't give out accounts blindly
<danilos> carlos: after one has contributed a reasonable amount of translations and in a consistent manner, you're suggested to ask for account
<carlos> Oh, you changed it, ok...
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> makes sense
<danilos> carlos: that was the procedure back in early 2003 when I joined as Serbian translator as well :)
<Yannig> If I knew it, I would have do that for ages :(
<danilos> Yannig: sorry if it wasn't clear, menthos and I haven't been very good with keeping up with everything on gnome-i18n in the last couple of months
<carlos> danilos: it was long time ago when I joined.. and I got mine because I know Miguel de Icaza O:-)
<Yannig> What a loss of time...
<danilos> Yannig: so, that's what you should do :)
<Yannig> It just means Occitan won't be in Feisty :(
<danilos> Yannig: right, really sorry about it
<danilos> Yannig: why wouldn't it be in Feisty?
<carlos> Yannig: we copy Edgy translations into Feisty automatically
<danilos> Yannig: you also have enough time to fix this for GNOME 2.18.1 which is due in a month
<Yannig> 'cause I have a job and I just cannot work so hard so as to be ready for Feisty release :(
<danilos> Yannig: ok, but that has nothing to do with this: whatever you have done so far is going to be in Feisty since Ubuntu picks up translations from Launchpad as well, not just from GNOME
<Yannig> Nope
<Yannig> I began with Dapper, then went on with Edgy and I have to add a repository to have Occitan
<danilos> Yannig: are you talking about language-packs? that sounds like something for pitti to discuss with
<Yannig> Yep
<Yannig> I've never add the option to choose Occitan from the beginning nor without addind pitti's repository
<danilos> Yannig: well, I can see language-pack-oc in Feisty repositories already
<danilos> Yannig: so you shouldn't have to do that for Feisty as well
<Yannig> Great, thanks
<danilos> Yannig: and it's also present in the System -> Administration -> Language Support, so everything should be fine for Feisty
<Yannig> Just have to wait for somebody to commit my translations now :)
<danilos> Yannig: yeah, but also try to prepare the PO files for them so it's easy for them to do it; after at most 10 files, you'll be entitled to a SVN account, so be sure to re-raise your request then
<Yannig> My copy-paste is ready ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91653 in launchpad "Having trouble locating help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91653
* carlos -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91655 in malone "Alsa Audiocontrols do not function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91655
<crimsun> err, I can't triage 91655?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91656 in malone "Printing Options do not function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91656
<matsubara> crimsun: why? I just rejected and re-assigned to ubuntu. care to find the appropriate package?
<crimsun> I apparently couldn't reassign
<sabdfl>  crimsun, matsubara: interesting, i still see it as only open on malone which is wrong
<matsubara> crimsun: any error message?
<crimsun> matsubara: I got an "unknown vocabulary" message (sorry, already closed that tab)
<matsubara> crimsun: notice that you can't re-assign from a product to a distro. usually what I do is reject the bug in the malone product and open a new task for ubuntu (using the also affects distribution link)
<crimsun> matsubara: right
<crimsun> matsubara: thanks for freeing that one
<Kmos> gnomefreak: any new about thunderbird certificate bug ?
<gnomefreak> Kmos: no ive been sick this weekend i will see if i cant find something today about it
<Kmos> ok :( i hop you'll be better soon
<gnomefreak> me too thank you
<pochu> stub: do u know when will be the next time LP is offline?
<stub> No plans at this stage, and no reasons on the immediate horizon for downtime.
<Kmos> stub: change year at footer
<Kmos> Copyright 2004-2007
<Kmos> :)
<stub> Already fixed on the beta site
<Kmos> :D
<Kmos> ok
<pochu> stub: ok, ty
<mthaddon> you there, elmo? Tom Haddon here
<radix> I wonder, will it ever be possible to assign a bug to multiple people
<radix> ?
<slacker_nl> hi
<slacker_nl> any admin of launchpad available?
<Kmos> radix: make a bug report for launchpad about that
<slacker_nl> grr
* slacker_nl does not remember his e-mailaddress for launchpad
<radix> slacker_nl: launchpad.net/~user should show it
<slacker_nl> radix: ok, will have a look 
<slacker_nl> radix: does not work..
<LarstiQ> what is your username in this case?
<salgado> slacker_nl, what's the user name?
<slacker_nl> salgado: that I don't know - I know the email address is something@opperschaap.net
<slacker_nl> where something is something I don't remember
<pochu> slacker_nl: try to search yourself in launchpad.net/people
<salgado> if he doesn't know the user part of the email, it won't help
<LarstiQ> slacker_nl: is your first name Thom?
<pochu> salgado: he can search his real name, can't he?
<slacker_nl> LarstiQ: no, Wesley is the name
<salgado> slacker_nl, when did you register?
<slacker_nl> hehe, found my dad :)
<slacker_nl> ow.. a while ago > 6months
<slacker_nl> I know the IP I registered from
<salgado> slacker_nl, could it be something@nomad.opperschaap.net ?
<pochu> mrevell: ping?
<mrevell> pochu: hi
<pochu> heya mrevell
<salgado> slacker_nl, the only email we have under that domain is ubuntu @ nomad.o.n
<pochu> mrevell: can I PM you a moment?
<mrevell> pochu: sure!
<pochu> ty :)
<slacker_nl> salgado: yes, thats the one
<slacker_nl> with this username:   ubuntu-nomad
<slacker_nl> (i think I found myself)
<LarstiQ> slacker_nl: congratulations on getting unlost :)
<slacker_nl> thanx
<slacker_nl> pfeeh
* slacker_nl is going to write this stuff down somewhere
<slacker_nl> pretty funny I actually saw my dad has registered on launchpad as well
<pochu> slacker_nl: hehe :)
<slacker_nl> don't know why tbh, he never uses open source software
<slacker_nl> ahh well
<slacker_nl> he will learn it someday ;)
<slacker_nl> thnx guys
<slacker_nl> the password I could remember
<Rinchen> Morning. I must admit, there is nothing like the sound of a smoke alarm at 3am.
<slacker_nl> lol
<slacker_nl> thnx, found the thing i was looking for: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cacti/+bug/78453
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78453 in cacti "cacti remote injection exploit" [High,Confirmed]  
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91686 in launchpad ""500 Internal error" on codebrowse when viewing a revision" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91686
<popey> is launchpad broken at the moment? I am having issues logging in
<gnomefreak> popey: doesnt seem to be
<popey> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<popey> hmm
<popey> every time I attempt to logon to launchpad I get dropped back to launchpad.net with "Not logged in", yet I just logged into the wiki with the same user/pass
* popey larts himself
<popey>  /ignore popey
<nixternal> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/kubuntu-docs/7.04-2
<nixternal> on that page there, should I be able to click the tabs (i.e., code, bugs, features...)
<pochu> nixternal: already reported
<pochu> nixternal: you shouldn't be able to look them, but they should appear different (to not confuse you)
<LaserJock> where would those even send you to?
<nixternal> pochu: rock on, thanks!
<nixternal> LaserJock: where they wanted to send you :)
<LaserJock> nixternal: but won't that clog up my intertubes
<LaserJock> nixternal: I want to be able to get my internets
<LaserJock> ;-)
<nixternal> I just accidentally rm -rf'd them, here let me confirm this and press Y
<nixternal> oops :)
<LaserJock> remind me never to let you touch my computer
<OgMaciel> cprov: ping
<cprov> OgMaciel: pong
<OgMaciel> cprov: pvt?
<OgMaciel> danilos: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91712 in launchpad "Support Query emails have Beta hyperlinks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91712
<thumper> morning people
<thumper> sure is quiet in here
<LaserJock> maybe nothing is broken today
<ajmitch> morning thumper 
<sabdfl> nothing broken? SHIPIT!
<LaserJock> :-)
<ajmitch> yay
<kiko> I have some code which should break things shortly
<LaserJock> that's better
* pochu doesn't want to be negative, but he saw a link broken link in the ML
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> kiko: commit it! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #4593 in malone "Can't delete a bug tracker" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/4593
<AlinuxOS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule  here is feisty schedule... can you tell me gently ...the debian-installer translation deadline?
<AlinuxOS> maybe you can help me
<pochu> AlinuxOS: NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<AlinuxOS> pochu, thanks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91768 in malone "It's not possible to remove a bugwatch from a product that started using Launchpad as its bugtracker." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91768
<pochu> AlinuxOS: np ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88367 in rosetta "Digikam is not translatable in Rosetta" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88367
#launchpad 2007-03-13
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<thumper> hey mpt_
<LaserJock> hi mpt_ 
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91829 in malone "Pie chart doesn't draw at all (MochiKit error)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91830 in blueprint "Whiteboard access should be restricted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91832 in malone "bugs.launchpad.net/<pillar>?search-parameters returns Bugs summary, not results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91832
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> hey carlos 
<mdke> carlos: morning. seems all the ubuntu-docs templates are empty
<mdke> any ideas?
<mdke> also, there seem to be some templates missing from the list
<carlos> mdke: when I approved them, other .po files were approved too so it's taking some more time until the importer touches ubuntu-doc templates
<carlos> they should appear today
<mdke> ah, that's what I figured. Thanks
<mdke> I'll check back this evening
<mdke> I'll reply on-list
<carlos> about the missing ones, I didn't find the others around, I will take a closer bug as the navigation between pending entries is a bit... broken
<dneary> carlos: Hi there
<carlos> dneary: hi, how's going?
<mdke> carlos: ah, thanks. There are quite a few missing
<dneary> msguniq is supposed to merge the messages, right?
<dneary> Not well ;)
<carlos> mdke: I have the list, don't worry
<carlos> dneary: either that or pick the first one, depending on the arguments you give to the command
<dneary> I get the same warnings with msguniq as I do with msgfmt
<mdke> cool. There is an alphabetical one here: http://home.danielnylander.se/ubuntu/translations/
<carlos> but seems like it's not able to handle msgid "" ones
<dneary> Yeah
<dneary> Which seems sane, given that it's reserved in gettext
<dneary> But there's no problem with blank strings in qtlinguist
<carlos> my advice there would be to remove the empty ones
<carlos> and use it for the others
<mdke> carlos: can we do something similar for the package kubuntu-docs too? I'll get a list for that
<carlos> mdke: sure
<mdke> carlos: ok, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10151/
<carlos> mdke: ok, thanks
<mdke> same again, about-kubuntu is the only template that remains
<jaalto> I've registered a project to launchpad. How do I activate Rosetta and Malone for it?
<mpt> jaalto, <https://launchpad.net/yourproject/+launchpad> I think
<mpt> (where "yourproject" is the ID you chose for your project)
<jaalto> mput, ok found it under "Define launchpad usage"
<jaalto> mpt, I'd like to also define "Bug contact: Not yet assigned", where is this set?
<mwh> click bugs on the left hand side, look for "change bug contact"
<mpt> jaalto, what mwh said :-)
<jaalto> mwh, ok - thank you
<jaalto> mwh, where is launchpad related bugs reported? I think the message below "Bug contact: [         ] " Could be made more clear
<jaalto> It reads "The person or team who will receive all bugmail for this product"
<jaalto> I'd suggest: "The launchapd person login name or launchapd team who will receive all bugmail for this product"
<mpt> jaalto, https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs
<mpt> Or if you want to report a bug, https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<mpt> jaalto, you can enter either a Launchpad ID or an e-mail address, so that change wouldn't really be accurate
<jaalto> mpt, That's why the message needs an improvement. The field input was not obvious
<mpt> fair enough :-)
<kiko-zzz> maybe just mark the field with a person icon everywhere?
<mpt> kiko-zzz, add an auto-complete menu with people's names and IDs, I think
<mpt> (i.e. matching either)
<kiko-zzz> that would work weird with email address, wouldn't it?
<mpt> Yes, if it completed e-mail addresses too, it would have to complete address from only those people who had said they were ok with Launchpad publishing their addresses
<mpt> which might be confusingly inconsistent
<mwh> separate boxes ?
<Prognatus> Hello everybody, what about making Launchpad accept "digg points" from the users, so we all can see which bugs and features are most popular?
<mwh>  [person]  or [email] 
<kiko-zzz> Prognatus, yeah, we have thought for a long while about having a me too thing
<Prognatus> Ok, it does sounds natural to me. How's the discussion about this going?
<mpt> Prognatus, no discussion at the moment, though there is a bug report iirc
<Prognatus> Ok. Link?
<mpt> finding it now
* kiko-zzz submits popup to pqm and goes biking
<mpt> The main drawback IMO is that the noise caused by people discussing, in a bug report, how many votes that bug report has, outweighs any benefit the number of votes confers in prioritizing the fix
<mpt> but that's just my observation from watching votes be thoroughly ignored by developers in bugzilla.mozilla.org :-)
<Prognatus> Yeah... but maybe people wouldn't file so many duplicates if the bugs and featues were more visible.
<Prognatus> It's probably a connection between amount of duplocates and "popularity" - or how often people encounter a certain thing and wish for changes.
<mpt> Prognatus, the number of subscribers would work just as well for that, wouldn't it?
<mpt> Anyway, here's the blueprint: https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/bug-voting
<mpt> whoops, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/bug-voting
<mpt> sorry
<Prognatus> Yes, maybe. But can you sort the list on subscribers? Thanks for the link!
<mpt> Not yet, but implementing that would be easier than implementing voting :-)
<Prognatus> You maybe right. I hadn't though if that. :)
<Prognatus> thought of
<quadrispro> hi
<quadrispro> can i remove an account?
<mrevell> quadrispro: Hi
<mrevell> quadrispro: Do you mind me asking why you want to remove it an account?
<quadrispro> because i have just another account
<quadrispro> :)
<mrevell> quadrispro: Aha! :)
<quadrispro> quadrispro-gmail
<mrevell> quadrispro: You can merge them
<mrevell> quadrispro: Just a moment, I'll tell you how
<quadrispro> ok thank u
<mrevell> quadrispro: visit https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<quadrispro> ok
<mrevell> quadrispro: And follow the on-screen instructions :)
<quadrispro> ok, now i'm loggin in
<mrevell> cool
<mrevell> let me know if you need further help
<quadrispro> "The accounts have been merged successfully. Everything that belonged to the duplicated account should now belong to your own account."
<quadrispro> thank u very much
<quadrispro> but i'm registered of international forum with the old launchpad account...
<mrevell> quadrispro: International forum? You mean the main Ubuntu forum?
<mrevell> quadrispro: It will work with your newly merged account's details.
<quadrispro> yes
<quadrispro> ok
<quadrispro> thank u again
<dneary> mrevell: Hi there
<dneary> mrevell: We never got round to finishing that conversation :)
<mrevell> dneary: hey :)
<mrevell> dneary: Nah, work and life got in the way. It'd be good to catch up though.
<dneary> carlos: I wrote a wee xslt script to strip those empty source entries: http://pastebin.ca/393127
<carlos> wow
<carlos> is the first time I see that kind of solution
<carlos> dneary: do you have into account, that you should only remove msgid "" that have a msgstr in next line?
<carlos> dneary: there are some msgid that are: msgid ""\n"foo"
<dneary> mrevell: I did a presentation on "Developing GNOME through marketing and outreach"
<dneary> which got shortened to "Marketing GNOME" on the day (unfortunately, because 90% of what I said was about outreach)
<mrevell> dneary: Was that the one at FOSDEN?
<dneary> Yeah
<dneary> I sent the slides on to the marketing list
<dneary> You can tell they were done in the train :)
<mrevell> GNOME marketing list?
<dneary> carlos: That gets run on the .ts, so it's before I run the ts2po and solves the problem nicely
<dneary> mrevell: Of course ;)
<carlos> oh, I see
<carlos> dneary: nice!
<mrevell> dneary: :) I'm subscribed to that, so I'll hunt for it.
<mrevell> dneary: Thanks :)
<dneary> If you look for Quim's "7 actions to help GNOME marketing" thread
<dneary> mrevell: Here: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/marketing-list/2007-March/msg00119.html
<mrevell> dneary: Thanks, I was just looking for it in Gmail :)
<dneary> Glad to be of service
<dneary> I still think we should rail against the proliferation of planets thoughh
<dneary> Fewer and more read is better
<dneary> And in fact, I think fewer subscriptions is better
<dneary> Too much of any good thing is not good
<dneary> There's a website that talks about shows that "jumped the hump" or something like that
<mrevell> dneary: Jump the shark :)
<mrevell> dneary: Yeah, you make a good point
<mrevell> beb
<mrevell> err, br
<mrevell> brb
<dneary> http://www.jumptheshark.com/index.jspa
<dneary> Yeah
<dneary> Once you go past N subscriptions to a planet, you don't have time to read it any more (pgo is at this stage now - I tend to scan for favourite heads)
<dneary> And once you go past N planets in your blog roll, you just end up reading the same posts over & over again
<dneary> We're an incestuous bunch
<mrevell> :)
<schwuk> dneary: what we need is an inverse planet - something that removes the duplicates from all the planets you're subscribed to
<cprov> morning folks !
<cj> can I use markup in product descriptions?
<cj> how do I tell launchpad where the bugzilla for the project is?
<cj> er, product
<cj> how do I create a project to attach this product to?  There's nothing for the mono-project yet...
<Fujitsu> Projects have to be requested, you can't just create them yourself.
<cj> Fujitsu: okay, to whom do I send the request?
<Fujitsu> cj: That I'm not quite sure of.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91905 in launchpad "Better text for: Product>Bugs>Change Bug Contact" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91905
<jaalto> When I file a bug report there is possibility to attach tags to the bug. Where are the valid tags defined?
<matsubara> jaalto: this is defined per project. For launchpad tags look in help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<jaalto> marsubara, Thanks. That should really be linked next to the "edit" bug's TAG field
<matsubara> jaalto: to attach a tag while reporting a bug you can use +filebug?field.tags=foo where foo is the tag you want to add
<jaalto> matsubara, I meant that when ou press "EDIT" to fix grammar in the bug (own bug), there is TAG field to fill in. But there is no link to the page which defines valid tags. Your link woudl be best pu there for user's to click
<lizardking> jenda: hi
<lizardking> jenda: I find you as a FreeNode admin
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91911 in launchpad "Better text for: Product>Bugs>Change Security Contact" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91911
<lizardking> jenda: I have problemi with my nick. I wanto to register "lizardking", but the server tells me that It is been already registred
<matsubara> jaalto: right. I think what you want would be covered by bug 43893
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43893 in malone "Allow product-/package-specific bug-reporting guidelines" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43893 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<cj> there *is* a mono project, but it doesn't come up in the project list
<cj> how annoying
<matsubara> cj: let me guess, you're searching in launchpad.net/projects?text=mono?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91916 in launchpad "Editing bug: add URL link to see existing tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91916
<cj> matsubara: I'm clicking the "choose" button next to the "Project" form field in the product details page
<cj> https://launchpad.net/tao.opengl/+edit
<matsubara> cj: well, I can't access that page, but I do know what form field you're talking about. What you want is a project group 'mono' but there's none registered. We only have 'mono' as a single project.
<cj> this is the one I want :)
<cj> https://launchpad.net/mono
<cj> but I guess there's not project, just aproduct, yes?
<matsubara> cj: yes, that's the old term, but you're right.
<cj> anyway, I need to get on the road.  I'll be in traffic all day if I don't start soon :)
<cj> thanks for the support!
<matsubara> cj: an admin need to register a mono-project or something like that to group all mono related projects
<matsubara> cj: you're welcome. When you have some time, please file a ticket in launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket requesting it and LP admins will tend to it.
<cypherbios> Someone here can tell me how do I proceed to import an translation template of an existent product to an new package in Ubuntu? I've already linked the product with the package, but the templates wasn't imported to Feisty yet
<matsubara> cypherbios: which package?
<cypherbios> matsubara: https://beta.launchpad.net/aptoncd and https://translations.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/aptoncd/+translations
<cypherbios> matsubara: sorry for the beta links, but I think you don't care ;)
<matsubara> cypherbios: no problem. is that a universe package?
<cypherbios> matsubara: yes
<matsubara> AFAIK, we don't automatically import universe packages yet. carlos or danilos can tell you for sure.
<matsubara> cypherbios: ^
<cypherbios> matsubara: humm, obrigado Diogo ;)
<cypherbios> carlos, danilos: someone can help me with that?
<danilos> cypherbios: no, we don't import universe packages (because ubuntu doesn't have language packs for them; we did import them at one point, so it will happen in the future)
* carlos reads
<matsubara> cypherbios: brazuca ou portuga?
<matsubara> cypherbios: s ordens. :)
<cypherbios> matsubara: brazuca, de Curitiba ;)
<carlos> cypherbios: what danilos said
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91920 in malone "Latest bugs in Malone box has CSS problem..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91920
<cypherbios> danilos: I think that rosetta-builder taken the _translations.tar.gz from my package when it did build
<danilos> cypherbios: it's not a problem for us to import them (as I said, we already did do that), but they won't be used at all, so there's no sense in having them there
<carlos> cypherbios: we get it, but it's 'rejected' once we check it's for universe
<carlos> cypherbios: though, I have a pending meeting with motu people to add a policy to handle exceptions for some universe translations
<carlos> a brief explanation is, find a MOTU developer that will care of sync those translations manually with the .deb package and we will be happy to import it
<cypherbios> danilos, carlos: OK, I got it. But in the package uploaded I has the translations pack came from upstream, but the launchpad-builders removed them, see the buildlog: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6515013/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.aptoncd_0.0.99%2Bsvn20070202-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<carlos> cypherbios: yeah, that's what I told you
<cypherbios> danilos, carlos: so, launchpad doesn't allowed the .mo files from upstream package, either imported the template from the product... so we have an untranslatable product
<carlos> we generate the translations tarball
<carlos> but
<carlos> as we see it as a universe package, we reject it
<carlos> and it's not even available in translation import queue
<carlos> cypherbios: and also, we leave the upstream .mo files untouched
<carlos> so the .deb package should have translations
<carlos> we only remove them from packages in main
<carlos> we do it that way so we don't need to change the way .deb packages are built once universe language packs are a reality
<carlos> cypherbios: are you sure the .mo files were removed from the .deb package?
<cypherbios> carlos: yes, I'm sure
<cypherbios> carlos: I think that the package was uploaded to main (by a mistake) and after removed from main
<cypherbios> carlos: the source was uploaded to main, and binaries to universe (I think a mistake from pitti)
<carlos> cypherbios: yeah, that's the problem: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptoncd/0.0.99+svn20070202-0ubuntu1
<carlos> cypherbios: that package needs a new upload to universe to get back the translation files
<cypherbios> carlos: hum, right! I'll do that tomorrow so
<cypherbios> carlos: thank you!
<carlos> np
<OgMaciel> hey carlos
<carlos> OgMaciel: hey dude, how's going?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91924 in launchpad "bugs.launchpad.net/~user should contain an overview of the bugs related to that person" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91924
<OgMaciel> carlos: busy... hehehe  how are you?  long time don't talk
<carlos> busy too (nothing new ;-)
<OgMaciel> carlos: and how do you like the new place?
<OgMaciel> carlos: you mentioned about the new apt
<carlos> OgMaciel: a new place?
<carlos> hmmm, I moved to my current flat last August 
<OgMaciel> carlos: did you mention to me you had just recently moved to a new place
<OgMaciel> carlos: ahhh... August
<OgMaciel> ;)
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> I moved to other city at that time, not sure whether is what you mean
<carlos> but well, it's quite good :-P
<OgMaciel> carlos: yup
<OgMaciel> hehe
<OgMaciel> carlos: glad to hear
<carlos> and how's your new family member? :-)
<OgMaciel> carlos: she's huge!!! ;)
<OgMaciel> carlos: my older daughter loves her new sister
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91925 in malone "Organize better all packages bugs in Launchpad." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91925
<carlos> OgMaciel: :-D
<OgMaciel> carlos: she's been nive to us... I'm getting enough sleep  hehe
<OgMaciel> nice
<dneary> carlos: I just uploaded a new round of .pot and .po files which run clean through msgfmt
<carlos> OgMaciel: that's the calm before the storm!
<carlos> :-P
<dneary> carlos: There was a .pot uploaded by the bot yesterday too, but I just checked it, it doesn't run clean, has duplicate ""s
<carlos> dneary: cool, they should be autoaproved, but I will take care of them to get them imported ASAP
<carlos> dneary: should I delete it?
<dneary> carlos: How long will it take for the queue to get to them, do you think? Days or weeks?
<carlos> dneary: it should happen today
<dneary> carlos: Great!
<dneary> For the one from the bot, I'd prefer the import to be rejected and have a mail sent out
<dneary> It will underline the fact that the problems I have been seeing are real :)
<jordi> heya dave
<carlos> dneary: ok
<dneary> Hi jordi
<dneary> jordi: Can you give me tips on marathon training?
<jordi> I haven't prepared one yet, but maybe
<jordi> oh, and kiko can help too
<jordi> dneary: when is it, and what's your current condition?
<dneary> jordi: It's the 29th of April, I've been running 25k a couple of times on the weekend
<dneary> I've not been getting enough mid-week runs in though
<dneary> I've been running about 10k during the week, and building up the mileage on the weekend
<jordi> and do you have a target for total race time or so?
<dneary> I don't have a huge amount of upper-body muscle though - haven't really done any strength training at all
<dneary> Ah, if I make it under 4 hours I'll be happy :)
<dneary> I'm doing a semi in training in around 1:50 these days
<dneary> (taking it easy)
<dneary> I fancy that'll be my marathon pace
<jordi> nod
<dneary> And I'll be adding some time for water & walking breaks
<dneary> (although I take those in training anyway)
<jordi> are those weekend trainings easy? ie, are they hard to complete right now?
<dneary> (this is probably a bit off-topic for here, mind)
<jordi> quite a bit :P
<jordi> maybe we can take over #-hackers
<dneary> I'll tell you Saturday - I'm planning to go 2.5 hours - around 28km
<jordi> ok
<dneary> launchpad-hackers.?
<kiko> dneary, so it's fine to do a few 10ks during the week
<kiko> and then do a longer run on sunday
<kiko> remember to get enough rest as the mileage tends to wear you out
<kiko> both bones and muscle
<dneary> kiko: Yeah - I plan to start winding down the mileage about 3 weeks before the marathon
<dneary> I have a 20 mile training run planned for the 31st
<dneary> Roughly
<kiko> dneary, do you have a half-marathon or similar to run around that time?
<kiko> (3 weeks prior to race)
<dneary> No
<dneary> Not planned, anyway
<dneary> But I'm not really training for speed
<kiko> that would be nice to have
<dneary> kiko: Want to join #running? :)
<kiko> we all train for speed when you get down to it
<kiko> I'm pretty sure you can walk 50ks :)
<dneary> kiko: I mean, I'm not aiming for 3:15 or 3:30 
<dneary> If I get over the line under 4 hours, I will be a happy man
<kiko> a 3:15 is a decent run
<dneary> kiko: /join #running - jordi is there too and we'll leave these launchpadders alone ;)
<kiko> I am all for traffic on #launchpad, off-topic or not :)
<jordi> these people are lunchpadders, mostly
<dneary> Ah, let's stay here then
<kiko> I am in too many channels anyway
<jordi> LET'S DO IT then :)
<jordi> ok so kiko I was telling dave I think hhis plan is good
<dneary> kiko: 3:15 would be a monster time for me
<dneary> I don't think I can do 5k at a 3:15 pace
<kiko> I think his plan is pretty good indeed
<jordi> he'll be well under 4h I guess
<kiko> a 3:15 pace is about 4:30 a k isn't it?
<dneary> jordi: You flatter me :)
<kiko> dneary, what's your 10k PR?
<jordi> he needs to get 3 sessions from now to the end of the training plan though, he has been getting 2 only some weeks
<dneary> kiko: Yeah - 4:30/4:40
<dneary> I don't know what my 10k PB is
<dneary> I would need to do a 10k race to find out ;)
<jordi> 44? :)
<dneary> I ran just over 7km fast today in 33 mins
<kiko> dneary, you haven't done any tests? you should anyway
<kiko> because otherwise you might mispace your marathon from the beginning
<dneary> What tests? VO Max?
<kiko> a 10k pr
<jordi> no, time tests
<jordi> do you know if there'll be time groups
<dneary> Yes
<dneary> There's runners for 3.30, 3.45, 4.00 and 4.30
<jordi> ie, if there'll be people marking a "3:45" group which you can try to follow
<jordi> that's good
<dneary> http://www.marathon-annecy.com/
<kiko> 3:15 is not a very hard pace but the last 15k are surprisingly hard
<dneary> Actually, no 4.30 just a 4.15
<kiko> you can run the first 20 trivially
<jordi> ok, so you want to do a 10km test, as kiko says
<jordi> so you know more or less what to expect
<kiko> I would do a 10k test myself
<dneary> I did a semi in October, my first long race, I finished it pretty easy, but only in 2:01
<dneary> I was disappointed - I beat the 2:00 pace runner pretty well
<jordi> kiko: dude my friend Graham just made it to Hawaii, in the NZ Ironman
<dneary> On my own, or with a club?
<kiko> on your own
<jordi> his writeup about the race was fantastic
<kiko> warm up very lightly for about 20 minutes
<kiko> then do a 10k run on a flat fast course
<kiko> do it as hard as you can
<kiko> (though of course you should pace yourself somewhat as it will take you circa 40 minutes)
<kiko> cool down some 10 minutes
<kiko> and use that number to guide yourself in terms of pace
<kiko> I don't think you will do any speed training at this point; you're better of just keeping on building your endurance base as you have not yet run the 40ks before
<dneary> kiko: What's your best marathon time?
<kiko> I did a 3:05 a few years ago
<kiko> but I only ran 4
<kiko> my first was 3:20 something
<jordi> hey kids! this kiko is my friend!
* jordi <-- proud!
<dneary> Phew
<dneary> That's 4 39 minute 10ks
<dneary> back to back :)
<jordi> heh
<dneary> kiko: I would guess (but it's a guess) that I'd be on a 47/48 minute 10k
* carlos -> lunch
<dneary> This thing says I am on pace for a 3:45 marathon (but I'll believe that when I see it)
<dneary> http://runningtimes.com/rt/articles/?id=6765
<jordi> dneary: how strong are you mentally when the lows come?
<dneary> I'm a stubbord git
<dneary> stubborn
<jordi> kiko: I thought your webpage had rss now
<jordi> dneary: heh, what do you keep thinking to keep going?
<dneary> I don't like giving up :)
<jordi> I love talking about these thoughts with others
<dneary> "Only anout hour left"
<jordi> I find I have two techniques
<dneary> Or realising that I'm stronger than the guy I passed who was lying on the side of the road
<dneary> Or finding a talking mate
<jordi> when morale is ok, I keep reminding me of what's left
<dneary> "only another hour left" even
<jordi> "okay, you've swam 400m, that's more than 1/4"
<jordi> "come on, you're well over 1/3 now"
<jordi> "it's just that buoy and then head to the beach"
<dneary> Yeah - that too
<jordi> and keep dividing
<dneary> "get to the next mile marker"
<dneary> Just one more lap
<dneary> There's a water break just up ahead
<dneary> etc
<jordi> I've found myself doing "it's 13/15 done" :P
<jordi> when I'm low, I try to think of what hurts more, and think it that'll be a good excuse
<jordi> or maybe how lucky it'd be to get a flat tyre
<jordi> and when I settle on an excuse I think "ok, I'll stop by boxes when I finish this lap", but then I get there, and say "so, you' finished one more lap. Let's postpone until the next"
<jordi> and after a while I'm crossing the finish line
<dneary> I'll remember that :)
<jordi> good :)
<dneary> Although I didn't really put myself through enoughh pain for the Marseille Cassis
<jordi> the excuse thoughts are shared by many of my team mates, I found out once :)
<jordi> aha
<jordi> during tris, I normally went at what my legs could give, always
<dneary> It's a nice course - you go from sea level to +320m altitude in 10km (and most of that between km 6 and km 10), and then back down to sea level between kms 16 and kms 19
<jordi> so it was pretty tough
<jordi> gee, I need to retake the trainings
<dneary> And then there's a little hill before you get to the finish in the last kilometer
<jordi> ugh, sounds not so easy
<dneary> You see a lot of people walking (or stopping) on that little hill
<dneary> It's only about 200m long
<dneary> But it was great fun - over 12,000 runners
<jordi> cool
<jordi> I'm off for lunch now
<jordi> it's 15:37 :P
<dneary> carlos: Ping?
<carlos> dneary: pong
<dneary> carlos: Now I'm confused...
<carlos> the .pot file is not yet imported
<carlos> that's why you see it as 0 strings
<dneary> I just got email saying that files I uploaded 10 days ago have been successfully imported
<dneary> Successfully
<carlos> dneary: well
<carlos> because those failed
<carlos> and took the new version as the import timestamp 
<carlos> I guess we should change it
<carlos> so we actually show the time when it was really imported
<carlos> dneary: it's the way the system works, but yeah, it's confusing
<carlos> dneary: I will change it
<dneary> ok :)
<carlos> dneary: I implemented it that way to give priority to import retrying 
<dneary> thanks
<dneary> That's a good idea
<carlos> but as we are going to implement other ways to prevent import blocking like the you had, it doesn't make sense anymore
<dneary> So what's happened then? The .pos are successfully imported, and the .pot is still waiting?
<carlos> dneary: yeah, that's why it shows 0 strings
<carlos> but it will be imported soon
<dneary> OK
<dneary> And then it'll show 628 strings or whatever?
<dneary> (I didn't really understand why I never saw the .po files in the import queue, though)
<carlos> dneary: if it has 628, yes
<carlos> dneary: well, the files were there
<carlos> I can assure you it, but with the huge amount of entries we have there, is normal that you don't see them easily. I'm working on a page per project that will show you only the entries for that project
<carlos> to prevent this kind of problems
<dneary> :)
<dneary> Thanks for everything - I assume we weren't the only ones complaining about this recently?
<carlos> dneary: for Feisty, you were the only ones, yes. But that's already a know issue and something we already decided to fix
<carlos> so don't worry
<dneary> We were? Well, thank you even more then
<carlos> dneary: at least, yours is the only complain I saw
<carlos> dneary: but as said, it doesn't mean it's less valid
<carlos> it's a real problem
<dneary> Yeah, I agree
<dneary> At least I now have more faith in launchpad than I did a few days ago :)
<carlos> dneary: I'm glad you think that way :-)
<dneary> hi sabdfl
<sabdfl> hey dave
<cj> any way to put markup into product descriptions?
<cj> https://launchpad.net/dnpb
<dneary> sabdfl: Why did you get a heart-rate monitor? Was it as a gadget, or are you in training for something?
<sabdfl> dneary: curiousity... am on the slopes a lot by myself since i'm here for an extended period
<dneary> I envy you - lucky bugger :)
<sabdfl> thought it would be fun to load up on gadgets
<sabdfl> well, it's nice not feeling like I need to get out there 10 hrs a day :-)
<dneary> I'm only about an hour's drive from the alps here, and I haven't been skiing once this year
<dneary> There wasn't much snow until the end of January anyway...
<sabdfl> yes it's been a seriously dry season
<dneary> We're hoping there's still a bit left the weekend of the 24th (but with the weathjer we've had for the past two weeks, it'll probably all be melted)
<sabdfl> supposed to snow next week
<Kmos> https://beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<Kmos> it appears "1.0, main" after the form for report a bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91965 in launchpad "Length can be improved at translation language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91965
* carlos -> out
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91988 in launchpad "Make suggestions from should use prefered user settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91988
<erdalronahi> Hi mrevell, hi all
<erdalronahi> does anybody whether there will be daily langpacks again for feisty?
<erdalronahi> i mean does anybody know
<kiko-fud> there most certainly will
<erdalronahi> but there aren't yet, right?
<kiko-fud> right, we haven't enabled them yet.
<ddaa> How are we supposed to mark private bugs as such with the current bug filing form?
<kiko-fud> ddaa, use the advanced form
<ddaa> I see no advanced form... just "Report a bug"...
<kiko> look for "complicated"
<ddaa> I do not find "complicated" the +filebug or bug listing page.
<kiko> did they remove that text?
<ddaa> you tell me
<ddaa> kiko: found it!
<ddaa> it's on the FIRST page of the guided bug filing (and not on the second) and it's in an unreadably small font.
<ddaa> like 6 points
<kiko> thank the bradder
<ddaa> actually, I think this all came after brad
<ddaa> the guided filebug thing was done after brad, right?
<kiko> he implemented it.
<ddaa> also, it comes _after_ the [Continue]  button
<ddaa> so it's as good as invisible
<ddaa> now we understand that the actually visible part of this page is the small bit included between the Summary control and teh Continue button.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91997 in launchpad-bazaar "product cloud should ignore inactive branches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92006 in launchpad-bazaar "product cloud should ignore import branches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92013 in rosetta "kmplayer's translation not imported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92019 in rosetta "a2ps has a pot file but not in Rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92020 in rosetta "gnunet has a pot file but not in Rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92022 in rosetta "aegis has a pot file but not in Rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92022
<beuno> translations didn't seem to go too smootly  :/
<matsubara> all universe packages.
<beuno> it's pin pointed to universe packages?
<matsubara> what do you mean beuno ?
<beuno> there where problems importing all universe packages?
<matsubara> beuno: not really. templates for universe packages are not supported yet. they're rejected in the import queue when the package it belongs to is identified as a Universe package.
<beuno> aaah, ok ok, got it, thanks
<Fujitsu> matsubara: Is there any timeline for fixing that?
<beuno> maybe an email to the translators list could be sent to avoid all the bug filing and confusion?
<matsubara> Fujitsu: carlos or danilos can answer that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92025 in launchpad "Beta isn't rendering the correct template for UnexpectedFormData exceptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92025
<matsubara> Fujitsu: it seems that it's possible to have exceptions to the "we don't import universe packages templates". carlos knows the details about it, though. He explained it to someone today here on #launchpad.
<beuno> ddaa,  :p
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<kiko> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92050 in hello "package 'hello' has pot file but not in rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92050
<erdalronahi> Hi, I found a problem with the feisty translations imports
<erdalronahi> It concerns debian-installer and ubiquity. If the translations differ, something like this gets imported:
<erdalronahi> #-#-#-#-#  ku.po (debian-installer)  #-#-#-#-#
<erdalronahi> Sazkirin
<erdalronahi> #-#-#-#-#  ku.po (ubiquity)  #-#-#-#-#
<erdalronahi> Saz bike
<erdalronahi> the #-#-#-#-#-#- stuff is in the POfile!
<erdalronahi> Will file a bug for this now
<sabdfl> hey mpt
<sabdfl> how are those project/distro/meeting/people pages coming?
<mpt> sabdfl, ok, I should be able to finish them by the end of today
<sabdfl> super
<sabdfl> zuuuupa
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92063 in launchpad "Scripts uses system version of python, this is a problem on Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92063
#launchpad 2007-03-14
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92083 in blueprint "No obvious way of listing a project's past meetings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92083
<jam> Greetings
<jam> Did the Launchpad XMLRPC api change recently?
<jam> It seems the 'bzr register-branch" function is broken.
<jam> I seem to be getting: ForbiddenAttribute: ('publishTraverse' when trying to register a branch.
<Kmos> OOPS-438BA1
<mpt> spiv, do you know the answer to jam's question?
<jam> I just filed bug 92097 about it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92097 in launchpad-bazaar "Failure to 'bzr register-branch'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92097
<jam> which includes a traceback
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92097 in launchpad-bazaar "Failure to 'bzr register-branch'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92097
<jam> poolie was able to confirm that 'register-branch' failed for him.
<poolie> i thought someone added a lp test that called the rpc in the same way bzr does
<poolie> however, perhaps it was not realistic wrt authentication 
<spiv> mpt: no, I dont'
<jam> poolie, It wouldn't be possible to have a 'junk' user register 'junk' branches?
<poolie> jam?
<poolie> do you mean to register unowned branches without authenticating?
<ddaa> good night guys
<beuno> ddaa: g'night
<jam> poolie, no, I mean that the test suite needs to have some authentication tests anyway, so why not use whatever "trash/junk/test/whatever" user that it already needs.
<poolie> it was just a random guess for why they haven't caught it 
<poolie> but the most likely answer may be that it's just not tested
<indylarry> Can someone tell me how to change the address my Launhpad related mail goes to.  I can see to find a place to change it.
<lifeless> changeyour primary mail in launchpad
<indylarry> Yes.  I click on my screen name and it shows my mail in a box, but it is not editable.
<indylarry> I am logged in.
<lifeless> you need to add a new address
<lifeless> then you choose between them
<beuno> lifeless: not very user-friendly if you think about it  :D
<indylarry> Yeah.  I thought that was what I was going to have to do.  Thanks.
<cprov> stub: ping
<cprov> stub: well, it's too late, I'm going to bed. I hope you can perform the DBA request with the proper table name (binarypackagefile). 
<cprov> good night !
<stub> cprov: ok
<cprov-ZzZ> stub: ahh, great
<cprov-ZzZ> if you are doing it now I'm going to wait and test
<stub> cprov-ZzZ: I can't delete the binarypackagename rows - they are still referenced elsewhere
<stub> I don't think there is any problem with leaving them, unless this indicates the ids are wrong in any of the queries?
<cprov-ZzZ> stub: this is weird, because the only binaries that use those names are not published
<cprov-ZzZ> stub: the bpn will be reused if necessary later, it's not a problem if they remain 
<stub> launchpad_prod=# select id from binarypackagerelease where binarypackagename in (109160,106161);
<stub>    id   
<stub> --------
<stub>  866562
<stub>  840227
<stub>  840528
<stub>  840962
<stub>  841194
<stub> (5 rows)
<stub> launchpad_prod=# select binarypackagerelease.id,binarypackagename.name from binarypackagename,binarypackagerelease where binarypackagename in (109160,106161) and binarypackagename.id = binarypackagename;
<stub>    id   |                    name                    
<stub> --------+--------------------------------------------
<stub>  866562 | linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-itanium
<stub>  840227 | serial-modules-2.6.20-6-generic-di
<stub>  840528 | serial-modules-2.6.20-6-generic-di
<stub>  840962 | serial-modules-2.6.20-6-generic-di
<stub>  841194 | serial-modules-2.6.20-6-generic-di
<stub> (5 rows)
<stub> More rubbish to clear, or the other releases fine?
<cprov-ZzZ> wait, the bpn are in sequence (109160, 109161)
<poolie>  jamesh: ping?
<jamesh> poolie: hi
<poolie> jamesh: hi, was just wondering about codebrowse
<jamesh> oh?
<poolie> should you own it -- are you happy to/do you have time?
<poolie> also, is it stable enough that we could link to it from at least the launchpad beta site?
<spiv> I think we should link it from beta.
<jamesh> I am happy to do maintenance on it.  I don't know if I'd have time to do too much work on loggerhead itself though
<jamesh> linking it from beta sounds like a good idea
<poolie> jamesh, will you make those links, or should someone else? (tim/jml)
<jamesh> I can put together a branch for that.
<poolie> jamesh, thanks very much
* LaserJock hugs kiko-zzz 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92133 in launchpad-bazaar "add explanation on branch page for import branches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92133
<Fujitsu> Is codebrowse meant to actually work? I've tried it a number of times over the past couple of months, and it just seems to wait, and wait.... and wait.... and wait.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: it has had some reliability problems
<jamesh> (which aren't completely fixed)
<jamesh> we've banned robots from the site, which should reduce the problems though
<spiv> Fujitsu: also
<spiv> Fujitsu: http://, not https://
<spiv> Fujitsu: one of those will wait and wait and wait :)
<Fujitsu> I've been using HTTP... it still just sits there doing nothing.
<Fujitsu> (unless I specify a URL giving a 404)
<Fujitsu> It apparently just went into an infinite redirect loop, too.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: what URL were you browsing to?
<jamesh> Fujitsu: you aren't the first to hit this one, and I'd like to be able to debug it
<Fujitsu> Well, I think it's valid, as others 404...
<Fujitsu>  /~ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu
<Fujitsu> It redirects to /~ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu/changes, then infinitely.
<mpt> Fujitsu, that's bug 89854
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89854 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse fails with infinite redirections" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89854
* Fujitsu subscribesw.
<Fujitsu> Thanks mpt.
<LaserJock> mpt: problem resolved, thanks ;-)
<Fujitsu> jamesh: You now have a URL and request time, as asked :P
<jamesh> Fujitsu: okay.  Looks like this is related to the Berkeley DB corruption problem
<jamesh> could you try again to see if it is repeatable?
<jamesh> (I've cleared the cache)
* Fujitsu does so.
<Fujitsu> It works!
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<jamesh> still doesn't answer the question though :(
<Fujitsu> Which question? Why it gets corrupt?
<jamesh> because it is Berkeley DB?
<jamesh> that's what BDB does :)
<Fujitsu> Heheh. Why does it use BDB?
<jamesh> Fujitsu: robey used the anydbm python module for loggerhead, which picks Berkeley DB
<Fujitsu> mpt: Shouldn't bugs.beta.launchpad.net in any context lead you to the same place as clicking the `Bugs' tab?
<mpt> Fujitsu, yes, please report bugs where it doesn't
<Fujitsu> That I shall do.
<Fujitsu> bugs. doesn't do anything on source packages at all.
<Fujitsu> Against launchpad or malone?
<Fujitsu> jamesh: The MTBF of codebrowse seems to be rather low... it's dead again.
<mdke> you know when LP dropped the use of "distro" and "product" in the url to make the urls shorter and more logical? Why didn't that happen as well for "+source"?
<jamesh> mdke: you mean for things like /ubuntu/+source/packagename?
<mdke> yeah
<sabdfl> mdke: because the "default" traverse after a distro is the release name
<mdke> it annoys me to type the +source bit, and also I know that most users are going to look at it and wonder what it means
<sabdfl>  /ubuntu/feisty/
<jamesh> mdke: imagine a source package names feisty or dapper
<sabdfl> if we don't have some sort of modifier in there, we have to say... what jamesh said
<jamesh> Fujitsu: it seems to be working for me.  Can you give more details?
<jamesh> Fujitsu: I don't see any BDB exceptions
<mdke> sabdfl: I see. Is that the only reason?
<Fujitsu> Well, I just got a 500 from it.
<Fujitsu> Oh, HTTPS.
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<sabdfl> mdke: yes. for each object, we define a "default traverse" and then n "alternative traverses"
<mdke> hmm
<sabdfl> in the case of distro, we decided that releases are a natural default
<sabdfl> so youcan also have /ubuntu/feisty/+source/apache2
<jamesh> Fujitsu: yeah.  I need to file an RT request about getting https://codebrowse.launchpad.net to redirect rather than time out
<sabdfl> which will tell you about the history of the apache2 source in *feisty*
<mdke> I don't really think the fact that bugs are filed against a distribution without a release name (lp.net/ubuntu/bugs/#) while translations are against a release (lp.net/ubuntu/feisty/translation) either, but I think that's a different question
<jamesh> mdke: pretty much every place you see a plus in a URL in Launchpad, it is for disambiguation
<Fujitsu> sabdfl: But distros/products/projects are merged into the one namespace. It'd be nice to have distroreleases and source packages do the same.
<jamesh> mdke: bugs can be targetted to a distro release
<jamesh> in which case they show up under that release too
<sabdfl> Fujitsu: you can only merge into one namespace if you control the namespace
<sabdfl> we don't control the source package name namespace for other distros
<mdke> jamesh: i know that, however, Ubuntu doesn't do that
<Fujitsu> sabdfl: True... But what are the chances of a package conflicting?
<Fujitsu> mdke: Don't we? I do it regularly.
<jamesh> mdke: some developers have been using the feature
<sabdfl> mdke: ubuntu will do that for feisty+1, the mechanism did not exist for feisty
<Fujitsu> sabdfl: (ie. can't they be blacklisted or something?)
<jamesh> mdke: it is fairly recent
<sabdfl> Fujitsu: non-zero
<sabdfl> and no, they can't be blacklisted in other distros
<mdke> ah. last time I looked there were just a couple of bugs on specific releases
<sabdfl> LP will in due course allow you to browser the debian archive, for example
<Fujitsu> Ah, the other distro problem.
<mdke> Fujitsu: can't be that regular, there are 7 bugs on feisty
<Fujitsu> mdke: Look at Edgy now... Well over 100.
<sabdfl> it's used for backports, for example
<mdke> ah
<Fujitsu> mdke: We don't use it much for Feisty bugs. Generally for SRUs/backports.
<sabdfl> the mechanism was only introduced during feisty, iirc
<jamesh> Fujitsu: if the BDB corruption occurs again, you should end up with a 500 error page rather than the redirect loop now
<Fujitsu> sabdfl: I believe so.
<mdke> well, if it's going to be clarified in the future, then it might be worth keeping the release name in the url I guess
<Fujitsu> jamesh: I saw that on the bug :) Thanks!
<mdke> shame you can't remove +source though
<Fujitsu> mdke: I must agree :(
<jamesh> in some ways it'd be nice if product series and distro releases weren't the default traverse
<jamesh> so e.g. specifications could be the default traverse on blueprints.launchpad.net
<jamesh> and bugs on bugs.launchpad.net
<jamesh> etc
<Fujitsu> That would make sense, but then so does the distrorelease default.
<jamesh> yep
<popey> guys, is there an agenda for this mornings meeting or is it mainly a Q&A session?
<mdke> hiya popey 
<popey> hello
<mdke> whoa! team-membership-janitor?
<mdke> that took me aback a bit
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> hi carlos 
<mdke> carlos: looks like some of the ubuntu-docs templates are arriving. one thing - the serverguide.pot template has disappeared (and appears to have been replaced by server.pot)
<mdke> any ideas?
<carlos> mdke: isn't it the same? I didn't see the serverguide one and checked the content and found some strings equal so I renamed it
<carlos> I guess it was not the right thing to do... 
<mdke> the package has serverguide.pot
<mdke> i think I'd prefer it named like that for ease of using the translations
<carlos> but is server.pot a valid one?
<carlos> I mean, another valid template?
<mdke> carlos: no
<mdke> it may have been in an earlier version of ubuntu-docs, but it shouldn't be in the current one
<carlos> Oh, that's it
<carlos> we have all .pot releases in the queue
<mdke> ah right
<carlos> so I approved an old one (the newer ones are autoaproved later)
<carlos> so it's just a matter of rename it
<mdke> cool
<Fujitsu> Is the bug Activity Log likely to be made useful again at some point?
<carlos> about the missing ones, don't worry I'm doing that task now with everything missing in Feisty, but I do it in small batches to prevent any long lock of the imports
<Fujitsu> It doesn't display any of the more modern actions (adding of branches, tags, changing of tasks)
<carlos> BjornT: ^^^
<mdke> carlos: great. the majority are there
<BjornT> Fujitsu: yes, there is a plan for improving the activity log, and even showing it interleaved with the comments on the bug page.
<BjornT> Fujitsu: i can't give you an eta for when that will happen, though
<carlos> mdke: ok
<Fujitsu> BjornT: OK... It'd be nice to be able to see who did stuff to bugs and when.
<t_anjan> Guys, I need some help. I seem to have "disabled my account forever" through the Wiki User Preferences page. Is it possible for a sys-admin to re-activate my account for me? Sorry for the trouble.....
<BjornT> Fujitsu: but i think it's getting more and more annoying, so we probably should bump up the priority on that one.
<Fujitsu> BjornT: I agree with that, of course.
<dfarning> @schedule
<dfarning> @schedule chicago
<Hobbsee> dammit.  launchpad *is* getting my account spammed.
<Hobbsee> i think
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: What gives you that idea?
<mrevell> Hey!
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: because i swapped my email address over, and that got spammed
<popey> Good morning mr revell
<mrevell> Apologies for being late, I got held up on a train,
<Fujitsu> Hi mrevell.
<dfarning> mrevell, good morning
<Hobbsee> but i'd forgotten that my @ubuntu.com would have gotten redirected to that as well
<mrevell> So, welcome to the second Launchpad user's meeting.
* popey puts the phone down after speaking to the train company
<mrevell> :)
<Hobbsee> heya mrevell 
<popey> mission accomplished
<mrevell> How many people are here for the user meeting?
<popey> o/
* Hobbsee is, at least for a bit
* dfarning is
<mrevell> cool :) Welcome
<mrevell> Okay, so here's the agenda:
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Welcome
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Agenda
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Introduction to the Launchpad developers are who present
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Invitation to beta team
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Annoyance of the week
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       User questions
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Next meeting
<mrevell> So, are any Launchpad developers present for this meeting?
<BjornT> i'm here
<mrevell> Hey BjornT, thanks for joining us.
<mrevell> Okay, so, this is going to be a reasonably quick meeting, I think, as we don't have any user-submitted questions this week.
<mrevell> I publicised this meeting less than the first, which explains it.
<carlos> I'm here too
<mrevell> Hey Carlos :)
<popey> we have to submit questions in advance?
<popey> :(
<mrevell> If any of you guys are not yet in the beta team, please do sign up.
<mrevell> popey: Not at all
<mrevell> popey: There's an opportunity to, though :)
<popey> :)
<mrevell> So, to sign up for the beta, please visit:
<mrevell> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers/+members
<mrevell> Then email me to let me know you agree not to post screen shots.
<mrevell> Okay, "annoyance of the week". What's caused you guys problems, whilst using Launchpad, this week?
<popey> my own stupidity pasting urls with .beta. in the middle of them
<Hobbsee> the timeouts
<Hobbsee> and the beta.
<popey> the text is too small in the beta site
<Fujitsu> My usual bug #61024.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61024 in malone "+packagebugs could have better filtering." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61024
<mrevell> popey: Ah, well, that's a valid annoyance and we have filed a bug that says those should redirect back to the production site.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: We've made some improvements to the code and have upgraded the database server
<mrevell> Hobbsee: so, you *should* notice a great improvement in timeouts etc
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Have you experienced timeout problems recently?
<Hobbsee> yes, it's helping.  still not great though
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it's taking ~10 seconds for apges to fully load, instead of 30+
<mrevell> Hobbsee: All the time, or just some of the time?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Turning on SSL disk caching helps greatly.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: seems to be on the first view.  not sure
<popey> Fujitsu: top tip, thanks
<Fujitsu> browser.cache.disk_cache_ssl is Epiphany/Firefox
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Thanks for the tip. You shouldn't have to do that, though, and I know the guys are working to improve performance.
<Fujitsu> *in
<mrevell> Hobbsee: At all times of the day?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: havent noticed.  i've not been here a lot
<BjornT> Fujitsu: i have a fix coming up for bug 70628. it will allow you to use the advanced search to get the bugs listed on +packagebugs, and will of course allow you to do filtering as well.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70628 in malone "Allow searching for a bug contact's bugs" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70628 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ahh, will try
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Okay. Thanks for raising the issue. It's an important one and we are working to improve performance. I'm sorry it's be less than ideal.
<Fujitsu> BjornT: I love you!
<Hobbsee> mrevell: of course, i'm australian, so i'd be viewing at odd times anyway
<Fujitsu> Finally finally finally.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: It's an international service, so there's no such thing as an odd time of the day :) Launchpad should be fast wherever you are, provided you have good net access.
<mrevell> thanks BjornT
<Hobbsee> mrevell: true that
<mrevell> popey: Text size
<popey> yes
<Fujitsu> mrevell: Australia and good net access don't go in the same sentence.
<mrevell> popey: I think you've raised this one the launchpad-users lists. Am I right?
<popey> no
<popey> others have though
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: true, but LP is poor compared to most
* Hobbsee --> out, sorry.
<mrevell> popey: Ah, okay. Are you happy with the responses the LP team have posted on there?
<Fujitsu> Bye Hobbsee 
<mrevell> Hobbsee: thanks for coming, bye!
<Hobbsee> (damn dinnertime)
<popey> mrevell: I'll go read
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Dinner at 20:30? Interesting.
<mrevell> popey: sorry, that wasn't a "Go read it" command :) I just wanted to know where you were coming from
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: that's early for here.  
* Hobbsee waits for the launchpad emails to resync.
<mrevell> popey: Please do raise your issues here. I think the issue you're likely to raise is, "The text size is too small" :) But is there more you want to add?
<popey> to that or to other things?
<mrevell> popey: text size, in this case.
<popey> no, i just find it hard to read sometimes
<popey> I'm no spring chicken, but I don't have especially bad eyes
<popey> i.e. not an old fart
<mrevell> popey: Ah, you always seem quite sprightly to me.
<popey> heh
<mrevell> popey: Does the colour make it worse?
<popey> I guess, yes
<popey> not tremendously contrasty 
<popey> https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/4191 for example, grey text on white
<popey> its not impossible to read, just not *that* easy
<mrevell> If mpt is around, he might be able to give you some input on why the text is as it is and would also be happy to take your feedback.
<mrevell> For anyone that doesn't know, mpt is Launchpad usability chief.
<popey> I can understand from an aesthetic pov
<popey> however IMO a large number of people "dip" into lp so speed is important
<mrevell> popey: Yes, that's a great point. Thanks.
<popey> we cant spend ages reading hard-to-read text
<popey> I guess that's all I have to say about that
<mrevell> popey: It looks as though mpt might not be available atm. So, I'll pass it to him and mail a response to the launchpad-users list.
<mrevell> popey: thanks for raising it
<popey> ok, cool, thanks
<popey> np
<mrevell> Thanks everyone for raising your annoyances!
<mrevell> Okay, so onto user questions.
<mrevell> As I said previously, we don't have any pre-submitted questions.
<mrevell> So, please fire away.
<mrevell> Does anyone have a question for the Launchpad team?
<popey> i have a couple of feature requests, appropriate to mention now?
<mrevell> popey: PLease do!
<dfarning> mrevell, I have got my standard should we encourage derivatives to use LP
<popey> In the support ticket system Can we please have it so I can mention "ticket 1234" and it get turned into a URL in the same way I can mention "bug 1234" and that gets turned into a bug url?
<mrevell> dfarning: Cool. Let's talk about that next.
<Ubugtu> Bug 1234 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/1234 is private
<popey> heh
<mrevell> Thanks to Ubugtu there :)_
<Fujitsu> popey: That sounds trivial and FiF-ish.
<popey> that kinda proves my point too :)
<popey> the bug bots should also be able to pick out tickets
<popey> as well as bugs
* popey doesnt know what FiF-ish means
<Fujitsu> popey: That's pending on there being a text representation (like +bugs-text)
<popey> so it has a pre-requisite then which needs fulfilling?
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<Fujitsu> Not sure if there's a bug about it.
* Fujitsu looks.
<mrevell> BjornT: I know you're a Malone guy, but are you able to say whether it's possible to enter an answer tracker number into the search box on the Answer Tracker?
<Fujitsu> mrevell: That's not what popey's referring to, I don't think...
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Apologies
<mrevell> popey: Can you explain in words that an idiot like me can understand? :)
<Fujitsu> mrevell: you can say `bug X' in a bug comment, and it'll linkify it.
<Fujitsu> A similar thing should be possible for tickets.
<popey> ok lets say I am answering a question..
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Ah, got ya
<BjornT> mrevell: no, it's not possible yet.
<popey> and it has already been answered
<popey> yup, what he said
<mrevell> :)
<mrevell> BjornT: Is it feasible?
<BjornT> mrevell: it'd be trivial to add, though.
<mrevell> cool!
<mrevell> BjornT: Is it most appropriate for popey to raise a bug or a blueprint?
<BjornT> mrevell, popey: a bug should be enough for now.
<carlos> popey: FiF is 'Fix it Friday' we tag easy bugs to fix in one day with that tag so we take that kind of easy and fast bugs on Fridays to fix small annoyances 
<popey> ahh thanks carlos 
<popey> will do BjornT 
<popey> (I have two more of these to mention) :)
<Fujitsu> popey: bug #38381 is the +text for support tickets bug.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38381 in launchpad-answers "Please add a /+text for the support requests too" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/38381
* mrevell checks bug 38381
<mrevell> Ah, right, so that's for Ubugtu, got ya.
<mrevell> So, popey, are you happy to raise a bug ticket?
<popey> sure
<popey> against what?
<popey> launchpad-answers?
<mrevell> popey: https://beta.launchpad.net/launchpad-answers
<mrevell> yeah
<popey> ok
<mrevell> popey: What was your next question/request?
<popey> hmm, I actually have one more thing, not two, just noticed one has been implemented already \o/
<popey> Can we have per-user macros. I find myself saying the same thing to people on support requests. It would be nice to have some phrases that I can use shortcuts for. If there was a little pick list that I could maintain myself that would be very handy.
<mrevell> popey: That's a cool idea.
<popey> either ajaxy drag and drop thing or just a pick list
<Fujitsu> popey: That'd be nice for bugs too, of course.
<popey> true
<popey> you could have nice little abbreviations like "FOAD" :)
<popey> maybe it could be done with simple regexp
<popey> I type !nvidia! and what appears is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia   for example
<mrevell> BjornT: Sorry to bug you again, but does this seem like something we might be able to do one day?
<BjornT> mrevell: one day, yes. but i don't know which day :) (and it'll probably take more than one day to do)
<mrevell> BjornT: Yeah, sure :)
<indraveni> kiko-zzz, hi
<mrevell> popey: This sounds like a good candidate for a blueprint.
<popey> I'll file a whishlist bug
<popey> erk
<popey> ok
<indraveni> kiko-zzz, I registered our BOSS distribution in launchpad
<mrevell> popey: I'll happily help you with the blueprint :)
<popey> that would be helpful
<popey> I have other blueprints I need to write
<indraveni> kiko-zzz,  and I would like to know how I can use the other features of launchpad like ROsetto (for transaltion) etc
<popey> I need an easy one to start with
<Fujitsu> mrevell: Considering we can't access the LP spec wiki...
<mrevell> popey: And I'd suggest using the Ubuntu wiki for the spec details
<popey> sure
<mrevell> Fujitsu: True, but that's not to stop anyone from filing the actual spec content on other wikis.
<mrevell> indraveni: Welcome!
<mrevell> indraveni: I believe kiko-zzz will be with in us in a couple of hours.
<mrevell> indraveni: However, I may be able to help you. We're having a Launchpad user meeting at the moment, but I'll have time after the meeting to talk with you.
<indraveni> mrevell, ok , then after how much time you can come back
<mrevell> popey: ping after this, if you want me to work with you on it. The Blueprint track is really cool
<mrevell> indraveni: Is 15 minutes okay for you?
<popey> thanks mrevell 
<mrevell> popey: No problem :) Out of interest, what was the other thing you were going to raise?
<popey> I am done with my questions
<popey> "The answers system doesn't search for existing answers when someone types a summary in the same way malone does. Can this be implemented? e.g. visit https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addticket and type "nvidia" in the summary box. "
<popey> but it does :)
<indraveni> mrevell, yes, thankyou
<indraveni> mrevell, will meet you after 15 mins then
<mrevell> indraveni: Excellent, thanks.
<mrevell> popey: Cool, thanks
<mrevell> dfarning: Hey
<dfarning> hey
<dfarning> 1.  Are we encouraging derivatives to use LP?
<mrevell> dfarning: Tell everyone more about your derivative ideas
<dfarning> sure
* Fujitsu heads home.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Thanks for joining h
<mrevell> oh
<mrevell> :)
<dfarning> basically I am trying to lower the bar for the ubuntu community to work with derivatives
<dfarning> make lp work better for derivatives
<dfarning> derivatieves range from localizations to linspire;)
<mrevell> dfarning: Do you have any practical examples of how you feel LP could be easier for derivatives to use?
<mrevell> sorry
<mrevell> carry on
<dfarning> one is adding the ability for downstream issue tracker to get reports from LP on bug that they have reported
<dfarning> a second is to insure that issues get reported to the correct distros issue handler
<mrevell> dfarning: Once we have implemented Launchpad XML-RPC interface, downstream bug trackers could be amended to talk to Launchpad.
<dfarning> ok, i'll look into that.
<mrevell> dfarning: I'll dig out the relevant blueprint for you.
<dfarning> my main question is should we encourage downstreams to use LP
<mrevell> dfarning: Ping me later to discuss what more info you need, but you can see the summary at https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/xmlrpc
* dfarning reading
<mrevell> dfarning: We definitely want to encourage derivatives to use Launchpad and Bazaar.
<mrevell> dfarning: I think the next question, though is, how do we go about it?
<dfarning> do this hold true for all sizes of derivatives
<mrevell> dfarning: And this is a great place to raise this sort of question, thanks.
<dfarning> s/do/does
<mrevell> dfarning: Yes, absolutely. Launchpad is a fantastic system and Ubuntu derivatives can get even more out being an Ubuntu derivative by using all of Launchpad collaboration features.
<mrevell> dfarning: The question, though, is how we go about it.
<dfarning> in terms of implementing, I am work on a tutorial on how to help locoalization set up simple locializations
<popey> what do the derivs do now if not use lp?
<dfarning> then working on more involved distros like fluxbuntu
<dfarning> some use bugzilla
<popey> their own? or our upstream ones like gnome?
<dfarning> some just ignore the issue;( mostly the little guys
<dfarning> usually their own with like 20 reported issues;(
<popey> right
<mrevell> popey: Linspire, for example, have a load of Bugzilla installs, they have their own IRMA translations system and I'm not sure what they do for spec tracking
<dfarning> often very small
<popey> so there is definate mileage in convincing them to move into lp
<dfarning> I think so just don't want to abuse the LP infrastructure;)
<popey> not sure it would be abuse would it?
<popey> I can see canonical rubbing their hands with glee at the thought of extra projects in lp :)
<popey> (I only said canonical there so I didn't individually point anyone out as being evil or anything ) :)
<dfarning> having some of the rather large distro start reporting to LP could amount to a rather large amount or traffic
<popey> like linspire ?
<dfarning> ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92185 in launchpad "OOPS reports should take into account Retries" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92185
<popey> pick off the little ones first? :)
<mrevell> popey, dfarning: The best way that we can handle encouraging derivatives to use Launchpad is to speak to me or statik (Elliot Murphy, one of my Canonical colleagues)
<popey> sounds like a plan
<mrevell> We can work with derivatives to help them move over to Launchpad etc
<dfarning> ok, another implementation issues is how to insure that issues get reported against the correct distro
<mrevell> dfarning: Your input in telling derivatives about Launchpad is fantastic.
<popey> yeah, sounds like a top idea
<dfarning> mrevell, ty
<dfarning> for example if i have a new distro called dubuntu and have 10 customize packages
<dfarning> I would like the non custom stuff to report against ubuntu and my custom stuff to report against my distro
<mrevell> dfarning: To make it most effective, we need to keep up good communication. So, statik is absolutely the best person to talk to derivatives about using Launchpad. If you have contacts who are interested in LP, or you spot a new derivative, ping or email me or statik.
<dfarning> mrevell, will do
<mrevell> dfarning: This is all
<mrevell> really interesting
<mrevell> and it's great to see such enthusiasm for Launchpad :)
<dfarning> That is it for now;)
<mrevell> dfarning: Thanks.
<popey> mrevell: are you aware of cubuntu? the command line only derivative of ubuntu?
<popey> http://alecjw.googlepages.com/ 
<dfarning> I sure that I will have more issues in the future
<mrevell> popey: I've not come across that before, thanks.
* dfarning adds them to my list to contact
<mrevell> dfarning: I think it's important that you keep in contact with statik on these issues, so that we don't get cross-wires when talking to people, etc
<mrevell> Okay, well, we've over-run slightly, so it's time to set the next meeting date and time
* dfarning looking up statik's info
<mrevell> I propose Wednesday 21st at 17:00 again. Or should we look at a different time to cover a different part of the world?
<mrevell> dfarning: It's Elliot Murphy.
<popey> sounds good to me
* dfarning will continue to keep both of you posted
<dfarning> time is good for me also
<mrevell> Thanks all.
<mrevell> dfarning: And thanks for that.
<mrevell> indraveni: Hello
* dfarning got to go get the kids ready for school 
<mrevell> dfarning: Good luck :)
<indraveni> mrevell, hello
<dfarning> mrevell, you are welcome
<indraveni> mrevell, meeting over?
<mrevell> indraveni: Hi! So, you want to talk about how to get BOSS Linux using Launchpad?
<mrevell> indraveni: Yes, the meeting's over, thanks.
<indraveni> mrevell, yes
<indraveni> mrevell, I have already registered BOSS in launchpad and kiko helped me for that
<mrevell> indraveni: Great news.
<mrevell> indraveni: What do you want to use Launchpad for?
<indraveni> mrevell, now I would like to know more about launchpad usage
<indraveni> mrevell, let me tell you step by step
<mrevell> indraveni: Please do.
<indraveni> mrevell, I read something about Rosetto, and it used for transalting packages
<indraveni> mrevell, is it similar to localizing a pacakge into our custom language
<indraveni> mrevell, if so how to use it
<mrevell> indraveni: Yes, Launchpad Translations (also called Rosetta) is a web-based way for people to translate software.
<indraveni> mrevell, ok, so, how can I use it
<mrevell> indraveni: Let me see if I can find a good person to help you.
<indraveni> mrevell, I think we are given only the bug, support and specification tracking features
<indraveni> mrevell, ok
<mrevell> indraveni: I think one of my colleagues would be the best person to speak to you. He's based in the US, so he hasn't started work just yet
<mrevell> indraveni: Could I take your email address and ask him to contact you later today?
<indraveni> mrevell, ok sure
<mrevell> indraveni: Thanks :)
<indraveni> mrevell, indraveni@yahoo.co.in
<mrevell> indraveni: Thank you. I'll ask him to contact you.
<indraveni> mrevell, please ask him to tell me the details about the usage of Rosetto, Soyuz, Maloni and Bazaar
<indraveni> in launchpad
<mrevell> indraveni: I certainly will. thank you for your interest.
<indraveni> mrevell, Thankyou
<mrevell> no problem
<indraveni> mrevell, hello
<indraveni> mrevell, can you give me a small info please
<indraveni> merriam, kiko previuosly told me that, only some featuers of launchpad are available for free and for making the other packages free, it will take some time. Now are they all free?
<indraveni> mrevell,  kiko previuosly told me that, only some featuers of launchpad are available for free and for making the other packages free, it will take some time. Now are they all free?
<indraveni> sorry merriam , by mistake I addressed the message to you
<merriam> np
<mrevell> indraveni: I'm about to take a call but my colleague, Elliot, will be able to take you through that.
<indraveni> mrevell, ok
<sabdfl> how do i see the first line of the output of a command? i.e. what's the cut / sed / grep / etc command?
<sabdfl> say I wanted to see the first line of ls, i could type ls | ???
<popey> head -n 1
<popey> opposite of tail
<sabdfl> thanks popey
<popey> np
<sabdfl> another question - how do I echo some text *without* a newline? so the next thing continues that line?
<sabdfl> erk
<sabdfl> echo -n
<sabdfl> sorry
<sabdfl> rtfm
<popey> :)
<cprov> morning !
* Hobbsee counts...24 seconds to load a launchpad page...
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Have you got the caching setting on? That should reduce it to 3-4.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i turned it on, yes.
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Hobbsee> nto positive that i've restarted LP though
<Fujitsu> I wouldn't have thought you would have restarted LP. You don't have such powahs.
<Hobbsee> er, firefox
<Hobbsee> ah.  8 seconds.  that's better.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<LarstiQ> Hobbsee: you're in Australia/New Zealand?
<Hobbsee> LarstiQ: australia, yes
<LarstiQ> Hobbsee: yeah, then the latency will hurt :(
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> but nto usually that bad, for most websites...
<mrevell> Fujitsu: With regard to caching, we're starting to ask that beta people don't use the SSL caching. LP - even from Australia - should be responsive and work smoothly, without caching. So, it'd be cool if you could turn it off and describe your experience on launchpad-users.
<Fujitsu> I'm getting about 3 seconds on average with the caching.
<Fujitsu> mrevell: That's not really bearable.
* Fujitsu tries anyway.
<Hobbsee> what, the 3 seconds?
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Have you tried it recently?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: The 20 seconds without it.
<Hobbsee> ah
<mrevell> Fujitsu: I know the guys have made some pretty good performance improvements lately.
<Fujitsu> mrevell: I configured the caching on a new box a couple of days back, so it was slow then.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: well, i just tried - it was 24.  before the improvements, ti was probably closer to 50.
<Hobbsee> and my connection's not that crap - not my home one, anyway
<Hobbsee> which makes launchpad unusable
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Hmm.
<Fujitsu> 15 seconds to load /ubuntu without caching.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: hmm
<mrevell> hmm
<Fujitsu> Not as bad as it used to be, though.
<mrevell> I'm sorry that it's still not usable.
<mrevell> So, to render a standard bug info page takes 50 seconds?
* Hobbsee looks for a bug to load, and gets out a stopwatch
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: You don't have your panel clock displaying seconds?
<Fujitsu> mrevell: Maybe 25.
<LarstiQ> mrevell: under 3 seconds without caching
<Hobbsee> it's 10sec to the standard LP page
<Fujitsu> LarstiQ: You silly Europeans with low-latency, high-bandwidth links.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: no, i've got enough stuff there
<LarstiQ> Fujitsu: guilty as charged
<mrevell> For me it's nigh on instant
<mrevell> I have no caching
<popey> ditto
<Fujitsu> 18 seconds for bugs/43150
<popey> going through my crappy broadband over an ssh tunnel from work
<popey> 4 seconds here
<mrevell> Fujitsu: So, I'm not tell you that to make you envious
<mrevell> :)
<Hobbsee> bug 43150
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43150 in wxmaxima "[SRU]  maxima frontends fail to connect" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43150
<mrevell> I am worried though that you guys are getting a lower quality experience than you should
<mrevell> hey salgado
<mrevell> What's your load time like on beta page
<mrevell> s?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: 25 seconds to load the bug mentioend above into a usable state (ie, text, with barely any graphics), 28 seconds for full load
<mrevell> matsubara: What's your load time like for rendering a bug page in beta, from Brazil? Fujitsu and Hobbsee are reporting very slow times for Aus.
<salgado> hi mrevell 
<salgado> it's not too slow here. took less than 10s to load my home page
<salgado> let me try a bug listing page
<salgado> hmmm. even quicker
<Hobbsee> salgado: clear cache first?
<popey> i am finding launchpad.net waaay slower than beta.launchpad.net
<Fujitsu> A couple of weeks back someone (one of the sysadmins, AFAICR) asked me to download an ISO from a server on the same connection, and it was pathetically slow, whereas to others in the DC it was fine. He found it odd.
<Fujitsu> popey: Lucky.
* popey presses the "website speed test" button in firefox
<matsubara> mrevell: using shift + reload, opening a random bug page I've got 15.89ms
<mrevell> matsubara, salgado: thanks guys
<matsubara> mrevell: 3.25s using a reload only (which uses the cached stuff in my browser)
<LarstiQ> Fujitsu: that was elmo
<Fujitsu> LarstiQ: Ah yes, that's right. I thought it was one of those four.
<salgado> Hobbsee, took around 15s without cache
<Hobbsee> that's....still unacceptable, for a webpage, but it's better than what we're getting
<Fujitsu> salgado: That's more like it. We're not meant to have cache.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I'm down to around 20... What ISP are you on?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: bigpond
<Hobbsee> (telstra)
<Fujitsu> Hahahahah.
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
* Fujitsu drops dead of laughter.
<Hobbsee> but compared to other crappy load times, LP is terrible - it's all relative
<Fujitsu> Still, a couple of seconds isn't much difference.
<Hobbsee> actually, bigpond is reasonably fast, it just goes down occasionally
<Hobbsee> exetel's been worse recently, amazingly enough
<Znarl> Fujitsu : ISO/archive/security mirror systems are on a different network to Launchpad/other DC machines.  Poor network preformance to mirrors systems is not a sign launchpad/other DC systems are also poor generally.
<Fujitsu> Znarl: elmo said the system I tested from was on the same connection.
<Fujitsu> I think..
* Fujitsu finds logs.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: change ISP :)
<Kmos> ubuntu.com isn't at the same isp.. right?
<Kmos> it's more faster
<Hobbsee> Kmos: tell dad that.   i wish.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: all ISP's here suck, though
<Kmos> Hobbsee: here, where ?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: australia
<Kmos> far away :)
<Znarl> Fujitsu : Possible, but traffic is treated differently, so comparing the two isn't a fair test.
<Kmos> how about to use a second server ?
<Fujitsu> Znarl: It was durville.ubuntu.com I was asked to grab an ISO from.
<Fujitsu> Ah, OK.
<Kmos> or change the server nameservers to opendns.com
<Hobbsee> Kmos: yes
<Kmos> Hobbsee: it already has ?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: yes, as in, yes, it's far away
<Kmos> :)
<Fujitsu> What's OpenDNS got to do with speeding up LP?
<Kmos> Fujitsu: maybe their isp dns's are slowly
<Kmos> so use more ones in the first place, opendns that are very fast
<Kmos> :)
<SteveA> Hobbsee, Fujitsu: hi
<Fujitsu> SteveA: Hi.
<Hobbsee> heya SteveA 
<SteveA> mrevell tells me that you're both in Australia
<SteveA> and are both trying out the beta UI
<Hobbsee> indeed
<SteveA> and both find it rather slow to load pages
<Fujitsu> Pretty much :-/
<Hobbsee> uh, yeah :P
<SteveA> ok.  I've been working with other people on the Launchpad team to make beta faster.
* Hobbsee argh.  need to ring up a company and harass them tomorrow.
<SteveA> I'd like to look into the specific things you're seeing
<SteveA> do you have time now to work with me on this, or perhaps some other time?
* Hobbsee has time
<SteveA> there are various things I'd like to get you to try out that will help me see exactly where the problem is
<Fujitsu> SteveA: How long is it likely to take? I can be here for another 45 or so.
* Hobbsee can ignore simple harmonic motion for a bit longer....
<SteveA> and whether there's anything I can do to help it
<SteveA> yay for SHM
<SteveA> Fujitsu: maybe if I work with Hobbsee to start with, and then I'll have a better idea of what the issue is, and I can get you to confirm the results later?
<Hobbsee> SteveA: not yay when i dont understand the assignment questions!  :P
<Fujitsu> SteveA: Of course.
<SteveA> ok, great
<SteveA> Hobbsee: give me 5 mins to get a fresh cup of green tea, and then you'll have my complete attention.
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> okay.  as long as i dont have to drink it, it's all good :)
<SteveA> no, I'll sort out the drinking part at this end
<Hobbsee> :)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: You don't like tea?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: nope.  i'm very much a coke, water, or strawberry milk person
<Fujitsu> Urgh. Water or tea is my stuff.
<SteveA> Hobbsee: okay, I'm ready.  To start with, let's see what the ping latency is like from you to beta.launchpad.net
<SteveA> please: ping -c 10 beta.launchpad.net
<SteveA> and paste to me the last line:
<SteveA> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 16.274/16.892/17.645/0.527 ms
<Hobbsee> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 290.056/291.668/293.682/1.201 ms
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> next, do you have any special firefox settings turned on?
<SteveA> like, caching ssl content?
<Hobbsee> SteveA: caching's enabled, not caching ssl content (although it's greatly improved if i do turn that on)
<Hobbsee> hrm, probably have various pipelining configs here too, which makes pages load faster, come to think of it
<SteveA> how about trying a fresh firefox profile
<SteveA> so that we get the default settings?
<SteveA> firefox -ProfileManager
<Hobbsee> that works
* Hobbsee finds her login again for it
<SteveA> to start with, go to https://beta.launchpad.net/ and log in with your new profile
<Hobbsee> yep, just doing that now.  done
<SteveA> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/22995
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 22995 in xorg "xserver-xorg fails on ATI Radeon X700" [Medium,Fix released]   - Assigned to Ubuntu X SWAT (ubuntu-x-swat)
<SteveA> go to that page
<Hobbsee> 3 second
<Hobbsee> s
<SteveA> then when it has loaded, click on the link to bug 22985
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 22985 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[x700]  fails to infer lvds for primary connector on acer ferrari 4005 | card detected, but driver fails to use right output port" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/22985 - Assigned to Ubuntu X SWAT (ubuntu-x-swat)
<SteveA> in the first comment
<Hobbsee> aiee, tiny fonds
<Hobbsee> 8 seconds
<SteveA> yeah, that one took a long time for me too
<SteveA> because of all the comments
<Hobbsee> ahhh, yes, that wouldnt help
<SteveA> next, if you open up the portlet for "subscribers to this bug"
<SteveA> and click on the first name there: Alain Maisonneuve
<Hobbsee> yep.  pretty much immediate
<Hobbsee> 8 seconds
<SteveA> I'm confused
<SteveA> what was immediate and what took 8 seconds?
<Hobbsee> sorry, the portlet opening was immediate, the first name click was 8 seconds
<SteveA> ah, right
<SteveA> the portlet's information is already in the page
<SteveA> so nothing gets loaded specially for that
<Hobbsee> yes, i'd be very worried if it was loading the portlet slowly too!
<SteveA> what are you using to time the page loads?
<Fujitsu> SteveA: I have noticed the Ubuntu tags portlet lagging on opening, but that's likely because it's enormous.
<SteveA> Fujitsu: probably more to do with the browser needing to display it than loading information
<SteveA> Hobbsee: next, please click on the Karma link on Alain Maisonneuve's page
<Hobbsee> SteveA: my head, ktimer
* Hobbsee deals with a couple of weed smoking idiots in #ubuntu, and keeps watching it
<Hobbsee> SteveA: 3 seconds
<SteveA> ok, that's not so bad compared to me -- 1.81s for me
<SteveA> assuming you're cacheing the same things as me at this point
<SteveA> that will have loaded:
<SteveA>  - the main page
<SteveA>  - style.css
<SteveA>  - four .js files
<SteveA> and then a couple of other things too after the main page content has loaded
<Hobbsee> right
<SteveA> I'd like to investigate this a bit more
<SteveA> to see if we can get those 3 seconds down to more like 1
<Hobbsee> yes - the difference between my current profile, and the new one is quite odd, too
<SteveA> to do the next thing, I'll log into the server where beta.launchpad.net talks to the rest of the world
<SteveA> and check some things in the logs there
<Hobbsee> right
<SteveA> I can't find some logs I need, so I'm chatting to the admins to see where they've gone
* Hobbsee ate them.
<SteveA> aha
* Hobbsee was hungry...sorry...
<SteveA> I'll flavour the next ones with green tea
<Hobbsee> argh!
<SteveA> to protect them
* Hobbsee runs away
<Kmos> SteveA: and some traceroute to you.. how many hops ?
<SteveA> Kmos: mtr --report  beta.launchpad.net   tells me I have 14 hops
<SteveA> average time from me to there, 16.9
<SteveA> Hobbsee: ok, I now have the log information from our experiment just now
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> SteveA: have you concluded, as crimsun has, that it's stuffed?
<SteveA> I'm going to stare at this for 15-20 mins, then I'll know better :-)
<Hobbsee> right
<SteveA> thanks for helping out.  I think I have something to work with for now.  Maybe we can have another session later, once I've worked out what to look into next?  (later being not necessarily today, as it's probably late in australia, and...
<SteveA>   ... there's SHM to look into :-) )
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> NOOOOO!  not the evil SHM!!!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92219 in launchpad "http://bugs.launchpad.net/$bugnumber should redirect to the bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92219
<kiko-zzz> hi there
<kiko> handsome
<flint-dude> Hello handsome hehe
<Hobbsee> hi kiko 
<flint-dude> kiko thing are growing so fast can you keep up
<flint-dude> The new change's is awesome
<kiko> hi Hobbsee 
<jamesh> I wonder if you can get apache to log request times with subsecond accuracy?
<popey> you could use the apache to database doofer that inserts every log entry to a database table
<popey> which i think has better granularity
<jamesh> sounds like hard work :)
<popey> heh
<popey> its an apache mod iirc
<popey> not much to it
<popey> libapache-dbilogger-perl - Tracks what's being transferred in a DBI database
<BjornT> flacoste, salgado: ready for a review meeting in 5 minutes?
<salgado> BjornT, yep
<flacoste> BjornT: i'm sprinting, attention might drift away
<BjornT> cool
<kiko> BjornT, salgado: I was thinking of doing the 5 bottom-most reviews on PR today
<kiko> see what you think of that idea
<salgado> kiko, I'd prefer if you reviewed https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/salgado/launchpad/oops-fixes/full-diff, which is on jamesh's queue for a long time, and he still has mark's 3KLOC branch to review
<BjornT> ok, time for this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT> * Roll call * Next meeting * Queue status.
<kiko> salgado, that's friggin big
<BjornT> who's here?
<salgado> kiko, it's mostly moving tests around and changing them to user testbrowser
<salgado> BjornT, me
<flacoste> kind of here
<kiko> me
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<BjornT> next meeting will be in a week, Mar 21, 1400 UTC
<Kmos> BjornT: change topic =)
<BjornT> Kmos: which topic? :)
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> there are 20 open reviews, with 7 more than one week open. i don't think all the statuses have been updated, though.
<salgado> yeah, I forgot to update some. will do it now
<BjornT> salgado: do the branches in your queue have the correct status?
<BjornT> salgado: ok. try not to forget it, makes it harder to keep track of the queue.
<Kmos> BjornT: of this channel
<salgado> Kmos, this is a reviewers meeting, it doesn't go to the topic because it's not of interest for most people
<BjornT> ok. then the queue doesn't look too bad. it's mostly the au people that are slacking ;)
<BjornT> kiko: so, you are going to review the 5 of the branches from the general queue?
<kiko> BjornT, I could do that. they are small.
<salgado> thanks kiko 
* carlos -> lunch
<BjornT> kiko: that would be good. give the other reviewers a chance to catch up with the queue.
<BjornT> if you're going to take some branch from jamesh (like salgado suggested), you should probably coordinate with him first so that he hasn't started yet.
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> anything else?
<Kmos> kiko: received my mail ?
<kiko> Kmos, yeah, it should probably be filed as a bug as I am sure I will lose it
<Kmos> kiko: ok
<BjornT> ok, meeting ended. thanks for coming.
<kiko> you're welcome!
<Kmos> kiko: send mail to me again plz
<kiko> sure
<Kmos> thx
<Kmos> kiko: got it
<Kmos> :)
<kiko> rock on canada
<Prognatus> How about regarding "Wishlist" in bugs as "Features", move all data and the category accordingly?
<Prognatus> As for the Ubuntu bug database, it would mean 5452 wishes moved to Features, and a lot cleaner bug database!
<Prognatus> While Wishlist would still be a category, but now under Features (where it belong, IMO) instead of in bugs.
<Prognatus> Besides, searching for previous/similar cases would be much easier.
<Prognatus> And while I'm at this: Features need an advanced search option.
<Prognatus> And another thing: tags should be the default way of marking topics, not category.
<Prognatus> Any thougts anyone?
* LarstiQ doesn't really know where Prognatus is coming from
<Prognatus> What do you mean, Larstiq?
<LarstiQ> Prognatus: there seems to be context to what you suggest, and I'm missing that context
<Prognatus> LarstiQ, no other discussion if that's what you mean. Just my thoughts from using Launchpad.
<LarstiQ> your use of launchpad would be that context :)
<Prognatus> Ok. Then regard this as from a users point of view.
* LarstiQ is also a user, not a developer
<LarstiQ> of launchpad that is
<Prognatus> Anyway, input is welcome.
<LarstiQ> Prognatus: what do you mean with 'a catgeory'?
<LarstiQ> I presume you mean blueprints/specs with features. What is an advanced search option for that?
<Prognatus> Well cateory would be a file criteria to describe where the case belongs to. I think it's better to use multiple tags instead of having to decide of one or nothing.
* LarstiQ has totally no idea what Prognatus is talking about
<LarstiQ> I see nothing like a category anywhere on https://beta.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/4663 for example
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4663 in bzr "bzr log does not work on merged revisions" [Medium,In progress]  
<Prognatus> What I miss most about advanced search in features specifically, is the function itself. :) Generally what I miss is logic search AND/OR/NOT and better freetext searches.
<matsubara> Prognatus: could you try to use the terms presented in the UI? it would help us understand the specific points you're raising.
<Prognatus> No, the "category" definition doesn't exist (yet), but several of the other filing criteria works as such, besides filing in the right database of course.
<Prognatus> Sure. :)
<matsubara> Prognatus: btw, I think bug 50788 is what you're looking for. Is that right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50788 in malone "We don't need "Wishlist"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50788
<Prognatus> matsubara, maybe. I have to read that now. :)
* LarstiQ is torn between mpt and bradb's views
<Prognatus> Ok, I agree, but only if the Wishlist was saved, that is not deleted but moved another place. Features would fit as that place, I think.
<Prognatus> There is a difference between a wish(list) and a feature, but they're closely related.
<Prognatus> Having them in the same database would help searching.
<Prognatus> ...which bring us back to Advanced Search again.
<matsubara> Prognatus: I'd suggest you to file a bug in launchpad.net/blueprint/+filebug requesting the advanced search feature with specific examples of how that search would be helpful to you and how the current search didn't return the expected results.
<Prognatus> Ok, I'll spec out the details a bit more first.
<Prognatus> However, it feels backwards to me to file a bug requesting a feature... See what I mean? That's the whole point about what I've said all along. ;)
<oojah> I'm looking at https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/ and the "Ask a question" button is at a different height to the other buttons. Is this intentional?
<matsubara> Prognatus: yes, I understand that but if you don't record that somewhere, your suggestions are likely to fall through the cracks.
<Prognatus> Absolutely, you're right.
<kiko> oojah, I think that's actually reported
<LarstiQ> matsubara, Prognatus: fwiw, we use Wishlist differently from specs in bzr
<pochu> mrevell: around?
<LarstiQ> the flow is: discussion on the list first if something isn't hashed out, after that a spec if it of sufficient size, and a regular bug if not
<mrevell> pochu: In the middle of something at the moment, but talk to me anyway and I'll see if I can help
<pochu> mrevell: ok, it's about the ~ubuntu-es user, I haven't had an answer, can I do anything else?
<matsubara> LarstiQ: perhaps add your use case to bug 50788 would help with that discussion.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50788 in malone "We don't need "Wishlist"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50788
<mrevell> pochu: So, the problem is that you want to use that name for your team.
<mrevell> ?:
<pochu> mrevell: yes, as he seems to not use LP
<matsubara> oojah: it's bug 90789 and it's private because there's a screenshot attached to it.
<xdatap> mrevell: hi, i just read about user meeting. i'm a little late :)
<Ubugtu> Bug 90789 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90789 is private
<mrevell> kiko: The Spanish Ubuntu loco team want to use the name ubuntu-es. A Launchpad user is already using that name, but that person *appears* to be inactive. pochu has emailed the person twice but they haven't replied. Do we have a process for dealing with this sort of situation?
<mrevell> xdatap: No worries. There's another one next week :)
<xdatap> mrevell: ok. i want to remind you some improvement i suggested for rosetta: https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-filters-improvements
<xdatap> mrevell: and i would like to know if somethings like that in on the road for next release
<Prognatus> LarstiQ, how can you regard "Wishlist" as something sorting under "importance"?
<oojah> matsubara, kiko: Right, no problem.
<LarstiQ> Prognatus: it's an importance level
<Prognatus> Not for me.
<LarstiQ> Prognatus: as bradb said, the wishlist backburner
<Prognatus> bradb's statement isn't listed as I can see it.
<Prognatus> Must've been before I joined shis channel.
<Prognatus> this
<LarstiQ> Prognatus: it's in the bugreport
<Prognatus> Ok...
<Kmos> matsubara: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/92267 -> make this one private too!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92267 in launchpad "The left Menu need a fix on mouse over" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<Kmos> :)
<Prognatus> LarstiQ, I don't see the connection.
<Prognatus> (I've read bradb's statements in the bug report)
<LarstiQ> Prognatus: wishlist bugs don't rank high on the priority list for fixing things, they can be delayed indefinitly
<LarstiQ> of course, if a developer feels like it, they can give it a shot between giving other bugs attention
<matsubara> Kmos: thanks!
<LarstiQ> Prognatus: whereas a critical bug warrants immediate attention
<Kmos> at here https://translations.beta.launchpad.net/~gothicx/+translations
<Kmos> there is any way to go to the correct line of translations of the package ?
<Kmos> now, I need to click on "Next" of the package with 1800 lines of translation :(
<Prognatus> LarstiQ, I understand that. Just another reason to put them together with Features, IMO. But what has importance to do with Wishlist backburner?
<carlos> Kmos: unfortunately there is no search capabilities (yet) in launchpad
* LarstiQ blinks
<LarstiQ> Prognatus: I thought I just explained that wishlist is an importance level, imo.
<carlos> Kmos: but you could try using google, we allow indexing of launchpad 
<Prognatus> And I said not for (to) me.
<Prognatus> Then you referred to wishlist backburner.
<Prognatus> Then I said I don't see the connection.
<kiko> I do't think it's much of an importance myself
<kiko> I mean, conflating wishlistiness and importance is not ideal, since they orthogonally provide a useful measure
<Kmos> carlos: i must filebug with that?
<LarstiQ> Prognatus: which is exactly what I explained, but nevermind
<LarstiQ> kiko: I've been conditioned by years of dbts usage
<LarstiQ> a wishlist isn't a list of things you wish for, but the lowest priority ;)
<carlos> Kmos: no, we already have it bug #44
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Prognatus> LarstiQ, I don't understand the connection between the wishlist backburner and importance. Maybe you could explain.
<kiko> the word wishlist seems to suggest it's a feature
<Kmos> carlos: ok.. thx
<pochu> kiko: regarding mrevell question, can I do something else?
<Prognatus> LarstiQ, ...instead of issuing patronizing statements like "LarstiQ doesn't really know where Prognatus is coming from" and "LarstiQ has totally no idea what Prognatus is talking about", and referring to other people's statements outside this chat, without telling where.
<LarstiQ> kiko: right, not to me but I can see how that would be the case, hence me agreeing with bradb. Not sure if 4 severity levels are enough
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<LarstiQ> Prognatus: I'm sorry you saw that as patronizing
<Prognatus> LarstiQ, what you're really saying between the lines here is "WHo is that Prognatus guy coming here with these things?"
<kiko> pochu, I was trying to list the references to that person, but.. I have no staging access right now. matsubara can you run that script for us?
<kiko> list-person-references?
<LarstiQ> Prognatus: that is not what I intended, sorry.
<Prognatus> LarstiQ, well, sorry I jumped into your VIP club without invitation!
<matsubara> kiko: yes I can, but I need more context. where's it?
<kiko> in our tree, matsubara 
<kiko> it's a little script 
<kiko> you run it against staging and provide the person's nick
<kiko> that's all
<matsubara> okie
<kiko> il falco!
<pochu> ty :)
<bdmurray> Has there been a bug filed about sometimes getting "bin file" messages from lp?
<matsubara> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileq0GZJd.html
<matsubara> bdmurray: bug 89194
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89194 in launchpad "beta sending gzipped, zero byte replies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89194
<kiko> pochu, I can change that guy's name -- he's just a shipit user.
<kiko> pochu, what's the current team's name?
<pochu> kiko: thanks :)
<pochu> kiko: I made an admin's team, so I'll do a new one for the whole time
<pochu> kiko: ubuntu-es-users
<kiko> ok
<pochu> ty
<kiko> pochu, done.
<pochu> kiko: thanks :)
<bdmurray> matsubara: I am seeing it and I am not using beta.launchpad.net
<matsubara> bdmurray: can you reproduce it reliably?
<matsubara> bdmurray: actually, the bin file you're offered is equal to the one described in that bug?
<bdmurray> matsubara: I haven't actually checked the bin file contents I'll do that next time I see it.  It is seemingly random but happened to me 4 or 5 times this morning.
<bdmurray> bdmurray@flash:~/tmp$ file 89194
<bdmurray> 89194: gzip compressed data, from Unix
<matsubara> bdmurray: right. does it happens only on POSTs?
<bdmurray> matsubara: could you elaborate on the difference btwn POST and GET?
<matsubara> bdmurray: were you submitting a form or just browsing a page?
<bdmurray> matsubara: it happens with both.  the 89194 one I was just trying to go the bug you mentioned.
<bdmurray> via the url you posted
<matsubara> bdmurray: for a better technical explanation of the GETs and POSTs thing: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/www/cgi-faq/section-37.html
<bdmurray> matsubara: should I submit a new bug or comment on the exisiting one?  It is happening quite a lot today.
<matsubara> bdmurray: I added that info to the bug. could you add any more relevant information there as well? like the browser version you're using.
<matsubara> bdmurray: comment on that one please.
<matsubara> I'll update the bug summary as soon as I get back from lunch.
<matsubara> thanks bdmurray 
<bdmurray> matsubara-lunch: thank you
<Kmos> bug 44
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #33141 in soyuz "duplicate links on distribution release source package page" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44
<Kmos> Bug #44, first reported by Frederic Wenzel  on 2005-01-11
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<pochu> LoL, New Bug!!! xD
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> a bug from 2005
<Kmos> lol
<Kmos> danilos: work on that :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> Seveas: ^
<Seveas> ?
<pochu> Seveas: New Bug?
<Kmos> [17:06]  <Ubugtu> New bug: #44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  14:<https://launchpad.net/bugs/44>
<Kmos> i've only made a comment
<Kmos> :)
<Seveas> buglet in ubugtu
<Seveas> I know the bug, sort-of know the hackish fix but still working on a complete solution
<pochu> ah, k
<wolferine> <Seveas> i try to help you, you respond with personal atacks. You get banned. Simple <-- how did I personally attack you?
<Kmos> Sorry
<Kmos> Launchpad is offline at the moment for maintenance. It should be back, better than ever, soon. Thanks for your patience.
<Kmos> The Launchpad team
<kiko-fud> indeed
<kiko-fud> beta
<kiko> ** Launchpad's beta service is down. A beta update went haywire; hold on while we fix things up.  **
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> how about to change 503 error page ?
<Kmos> Copyright 2004-2005 Canonical Ltd. 
<Kmos> and re "Sorry"
<Kmos> and replace "Sorry" by "503 Service Unavailable"
<Kmos> :)
<seb128> kiko: you could stop the redirect when you do that ;)
<kiko> that would be too much work!
<Kmos> kiko: lol
<kiko> yeah I just had the same thought
<kiko> I don't think it's easy to fix that up seb128 
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I've clicked on the launchpad.net button for that
<pochu> up again?
<kiko> ** Back up. Sorry about that! **
<pochu> you're fast
<kiko> thank SteveA the production master
<ddaa> BjornT: it looks like there's something wrong with launchpad-bazaar bugmail
<ddaa> I think I am no longer receiving launchpad-bazaar bugmail through launchpad-bugs@.
<ddaa> BjornT: any clue what could be the problem?
<ddaa> mh... the mails appear to be in the archive alright...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #44238 in malone "Bugs with Unknown status are not included in the bug listings" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44238
<ddaa> nevermind, it was a bogus mail filter here
<statik> ah, much better. resized my root filesystem and now have 81% free instead of 5%. maybe nagios will stop sending me angry emails now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92331 in launchpad "[beta]  "Register project" link links to "Register Product" page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92331
<Fujitsu> I'm trying to register a LyX Bugzilla, but it wants contact details, and I'm not sure what to put.
<Gwaihir> translation-issue: where is located the desktop-effects package? not the documentation one
<beuno> hello, any launchpad devs around?   I have 2 quick questions
<pochu> one by one please xD
<beuno> yes, I just need one dev, not all of you together  :p
* beuno spots ddaa_ and senses his eagerness to help
<ddaa_> don't ask to ask
<Gwaihir> is everything working well with beta.launchpad?
<pochu> Gwaihir: why shouldn't it?
<Gwaihir> I keep getting 503 errors
<tokj> the beta is down
<pochu> Gwaihir: yep, they should be working on it
<beuno> Gwaihir: launchpad beta seems offline
<Gwaihir> ah... ok...
<beuno> ok, first thing, is there a way to report a bug as "private" from the start?   I want/need to add screenshots, but I'm not allowed to post screenshots of launchpad beta
<matsubara> beuno: yes, you can. use the complicated file bug form.
<beuno> great, thanks matsubara
<beuno> second question, is there anyway to obtain launchpad information on a specific bug in XML or similar format?
<beuno> like Ubugtu does
<beuno> I pinged you ddaa because this is related to the email I sent about the forums
<Fujitsu> Hahahah. We wish, beuno.
<matsubara> beuno: ubugtu parses the email it receives from launchpad. currently it's not possible to retrieve that information
<Fujitsu> beuno: There is /+text of a bug.
<beuno> 91421
<beuno> 9002
<matsubara> beuno: but there's the +text version of a bug with some information about the bug.
<beuno> how do I access that?  https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/90028/+text doesn't seem to work
<ddaa> beuno: I'm not really the best person to ask about malone features.
<beuno> see, Ubugtu grabs the information somehow  https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/90027/
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90027 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]   - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<matsubara> beuno: https://beta.launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text
<Fujitsu> beuno: From /rosetta/+bug/90027/+text, I believe.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Raphal Pinson (raphink)
<beuno> great, I can work with that
<beuno> best next thing to XML
<beuno> ddaa: as expected, I didn't get any responses to the forum integration  :(
<ddaa> everybody here is up their neck
<ddaa> and really, the main thing that came out of that email is "wow, that's an entusiastic user!"
<beuno> oh, I see
<ddaa> remember you're talking to about 10% of the brain of the people who read the list
<beuno> I'll try and see if I have better luck with the forum staff then
<ddaa> beuno: you should keep trying to get your point across with the launchpad folks.
<ddaa> At least get them understand that you are actually proposing something specific, and get an answer about it. And keep it short!
<beuno> well, I'm not sure I want to annoy the hell out of anyone...
<ddaa> We love being annoyed by users which make concrete proposals.
<ddaa> That show that people actually care about what we do.
<Lord_Maynoth> hello
<ddaa> s/which/who/
<beuno> I've look into vbulletin quite a bit, and if I can parse the text version of the bug you've just pointed out, I might be able to integrate launchpad bugs into de forums without any work from launchpad staff
<Lord_Maynoth> I had a suggest and was told to talk to the people here
<Lord_Maynoth> I was wondering what you guys thought of this idea
<Lord_Maynoth> How about a simple Dell Idea Storm Style reccomendation system
<Lord_Maynoth> for ubuntu users
<Lord_Maynoth> perhaps you could call it ubuntu idea storm
<Lord_Maynoth> ideastorm.ubuntu.com
<Lord_Maynoth> or whatnot
<pochu> Lord_Maynoth: I think you are in the wrong channel ;)
<Lord_Maynoth> In this way users could add and prioritize annoyances and things which could be done better
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<Lord_Maynoth> what channel should I be in?
<pochu> some #ubuntu-channel ;)
<beuno> maybe #ubuntu-marketing
<pochu> maybe #ubuntu-marketing
<pochu> beuno: hehe
<Lord_Maynoth> :c
<beuno> try IRC, if not, try the mailing list  :D
<Lord_Maynoth> ya
<beuno> Lord_Maynoth: the mailing list is probably best
<beuno> ddaa: I'll just throw on another email with specifics on my idea about implementing it
<beuno> if only I could get a hold on one launchpad dev, and one forum dev at the same time for 10 minutes...
<flacoste> beuno: if that's of some confort to you, I've flagged your email as TODO as I intend to reply to it, just not got the time yet
<beuno> flacoste: it is  :D
<flacoste> some of the things you suggest are directly relevant to the Answer Tracker (the part I work on)
<flacoste> but if it gets in the Answer Tracker, i'll make sure it is easy to use in other part of Launchpad
<beuno> I'm starting to bug the forum staff to look into specifics on there side meanwhile
* flacoste goes back to sprinting
<beuno> flacoste: that gives me some hope!   thanks you very much
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92374 in malone "samba too hard to configure to be used on windows XP network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92374
<cj> lifeless: pingy?
<cj> lifeless: could you add a mono-project project, por favor?
<glyphobet> Hi. I keep recieving emails from bugs that I did not report.  I believe that this is because a bug that I did report.  How can I stop this?
<glyphobet> needless to say, I can't even find the bug that I *did* report
<glyphobet> hello?
<kiko> yawn
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<pochu> hey mpt
#launchpad 2007-03-15
<mpt> Prognatus, looking at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu there are quite a few "blueprints" proposed that really should be bug reports
<mpt> so merely moving all Wishlist bug reports to Blueprints wouldn't entirely fix the problem
<mpt> e.g. <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/synaptic-show-download-error-details>, <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/user-belong-to-games>, <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/windows-focus>
<Prognatus> mpt: Ok
<mpt> spiv, bug 6283, nag, nag
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6283 in launchpad "Disabling the account thru Wiki causes more harm than good. That option should be nuked." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6283 - Assigned to Andrew Bennetts (spiv)
<PCGenie> Hi there... 
<PCGenie> Who do i contact if i would like to translate ubuntu into my own language?
<pochu> PCGenie: which language?
<PCGenie> Faroese
<PCGenie> Could be interesting ;)
<pochu> PCGenie: isn't there a team for that language yet?
<PCGenie> I actually don't really know
<PCGenie> I have been using Ubuntu linux on my new desktop for a couple of months and i am really interested in contributing
<mpt> PCGenie, one moment
<mpt> PCGenie, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/fo
<mpt> if you want to get started right away
<PCGenie> Yup ;) ... i will try to get other people with me to... 
<mpt> I can't tell whether there's an official translation team for Faroese
<mpt> carlos or danilos will be able to help you with that.
* mpt is annoyed that he can't tell
<sabdfl> how do i see the queue for a distrorelease?
<PCGenie> Faroe Islands aren't so big.. Microsoft is dominating here ;( - I think Ubuntu is much more social and it fits to me.
* PCGenie will investigate how to connect to the internet with a modem with Ubuntu
<PCGenie> There are at least two Faroese translators 
<pochu> PCGenie: you're not alone :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92404 in malone "Every bug comment has its own entry in Google" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92404
<jml> ddaa: hello
<lifeless> sabdfl: what do you mean queue for distrorelease? do you mean pending builds ?
<ddaa> jml: hey
<poolie> hello ddaa, sabdfl
<sabdfl> lifeless: no, i meant new uploads
<bluefoxicy> Questions
<bluefoxicy> 1)  Are bounties coming back
<bluefoxicy> 2)  Are you going to have fund-bounties, i.e. I can contribute $50 and he can contribute $100 and someone in Europe can throw in 30euro and Paypal can convert it all to <target currency>
<bluefoxicy> 3)  Multiple-person bounties and per-unit-work bounties, like if there's a major spec everyone who contributes N unit of work (decided on by a committee of independent developers of said project) gets a divy of the bounty, first-come first-serve
<ddaa> well, since nobody is replying...
<ddaa> bluefoxicy: I do not believe that any firm decision has been taken regarding bounties
<ddaa> they are a complicated problem, technically, socially, and legally
<bluefoxicy> ddaa:  nods.  Was gonna throw some stuff at them earlier to see if I could get some cash; now I'm thinking the other way.
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<bluefoxicy> hehe, we could have a philosophical discussion on that I'm sure
<ddaa> I'd like that, but I do not really know what I'm talking about, and I'm quite busy.
<bluefoxicy> (although, strictly speaking, in the US you can make it someone's responsibility to file the money on their taxes; I get paid by LWN once in a while, no W2s)
<bluefoxicy> nods, I wasn't serious :P
<bluefoxicy> (although I do know someone who pays for college selling exploits.. I calculated at one time that the library he's got stocked up was worth about 3.8 million dollars o_o)
<bluefoxicy> anyway, out.
<ddaa> selling sploits a good business I guess
<ddaa> the kiddies might get caught using them, but they'd rather take credit instead of admitting they just paid for them...
<jml> ddaa: I guess it depends on the price of being caught.
<ddaa> the thing is I really believe that the kind of people to buy this stuff would not admit to it
<ddaa> and also, I'm not even sure selling sploits is illegal... though with the current crazy US laws, I would not be so sure...
<ddaa> after all, it's very much educational material
<ddaa> they might call it "a device to break into a locked property" and apply organized crime laws, or something insane like this
* ddaa thinks his test suite deadlocked...
<piedoggie> what are the advantages and disadvantages of using launch pad to host a project's bzr repository
* piedoggie think he asks too many scary questions
<ddaa> advantage: free, unlimited space, backups, better launchpad integration
<piedoggie> I just filed a bug on feisty and it was really easy
<ddaa> makes it easy to give write access to other people
<piedoggie> very impressive
<ddaa> disadvantage: creating new branches is still slow (need to upload all the branch contents)
<ddaa> also, if launchpad goes down for some reason, it will take some work for people to upload their branches again to another place
<ddaa> that's all
<piedoggie> in other words, the only reason to stick with your own hosting is if you are a control freak.
<ddaa> pretty much
<ddaa> unless your project is big and you find the upload time for new branches too painful
<piedoggie> I must admit I am a control freak and that I run my own mail server and mailing lists and web hosting just because I've been burned too many times by others.
<ddaa> (but then we'll fix that, too)
<piedoggie> But I've also been burned by source Forge and savanna
<piedoggie> so I'm a little bit cautious trusting another "free" site
<ddaa> the difference is that with bzr, you normally have a copy of your branches locally
<piedoggie>  exactly
<ddaa> unless you go out of your way, so you're not being locked down
<piedoggie> I have my official branch out on launchpad, my private working branch that I control backups of on one server here, and then as many copies I need on internal machines
<piedoggie> makes synchronization a bit of a pain but I can cope
<ddaa> the big disadvantage of setting up a mirror branch instead of a hosted branch
<ddaa> is that launchpad needs to poll the remote branch
<ddaa> and there's no easy way yet to ask it to poll NOW.
<piedoggie> actually there is
<ddaa> hu...
<ddaa> tell me...
<piedoggie> you treat launchpad as your primary source so you pull and push from the primary image
<thumper> ddaa: what are you doing up?
<piedoggie> your authoritative local copy is a branch of the launchpad image
<ddaa> right, in this case it's a hosted branch as far as launchpad is concerned
<ddaa> matter of perspective
<ddaa> thumper: fucked up my biorythms again
<piedoggie> you use the local copy as the primary source for everyone else in your workgroup
<ddaa> got work to do
<piedoggie> thanks ddaa
<thumper> piedoggie, don't do that
<piedoggie> why not?
<thumper> well, it's ok if all the other users are local to you
<thumper> but what if they're not?
<thumper> if you want the authoritive copy elsewhere, use a mirrored branch
<piedoggie> But then don't we have a polling issue?
<ddaa> thumper: I do not see the problem with doing it as he says
<thumper> ddaa: as I said, if everyone is local, then its fine
<piedoggie> Sorry, didn't mean to be controversial
<thumper> piedoggie, don't worry, me and ddaa often have controversial chats
* ddaa probably does not understand really well what piedoggie setup is
<ddaa> he's a fucking kiwi-lime and I'm fucking froggy
<thumper> ddaa: lack of sleep is inteferring with your language
<ddaa> not lacking sleep, woke up at 2pm
<piedoggie> I was proposing two levels of star networks style feeds
<ajmitch> it's entertaining, though
<ddaa> one hour earlier than yesterday
<piedoggie> ddaa, you sound like Miss Piggy (for a rude analogy)
<thumper> here's an idea ddaa, set the alarm for 10am and go to bed now
<thumper> that'll sort you out
<thumper> otherwise you might miss the lp meeting
<piedoggie> *and* sit in a really bright sunlight first thing in the morning
<piedoggie> treat your sleep pattern as jet lag
<ajmitch> trying to find bright sunlight here could be a slight problem
<ddaa> I spend too much time on IRC
<piedoggie> working in the bunker again?
<thumper> ddaa: *no*...
<ddaa> people get the idea that I have the time to sit in bright sunlight...
<piedoggie> A window will do
<thumper> ddaa: and the normal term is kiwifruit not a kiwi-lime
<piedoggie> as will very bright full spectrum light bulbs
<ddaa> pah, you spent 8 years in London
<ddaa> you've some some lime now
<thumper> or if you listen to the marketing, zespri
<thumper> ddaa: so what's a whole lime?
<ddaa> someone who's born in UK?
<thumper> really?
<thumper> odd, we just called them poms
<ddaa> thumper: call SteveA "limey", he'll answer you
<piedoggie> the only Kiwi I now is someone who lived around the world and goes by the name of warthog
<thumper> not *gasp* "the warthog"
<piedoggie> not sure.  He used to do web design
<thumper> no really, I have no idea who you're talking about
<piedoggie> that's okay.  So it won't mean anything when I tell you he has two children and to commemorate the birth of his second child, I wrote a story about her
<ddaa> piedoggie: "warthog" is folk slang for "Canonical employee"...
<ddaa> that's an origins tale...
<piedoggie> have you ever looked up the definition of canonical?  I would say as an adjective, two of them fit
<ddaa> 2 : conforming to a general rule or acceptable procedure
<ddaa> 4 : reduced to the canonical form <a canonical matrix> 
<ddaa> Right?
<piedoggie> yes.
<ddaa> Did not realize about the first one before.
<ddaa> I thought it was only about the second one, and the various ways it's overused in techno jargon
<piedoggie> Although, I like to think This one works as well: conforming to orthodox or recognized rules; "the drinking of
<piedoggie>         cocktails was as canonical a rite as the mixing"- Sinclair
<piedoggie>         Lewis [syn: canonic, sanctioned] 
<piedoggie> and as much as we love to ping on marketing folks are having buzzwords that are overused into zero content, we are no better
<jml> ddaa: which dictionary are you looking at?
<piedoggie> http://dict.die.net/canonical/
<piedoggie> now here's the problem I would love to see someone solve but I haven't quite figured out how to do it either.
<ddaa> jml: http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/canonical
<piedoggie> I lose keys.  It doesn't matter how many times it back them up, I forget passphrases, lose copies, find old ones when I'v switch to the new one.  It just is not fun
<piedoggie> when you want keys to work in a matrix of machines, the problem gets worse
<piedoggie> I would love to have some sort of authentication system that could query a two factor ID system on my laptop (token plus passphrase, a single passphrase) and decide whether to permit me entrance to a system
<ddaa> piedoggie: I think you are being wildly offtopic
<piedoggie> because without something like this, I am destined to re-create and redistribute keys on a quarterly basis.  I can no longer have a PGP key because all of my e-mail addresses are registered on the key servers
<piedoggie>  maybe I am but here's why it's appropriate
<piedoggie> keys are used to access launch pad
<piedoggie> accessing launchpad for multiple machines means you have to have the same private key distributed over multiple machines
<ddaa> hu?
<piedoggie>  let's say you have five machines
<ddaa> you mean for bugmail that needs gpg-signed emails?
<piedoggie> all accessing launchpad for our repository
<ddaa> I'm not even sure it requires that...
<piedoggie> that's what the instructions told me
<ddaa> for branches you only need ssh keys
<piedoggie>  right
<piedoggie>  but for every machine you wish to access launch pad from, you have to have the same private key or replicate the registration process for every machine
<ddaa> the solution some people use is to carry their key on a usb dongle
<ddaa> and never copy it on the hard drive
<piedoggie> that works in some circumstances
<piedoggie> I should warn you I've lost dongles and their content (not necessarily at the same time)
<piedoggie> yes, I'm a walking disaster zone.  I have broken more products than I care to think about.  :-)
<piedoggie> I have made product managers cry
<piedoggie> the USB drive works fine if I'm connecting via my laptop.  Let's say I'm using to other machines either of which I can gain physical access to
<piedoggie> I don't expect a solution.  It's just one of the classic logistics problems when using cryptographic keys for authentication
<ddaa> you can probably use a signing agent in those cases
<ddaa> never done it, but it probably exists
<ddaa> just forward the signing to your local system
<ddaa> tests passed, back to coding
<piedoggie> across address translation firewalls?  ssh-agent works really well but not across security perimeters 
<piedoggie> I'll take this question to the openssh folks and see what they have to say.  It's an interesting problem
<piedoggie> thank you again for your help
<piedoggie> with the decision on launch pad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86248 in loggerhead "Loggerhead cannot view any commit that had a binary file in it (dup-of: 91686)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86248
* jml -> lunchpad
<lifeless> piedoggie: ssh -A
<piedoggie> yes.  I know about agent
<lifeless> thats agent forwarding, not just agent
<lifeless> it solves 'Let's say I'm using to other machines either of which I can gain physical access to'
<piedoggie> if you need to access your machine a, b, and c is
<piedoggie> sorry, speech recognition errors
<piedoggie> I knew about agent forwarding.  I use it all the time
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<piedoggie> it's but if you that three machines all independent from one another, how do you manage keys?
<lifeless> jamesh: can you please please please please rollout the pending reviews patch today ?
<piedoggie> uptake is up with the openssh folks and report back
<lifeless> piedoggie: I dont see independence mattering, but I may just not understand
<piedoggie> that's okay.  I'll try to generate a better description of the problem for when I report back
<lifeless> jamesh: also, how is marks branch coming along?
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm pinging you about that as we agreed on Monday
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  new pending-reviews code rolled out.  I haven't finished Mark's branch yet.
<lifeless> jamesh: Thanks!. How far through do you think you are ?
<lifeless> back in an hour
<jamesh> lifeless: about a third of the way
<lifeless> spiv: dont forget - two reviews to do today!
<lifeless> jamesh: ok, keep at it!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92435 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse search returns "500 Internal error"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92435
<LaserJock> kiko: you around?
<lifeless> LaserJock: wrong time for kiko, late in his evening
<LaserJock> lifeless: yeah, I'm roughly the same TZ, but usually he's kiko-zzz or something when he's asleep
<lifeless> k
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92443 in launchpad "Clicking "Choose..." doesn't do anything in Safari" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92443
<indraveni> kiko, hi
<stub> thumper: Is the only reason Branch.visibility exists for performance? If so, you are prematurely optimizing
<stub> And I'd rather not have it denormalized unless we can demonstrate it is actually a problem
<carlos> morning
<thumper> stub: it makes the queries much more simple, and makes branch access checks not look at either the product or project
<thumper> I'd say code simplicity is a good reason
<thumper> simplicity and clarity
<stub> Not for breaking db normalization, and I don't think it will make the code or queries simpler (the one I'm looking at now for you is more complex because of it!)
<mdke> carlos: hiya! kubuntu-docs is still on the old templates. Is that likely to be fixed soon? There is lots to translate so we want the translators to get going asap
<carlos> yeah, I will try to have it done today, I was waiting for the import queue to be cleared a bit more
<mdke> I hope that the latest feisty package has all the templates, if not we may have to upload them manually
<carlos> ok, I will ping you once I do that so you can check it, but I guess is just a matter of having the list of templates you already gave me, right?
<mdke> carlos: hope so! And for ubuntu-docs there are still a few templates missing
<carlos> mdke: right
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92456 in malone "Apport should be able to add tags to new bug reports" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92456
<mdke> carlos: I need another favour - can you remove the template "switching" in ubuntu-docs, it's my mistake
<carlos> mdke: sure
<carlos> mdke: done
<mdke> carlos: thanks a lot
<carlos> mdke: btw, how's that you didn't upload .po files?
<carlos> mdke: are all those templates completely new?
<mdke> carlos: yeah. Some of them have old strings from the old "desktopguide" template
<carlos> I see
<mdke> we kinda split things up into lots of templates
<carlos> I know that, but I was expecting more translation reusing
<carlos> that's all
<mdke> carlos: I don't know how.
<carlos> mdke: If it's just a split
<carlos> taking old desktopguide's .po files and doing msgmerge with hte new set of .pot files would give you .po files reusing everything that is already translated so translators doesn't need to do that manually based on suggestions in Rosetta
<mdke> I guess it's possible to do a script which could do that
<carlos> yep
<mdke> can you tell me what the exact msgmerge command would be?
<mdke> gtg to work, will try and grab you later
<carlos> mdke: sorry, my dsl went down
<carlos> >carlos< msgmerge old_pofile.po newtemplate.pot -o new_template_pofile.po
<carlos>  old_pofile.po are the Edgy desktopguide's .po file
<carlos>  newtemplate.pot is one of the new templates for Feisty
<carlos>  and new_template_pofile.po will be the output with the list of messages that are reused from Edgy
<carlos>  mdke: you don't need a new ubuntu-docs upload, give me a tarball with hte same layout you use inside ubuntu-docs and I will import it manually
<carlos>  same for kubuntu-docs
<pochu> mrevell: https://beta.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-es :-)
<pochu> mrevell: thanks!
<mrevell> pochu: Hey! Did kiko help you out?
<pochu> mrevell: yep, and matsubara :)
<mrevell> pochu: Excellent, my thanks to both of them. 
<mrevell> pochu: Glad it's all sorted.
<pochu> yep :)
<statik> moin
<bac> morning statik 
<statik> hi bac!
<LaserJock> doh!
<LaserJock> stupid US time zone change
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: What has it done now?
<LaserJock> I got up at 4am local time for the Launchpad meeting
<LaserJock> but I think I'm an hour early
<Fujitsu> You are.
<Fujitsu> A little unfortunate.
<LaserJock> and I went to bed at 12am :/
<LaserJock> oh well
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92484 in launchpad-bazaar "Support for Branch Format 6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92484
<SteveA> hi LaserJock
<SteveA> Launchpad meeting is in about 30 mins
<LaserJock> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> we'll probably have the next meeting a couple of hours later
<LaserJock> yeah, PST -> PDT killed me
<LaserJock> that'd be awesome for me
<SteveA> as we have a lot more of the launchpad team in westerly timezones now
<bac> in rocketfuel the top-level makefile specifies PYTHON_VERSION=2.4.  feisty only installs 2.5.  building LP fails due since it can't find the 2.4 header files.  
<bac> is the correct solution to change the makefile to point to 2.5 or to install 2.4?
<Fujitsu> bac: I'd like to see you try to run Zope on 2.5.
<Fujitsu> (you'll need 2.4)
<bac> ok
<bac> haven't gotten to the running part, just trying to build still.  thanks for the heads-up!  
<bac> 2.4 it is
<jamesh> bac: sounds like the launchpad-dependencies package needs updating
<bac> ah, i've got python2.4 but not python2.4-dev
<bac> jamesh: yep, launchpad-dependencies only depends on python-dev.  needs to be changed to python2.4-dev
<jamesh> bac: I'm filing a bug now, and will assign it to Etienne
<bac> thanks!
<Fujitsu> That's not still our problem, is it? (ie. it's out of Ubuntu repos?)
<jamesh> Fujitsu: we have a separate apt repo that has some packages that depend on all the required stuff
<jamesh> Fujitsu: so it is a Canonical problem rather than an Ubuntu problem
<Fujitsu> I know it used to be in multiverse.
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> didn't really make sense there
<jamesh> both from the perspective of the intended audience, and the process for rolling out updates
<bac> jamesh: where does one file a bug against launchpad-dependencies?
<jamesh> bac: against launchpad-development-infrastructure
<bac> thanks
<jamesh> bac: assign them to Etienne
<bac> ok
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matsubara] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 14 March 2007, 0900UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 15 Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<stub> Launchpad meeting 10 mins
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92487 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "updates required for launchpad-dependencies package" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92487
<kiko> oi
<kiko> me
<kiko> up to date
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92490 in malone "Commment should be comment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92490
<kiko> didn't start work on +translate this week yet
<barry-away> morning
<jamesh> kiko: slow down
<kiko> DONE: landed popup, fixing bug 42480, cleaning up trees, code reviews
<kiko> etc
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42480 in malone "Report a bug about product that doesn't use Malone should include link to product's official bug tracker" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42480 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<danilos> kiko: haha
<statik> kiko: I need some of whatever you are drinking
* Hobbsee waves
<kiko> here, have some
<kiko> hey Hobbsee 
<carlos> hmm
<stub> Launchpad meeting!
<jamesh> it probably contains some additive that is only found in the Amazon
<carlos> btw, weren't we supposed to change the meeting time?
<stub> Who is here? SteveA said he was probably going to be late
<spiv> me
<carlos> me
<mpt> me
<BjornT> me
<bac> me
<danilos> me
<kiko> ME
<cprov> me
<salgado> me
<matsubara> me
<sinzui> me
* barry-away woke in a panic at 5am about utc + dst = ??? :)
<jamesh> me
<kiko> barry-away, utc+dst = utc
<barry-away> carlos: SteveA said no change for this week
<carlos> oh, I didn't see that part
<statik> me
<jamesh> have we updated Launchpad's timezone database for the US changes?
<mrevell> me
<flacoste> me
<kiko> jamesh, no!
<barr1> kiko: i meant utc + dst =? wtf time am i supposed to wake up for this thing :)
<stub> jamesh: US dst changes have been in there for over a year I believe
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> I' here now
<sinzui> barr1: sleep gives yo cancer
<poolie> me
<stub> me
<barr1> sinzui: sleep is a corportists plot
<poolie> /nick very special guest
<jamesh> barr1: daylight saving snuck up on us over here, and started 12 days after being finalised: first time in 15 years
<kiko> hey poolie!
<kiko> nice bzr packet
<Fujitsu> jamesh: I love the WA government.
<poolie> thanks kiko
<stub> = Agenda ==   * Roll call  * Agenda  * Next meeting  * Activity reports  * Actions from last meeting  * Oops report (Matsubara)  * Bug report (mpt)  * Bug tags  * Production and staging (Stuart)  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports  * Sysadmin requests ----  * Upgrade bzr and run bzr upgrade on working trees. (SteveA)  * Next meeting at 14:00 UTC (SteveA)  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)  * (other it
<kiko> mrevell, are you going to mention the war against font sizes? :)
<stub> I have no idea if we are missing people - too many new people (!)
<kiko> where's bigjools 
<mrevell> kiko: I was planning to raise it, yes :)
<kiko> or tom?
<bigjools> here :)
<kiko> is thumper around?
<stub> We are missing ddaa - anyone from the bzr/lp group?
<cprov> bigjools: yay, say ME ;)
<kiko> stub, well, poolie's here
<lifeless> I have an item for other stuff, but I'll be asleep by the time you get to it. The item is, 'admin requests should go to the answer tracker'. I'm seeing a lot of 'please delete my account' requests, and the users are saying the FAQ tells them to contact an admin. Now we have answers, this is wrong.
<kiko> jml?
<jamesh> thumper CC'd me on his 3 sentances
<jamesh> if ddaa doesn't make it
<kiko> lifeless, afaik I get a lot of tracker items for me
<kiko> to clean up stuff
<stub> Next meeting: Still underdiscussion by SteveA I believe, so stay tuned.
<poolie> stub: i'll act in the role of bzr/lp contact
<lifeless> kiko: I've had 4 emails in the last 3 work days
<SteveA> stub: there is an agenda item about the next meeting
<kiko> youre popular
<lifeless> kiko: or is that 3 in 5, something like that.
<lifeless> kiko: in deed.
<stub> Activity reports: Who is cool, who isn't?
<SteveA> 1400 UTC next thursday
<kiko> me cool
<stub> me cool
<mrevell> stub: I'm slack and will catch up after meeting.
<spiv> me cool
<cprov> me cool
<matsubara> me cool
<statik> I'm behind, will catch up after the meeting
<jamesh> I'm behind
<bac> cool
<lifeless> kiko: anyhow, I think the FAQ needs updating, because emailing lp admins direct is *not* the right ting to tell people to do.
<BjornT> up to date
<lifeless> ciao, gnight.
<flacoste> cool
<barr1> cool
<bigjools> cool
<sinzui> cool
<SteveA> crap
<danilos> cool
<danilos> (though batched cool ;))
<kiko> lifeless, I don't particularly have a problem with it -- it's stuff i need to do anyway
<stub> carlos, SteveA, kiko?
<kiko> what stub?
<carlos> I'm behind
<stub> activity
<mpt> up to date
* carlos was distracted, sorry
<SteveA> 12:07 < kiko> me cool
<SteveA> 12:08 < SteveA> crap
<lifeless> kiko: I dont have a problem with tracker items. I have a problem with people emailing me directly.
<stub> Hmm... this agenda is old. I was fine last week I think.
<lifeless> kiko: because it puts burden on one member, not on the team.
<stub> SteveA and jamesh repeat offenders
* stub gives a spanking
<mpt> stub, I forgot to update that section, sorry
<kiko> lifeless, I'm the only one that does anything about them anyway!
<lifeless> kiko: because when I'm busy or travelling they will get a low quality of service.
<salgado> cool
* mpt knew he'd forgotten *something*
<lifeless> kiko: you dont do anything for the ones that *email me*.
<lifeless> kiko: which is exactly my point.
<kiko> lifeless, those simply don't get done at all :-)
<stub>  * Actions from last meeting
<kiko> I'm trolling, silly
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92492 in launchpad "Resources should probably be served with no last-modified date and a content based etag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92492
<stub>  * '''SteveA''' to talk with '''mpt''' and '''stub''' about changing the time of the Launchpad meeting
<stub> I think that is either done or still underway
<kiko> lol
<kiko> are there any other possibilities? :)
<SteveA> stub: done.
<stub>  * '''jamesh''' and '''BjornT''' to agree on a proper fix to the problem of unregistered subscribers to imported bug reports
<jamesh> gar.  I didn't send out the email.  But we did agree
<stub> ACTION ITEM: Email to be sent describing agreed fix to the problem of unregistered subscribers to imported bug reports
<stub>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 86171 and 92164
<Ubugtu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<matsubara> Both private bugs.
<matsubara> SteveA: bug 92164 is assigned to you. Bjorn reported it, but couldn't reproduce locally anymore, today we had a oops with a similar traceback as Bjorn's one. Could you take a look?..
<Ubugtu> Bug 92164 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/92164 is private
<matsubara> spiv: good progress in bug 86171?
<SteveA> matsubara: yes, I'm working on it
<spiv> matsubara: well, I figured out the bug that was stopping me from writing a test case.
<matsubara> cool, thanks SteveA 
<spiv> Or rather, the weird behaviour, not exactly a bug.
* kiko congratulates SteveA for the good work the past 6 days
<kiko> why is my nick blue!?
<lifeless> kiko: so, I'm really gone now. ciao
<kiko> lifeless, can't take a troll eh? night!
<matsubara> spiv: right, so a fix for it is underway?
<spiv> Yes, it's underway.
<matsubara> cool, thanks spiv.
<matsubara> I'm done stub
<kiko> I want to point out that matsubara is studying to be a ninja
<stub>  * Bug report (mpt)
<kiko> so if you don't fix his bugs it is likely he can kill you
<kiko> be forewarned
<mpt> There are 2195 known bugs in Launchpad without released fixes. The first seven of them by importance are:
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<mpt> kiko, now that we're no longer swamped by other timeouts, did you measure the effect of danilos' change that you mentioned last week?
<kiko> <kiko> didn't start work on +translate this week yet
<kiko> we did see improvements, yes
<kiko> we're down to about 100 timeouts a day
<mpt> That's an improvement? ouch
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko> and I think it's now at the point where we can do a small improvement to fix things
<mpt> danilos, any progress on this since you've taken it over from carlos?
<kiko> it used to be around 500 a day
<danilos> mpt: not really, carlos has been busy with feisty opening, which means his firefox work was delayed
<mpt> kiko, ok, that is an improvement, thanks for the update
<mpt> danilos, so you're waiting for carlos to finish the Firefox work?
<mpt>  * Bug #84326 (/+search, /products, /people, etc obscure search field and should have tabs), Critical, In Progress, mpt
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84326 in launchpad "/+search, /products, /people, etc obscure search field and should have tabs" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84326 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<carlos> yep
<mpt> I'm working on this, a bit delayed by Feisty etc, but I'll get it done over the next couple of days.
<carlos> mpt: he's blocked on me right now
<mpt> ok
<mpt>  * Bug #85519 (Appserver leaving 'IDLE in transaction' connection open on launch), Critical, Confirmed, stub
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85519 in launchpad "Appserver leaving 'IDLE in transaction' connection open on launch" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85519 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<mpt> stub, anything to report?
<mpt>  * Bug #86171 (private), which matsubara already mentioned
<Ubugtu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<stub> As you can see, the status has changed and the priorty lowered
<SteveA> I have a question
<mpt> ... in the past 15 minutes :-) I love it when that happens
<mpt>  * Bug #90384 (private), Critical, Confirmed, jamesh
<Ubugtu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<SteveA> if a bugfix lands on beta, is that "fix released"?
<kiko> mpt, well, you could omit the status and just wait for Ubugtu 
<mpt> jamesh, any progress on that this week?
<kiko> SteveA, no, it's fix committed.
<SteveA> I think we should define "lands on beta" as fix released
<stub> mpt: More like the last 15 seconds :)
<mpt> SteveA, only if the bug only ever occurred in beta.
<jamesh> mpt: nope.  I'll look at it in the coming week
<mpt> Otherwise people experiencing the bug on production won't find it when they search.
<SteveA> as anyone using the bug tracker to look into a launchpad bug is probably using beta anyway
<jamesh> mpt: that's what product series targetting should give us
* SteveA makes unsubstantiated assertions
* kiko chuckles at SteveA 
<mpt> SteveA, from the past week I think that the branch-specific bugs are about 50% production-only, 50% beta-only
<mpt> and finally
<mpt> Bug #44 (Translations should be searchable), High, Confirmed, danilos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Kmos> :)
<danilos> need to clear up with stub if I can start working on that
<mpt> danilos, are you able to start on that while waiting for carlos to do the Firefox stuff? :-)
<Kmos> that is an important bug
<stub> We can start looking at that now
<carlos> yeah, with new postgres it should be unblocked
<danilos> mpt: I sure am, if postgres 8.2 upgrade went smoothly
<kiko> carlos, danilos: have you ever managed to use google to search translations?
<danilos> mpt: so, based on above comments, yes :)
<stub> But I think it needs someone (me probably) to do experiments with the new tsearch first, and if me not i the next few weeks.
<mpt> SteveA, but that's just my impression from being subscribed to launchpad-bugs
<danilos> kiko: just for *some* things (i.e. it didn't index everything)
<carlos> kiko: I did a couple of tries, and it's not too user friendly, but, it works
<mpt> kiko, we now have a bug reported about Google searching of translations disclosing people's e-mail addresses. Unintended consequences...
<kiko> carlos, can you find me an example?
<Kmos> kiko: google are slowly to update translations
<mpt> danilos, that's excellent news
<stub> mpt: Done?
<mpt> That's all SteveA, thanks
<Kmos> if i need to change yesterday translation
<mpt> or stub, even
<carlos> kiko: the main problem is the mix of pofile +translations and person +translations
<stub>  * Bug tags
<kiko> mpt, even when people have chosen not to disclose them? that's a bug.
<stub> carlos, kiko: Other channel or later please
<SteveA> motu
<danilos> mpt: as for email disclosing, I think that's what KDE and GNOME (well, I am certain about them :) status pages do as well
<kiko> carlos, ship me a URL
<kiko> SteveA, +1
<SteveA> the motu tag has been proposed
<SteveA> meaning "Particularly affecting MOTU work "
<kiko> I am +1 on it, if only because it will help LaserJock coordinate with us
<SteveA> examples:
<SteveA> https://beta.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/79671
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79671 in malone "Allow +filebug?field.tags=... URLs for pre-setting tags" [High,Fix committed]   - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<kiko> yeah
<SteveA> https://beta.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/3797
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3797 in malone "Bug mails should explain why the person is getting emailed." [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<LaserJock> \o/
<SteveA> I'm +1
<stub> Any neighs?
<BjornT> i think i motu tag would be good.
* Fujitsu follows LaserJock.
<cprov> +1
<danilos> who will be using those tags except the MOTU team?
<SteveA> I think the tag name is sufficently concise and descriptive
<bigjools> neighs?  we have horses here?
<SteveA> danilos: launchpad management
<SteveA> danilos: in setting priorities etc.
<kiko> errr
<kiko> why is google indexing edge?
<kiko> stub, SteveA: should edge be indexed?
<stub> kiko: That would be a missing robots.txt and a bug
<kiko> aieeee
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92497 in launchpad "Need a test to ensure Launchpad actually starts up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92497
<SteveA> googlhttps://edge.launchpad.net/robots.txt
<danilos> SteveA: ok, then I am not a negative for 'motu' tag
<SteveA> motu tag is accepted
<stub>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> Production db has been happy. No more crashes, further increasing my suspicion that the crashes where triggered by bulk tsearch2 updates. I will test on Carbon when I have more time.
<stub> Production db load is nearly half what it was before the migration.
<stub> Next step on quick-and-easy performance enhancements is to switch our tsearch2 indexes from GIST to GIN, which means slower inserts but much faster reads.
<stub> Beta went down for a short while because I committed some code affecting startup without testing it locally. We will add a test to stop this happening again if it isn't too traumatic (Bug 92497)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92497 in launchpad "Need a test to ensure Launchpad actually starts up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92497
<stub> edge will soon become another beta branch, with restrictions, for SteveA to do some testing.
<stub> staging updates have been disabled to test a patch from salgado. Just waiting on the code to exist.
<SteveA> I'll talk to the admins about robots.txt on edge
<stub> Tom Haddon has started as ops admin. We should get him to these meetings once the time is more US friendly.
<stub> ACTION ITEM: Steve Alexander: I'll talk to the admins about robots.txt on edge
<danilos> stub: what's the status of bug 90309 in relation to production? is it fix released?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90309 in launchpad "poexport-queue.txt test disabled" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90309 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<stub> danilos: Not really, but I'll close that bug anyway.
<SteveA> kiko: spads is seeing to it right away
<danilos> stub: ok, thanks
<SteveA> stub: completed alrady
<stub> Any prod queries, or moving on?
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<stub> 1
<stub>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No progress since last week. bjornt still to send an e-mail to matthew r describing what information the different sections should contain in more detail.
<flacoste> AnswerTracker: all 1.0 stuff completed, tt-db-rename in stub's review queue to land once database patch freeze is over, tt-rename-url is waiting for roll-out of beta to production.
<mpt> UI 1.0: Nothing major this week, just bug fixes.
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0 weekly report: firefox import/export: no progress, oo import/exportnot started, essential docs not started, TranslationImportContinuityThreshold not started, UI stuff: bug 79674 (small progress), helptexts (in progress, https://launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaTemplatesThatNeedHelp)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79674 in rosetta "List translatable upstreams on separate page, sample on front page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79674 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<cprov> Soyuz 1.0: nothing special apart of normal bug fixing, nascentupload-cataclysm and custom-processor-consolidation pending-review.
<stub> That everyone?
<stub> Nothing from bzr this week looks like
<stub>  * Sysadmin requests
<jamesh> ddaa prepares it, and he isn't here
<SteveA> why isn't ddaa here?
<jamesh> I don't know
<SteveA> spiv: are you here?
<SteveA> jml: ?
<SteveA> thumper: ?
<stub> I should have got a european to call ddaa
<SteveA> there should be someone here from the launchpad-bzr team
<SteveA> I'll call ddaa now
<spiv> I am here.
<poolie> SteveA: i'll do that, what 
<poolie> oh, or spiv can
<SteveA> kiko, stub: https://edge.launchpad.net/robots.txt  <--- fixxed
<spiv> But I don't have a report prepared about bazaar.
<SteveA> mpt: do we need to ask google to re-index edge now?
<stub> I think we see if ddaa can get here
<SteveA> spiv: ok, we'll ask ddaa to email it later.
<kiko> thanks SteveA xxx
<poolie> SteveA: what do you want to know about bzr?
<SteveA> poolie: about launchpad-bazaar
<SteveA> but, all 1.0 goals are complete
<SteveA> so we can move on
<stub> No sysadmin requests
<stub>  * Upgrade bzr and run bzr upgrade on working trees. (SteveA)
<jamesh> SteveA: googlebot checks the robots.txt about once a day
<poolie> briefly: tim is working on private branches so that launchpad users can use more features
<poolie> jml some bits and pieces; jamesh on codebrowse
<mpt> SteveA, I don't know
<carlos> wow, we will be able to sue launchpad services to develop launchpad (finally!)
<carlos> s/sue/use/
<carlos> :-P
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so, everyone
<SteveA> please upgrade to the latest bzr available in the lpdebs apt repository
<SteveA> which is...
<Kmos> SteveA: with this
<Kmos> User-agent: *
<Kmos> Disallow: /
<SteveA> Bazaar (bzr) 0.15.0candidate2
<Kmos> it works for all search engines
<SteveA> and then run:
<SteveA>   bzr upgrade
<SteveA> inside any working trees you use
<Kmos> dont need the other ones
<ddaa> hullo
<SteveA> then notice if
<SteveA> 1. there are any problems
<SteveA> or
<SteveA> 2. there are any speed increases
<jamesh> Kmos: the other ones allow those crawlers to use the site
<SteveA> and report back to poolie, cc launchpad list about it
<SteveA> it's worth reporting even if there are no problems
<poolie> thanks very much
<carlos> SteveA: I guess we should do a push first to prevent any data lose...
<barr1> can we run bzr upgrade once in a repo?
<SteveA> and if there is no speed increase
<spiv> barr1: it's per working tree
<poolie> this is a big milestone for us, and hopefully you'll like the speedup
<SteveA> we hope for no problems, and a speed increase.
<Kmos> jamesh: sorry.. don't see it :)
<barr1> spiv: cool
<SteveA> you only ever need to run bzr upgrade once per working tree
<poolie> barr1: there's no change to the default repo format
* BjornT does like the speed increase
<poolie> so doing just 'bzr upgrade' in your repo will do nothing 
<barr1> poolie: cool, thx
<stub>  * Next meeting at 14:00 UTC (SteveA)
<SteveA> do not play with other "bzr upgrade" commands
<poolie> if you specify a format you may make something that pqm can't read yet
<poolie> so, as steve says :)
<LarstiQ> carlos: any committed revisions are totally safe, the working tree upgrade doesn't touch them
<carlos> ok
<jamesh> so any new branches or working trees bzr creates are safe though
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 14 March 2007, 0900UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 22 Mar 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<salgado> I guess it's fine to upgrade a tree which has uncommitted changes?
<LarstiQ> carlos: of course, I think the new working tree format is safe also ;)
<carlos> ok
<poolie> salgado: yes, should be fine
<kiko> man this is a confusing meeting
<stub> So meeting time is changing to be US friendly. Anything else to add SteveA?
<barr1> SteveA: synaptic says bzr getting upgraded to 0.15~rc2-0ubuntu1  is that the right version?
<SteveA> nothing to add.
<kiko> yay for 14:00 UTC
<poolie> salgado: would be good to test and let us know just in case you hit something
<SteveA> barr1: yes
<kiko> it is the future
<spiv> I assume I won't be required to attend at that time?
<barr1> SteveA: thanks
<SteveA> poolie: I'm testing that now
<jamesh> kiko: the next meeting usually is :)
<salgado> poolie, will do in a second
<kiko> poolie, I ran into a bug with rc0 commit or something bug rc2 fixed it.
<barr1> 1400 utc == yay
<SteveA> spiv: the "lauchpad-bazaar team sends an envoy" rule is in effect
<kiko> jamesh, 14:00 UTC is always the future, mein freund
<ddaa> yay!
<spiv> SteveA: great.  Just double-checking :)
<SteveA> stub: please call the meeting to order ;-)
<ddaa> I'm usually awake by this time...
<kiko> an envoy or a convoy?
<stub> Its an order!
<stub>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> Yesterday's Launchpad user meeting raised the issue of font size and colour on Launchpad 1.0. The complaint was that Launchpad's text is useful and important, so its readability should not come second to aesthetics.
<SteveA> kiko: a cowboy!
<mrevell> mpt - is this something I could discuss with you, to get a good answer to give to our users?
<kiko> we have way too many of those
<mpt> mrevell, no, I don't have a good answer
<stub> LP != zombo
<jamesh> other than making the text a darker grey or black?
<mrevell> mpt: Okay :) Could we at least swap a couple of emails to see if we could fix the text's readability?
<mpt> These are bug 82344 and bug 87471
<Ubugtu> Bug 82344 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/82344 is private
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87471 in launchpad "Grey text is unnecessarily difficult to read" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87471
<mrevell> mpt: Or, I should say, produce a case fo rit.
<mpt> mrevell, that would be great
<mrevell> mpt: Okay, thanks
<stub>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<mrevell> I've posted the buzz report to the launchpad ML. A couple of good news stories in it.
<stub> Back to reports, do you have a 1.0 status report available to paste ddaa?
<kiko> salgado, do you think it really makes sense to display the entire team summary on ~foo's page?
<ddaa> nope, not much new here
<stub>  * Three sentences
<salgado> kiko, eh?
<jamesh> ddaa: are you going to paste thumper's sentances?
<mpt> DONE: bug fixes, Feisty and postgresql upgrades
<mpt> TODO: layout mechanics, OneZeroBugPage, marketing material
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<mrevell> DONE: OEM sprint, revised Launchpad leaflet, buzz report, user support.
<mrevell> TODO: 1.0 microsite, doc spec.
<mrevell> BLOCKED: no.
<salgado> DONE: Landed final bits of PillarGotchis, StructuralObjectPresentation refactoring, some shipit work and code review
<salgado> TODO: More shipit, SOP refactoring, code review and random fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<carlos> DONE: Import queue babysitting, discussed a solution for OO.org translations problems introduced by translation-toolkit, prepared script to get rid remaining '' and '' chars in our database, work on the announcement of Feisty translations, OpenWengo support. native Firefox support.
<carlos> TODO: Finish approval of Feisty templates. Firefox support.
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<matsubara> DONE: triage, small bug fix (broken link in malone front page), updated scripts to generate weekly puller report
<stub> DONE: PostgreSQL 8.2 upgrade
<matsubara> TODO: report oops bugs (today's report), more triage.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<stub> TODO: OpenID
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<bac> DONE: work on file mgmt (upload/download) research and spec, feisty update, Zope 3 training
<bac> TODO: Work with Elliot to finish file mgmt spec, bug watch research for customer lead
<bac> BLOCKED: No
<barr1> DONE: bug-90118, mbox mailer, launchpad testing, mm/lp design
<barr1> TODO: mm/lp milestones and phases
<barr1> BLOCKED: none
<ddaa> jamesh: yes
<spiv> DONE: bzr smart server, reviews, progress on bug 86171
<spiv> TODO: reviews, bzr, bug 86171
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<jamesh> DONE: code review, codebrowse fixes (handling binary files, don't redirect in a loop on failures), LP performance investigation, get rid of /@@/user icon usage.
<jamesh> TODO: code review, script runtime logging, bug import
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. fixed various bugs. landed some reviewed branches.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. make it possible for apport to add tags while filing
<BjornT> bugs. more bug fixes.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<danilos> DONE: ooo migration script, dist-upgrade to feisty, bug fixing, poimport speed-up discussion, some import herding, poimport speed-up cherry-picked
<danilos> TODO: ooo migration script, lots of bugfixing, licensing, helptexts
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> DONE: edgy update, sprint
<flacoste> TODO: sprint, reviews, feisty upgrade
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<statik> DONE: working with customers, working on filedownloads, recruiting
<statik> TODO: the same, with more cowbell. prepare for london sprint
<statik> Blocked: no
<cprov> DONE: finished nascentuplod-catclysm and custom-processor-consolidation (other branches ready for review), Julian guidance.
<cprov> TODO: fix to remove old archives (warty/hoary and EOF breezy)
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<sinzui> Done: Bug-78669
<sinzui> TODO: Bugs 65945, 75485, 75487, 34050, spec
<sinzui> Blocking: GPG key added to PQM for bug 78669 and trivial patches
<ddaa> <thumper> DONE: working on private branches, small gui fixes, branch batch size increase
<ddaa> <thumper> TODO: private branches, dbschema refactoring
<ddaa> <thumper> BLOCKED: email notifications still awaiting complete-branch-revisions
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65945 in launchpad-answers "Add a "Support contact of" report to the Person context " [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65945 - Assigned to Curtis Hovey (sinzui-is)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75485 in launchpad-answers "In the 'Request Support' page display the list of supported languages" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75485 - Assigned to Curtis Hovey (sinzui-is)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75487 in launchpad-answers "Add a 'Unsupported Requests' report" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75487
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34050 in launchpad-answers "Unable to retarget support request" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34050
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78669 in launchpad-answers "automatic resolve text is impersonal." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78669
<bigjools> DONE: bug fixes
<bigjools> TODO: more bug fixes
<bigjools> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: management, recruitment, zserver->twisted, performance improvements
<SteveA> TODO: more of the same
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> <jml> DONE: Fixed that intermittent test failure. Got automatic bugbranch linking _almost_ ready to go.
<ddaa> <jml> TODO: Docstrings & review process for bugbranch linking. Talk w/ ddaa, thumper and folks about what to do.
<ddaa> <jml> BLOCKED: No (but getting complete-revisions-landing landed would sure be nice)
<stub> ddaa: Do you understand what is blocking complete-branch-revisions?
<stub> That a DB patch?
<flacoste> sinzui: lifeless replied to say that he added your key
<ddaa> stub: review niggles
<stub> ok
<stub> MEETING OVER! Almost ON TIME!
<ddaa> DONE: stuff
<sinzui> flacoste: I saw, but have not cofirmed
<ddaa> TODO: more
<mrevell> thanks every
<ddaa> BLOCKED: coffee
* mrevell lunch
<stub> BEER!
<stub> NEKID CHIX!
<carlos> ;-)
<barr1> sleep, er coffee
<ddaa> stub: thailand's growing on you, I see
<stub> ddaa: That is a rash
<bigjools> need to be careful, some of the chix are not chix ;)
<kiko> DONE: landed popup, fixing bug 42480, cleaning up trees, code reviews
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42480 in malone "Report a bug about product that doesn't use Malone should include link to product's official bug tracker" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42480 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<danilos> there was no keep/bag/change section, and I wanted to change matsubara the ninja for the kiko the cowboy (to get matsubara cowboy, kiko ninja ;))
<kiko> TODO: reviews, land branches, etc
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> danilos, I hear you escaped a close call with destiny and a knife!
<danilos> kiko: heh, so you figure I should watch myself? :)
<danilos> kiko: yeah, the ninja saved my ass
* ddaa contemplates destiny and going back to deb
<ddaa> I mean bed
<kiko> barry, you own that nick? maybe you should just ghost this impostor
<jamesh> danilos: everyone knows that ninjas are chinese, so matsubara is the ninja
<Spads> (Japanese)
<barry> kiko: i have constant problems w/freenode and my nick.  every once in a while i have to release/recover
<bac> matsubara: i'll get you those slide today
<bac> er, slides
<kiko> barry, you just need to nuke this loser when you pop in. a cool /nickserv ghost barry pw 
<matsubara> bac: thank you!
<SteveA> barry: use irssi, so you're always on irc
<kiko> Spads, no, ninjas are chinese. pizzas are what's from japan.
<SteveA> thanks for running the meeting stub
<salgado> This is a checkout. The branch (file:///home/salgado/devel/repo/canonical/launchpad/foo/) needs to be upgraded separately.
<kiko> irssi is for losers!!!
<Spads> kiko: My bad!
<barry> kiko: thanks, will try that!
<SteveA> Spads: did you see what Kmos said about the robots.txt ?
<salgado> poolie, I guest that's expected (^)?
<danilos> kiko: pizzas are from US, and the main ingredient is the ketchup!
<barry> SteveA: yeah, i should try irssi again
<kiko> I hear the menage a trois is from france
<danilos> but, with the mention of pizzas and ninjas in the same sentence, I naturally come to think of ninja turtles
<Kmos> SteveA: it's explained by jamesh 
<SteveA> thanks Kmos 
* Kmos uses irssi
<stub> salgado: staging is now running the new code
<Kmos> :)
<salgado> great, thanks stub!
<poolie> salgado: that's correct, though maybe a bit unclear in this case
<poolie> you don't want/need  to upgrade the branch
<salgado> right, that's what I thought
<Kmos> there will be a section for translating launchad ui ?
<Kmos> *launchpad
<kiko> Kmos, probably not. probably not
<Kmos> :(
<salgado> Spads, staging has been updated with the code needed to test that RT I filed
<LarstiQ> bac: oh cool, you're working on a sf download area thingy?
<danilos> kiko: isn't allowing LP UI translation one of the long-term "plans"?
<salgado> stub, any chance of getting it cherry picked in production today or tomorrow?
<bac> yeah, statik and i are working on the spec
<kiko> danilos, how would it help? people will then start reporting bugs in chinese
<stub> salgado: It is just code, no? That should be fine. Add details to the wiki.
<Kmos> kiko: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fbeta.launchpad.net
<Kmos> :)
<salgado> stub, already added. (and yes, it's just code. :-)
<LarstiQ> danilos: is OOo entirely switching to rosetta?
<danilos> kiko: how about answer tickets, translations, project pages?
<SteveA> well... project pages is interesting
<kiko> danilos, that would be even worse! translating english when you can't even read english!!
<SteveA> what language will people describe their project in?
<LarstiQ> lojban!
<SteveA> of course
<danilos> kiko: we can (and should) implement a feature to translate from other language... we are almost there anyway (with "make suggestions from" feature), and with removal of altid on firefox branch
<danilos> LarstiQ: I don't know about official OOo policy, but we'll make it entirely possible to use Rosetta for OOo translations; and I'd be more than glad to integrate with their build procedures as well
<LarstiQ> danilos: cool
<danilos> kiko: if eg. Spanish translation is complete, I don't see a reason why wouldn't someone be able to say "Translate this from Spanish"
<Fujitsu> Then you have a sort of Chinese whispers problem.
<danilos> Fujitsu: which is?
<ddaa> phunny, here we call that "arab telephone"
* ddaa goes and for shower and breakfast before he does other "phunny" things...
<Fujitsu> danilos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_whispers
<danilos> Fujitsu: this is limited to length 2 (only the "biggest" languages will be used as a base, and they'll usually be based on English directly), and it will already happen with any non-gettext translations (eg. Firefox, OpenOffice.org which use non-English IDs and where English text can change "underneath" the translation)
<Fujitsu> OK, that's not so bad.
<Fujitsu> Is language derivative support planned?
<carlos> LarstiQ: not that I know
<carlos> Fujitsu: we talked about that, but nothing defined yet
<Fujitsu> carlos: Thanks.
<danilos> Fujitsu: the thing is that I've heard of requests by some African translation teams where translators only know French, or of some South American (Indian languages) translators who only know Spanish, so I think it can actually be good as well, not just "not so bad" :)
<Fujitsu> Now, I must head off to bed. Thanks danilos, carlos.
<danilos> Fujitsu: sure, good night :)
<Fujitsu> danilos: I was trying to think of cases where it'd be useful. That's a good one.
<carlos> LarstiQ: we are working on adding native OO.org support in Rosetta
<LarstiQ> carlos: what does that entail?
<carlos> and we will be happy to offer Rosetta as a way to do translations officially for OO.org, but as far as I know, nothing has been agreed
<carlos> LarstiQ: no .po file format required to translate OO.org
<carlos> although we will support that too
<carlos> you will be able to import/export GSI files
<kiko> danilos, I don't like that so much because of the chinese whispers effect
<kiko> Hobbsee, how's beta treating you?
<danilos> kiko: read up above on what I think about chinese whispers, and why is it not a problem ;)
<Hobbsee> kiko: er...next question?  SteveA was looking at data, etc, 24 hours ago
<danilos> kiko: you can also design this in way where you show both English and a translation
<kiko> Hobbsee, wow, we totally spoke across each other there. 
<Hobbsee> kiko: taking about 20 seconds to load pages, but yeah.  it's better than it was.
<kiko> Hobbsee, there's a lot of SSL handshake overhead that I can't figure out 
<Hobbsee> kiko: it wouldnt surprise me
* carlos -> lunch
<xerxas> Hi all 
<xerxas> Howcome my karma goes up and down ? 
<xerxas> it was under 1000 yesterday, I didn't make any action on launchpad yesterday 
<xerxas> it's 1008 today 
<xerxas> but It was 1200 one week ago 
<kiko> xerxas, have you seen the karma calculation page on help.launchpad.net?
<xerxas> no
<xerxas> going to look at it 
<kiko> so that's a good place to start. ;)
<kiko> Hobbsee, the 20 seconds you mention is total page load time, though?
<kiko> Hobbsee, how long until you get enough content to start breathing again?
<Hobbsee> kiko: no, 20 is where it starts to be usable.  sometimes 18-19.  takes 22-23 seconds to finiish loading everything
<Hobbsee> but it was better on a new profile, which was odd.
<kiko> Hobbsee, interesting. it takes about 4s for me for a bug page
<kiko> Hobbsee, have you used live http headers to check how much content you are reloading?
<Hobbsee> nope
<kiko> that might be helpful -- I find 20s way too much
<kiko> Hobbsee, it might be that you're not caching something that you should.
<kiko> Hobbsee, oh, one sec though -- are you talking about shift-reload, or just following a link?
<Hobbsee> kiko: could be, could be anything.  right now, i'm rather too tired to do much of anything.  it's a following link, from a firefox window that has opened LP in the past, ie, the cache has not been cleared.
<Hobbsee> maybe not in that session
<Hobbsee> doesnt seem to make that much of a difference
<kiko> Hobbsee, okay. a livehttpheaders log would be helpful to me. but I guess it can wait until you've caught enough zs 
<Hobbsee> kiko: would help if you'd tell me hwo to do such a thing, or point me at a webpage for it.  
* Hobbsee is seriously half asleep, eating dinner, so is lazy
<kiko> Hobbsee, hmm. and saran wrap to keep the vegemite off the keys?
<matsubara> Hobbsee: http://livehttpheaders.mozdev.org/ and http://www.getfirebug.com/
<kiko> http://livehttpheaders.mozdev.org/ is the extension you want
<kiko> I think it's better than firebug for this purpose
<matsubara> Hobbsee: both very useful tools to profile web pages.
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> there's Tools->Live HTTP Headers
<kiko> you clear
<kiko> then load the page
<Hobbsee> kiko: heh.  
<kiko> the log will tell you what's going on over the wire
* Hobbsee nods
* Hobbsee will experiment in ~21 hours, if that's OK?
<kiko> it's interesting if you've never seen it before
<kiko> sure
<kiko> we're not going anywhere 
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> run awya!  run away!
* kiko looks to see who's going to win paris-nice today
<kiko> it's such an exciting stage!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92518 in rosetta "Kopete translations are not used, because source package has changed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92518
<janttsu> how can i remove my account?
<SteveA> kiko: remember the bugs in firebug and livehttpheaders
<SteveA> kiko: that it incorrectly shows .js and .css being reloaded
<SteveA> statik: call in 3 mins?
<statik> SteveA: you bet
<kiko> SteveA, livehttpheaders doesn't have a bug. firebug does.
<SteveA> really?  okay
<kiko> yes, really
<janttsu> can't an account be removed from launchpad?
<Kmos> janttsu: https://answers.launchpad.net/
<janttsu> ok so i can't
<ddaa> janttsu: not at the moment
<ddaa> you can clear all your personal details
<pipe> hi all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92540 in launchpad-answers "It needs a space on person icon and text next to it" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92540
<piedoggie> I went to launch pad this morning to try and register for a hosted branch but couldn't find out how to do that.  What's the secret handshake?  :-)
<pochu> piedoggie: maybe this little tutorial can help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr
<piedoggie> that's a really nice FAQ.  Has been linked to by the bzr folks?
<kiko> that's a good question!
<kiko> ddaa, has it?
<kiko> hey mpt are you awake?
<LarstiQ> not really
<piedoggie> this was solved many of my getting started questions a few months ago
<ddaa> not linked
<ddaa> was not even aware of it before
<ddaa> not sure if we should actually link to it...
<LarstiQ> or assimilate it
<ddaa> we've got enough trouble telling people that launchpad is not just for ubuntu...
<pochu> piedoggie: I'm happy it helps you :)
<pochu> dholbach pointed my there this morning :)
<ddaa> besides, the code front page should already tell you all about creating a hosted branch
<piedoggie> that was my next question.  I was wondering if it was okay to put up a general package on launch pad
<ddaa> and we plan to make it just damn obvious
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: what do you mean with a general package?
<ddaa> radio-button in the addbranch form...
<pochu> ddaa: you're right, LP is not just for Ubuntu... but that doesn't mean Ubuntu can't have a Bzr/LP tutorial for us :)
<piedoggie> duh.. there is on the code page.  Obvious in hindsight
<ddaa> piedoggie: there's a bug open to have it on the product's page but there are some problem with this...
<piedoggie> what I meant by general package is one that is not embedded in a deb and destined for ubuntu
<ddaa> 1. we do not want to display it all the time
<ddaa> so it has to be in the help panel that nobody looks at anyway
<pochu> ddaa: can't it be in code.lp.net/ ?
<ddaa> 2. it should not pretend not to know what is the user and product
<phanatic> piedoggie: that's called a product in lp
<ddaa> pochu: actually code.beta.lp.net
<pochu> this morning I wanted to learn it, and the first place I looked was there
<ddaa> phanatic: actually, we should all call them "projects" now.
<ddaa> Re 2: but there's a policy against dynamic help text
<phanatic> ddaa: thanks for the note
<piedoggie> when I look to register a product, it looked like it was only for products off-site and not hosted
<ddaa> so I'm sort of unable to make any decision about this help text on the product code page
<LarstiQ> ddaa: projects and project groups, right?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: yes
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: what gave you that impression? It's not the intent afaik
<pochu> ddaa: can the help panel have it's own arrows to navigate through it?
<ddaa> See bug 72977
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72977 in launchpad-bazaar "Instructions for hosting branches should be on product Code page" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72977 - Assigned to David Allouche (ddaa)
<pochu> ddaa: actually, you have to go to the right arrows to do it, which are a little far ;)
<ddaa> pochu: I do not understand what you suggest
<pochu> ddaa: in code.beta.lp.net, click the help button
<ddaa> yes, so?
<piedoggie> it probably would be a good idea if I walked through the registration process was someone else watching and seeing where I make mistakes.
<pochu> ddaa: and the text is longer than the page (at least in my monitor)
<ddaa> nobody does it because it's empty on most pages
<piedoggie> That way we could capture info necessary to make the changes for better usability
<ddaa> pochu: that's weird, it's pretty narrow
<pochu> ddaa: I mean to have a side bar with their arrows if the content is larger than the screen
<ddaa> pochu: anyway, that's a launchpad styling bug, it's mpt turf
<Seveas> Ubugtu should no longer report old bugs as new, unless they are reassigned from a non-launchpad product to a launchpad product or suddnly no longer private
<pochu> mpt: around? :)
<ddaa> pochu: unlikely
<ddaa> it's like 5am at his place
<pochu> oh, where is him?
<pochu> australia?
<ddaa> .nz
<pochu> oups :)
<pochu> I'll ping him tonight then :)
<pochu> ddaa: thanks anyway :)
<ddaa> pochu: best to file a bug
<pochu> ddaa: ok, then I'll do both
<ddaa> make a screenshot, and keep it aside, after you got mpt attention, you can make the bug private and attach the screenshot
<ddaa> you should not attach the screenshot to a non-private bug
<ddaa> mh... actually, just make it private from the start
<ddaa> using the "complicated bug-fiing form" that's linked from the first page of the guided bug filing thing
<ddaa> and attach the screenshot
<ddaa> launchpad devels will be able to see it anyway
<pochu> ok, will do :)
<pochu> though I think it's understandable, if I explain it well, so maybe there is no need to attach an screenshot
<ddaa> you're call
<ddaa> picture == thousand words
<pochu> hehe
<Kmos> Seveas: nice
<LaserJock> who'd be the best dev to talk to about librarian?
<ddaa> jamesh, spiv, celso, flacoste should all be conversant with it
<LaserJock> k
<pochu> ddaa: do you do anything, appart of point us to other devs? :p
<LaserJock> I'm trying to figure out some possible solution to group source package files together
<ddaa> yes, tell other dev what I would like them to do for me :)
<pochu> hehe
<ddaa> lot of work actually, because I have a lot of very complicated ideas
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92586 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "developer packages missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92602 in launchpad "Translation is 100% and it has strings to review" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92602
<bdmurray> matsubara: 1 out of 3 response now seem to be those empty gzip files for me
<matsubara> bdmurray: I couldn't reproduce it here. does it happen with another browser (other than firefox)?
<bdmurray> matsubara: I'll give another browser a try
<matsubara> bdmurray: also if you can send us a log of livehttpheaders, similar to the one that chris jones attached to the bug report, it might help.
<bdmurray> matsubara: okay, keescook is also noticing it
<mdz> I just tried to load https://launchpad.net/bugs/92620 and Firefox told me it was a "BIN file" and offered to download it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92620 in gaim "gaim crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<mdz> a second try worked, though
<bdmurray> mdz: I have been getting those a lot
<mdz> bdmurray: the empty gzip files you mention above?
<mdz> it's definitely not just you
<bdmurray> mdz: right kees has seen them too
<pochu> same here with firefox
<pochu> though it happens less with LP beta
<bdmurray> I'm kind of testing with konqueror now
<matsubara> mdz: it's bug 89194 and doesn't seem to be reliably reproducible
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89194 in launchpad "LP (regular and beta) sending gzipped, zero byte replies" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89194
<pochu> bdmurray: are you using the beta, or the productive LP?
<mdz> beta
<LarstiQ> the beta is productive too ;)
<bdmurray> pochu: the production
<pochu> LarstiQ: :)
<LaserJock> hmm,there seems to be a lot of safari related bugs with the UI
<keescook> re: 89194> I actually just got a "Proxy Error" error during a POST, too.  Is there a local proxy running on production LP?
<bdmurray> I got a gzipped file with content just a minute ago and added it to the bug
<LaserJock> I've got a Beta advanced bug search question
<LaserJock> bug 70628 seems to indicate that I could put in a bug contact in the advanced search field
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70628 in malone "Allow searching for a bug contact's bugs" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70628 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<LaserJock> and I should get out the list of *all* bugs that the team is a bug contact for
<LaserJock> but it seems to only filter on +subscribedbugs
<Fujitsu> That works fine for me.
<Fujitsu> (ie I get around 180, not 30)
<BjornT> LaserJock: what do you put in the bug contact field?
<LaserJock> motuscience
<LaserJock> BjornT: Fujitsu and I figured it out
<LaserJock> I was at ~motuscience/+subscribedbugs
<LaserJock> so it just filtered on those
<BjornT> ah, right.
<LaserJock> I assumed since I was in ~motuscience/ it'd pick up all the ~motuscience bug-contact bugs
<LaserJock> wahoo, that's much better (or worse depending on how you look at it)
<LaserJock> I went from 10 bugs to 181
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: It looks a bit less hopeless if you filter to universe only. That gets rid of *tex*, gnumeric, and gcalctool.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: right
<Fujitsu> It's nice to finally be able to see the list of bugs we need to fix!
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> wahoo
<LaserJock> and you can specifcy the tag, etc.
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<Fujitsu> It'll be better once you can specify an absence of a tag.
<LaserJock> now we need that -tag bug of yours
<LaserJock> ;-)
<Fujitsu> (and once we've tagged bugs properly)
<Fujitsu> Anyway, thankyou muchly for this feature, BjornT.
<LaserJock> yes
* LaserJock hugs BjornT 
<LaserJock> in an entirely manly way of course ;-)
<BjornT> you're welcome :)
<Fujitsu> Hi mrevell.
<LaserJock> BjornT: you've allowed us to do away with a nice LP screenscraping cron job :-)
<BjornT> good to hear :)
<mrevell> hi Fujitsu
<mrevell> Rinchen: ping
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 21 March 2007, 1700UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 22 Mar 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Rinchen> pong wrong channel :-) 
<Rinchen> but I'm good
<mrevell> Rinchen: I'm back :)
<Rinchen> mrevell, yes would still like to chat with you sir
<mrevell> Rinchen: Okay, cool. Let me move into the other room.
<Rinchen> mrevell, skype ok? I can ring you when you are ready or, I can call your house.
<poningru> skype--
<poningru> ekiga ftw
<mpt> kiko, if it's 4am and I'm "Away (zzz)", probably not :-)
<kiko> bah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92634 in rosetta "There is no possibility to translate Ubuntu in Belarusian Latin language with Rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92634
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> !
<AlexLatchford> :)
<jam> weird
<jam> EWRONGCHAN
<jml> thumper: re bug 90493
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90493 in launchpad-bazaar "List of branches view focus defaults to "Show branches with status of" pulldown" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90493
<thumper> jml: yeah?
<thumper> I was just going to reject it :)
<jml> thumper: part of the problem is that when you scroll down inside the pulldown, then tab out, the listing changes
<thumper> jml: again working as designed
<jml> thumper: I think the design has flaws.
<thumper> probably not what you want to hear though
<ddaa> would be better if the listing was changed by pressing ENTER
<jml> rather than an onblur event
<ddaa> in this context, TAB probably means "oops, did not mean it"
<ddaa> but then you'd need to restore the popup to the previous value...
<thumper> if you turn off javascript you get a submit button :)
<ddaa> thumper: you do not really want to play the silly game.
* ddaa workraves
<thumper> jml: it seemed like a good idea at the time
<jml> thumper: it's obviously not a huge deal, just a minor annoyance that happens every time I go to that page.
<kiko> mpt, I am fixing bug 3797, and I would like constructive feedback on the messages sent to the end-user
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3797 in malone "Bug mails should explain why the person is getting emailed." [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3797 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<kiko> mpt, I would like to send you an updated test file and you reply to me with what you'd like to see changed
<kiko> how about that?
<Kmos> How about to block websites to open images hosted in launchpad.net (like avatar), it will reduce bandwidth and machine load
<kiko> Kmos, block which websites?
<Kmos> all websites from getting images from LP
<ddaa> usually, users get images from LP...
<Kmos> like.. i see somewhere someone to use the avatar hosted in launchpad
<Kmos> like this https://librarian.launchpad.net/4860624/avatar_s.png
<Kmos> refuse external pages to get images
<Kmos> only internal server can open it
<kiko> Kmos, our speed problem is not bandwidth or server load, though..
<kiko> it's SSL handshaking and caching
<kiko> for the most part anyway
<Kmos> kiko: ahh
<ddaa> and occasionally database contention
<ddaa> we've got a great solution to deal with load problems...
<ddaa> we add more machines
<ddaa> and regarding bandwidth
<ddaa> launchpad is like a sub 1% fraction of the traffic to the DC
<kiko> ddaa, well, that doesn't handle DB load. but anyway..
<ddaa> I've got a problem with my fingers pressing ctrl-q all the time...
<lifeless> kiko: db is not really loaded; we have more issues with lock contention than cpu or disk bandwidth
<kiko> lifeless, I think the rosetta stuff is related to load though
#launchpad 2007-03-16
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92679 in rosetta "Disable distro release translations with EOL" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92679
<jml> good grief, there's a pie chart
<ddaa> oh, shiny! where?
<thumper> ddaa: you haven't seen them yet?
<ddaa> sorry, been too busy staring at my belly button
<ddaa> thumper: sorry, that was rude
<thumper> ddaa: rude? I didn't think so
<jml> ddaa: bugs page
<ddaa> good... sometime self-derision does not come across right
<jml> although there doesn't seem to be a bug listing any more, just a bug search :\
<ddaa> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs
<ddaa> no pie...
<jml> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/
<Fujitsu> ddaa: Take out the +bugs
<ddaa> that's where I go by clicking on the bugs tab...
<jml> I'm not sure that it's possible to navigate to that page.
<jml> oh.
<ddaa> label positioning is broken
<jml> nope
<ddaa> here, the count of in progress ovelap with the work "committed"
<ddaa> * the word
<Fujitsu> ddaa: I saw a bug about that, I think.
<ddaa> it's pretty, and useless... good
<Fujitsu> That's all that matters, prettyness.
<ddaa> I do not really understand the kicks people get from project stats...
<Fujitsu> The Ubuntu one isn't pretty, though. It's outright depressing.
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> okay... I think I understand better
<Fujitsu> ?
<ddaa> when you compares to two pie charts, is does say something
<ddaa> nothing that each project does not already know about itself
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> You do seem tolike doing that, ddaa.
<Fujitsu> *to like
<ddaa> I understand now
<ddaa> I have that bug again
<ddaa> where "ctrl-a" behaves like "ctrl-q"
<Fujitsu> Sounds like fun.
<ddaa> iz gtk bug
<Fujitsu> You always quit, come back, have your connection reset, then come back again.
<jml> oh wow. the fonts on the advanced search page are really tiny.
<radix> hm
<radix> so occasionally when I click on a bug link in beta I'm getting prompted by firefox about whether I want to download a bin file
<radix> the name of the bin file being the bug number
<Fujitsu> radix: I got that a few times a couple of days ago.
<radix> generally cancelling it and clicking again works.
<Fujitsu> I thought it was at my end.
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<radix> I guess something is randomly forgetting to set the Content-Type.
<radix> by which I mean intermittently.
<Fujitsu> Intermittent bugs. The best kind.
<LarstiQ> radix: I had that a lot at the end of January
<jml> ddaa: that has got to be frustrating.
<khermans__> can someone explain to me the 'karma' feature?
<jamesh> khermans__: does https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation amswer your questions?
<khermans__> jam, better -- who has the highest karma?
<jamesh> khermans__: I am not sure.  You can see the people with the most karma for individual products or distributions though
<khermans__> who has the most karma for Ubuntu, and how is this determined
<LaserJock> khermans__: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<LaserJock> khermans__: and it's determined on how much work and where you do it
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors is the page he'd be able to actually view :)
<LaserJock> oh darn, yeah
<LaserJock> jamesh: oh, I was told you might know something about librarian
<jamesh> LaserJock: spiv is the one who wrote most of the librarian, but I might be able to help
<jamesh> what's the problem?
<LaserJock> well, it's the each file get's it's own directory thing
<LaserJock> it's difficult to get source packages off of LP
<LaserJock> because normally all the files in a source package .dsc, .diff.gz, and .orig.tar.gz are in the same dir
<LaserJock> so the tools we use to get them like dget won't work with LP
<LaserJock> I was trying to think of a way to get around this problem, but I don't know how it all works obviosly
<LaserJock> I could imagine maybe a file that had the URLs for the files
<LaserJock> that could be parsed by a tool
<jamesh> like the source package release page? :)
<LaserJock> or some sort of fancy URL redirect
<LaserJock> yeah, but that means screen scrapping, no?
<jamesh> can't you use apt for this?
<jamesh> or are you talking about old versions of packages?
<LaserJock> both
<LaserJock> people using Edgy who want to grab the Feisty package
<LaserJock> or the other way around
<LaserJock> or grabbing from -proposed
<LaserJock> or whatever
<LaserJock> we very often want to grab source packages that are not apt-getable
<LaserJock> normally we use dget
<LaserJock> you give it the .dsc and it automatically wget's the files that are referenced in it
<jamesh> so you are always looking for the latest version for some repository though, right?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> sometimes we are trying to figure out diffs between packages
<LaserJock> they might not even be in the archives
<LaserJock> only on LP
<LaserJock> once a packages is superseded it gets removed from the archives
<jamesh> I don't think the librarian will change to put multiple files in a directory or similar (it is designed for serving individual files)
<LaserJock> right
<jamesh> but you could file a bug for the "URLs for all the files for this package" idea
<LaserJock> I was just thinking maybe it's possible to tie the files together in a way that makes it possible to get them in a non-web way
<jamesh> (of course, using Bazaar branches instead of source packages might help here too ...
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> yeah, that would to a fair extent
<zarul> anyone around?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> maybe
<LaserJock> you never know :-)
<zarul> Just wanna ask, how come the mailbox of my group ,members  been bombarded with "support request" for the last 2 days
<LaserJock> hmm, are they related to your group at all?
<zarul> no
<zarul> the reason why it pissed off a lot of my members
<zarul> ticket4202@support.launchpad.net>	 
<zarul> 	to		zarulshahrin@gmail.com	 
<zarul> 	date		Mar 16, 2007 10:48 AM	 
<zarul> 	subject		[Support #4202] : Is there any way to choose which OS when the comp start?	 
<zarul> Support request #4202 on Ubuntu changed:
<zarul> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/4202
<zarul> Description changed to:
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> how many are you getting, roughly?
<LaserJock> and what is your team?
<zarul> scary,you don't want to know, its like every support tickets was mailed to us..
<zarul> MalaysianTeam
<LaserJock> ok, yeah
<LaserJock> I see you are subscribed to it
<zarul> is it? How was that possible?
<LaserJock> I really don't know
<LaserJock> on your team page I don't see it
<zarul> yeah, the  reason why I am here...this sounds so weird..
<zarul> a bug?
<LaserJock> well, I'm not a Launcpad dev
<LaserJock> but I think you might want to email the launchpad-users mailing list
<LaserJock> it looks pretty funky to me
<sabdfl> zarul: can you unsubscribe your team
<sabdfl> ?
<LaserJock> oh, hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> howdy
<LaserJock> kinda early there isn't it?
<LaserJock> wherever you are
<ajmitch> probably getting ready to hit the slopes :)
<LaserJock> oh man, we had excellent skiing there for a while
<zarul> sabdfl, there is no way I can do that
<sabdfl> it's somewhere between very late and very early
<LaserJock> now this week it's record highs
<sabdfl> zarul: the person to speak with is flacoste
<LaserJock> we hit 80F an people are still skiing up at the top
<LaserJock> *and
<sabdfl> zarul: is it just that ticket, or lots of them?
<LaserJock> sounds like lots of them
<zarul> sabdfl,  a lot of them
<LaserJock> although it could be just lots of comments on that one
<sabdfl> zarul: do you think someone maliciously subscribed your team to a lot of tickets?
<sabdfl> stub: there's an oddness in the db
<zarul> sabdfl, I am not sure with that...
* LaserJock feels a disturbance in the database
<zarul> Some of my members have deactivated their accounts
<zarul> and others sending me email complaining
<zarul> I wish I know who is the culprit
<sabdfl> yeah, this is frustrating
<sabdfl> stub: is there a way to remove the Malaysian Team from all questions?
<sabdfl> zarul: in a copy of the db from yesterday, your team has zero subscriptions
<sabdfl> i can look again tomorrow to see which ones are there
<zarul> yeah, that's the reason why is so weird, cause we didn't subscribe to it and our page also tell us the same story...
<spiv> LaserJock: sorry, was busy pairing with lifeless on something
<lifeless> PPA is all about this
<spiv> LaserJock: talk to cprov
<lifeless> theres more to an archive than just the immediate source files
<spiv> As lifeless says, PPA is intended to help with this I think.
<lifeless> theres the metadata for what distrorelease its for etc
<spiv> (and more)
<zarul> the latest one I got  was
<zarul> New support request #4225 on Ubuntu:
<lifeless> so I'd expect that to be a solid solution.
<zarul> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/4225
<lifeless> also, we could have four urls in the main lp namespace that redirect, if we wanted
<lifeless> i.e. lp.net/ubuntu/+source/foo/2.5.4-23/foo_2.5.4-23.dsc
<lifeless> we dont today, but thats a possibility
<LaserJock> lifeless: I was thinking about that
<lifeless> only works for stuff uploaded though
<LaserJock> but it might be interesting with non-native vs native packages
<LaserJock> but yeah PPA might help there
<LaserJock> but will PPA affect the Ubuntu archive?
<spiv> The librarian is the wrong level to address this at.
<lifeless> LaserJock: hang on, why do you want to give lp urls at all ?
<lifeless> LaserJock: why not give ubuntu archive urls ?
<lifeless> spiv: the librarian doesn't serve the archive yet does it ?
<LaserJock> lifeless: because archive packages come and go
<spiv> lifeless: not AFAIK
<LaserJock> we want access to every source package ever :-)
<lifeless> LaserJock: the librarian has garbage collection too though
<zarul> sabdfl, could this be a bug?
<LaserJock> well, it's a lot better than archive.u.c
<lifeless> LaserJock: AFAIK no
<LaserJock> sure it is
<sabdfl> zarul: yes, it could be
<LaserJock> I've been able to get lots of superseeded (sp?) packages from LP
<spiv> lifeless: in my extremely limited experience, packages I've wanted that have disappeared from the archive are always available in the librarian via LP.
<jamesh> zarul: so you can't uncheck Malaysian Team at "https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+support-contact" ?
<lifeless> LaserJock: hmm, its probably because we're gc'ing the archive more aggressively to be nice to mirrors
<LaserJock> lifeless: I get stuff waaay back
<lifeless> LaserJock: anyhow, the key things are: theres no base url you can use today, if you want to do something like that put in a spec request, otherwise you may end up being stufed.
<lifeless> LaserJock: and if you can get all the files from lp, consider using beautiful soup to gather the urls easily.
<LaserJock> so far I've never run across a case where a source version was on the source package but the package files weren't there
<LaserJock> bah, that was an aweful sentence
<sabdfl> oh
<sabdfl> i see what's going on
<sabdfl> someone has made a bunch of teams into answer-contacts for ubuntu
<LaserJock> it's just a tad frustrating that it's much easier to get packages from Debian or REVU or pretty much any archive other than Launchpad :/
<sabdfl> mpt: we were talking about having a registrant and datecreated for every table?
<sabdfl> this is why
<zarul> jamesh, thanks for that, I unchecked it ..
<jamesh> zarul: check the subscriber lists for a few of the tickets you got email about
<jamesh> zarul: to make sure the team is off the list
<sabdfl> https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+support-contact
<zarul> but, can anyone just check the thing?
<jamesh> zarul: given the way the UI is at the moment, it would have been done by a member of the team
<sabdfl> we need to track who creates any given record, and when
<sabdfl> then we would know
<jamesh> it would probably be worth only letting team admins set a team as a support contact or bug contact
<lifeless> sabdfl: also who changes one I think, to catch people that unsubscribe when a team is meant to be subscribed
<zarul> yeah, this doesn't sound cool as people have malicious things in their head..
<zarul> *some people
<jamesh> sounds like the time for a witch hunt
<sabdfl> burn 'im
<LaserJock> more witches!
<zarul> sabdfl, anyway we can track who changed the status?
<jamesh> LaserJock might be a witch
<sabdfl> zarul: no
<LaserJock> but ...
<sabdfl> shhhh...
<LaserJock> I swear, sabdfl turned me into a newt!
<ajmitch> jamesh: depend if he's heavier than a duck
<jamesh> ajmitch: I hear that witches aren't fire proof, which is why burning at the stake is a good way of detecting them
<LaserJock> hmm
* LaserJock puts on his fire-retardant pajamas
<jamesh> LaserJock: that sounds like the sort of thing a witch would do
<LaserJock> shhh
<LaserJock> I might have to get out my Holy Hand Grenade to protect myself
<LaserJock> that LP has big pointy teeth
<zarul> gosh, LP should have an option to let us email all our team members..
<thumper> zarul: interesting, file a bug
<LaserJock> I think there's already bugs for having team ML or some such
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> thinking though it may be open to abuse if you have a general "contact team" button ;-)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> it's got to be carefully done I think
<thumper> perhaps have it visible if you are a member of the team
<thumper> and not if you aren't
<LaserJock> perhaps
<LaserJock> although maybe it should be configurable like personal email addresses
<zarul> sorta like
<LaserJock> considering that many/most people have contact emails on LP
<LaserJock> maybe it's not a huge stretch to have team emails available
<zarul> users allowed to configure whether to only receive emails from admin or every members
<LaserJock> I think there was a suggestion of just having like <teamlpid>@lists.launchpad.net or something similar
<LaserJock> but that would seem open to a lot of abuse
<stub> zarul, sabdfl: Is this sorted, or is there something I need to remove manually?
<stub> (sorry - was making a screencast for tom)
<zarul> stub, problem solved
<zarul> for now atleast
<sabdfl> stub: it's sorted
<sabdfl> but please make a note that we need a date_created and registrant on every table
<sabdfl> so we know, for example, who made the Malaysian Team a bug contact on Ubuntu
<sabdfl> thanks stub
<sabdfl> this is true even for things like subscriptions - because Joe can subscribe Paul, and we need to know whodunnit
<stub> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92751 in rosetta "Translation export does not indicate release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92751
<carlos> morning
<mdke> morning carlos!
<carlos> mdke: hey, I didn't have time yesterday to finish with kubuntu-docs and ubuntu-docs
<carlos> mdke: I just approved all ubuntu-docs templates, they should be full imported in next hours
<carlos>  /away I'm not here
<carlos> :-P
<sabdfl> stub: also, registrant+date_created gives us easier RSS feeds etc
<sabdfl> i noticed we don't have date_created on distrorelease!
<cprov> good morning folks !
<Kmos> new ubuntu.com webpage online :)
<stub> sabdfl: I went through a while ago and added a lot to all the things that seemed sensible. It didn't click at the time for subscriptions, but I agree we should have it.
<sabdfl> thanks stub
<stub> sabdfl: distrorelease - I somehow think I left it off there for some reason. Are there other dates appropriate already in there?
<sabdfl> oh, weird
<sabdfl> it's in the db, just not in the class
<stub> distrorelease has a date_reated
<sabdfl> or maybe i'm on crack
<stub> yup. I added it to the tables but left updating the classes to others...
<sabdfl> ah...
<sabdfl> cop-out ;-)
<sabdfl> did you file bugs where they don't exist, at least?
<stub> Prime goal was landing the patch quickly so we started collecting the data asap :)
<stub> Nope
<sabdfl> furry muff
<stub> My aim is to get the interfaces validated against the db schema, or even generate most of the interfaces.
<sabdfl> validation i would go with
<stub> chicken
<sabdfl> we could easily check that SQLObject classes map correctly to the db
<stub> I'm leaving it until Storm so I don't have to do it twice
<stub> (and also because I won't have time until then anyway...)
<sabdfl> that's reasonable
<kiko-zzz> bon giorno 
<kiko> stub, ah, so date_created is missing from distrorelease too?
* carlos -> lunch
<Kmos> kiko: http://www.goplan.info - made in portugal :)
<kiko> where's jordi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92853 in launchpad "output missing lpm namespace (invalid XML)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92853
<lfittl> is "nominate for release" the correct thing if something should be fixed in feisty and edgy?
<pochu> lfittl: I think so
<pochu> of course, you should nominate for edgy :)
<lfittl> ok, and should i nominate it for feisty as well?
<pochu> lfittl: what bug is it?
<lfittl> 69701
<lfittl> malone #69701
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69701 in tktable "tktable installs faulty pkgIndex.tcl" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69701 - Assigned to Daniel Rus Morales (rus-daniel)
<statik> ddaa: know anything about that python-subversion crash on AMD64? bug 91848
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91848 in subversion "segfault when importing libsvn.wc in python 2.4 on feisty/amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91848
<ddaa> statik: upstream python bindings suck more than an industrial vacuum cleaner in a whorehouse?
<ddaa> or did you ask about specific knowledge about this bug?
<statik> ddaa: not a SWIG fan, eh?
<ddaa> nothing against SWIG
<statik> ddaa: yeah, I'm more interested in avoiding or helping to solve this particular bug
<ddaa> something against how it's used in this case, and AFAICT it's "badly" by any measure.
<statik> I tried the workaround of removing svn_oo from cscvs/moduels/SCM/__init__.py, but that doesn't seem to avoid the crash in my case
<ddaa> ha right
<statik> just thought I would check if you had particular knowledge about it
<ddaa> so your actual problem is what, running a test suite?
<ddaa> I guess you're not really interested in cscvs at this point.
<ddaa> statik: the only way I can suggest working around it is by not use he upstream bindings.
<ddaa> I and do have work in the pipe to do exactly this, but it got stalled by more urgent things.
<ddaa> s/not use he/not using the/
<statik> ddaa: ok, understood. yeah, my problem is that when I run test.py, the python interpreter crashes
* ddaa greps through the code
<statik> jamesh narrowed it down in the bug report, its a crash when libsvn.wc is imported
<statik> I can just run python2.4, and type "import libsvn.wc", and it crashes
<ddaa> I'm curious about which bits actually need to import this when do you test.py
<ddaa> got it...
<ddaa> mh no...
<ddaa> ha yes, must be the import fascist
<ddaa> maybe if you tell the import fascist to ignore lib/importd/tests and the stuff below it
* statik tries running with PYTHONVERBOSE=x to see the imports
<ddaa> there does not appear to be anything in the actual launchpad test suite that needs cscvs
<ddaa> and the importd test suite is still using a separate test runner for historical reasons
<statik> ddaa rescues me again
<ddaa> you could also just remove lib/importd/tests/test_svnstrategy.py from your tree and patch its __init__.py to not import it
<ddaa> but please do not land it...
<ddaa> another option, you could do all my other work so I can focus of getting rid of upstream python bindings :)
<statik> ddaa: :)
<statik> any idea how I can tell import fascist to ignore this path?
<ddaa> none
<statik> fair enough. last question: who should that bug be assigned to? is that a contact upstream thing?
<statik> ddaa: and thanks very much for the help and suggestions, as always
<ddaa> statik: well, there's only an ubuntu bug so far
<ddaa> it should be assigned to whoever is in charge of maintaining this ubuntu package
<ddaa> for upstream, I guess you'd have to file the bug on their own bugtracker and create an upstream bugwatch.
<ddaa> on second thought, i'm not sure that the importfascist trick will do it, but it's worth exploring
<ddaa> there might be other places that indirectly end up importing the svn bindings
<SteveA> statik: I can answer questions about the fascist
<SteveA> statik: but after I get back from food shopping
<statik> SteveA: I've just been talking about this python-subversion crash on AMD64 with ddaa, and wondering whether it is possible to tell the fascist to ignore a particular module
<statik> statik: ok, enjoy your shopping! this is not so important at the moment, I just happened to remember about it
<ddaa> statik: I guess if you hack cscvs into not importing the upstream bindings, it might work too
<ddaa> it would be horribly broken, but that should not matter to you
<ddaa> and then you need not touch launchpad at all
<ddaa> so, hunt for things that "import svn" and "import from svn"
<ddaa> s/import from svn/from svn import/
<ddaa> actually, just "from svn"
<statik> ddaa: grep -R --include=*.py 'import svn' . | wc -l gives me 81 imports
<statik> I'm going to take a quick look at the crash under GDB to see if there is anything obvious, and then just switch to running tests on the laptop
<mdke> carlos: ok, thanks. any progress on kubuntu-docs?
<carlos> mdke: it's next in my queue
<carlos> mdke: is ubuntu-doc as it should?
<carlos> mdke: btw, did you manage to prepare the .po files?
<mdke> carlos: not yet. ubuntu-docs templates look great
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> statik: there's probably a lot of noise in this stat
<ddaa> because it matches "svn_oo" as well
<mdke> carlos: thanks for that
<carlos> mdke: don't worry, Sorry for being a bit late with it
<carlos> mdke: I didn't thought you changed so much the templates
<mdke> np
* carlos -> out
<sabdfl> kiko-afk: date_created is in the db, not in the content class
<sabdfl> stub did a round of adding them to the db in lots of places, but not to the db classes
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, I'll add it in
<sabdfl> also, we need the registrant everywhere, too
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, in DistroRelease I can see date_created.
<kiko-afk> and I added one to Distribution this week which was missing
<kiko-afk> anyway, physiotherapy and I'm late bbiab
<sabdfl> it might have been distribution i noticed didn't have it
<Cypherix> I wanted to ask a question if possible to the admins, I want to mirror Kubuntu on my servers, I have unlimited bandwidth and a 100Mbit line, who should I contact?
<salgado> Cypherix, either Znarl or send an email to mirrors@ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> kiko: I've got a question
<kiko> I may have an answer.
<LaserJock> sometimes in LP there are bugs that kind of attempt to all fix one issue
<LaserJock> we were just looking at bug #90846 bug #55795 and bug #48735
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90846 in soyuz "Please include the complete changelog on the <srcpkg>/+changelog page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90846
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55795 in soyuz "+changelog includes misleading information related to package versions and authors" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55795
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48735 in soyuz "changelog histories for packages are not viewable/searchable" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48735
<LarstiQ> ah, 55795
<kiko> okay so far.
<kiko> they are related, yes
<LaserJock> so is there anyway to kind of keep track of them?
<LaserJock> I guess they aren't really true dups or anything
<LaserJock> I just find a fair amount of kinda vague and related bugs when it comes to LP
<LaserJock> do you guys ever use like an umbrella bug that references several related bugs
<LaserJock> ok, well maybe I'm not even making sense :-)
<kiko> we don't have tracker bugs, no
<kiko> we could use tags to group
<kiko> but only 3 bugs? easier to search
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> ok, I just wondered if you guys found it difficult sometimes and had some nifty solution
<kiko> not really. related bugs would be a cool feature though.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> for occasions when a tag is overkill
<LaserJock> but kinda ties related bugs together
<kiko> yeppers.
<kiko> in particular when fixing one bug will solve another
<kiko> or fixing one bug will uncover another issue
<LaserJock> yes
<Fujitsu> I'd like to see such a feature.
<Fujitsu> Sort of like specs blocking things, but not.
<ddaa> kiko: ++
<ddaa> I actually often put "Related to bug 1234 and bug 4567" in bug summaries.
<Ubugtu> Bug 1234 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/1234 is private
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4567 in eclipse "Eclipse won't start on ubuntu dapper (amd64) (dup-of: 3074)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/4567 - Assigned to Matthias Klose (doko)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3074 in eclipse "Eclipse fails to boot" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3074
<Fujitsu> Especially useful for sync requests, which often fix several reported bugs, but they have to be tracked manually.
<ddaa> but keeping the links in sync is a pain.
<LarstiQ> 'ref bug #' is kinda nice in trac
<ddaa> not sure what would be the best way to solve through...
<ddaa> either bidirectional links or N-directional groups...
<ddaa> the latter would probably be hard to handle in the UI.
<kiko> the former sounds more practical yeah
<ddaa> but please, do not put more semantic in that...
<ddaa> just a simple annotation that creates links on two bugs, no lifecycle, no status update, etc.
<ddaa> "related to" is just a handwavy way to help navigation.
<LaserJock> yes
#launchpad 2007-03-17
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92960 in soyuz ""Show builds" for source packages has a bad default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92960
<ddaa> oh also
<ddaa> please do not put in in a portlet :)
<ddaa> but just below the bug summary
* Fujitsu wonders why the timestamp on bug comments was killed off.
<kiko> killed off, Fujitsu?
<kiko> from Christian Reis  at 2007-03-16 19:06:17 UTC
<Fujitsu> On beta, they're not there.
<kiko> sure they are
<Fujitsu> It just gives a date, or `X hours ago'
<kiko> oh
<kiko> that's sabdfl's latest patch I guess
<Fujitsu> Nice in some cases, but I personally prefer the old one.
<ddaa> not sure if the exact time of the day is really useful information
<ddaa> less is more
<sabdfl> Fujitsu: mouse over the date
<sabdfl> or the approximatedate
<Fujitsu> Ah, the best of both worlds.
<Fujitsu> Very nice.
<sabdfl> i'm here to serve
<Fujitsu> Thanks sabdfl.
<sabdfl> you should now have that on EVERY SINGLE DATE in the system
<sabdfl> please file a bug and assign to mpt if you find one that isn't there
<Fujitsu> I noticed :)
<sabdfl> (thanks mpt, your baby from here on out ;-)
<ddaa> is it me, or did beta just suddenly got fast?
<Fujitsu> Even for karma and so.
<Fujitsu> ddaa: I think you
<Fujitsu> *you're right.
<Fujitsu> It takes 5-6 seconds for most page loads here, without caching.
<ddaa> got this weird "duh? It's loaded already?"
<ddaa> jeez... makes me dizzy...
<ddaa> can anybody fixed the slowness please back out the change?
<Fujitsu> I think it looks a little strange to have the `X hours ago', then `YYYY-MM-DD'.
<ddaa> The idea is that "223 days ago" is not terribly readable...
<Fujitsu> 1 day ago is. 1 month ago is.
<ddaa> There's really something different... feels like beta engaged the warp drive or something.
<Fujitsu> If we've got the exact date in a tooltip, the approxidate can be even more approximate.
<Fujitsu> ddaa: It's not just you.
<ddaa> glad to hear it
<ddaa> but it's still amazing
<Fujitsu> It's still not really fast, but it's at least half the load time.
<ddaa> it's really fast here for me
<ddaa> like a couple of seconds
<Fujitsu> I'm in AU, so it's unlikely to ever be really fast.
<Fujitsu> Erm.
<Fujitsu> I'm getting the random OOPSing again, I think.
<Fujitsu> CSS vanishing, etc.
<ddaa> mh... posting forms is still slow
<Kmos> http://www.osnews.com/story.php/17505/Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-Desktop-Linux-Matured/
<crimsun> heh
<Kmos> some coder check beta layout here -> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/89262/+secrecy
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89262 in gaim "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Kmos> i'll report the bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #92981 in launchpad "Bug in beta layout on +secrecy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92981
<Mez> wtf ...
<Mez> launchapad beta ?
<Fujitsu> Mez: What about it?
<Mez> Fujitsu, why am i getting redirected to it then it telling me i dont ahve access
<Mez> I just wanted to file a bug on LP
<Fujitsu> You sure you're not putting beta. in the URL?
<Mez> http://launchpad.net/bugs/
<Mez> Why would i put beta in if I dont even know about it :d
<Mez> (well, didn;t
<Mez> KNEW I'd reported it!
<Mez> lmao
<Fujitsu> You should only be redirected if you're in launchpad-beta-testers, and that group allows access.
<Fujitsu> ?
<Mez> it was marked as a duplicate :D which is why I couldnt see it in my bugs reported list
<Mez> Fujitsu, i went to http://launchpad.net/bugs/
<Mez> and got redirected to the beta page
<mdke> hi chaps. I hear that launchpad has a problem sending emails to ubuntu-it.org, they don't arrive. The mx record changed more than a month ago, can someone check everything is normal?
<mdke> maybe Spads?
<Gwaihir> does anybody knows if it's possible to translate the "restricted-manager" app?
<mdke> it should be
<mdke> Gwaihir: pitti is the guy to ask
<Gwaihir> mdke: ok... I'll ping him later... going for lunch!
<Gwaihir> bye!
<jam> Just a quick check... If you go to "http://launchpad.net" it always redirects you to "https://launchpad.net". There have been some complaints that it is redirecting to "https://beta.launchpad.net" Can you confirm? (I'm in the beta testers group, so it is natural for me)
<Kmos> jam: it always go to SSL (https) in normal and beta
<jam> Kmos, I know it always goes to ssl.
<jam> People were complaining that "http://launchpad" was redirecting to "http://beta.launchpad"
<jam> Or at least that if they go to "https://launchpad" everything is okay, but if they go to "http://launchpad" they get asked to login.
<LarstiQ> http://launchpad -> https://beta
<jam> LarstiQ, and you aren't in the beta tester group?
<jam> hi, by the way
<LarstiQ> I am, but on other machines I got prompted with the login without it knowing it was me (and thus in the beta testers group)
<LarstiQ> so yeah, I confirm that behaviour
<jam> jamesh, ping
<LarstiQ> jam: hi :)
<imbrandon> i just confirmed too
<imbrandon> i had a co worker ( not in beta ) goto http://laun --> https://beta.
<imbrandon> fwiw
<imbrandon> roll it out now for everyone ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<chahibi> Hello
<chahibi> Hello mdke, do you know if the next Ubuntu will include the official Gnome translations? Arabic is at 100% and is good quality, I wish it will be included
<Kmos> why a simples favicon need to be accessed by https (SSL) ? it make it more slowly..     <link rel="shortcut icon" href="https://beta.launchpad.net/@@/launchpad" />
<Kmos> *simple
<Kmos> kiko: how about this?
<dsas> would I be right in assuming that the icons in "most active in" on a person page will eventually link to e.g. a search for all of my support involvements in ubuntu?
<Kmos> template of restricted-manager for translation isn't submited.. it has 0 strings :(
<Fujitsu> Kmos: You'll likely want to talk to pitti
<Fujitsu> Hm, it does have the requisite files...
<Kmos> what's he's nick ?
<Fujitsu> pitti
<Kmos> not online
<Fujitsu> No, he's not.
<Fujitsu> It is the weekend.
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> but i think restricted-manager was added today
<sabdfl> dsas: that would be good, yes!
#launchpad 2007-03-18
<dsas> sabdfl: filed as 93242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93242 in launchpad ""most active in" should contain links to the things i've been active in " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93242
<joejaxx> is there anyway to remove team members on launchpad?
<joejaxx> or does deactivation count as that
<Kmos> desactivate it :)
<LaserJock> joejaxx: deactivation counts
<joejaxx> oh ok :)
<joejaxx> i did not know whether it did or not since there was a deactivation section
<joejaxx> Kmos: LaserJock thanks :)
<LaserJock> joejaxx: I think it mostly just makes it easier to see past member and reactivate people
<LaserJock> I think
<joejaxx> yeah
<LaserJock> sabdfl: is it possible for MOTUs to see/test PPA some time?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<joejaxx> mpt: :)
<jml> mpt: glad you agree with me :)
<mpt> jml, we have a similar problem on Bugs SERPS :-/
<jml> mpt: SERPS?
<jamesh> LaserJock: not for a while -- we haven't rolled it out for anyone yet
<LaserJock> jamesh: is there any public info on it?
<LaserJock> by chance
<jamesh> LaserJock: not really
<mpt> jml, search results pages
<jml> mpt: ahh :)
<jamesh> the initial testing will lilkely be post-feisty anyway
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> ok
<mpt> http://www.google.com/search?q=define:serp
<jamesh> LaserJock: something about fiddling with the distro build daemon code just before a release gets people nervous for some reason
<LaserJock> jamesh: I figured maybe there might be a seperate instance 
<LaserJock> but yeah
<LaserJock> make sense for sure
<jamesh> LaserJock: you could probably get better answers out of cprov -- I'm just repeating the info I got from him
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> do you know if it's planned that teams can use it as well as individual people?
<jamesh> LaserJock: yes.  That's the mechanism that will be used to let multiple people upload to a single PPA
<LaserJock> and will the PPA repos be apt-gettable?
<jamesh> yep
<LaserJock> alright, thanks for the info
<jamesh> (they wouldn't be too useful if you couldn't ...)
<LaserJock> that's a good start
<LaserJock> :-)
<jamesh> LaserJock: it is essentially the same code that gets used to build Ubuntu
<LaserJock> ah
<jamesh> so Ubuntu in essence becomes a special case of PPAs
<jamesh> (it will be built using separate build daemons, and be published where it always has been)
<jamesh> and, Ubuntu won't have a backing distro archive for builds like PPA's do
<LaserJock> will the packages be able to build off of other PPAs?
<jamesh> probably not (at least initially)
<jamesh> just the base distro release and other stuff in the same PPA
<LaserJock> ok great
<Fujitsu> This sounds rather nice :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93285 in malone "Discourage "me too" comments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93290 in blueprint "Need colored icons for blueprints of different priority" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93290
* Hobbsee wonders if sabdfl is here.  appears not.
<joejaxx> is there a way to: stop users from adding an additional distribution to a bug but be able to have a certain team of the originating distribution to add an additional distribution
<joejaxx> ?
<joejaxx> the reason i ask is that i do not wish for bugs to be added for ubuntu that may not pertain to ubuntu itself
<joejaxx> that would decrease the influx of bugs because users are getting into the habit of adding ubuntu as an additional distribution when the bug does not apply
<joejaxx> but i do not know if that is possible
<joejaxx> on launchpad that is
<joejaxx> i do not want the aforementioned to cause problems :)
<crimsun> I don't know of a way to do that presently; you can simply continue to reject the Ubuntu task
<joejaxx> crimsun: oh ok
<joejaxx> because i know this is going to become a problem in the future
<mpt> joejaxx, can you give some examples of where that's happened. It seems like an odd thing for people to do.
<Hobbsee> mpt: the soyuz bug
<mpt> Except where a bug was mistakenly reported on the upstream project first (or on a Launchpad project, as in bug 88818), so people assume that the reporter must have meant Ubuntu
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88818 in malone "Many people report non-Launchpad bugs on Launchpad products" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88818
<mpt> Hobbsee, I'm pretty sure Soyuz has more than one bug :-) Which one are you referring to?
<Hobbsee> mpt: hehe, true that.  the one that was holding edgy kernel's back, or claiming to.
<Hobbsee> mpt: -proposed repo, iirc.
<Hobbsee> not sure what the bug # was
<mpt> joejaxx, if you have several examples of where this has happened, please collect them in a bug report on the "malone" project
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93293 in soyuz "Details in source package portlet don't change without new upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93293
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> heya.
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: grrr, looks like my info's at least partially out of date, but it looks like beryl's going into debian, so we should be able to sync from there.'
<Hobbsee> that was all.  
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: we should have it in ubuntu first
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: true, but the packages have to be good enough.  it seems to be being discussed in -motu at the moment.
<Hobbsee> and someone has to be motivated to put in the work to do it, of course
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: the packages are good enough to start with
<sabdfl> i'm disappointed that we didn't work to be the forum where they matured
<sabdfl> but now they are there we certainly should be open to them
<Hobbsee> true....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93298 in launchpad "HTTP->HTTPS redirection forgets subhost-of.beta.launchpad.net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93298
<Hobbsee> oh no.  anyone feeling like being diplomatic in rejecting a bug?
<Hobbsee> maybe not such a git as i thought from the subject.  https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/93344
<Gwaihir> just to know: the deadline for the ddtp-ubuntu-* packages, is April the 5th?  
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93344 in Ubuntu "launchpad unsuitable for reporting bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<fabbione> Hobbsee: looks like a good bug to me
<fabbione> why would you reject it?
<Hobbsee> fabbione: true, ish.  still, last i knew, email still required a working internet connection to send.
<Hobbsee> ditto checking for already-reported-bugs
<fabbione> Hobbsee: right, but they can be queued in a local spool like most MTA do when they can't deliver
<Hobbsee> true...
<Hobbsee> that doesnt get around checking the already-reported bugs issue though.
<fabbione> reportbug still warns you that it can't check for stuff and still allows you to submit
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> dupemania.
<fabbione> well yes...
<fabbione> but most people don't check for that anyway
<Hobbsee> good point
<fabbione> so it doesn't really make a huge diff
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> i'll go back and hide in my corner
<fabbione> plus you will figure with time that one bug more is better than none "'cuz someboyd reported already for sure"
<Hobbsee> true
<Gwaihir> just to know: the deadline for the ddtp-ubuntu-* packages, is April the 5th?  
<fabbione> i should really start blogging again..
* fabbione is a slacker
<Hobbsee> fabbione: that you should.
<fabbione> Hobbsee: sometimes i am afraid i won't be exactly CoC compliant :)
<Hobbsee> fabbione: heh.  in the spirit of the COC, or in the letter?
<fabbione> in my rants :)
<Hobbsee> you couldnt rant :)
<fabbione> grrr
<fabbione> planet.u.c has lost my hackergocu again
<fabbione> goci even
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee ate it
<fabbione> oh i see why
<fabbione> they did put in place a hell of a thing with bzr
* fabbione -> kitchen
<AlinuxOS> danilos, hello
<Hobbsee> fabbione: *grin*
<Hobbsee> fabbione: another step forward in world domination!
<Hobbsee> hey Spads 
<piedoggie> ugh.  can't figure out how to create a launchpad hosted bzr repository.  everything points to off launchpad hosting
<dsas> piedoggie: what are you trying to create a bzr repo of?
<piedoggie> my own code
<dsas> piedoggie: have you registered a new product?
<dsas> piedoggie: I *think* you have to run through https://beta.launchpad.net/products/+new first
<piedoggie> tried but the process assumes off site hosting
<dsas> uhm https://launchpad.net/products/+new even.
<LarstiQ> eh?
<LarstiQ> this sounds vaguely familiar, but it certainly isn't true
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: what piece of documentation gives you the idea that it assumes off site hosting?
<piedoggie> larstiq.  we talked about this a few days ago 
<LarstiQ> right
* LarstiQ hasn't slept yet, forgive me for not remembering it was you
<piedoggie> ti says : "Register an upstream open source product"
<piedoggie> at the top of the page
<LarstiQ> are you confused by 'upstream'?
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: so, for actually hosting: 'bzr push sftp://username@bazaar.launchpad.net/~team/product/branch' will accomplish that given an existing team and product
<piedoggie> confused no.  mislead, kinda
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: I guess that could be better worded for people not used to thinking that way
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: upstream here means the original authors, not the packaging of it in a distro like ubuntu
<piedoggie> ah
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: so registering an upstream product is what you want to do :)
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: https://launchpad.net/bzr is also an upstream product, but largely lives in launchpad
<piedoggie> yea, need to change the language
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: I don't recall, did you file a bug about this documentation issue?
<piedoggie> not yet.
<LarstiQ> k
<piedoggie> am tracking the disconnects as I register
<LarstiQ> cool
<piedoggie> k got the product registered.  now what
<dsas> piedoggie: 'bzr push sftp://username@bazaar.launchpad.net/~accountname/productname/branchname
<piedoggie> ok another doco dropout.  one more for the list
<piedoggie> I don't need to do anythong like register a branch?
<piedoggie> also, I currently have my project in a multo-branch repository locally, do I need to do anything magic to push up?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93383 in malone "Mail from duplicate bugs sent to other people who initially reported the bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93383
<dsas> piedoggie: doing the bzr push thing will create the branch.
<dsas> I assume you have to push up each branch individually if you want to do many.
<piedoggie> branchname == trunk?
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: if you wish, sure
<LarstiQ> dsas: yes
<LarstiQ> note that ~accountname should be the user/team you want to be able to access that branch
<LarstiQ> sftp://larstiq@bazaar.launchpad.net/~larstiq/bzr/hpss only I can write/read from sftp, sftp://larstiq@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/hpps the entire bzr team can
<piedoggie> ok doco drop out: the prokect page says the  "trunck"  series represents the primary line of development rather than a stable release branch. This is sometimes also called MAIN or HEAD.
<piedoggie> it implies te branch name is trunk
<LarstiQ> what url is that?
<piedoggie> larstiq:  what is there is no team but one evolves
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: then push it when it exists
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: and just use your user in the meantime
<piedoggie> 'bzr push sftp://username@bazaar.launchpad.net/~team/product/branch'   -<- trying to fill in the blanks for the docs
<piedoggie> so ~team becomes ~esj for now and ~pjt-team later after forming a team?
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: assuming you're esj :)
<piedoggie> there's also a shortage of documentation of how to convert a privately hosted repository/branch to one hosted at launch pad
<LarstiQ> just push?
<piedoggie> piedoggie is my real name, esj is an alias I use on the net.  :-)
<piedoggie> my question also points to a documentation dropout for the bzr project.
<piedoggie> At the core, it's a question of how twisted can you get with the repository chains of branches
<piedoggie> for example, people accustomed to the CVS style of source code control are comfortable with the Star model (a.k.a. hub and spoke)
<piedoggie> I imagine the next stage for them would be doing small two or three person clusters of development again also replicating hub and spoke with a single person being the one responsible for merges
<piedoggie> but after a while, how far does it go?  what are the normal/natural patterns of working?
<piedoggie> But that's not for this conversation
<piedoggie> right now, it's just push upstream from any branch and either count on launch pad being authoritative or a private ranch is authoritative and a launchpad to the public access point
<dsas> piedoggie: You're perfectly free to use the cvs model with bzr
<piedoggie> dsas: I understand that I have.  But I'm trying to move to a more flexible model and level of operation
<piedoggie> s/that/and
<piedoggie> I want to come back to one question which is the issue of "trunk" 
<piedoggie> https://launchpad.net/akasha  is my project
<dsas> piedoggie: what I've found works well if everyone having their own LP hosted branch of a product, and having a branch owned by the team. everyone hacks on their own branch, gets code reviewed, and then committed to the team one.
<piedoggie> interesting.  Does that make it easier for people to collaborate?
<piedoggie> What happens if a person works on multiple branches?
<dsas> a person can only work on the team owned one, or their personal ones. they're welcome to have as many personal ones as they please.
<dsas> for example I might have ~dsas/bughelper/0.1 and ~dsas/bughelper/dev and also be able to commit to ~bugsquad/bughelper/main
<dsas> however we hold off commiting to the team one until someone else has checked out our personal branch and they review the code, and if it's ok merge it with the team one and push it.
<piedoggie> and you create the branches by registering the branches under your account name.  Is that correct?
<dsas> yes.
<piedoggie>  do you need to register branches under the project?
<dsas> piedoggie: no, it automagically does that.
<piedoggie>  from the push?
<dsas> yes
<radix> ~username/productname/branchname
<dsas> see https://code.launchpad.net/bughelper/ for example.
<dsas> it automatically lists any ~person/bughelper/branchname branches
<piedoggie> okay.
<piedoggie> I can see them going to have to make some mistakes before I understand this
<dsas> you can then access e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~yourname/bughelper/bughelper.dev and add some meta data (e.g. stable branch, obsolete branch)
<piedoggie> I can see I am going to...
<dsas> piedoggie: that's ok. what I've described is just one workflow, I'm sure other teams use different ones.
<dsas> piedoggie: Feel free to come in here and ask at any time.
<piedoggie> I know this is more of a bzr question but I am really confused about creating different branches (CVS speak).  As far as I can tell it bizarre is just creating a branch and then operating on that branch.  So if I have a release, I branch that release and name it appropriately (ie akasha 0.5), it becomes its own stand-alone branch and then mainline continues new development.  Is that even...
<piedoggie> ...vaguely close to right?
<dsas> yes, 
<piedoggie> okay.  And then you have more branches for point releases?  
<piedoggie> Or do you start using tags or something like that for point releases
<dsas> I think bzr only just got support for tags. I don't know about them yet.
<piedoggie> okay.  At what point do all these branches start making the system break?  Both the human factor side and code side?
<dsas> piedoggie: make the system break? 
<piedoggie> In that the time it takes to traverse and reconstruct a branch at a given point in time becomes unacceptable or the reconstruction is impossible
<piedoggie> it's probably far enough out I don't need to worry  about it.  With any luck I'll be dead by then.
<piedoggie> Anyway, it's 10 a.m. and I'm getting calls for making breakfast.  Let me try a few things out and see how it breaks and I'll be back.
<dsas> if you want to checkout a past branch on your local machine just do bzr checkout sftp://bazzar.launchpad.net/~user/product/name at any point in time
<dsas> piedoggie: ok, good luck. I'm going for lunch :)
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: most of our branches are not releases, but feature/bug branches
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: ie, for each feature or bug we're working on, we have a seperate branch
<LarstiQ> piedoggie: any workflow is possible
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93344 in malone "launchpad unsuitable for reporting bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93410 in launchpad "Karma is goin down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93410
<pochu> not a bug ^ :)
<bayle> hi guys
<bayle> i have a problem with launchpad, i cannot subscribe the ubuntu code of conduct because launc. gives me this error: (7, 9, 'No public key') but i'm sure i have the public key, it is also load on some servers
<bayle> does anyone can help me?
<bayle> i'm: https://launchpad.net/~diego-bayle
<pochu> bayle: have you signed it with the same key you have in LP?
<pochu> bayle: you can take a look at this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<radix> whine whine the javascript for sorting columns in milestone view is still broken
<radix> (in beta and regular-LP, and has been for like a year, whine whine)
<Ruidoso_Silencio> Today I received almost 16 mails from launchpad regarding to locoteams... that's pretty odd
<thumper> morning people
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93516 in malone "beta.launchpad URL sent out to non-beta testers." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93516
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<thumper> morning mpt
<ajmitch> morning mpt, thumper 
<thumper> morning ajmitch
* jml waves
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93541 in malone "Not possible to 'Reject' bug whilst duplicated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93541
#launchpad 2008-03-10
<ubotu> New bug: #200390 in launchpad "Provide a link from main Launchpad page to self-reported bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200390
<ryanakca> Unsure if this is the right place to ask this, but should this be so?
<ryanakca> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp--1217704244:///~5-a-day/5-a-day-data/main/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<ryanakca> bzr failed with error code 768
<ryanakca> #bzr maybe? (I guessed here because of the lp--1217704244)
<Fujitsu> ryanakca: Have you jointed the team?
<Fujitsu> And/or run bzr launchpad-login?
<ryanakca> Fujitsu: sorry, thanks :)
<beuno> ryanakca, you are trying to push through http
<beuno> you should use bzr+ssh
<Fujitsu> beuno: The lp:// protocol defaults to bzr+ssh if you've specified a username.
<beuno> Fujitsu, right, he might not be using lp://
<beuno> oh, he is  :p
<Fujitsu> beuno: I wouldn't have suggested it otherwise :P
<beuno> ryanakca, as Fujitsu says, you need to run:  bzr launchpad-login
<ryanakca> beuno: yep :)
<ryanakca> beuno: that or just join the team :)
<beuno> ryanakca, was the team the problem?  because, if it was, bzr should be more descriptive
<ryanakca> beuno: it should be :)
<ryanakca> beuno: shall I file the bug or did you want to?
<beuno> ryanakca, please do  :D
<ryanakca> beuno: bug 200412
<ryanakca> Launchpad bug 200412 in bzr "Undescriptive error message when user isn't part of LP team." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200412
<beuno> ryanakca, thanks so much, very well explained
 * beuno is off to bed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200412 in bzr "Undescriptive error message when user isn't part of LP team." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200412
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200412 in bzr "Undescriptive error message when user isn't part of LP team." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200412
<bmac2> I just tried launchpad and set up a project, but I can't seem to get my project files to show up or upload correctly
<bmac2> I followed the exact command that the website gave me to upload
<bmac2> says it did it, but now files
<bmac2> but no files
<Fujitsu> bmac2: Which guide did you follow?
<bmac2> I went to the front of the webpage and registered a project
<bmac2> and followed onscreen
<bmac2> is there a guide I should have followed other than the commands on the screen?
<Fujitsu> Adding files to a release?
<bmac2> under code overview
<bmac2> branches
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<bmac2> the way it was explained to me
<bmac2> that is where the source files are uploaded
<bmac2> I had never seen launchpad before last night
<Fujitsu> That's correct.
<bmac2> at a local meeting
<Fujitsu> What command did you run?
<bmac2> and I am trying to use it
<bmac2> bvr push bvr+ssh:......... etc
<bmac2> the one I copied from the screen
<Fujitsu> bzr push, I hope?
<bmac2> I uploaded my ssh key
<Fujitsu> You got no error?
<bmac2> it connects
<bmac2> nope
<Fujitsu> Which project is it?
<bmac2> and it acted doen
<bmac2> lmce scripts
<bmac2> was just created this afternoon
<bmac2> we created accounts
<bmac2> made both of us administrators to the project
<bmac2> all is well
<Fujitsu> What's the actual name of the project, as in the URL?
<bmac2> except I can't get the script files we are uploading
<bmac2> https://code.launchpad.net/lmcescripts
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Did you add the files and commit to the bzr branch?
<Fujitsu> Before you pushed it?
<bmac2> yes
<bmac2> I did the local command like the bzr manual said
<bmac2> added that folder to the branch
<bmac2> if you don't
<bmac2> bzr push tells you the directory is not part of a branch
<bmac2> and won't do anything
<Fujitsu> You might want to watch http://showmedo.com/videos/video?name=1510070&fromSeriesID=151.
<bmac2> k
<bmac2> I will 
<bmac2> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #200422 in launchpad "MailingList table field defaults differ in database and application code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200422
<bmac2> thanks Fujitsu, when I went to the bizaar site, I somehow was missing two of the command line steps to set up my directory properly for bzr
<bmac2> it is uploading now
<bmac2> the video showed me what I missed
<Fujitsu> bmac2: Great!
<bmac2> it uploaded
<bmac2> now I am watching the rest of the video to find out how to publish
<bmac2> thanks again
<Fujitsu> No problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #200412 in launchpad-bazaar "Undescriptive error message when user isn't part of LP team." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200412
<carlos> morning
<BUGabundo> bug #176901
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176901 in launchpad ""Subscribe someone else" should require user approval" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176901
<BUGabundo> could anyone have a look at it?
<BUGabundo> thanks
 * BUGabundo thinks: it seems that everyone else is sleeping! 
<ubotu> New bug: #200499 in rosetta "Imported translation from upstream not correctly importing all strings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200499
<ubotu> New bug: #200505 in malone "The checkwatches timeout threshold should be lower" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200505
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: join 5-a-day team.  it's not listed in hte instructions
<Hobbsee> oh, you found it
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: yep, I think I'll add it to them :)
<wbrady> can somebody please help me with making my intro2it project a super-project?
<wbrady> its question #25435 under launchpad itself
<ubotu> New bug: #200598 in launchpad-answers "[Wishlist] Adding an assignee system to Launchpad answers like bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200598
<wewek> hello
<wewek> may I ask you? I registered new project: OpenSolaris and I wonder to know when Translation files (which I added yesterday ) will be imported for trunk 
<wewek> ?
<andrea-bs> wewek: you are in the right place. Did you follow all steps and did you send the po files?
<wewek> yes, I uploaded files in .tar
<wewek> https://translations.launchpad.net/opensolaris/trunk/+imports
<andrea-bs> wewek: they seem ok
<andrea-bs> wewek: just wait that an admin approves your po
<andrea-bs> wewek: generally this takes one week
<wewek> andrea-bs: oh, so long? and then if I add some a new .po files I'll have to wait next week?? 
<wewek> it's long time
<andrea-bs> wewek: maybe you will find some useful information here: https://help.launchpad.net/TranslationsImportPolicy
<wewek> andrea-bs: ok, thx
<andrea-bs> wewek: you're welcome
<wewek> I have one more question
<wewek> can I use this link http://src.opensolaris.org/source/xref/nv-g11n/messages/messages/on as a Branch URL
<wewek> ?
<wewek> I got:                                                              This branch may be out of date, as Launchpad was not able to             access it             2 minutes ago.                                                     (Not a branch: "http://src.opensolaris.org/source/xref/nv-g11n/messages/messages/on/".)                                        Launchpad will try again                                   shortly.                        
<andrea-bs> wewek: do you want launchpad to synchronize it?
<wewek> yes 
<andrea-bs> wewek: do you use Bazaar or vcs?
<qense> Is the PPA just for beta testers?
<wewek> andrea-bs: I'm not sure but I think that openSolaris uses Mercurial 
<LarstiQ> qense: afaik PPA has been in use for a while now
<LarstiQ> wewek: it does
<LarstiQ> wewek: so that means launchpad can not mirror it at the moment
<qense> ok :), thx
<andrea-bs> wewek: you can only link the branch
<wewek> hm thx
<wewek> LarstiQ: and what y think about openSolaris on launchpad?
<wewek> is it a good idea? because http://sunvirtuallab.com:5307/ is not really good project
<wewek> for translation
<LarstiQ> wewek: It may be possible to use launchpad for OpenSolaris translation, but you'll have to talk to both the OpenSolaris people and Launchpad people to see if that is desirable
<LarstiQ> wewek: not all projects want to use launchpad for translations
<wewek> we want to try something new, better. so now we want to know how things goes inyo launchpad and if it's possible to use it  
<wewek> and if launchpad team will agree and want to cooperate
<wewek> this is pilot project, witch should show other grups how to translate so we are looking for a best and easier way
<wewek> but we have to decide till 2 weeks
<qense> it would be really nice if another distribution would come to launchpad
<qense> that would allow a great cooperation, even if it was just translating
<LarstiQ> wewek: ah ok, in that case I'd file a question at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<LarstiQ> wewek: that way the appropriate people should see your request and have a ticket so it doesn't get lost
<wewek> qense: yes, it would be very nice
<wewek> :)
<wewek> LarstiQ: ok, so I should ask them if they want to support openSolaris and if they want to cooperate?
<beuno> wewek, probably will cooperate as much as possible
<wewek> ok
<wewek> thank you for advice
<wewek> I'll write them
<LarstiQ> wewek: They will probably want to cooperate, but might have some questions for you
<wewek> LarstiQ: no problem :)
<qense> I go, goodbye everybody!
<cb\> is that an TExt-edit for Ubuntu?
<mwhudson> bug 200000
<mwhudson> damnit ubotu 
<LarstiQ> mwhudson!
<mwhudson> LarstiQ!?
<LarstiQ> mwhudson: I missed you at the sprint dude
<mwhudson> LarstiQ: yeah, it was a shame to miss it
<mwhudson> but flying uk->nz->uk->nz in 5 weeks was just too bad to contemplate
<mwhudson> LarstiQ: next time! :)
<mwhudson> LarstiQ: how was it?
<LarstiQ> mwhudson: good to see people again, and productive, very glad I decided to go in the end
<LarstiQ> mwhudson: and yeah, I understand the travel :/
<mwhudson> LarstiQ: was anyone else conned into thinking that working on loggerhead might be a good use of their time? :)
<LarstiQ> mwhudson: people agreed we needed better support in the webviewer area, not sure if that resulted in co victims for you ;)
<mwhudson> LarstiQ: that much is not really news :)
<mwhudson> LarstiQ: hm, this should be in #bzr i guess :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200000 in qt4-x11 "small QT program removes desktop panels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200000
<thumper> w00t
<thumper> 200k
<LarstiQ> and slowly it grinds to a halt
<nelius> how can i create a translator group on launchpad.net?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #199624 in malone "Email addresses in URLs shouldn't be hidden (for anonymous users)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199624
<anthony> I have a LoCo team that I am the "Team owner" on LP for, and I also contribute a package to the Ubuntu universe repository.  When I make my uploads of the package, LP marks it as uploaded by the LoCo team.  Why is that?
<kiko> anthony, I think because we look at changed-by?
<anthony> kiko: But why would it associate my name with the LoCo team first rather than my own LP account?
<anthony> kiko: Waaaaait - I think I just realized it.  This is an extension of an old bug.
<anthony> kiko: The one where you couldn't use the same address for a team, and so therefore I used my @ubuntu.com address as the contact for the team, which is the one that goes on my package as well.
<anthony> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/82663
<kiko> anthony, right
<anthony> kiko: Will there be a fix for that any time soon?
<kiko> whatever email address you use is what we will use to attribute the package
<kiko> it's very very unlikely
<kiko> emails can't be shared
<anthony> Bother.
<kiko> there are some pretty obvious workarounds, of course
<anthony> The only one I'm aware of is not setting a team contact address, so that all mail goes to all members.
<kiko> anthony, you could use an alias for your email
<kiko> or use a mailing list
<kiko> or a gmail account
<kiko> etc
<anthony> I guess the mailing list could work.  iirc, we didn't have one yet when I first set this up.
<kiko> right
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82663 in launchpad "Can't use your own e-mail address as contact address for a team" [Undecided,New] 
<anthony> Oof.  Get well soon ubotu.
<Ubulette> the i386 ppa builders all say BUILDERFAIL, is that a known issue ? (i don't see anything related in the topic or in my buffer)
<mpt> 200000 bug reports, eh
<sudobash> for?
<beuno> sudobash, _everything_ :p
<sudobash> no beuno, si?
<beuno> sudobash, all bugs reported in launchpad about any project
<sudobash> si... 200000 mucho loco....
<ubotu> New bug: #200798 in launchpad "Obfuscating e-mail address mangles auto-linked URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200798
#launchpad 2008-03-11
<netfract> Anybody here knows if the marketing team has it's own channel ?
<jamesh> netfract: which marketing team?
<netfract> Ubuntu marketing team
<jamesh> it might.  Why are you asking here?
<netfract> is it the chanel for the ubuntu Launchpad ?
<jamesh> it is the channel for Launchpad
<netfract> i know, my question is sort of related
<jamesh> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam the channel you want is #ubuntu-marketing
<netfract> are you guys handeling the mirrors as well ?
<jamesh> you probably want to ask that on one of the Ubuntu channels
<netfract> i have been told to refer to the Launchpad team if i want to setupan official mirror
<jamesh> ah.
<netfract> wrong info ?
<jamesh> netfract: try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+newmirror
<jamesh> netfract: fill in the details there, and your mirror can be added to the list
<netfract> ok, but i have questions regarding official mirror compliance, i tried to contact somebody by e-mail but i never got an answer
<netfract> is there a channel on freenode where i could refer for that matter ?
<Fujitsu> netfract: #ubuntu-mirror, perhaps.
<Fujitsu> Or -mirrors. I forget.
<netfract> thanks a million
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #200890 in malone "Please improve field.status_upstream=resolved_upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200890
<mdke> carlos: morning! Did you have any luck with those po file imports we discussed?
<carlos> mdke: well, I suck, I didn't have time to handle it yet... :-(
<mdke> no worries
<carlos> mdke: I'm going to do it right now, so I don't delay it anymore...
<mdke> carlos: :) 
<mdke> awesome
<carlos> mdke: Hi, I'm ready to start doing uploads
<carlos> (the checkout took a while.. even with a lightweight checkout...
<carlos> mdke: and I want to warn you about something
<carlos> if someone did a new translation, I will disable it
<ubotu> New bug: #200910 in launchpad "Should Ubuntu uploads be able to close bugs in projects using changelog-closes-bugs too?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200910
<kiko> mdke, is ubuntu-docs a native package, similar to ubiquity, in the sense that it doesn't make releases outside of ubuntu?
<carlos> kiko: as far as I know, yes
<kiko> hmm
<Hobbsee> kiko: late mail replies ftw.  4 month replies is pretty good for carrier pidgeons. :)
<kiko> Hobbsee, hey, some of us have a life you know?? :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: what are they?
 * Hobbsee doesn't appear to have one
 * Hobbsee wonders how one obtains a life
<kiko> Hobbsee, I'm not sure either, but I have read about these people in magazines and on websites
<Hobbsee> kiko: oh, hmmm.
<ubotu> New bug: #200947 in malone "Change the ExternalBugTracker API to use remote bug ids instead of bug watches" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200947
<Hobbsee> so, how do bugs have a location?  am i searching for all bugs located in india, or something?
<kiko> Hobbsee, that's shorthand for target?
<Hobbsee> kiko: but what's a target, and hwo is it different from a milestone?
<kiko> Hobbsee, project or distro
<Hobbsee> kiko: i don't understand, but OK.
 * Hobbsee doesn't appear to understand a lot of the LP bug terminology for non-distro projects, not having a substantial amount of time attempting to decode the names, and figure out which values are to go in which boxes.
<mok0> I need a bit of help importing into LP bazaar
<mok0> I am trying to import my project tree into LP, and I get this message:
<mok0> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<Hobbsee> mok0: are you a part of the group?
<mok0> eeerr, what group?
<mok0> I could create the project
<LarstiQ> mok0: could you give the full commandline you are trying?
<LarstiQ> it sounds like you are pushing to http or some such
<mok0> bzr push lp:~mok0/udist/trunk
<LarstiQ> mok0: right
<LarstiQ> arguably, that should work
<mok0> I created a clean tree with my code, then: bzr init; bzr add .
<mok0> and then the push command
<LarstiQ> mok0: but right now that won't. Instead: bzr push sftp://mok0@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mok0/udist/trunk
 * mok0 tries
<mok0> bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "sftp://mok0@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mok0/udist/trunk": Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko
<kiko> Hobbsee, a bugtask is open on a distro or an upstream project, right?
<kiko> mok0, you missing paramiko!
<andrea-bs> mok0: bzr+ssh://...
<Hobbsee> kiko: yes
<mok0> Yes, bzr+ssh worked! Thanks!
<mok0> Now I just need to figure out how to use bazaar :-)
<kiko> Hobbsee, so "target" and "location" are a way to referring to "the task's project-or-distro"
<mok0> Anyway, the description LP gives when registering a project is obviously incorrect
<andrea-bs> mok0: read the tutorial on <http://bazaar-vcs.org>, it's very easy ;)
<Hobbsee> kiko: right, so it's a split between "stuff reported on a project" and "stuff reported on a distro".  Got it, but i don't see how it's useful
<mok0> andrea-bs: thx
<mok0> Hen, bzr reminds a lot of git
<kiko> Hobbsee, what's the answer to Tom's question in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/195953 btw?
<Hobbsee> kiko: 1) bug the debian guy to update, and 2) bug the ubuntu guy who's uploaded it.
<Hobbsee> if it's mroe than bugfixes, it'll need a uvfe
<kiko> yeah
<Hobbsee> or get someoen else to do the work, and do the uvfe
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195953 in wacom-tools "Tablet input resolution tied to display resolution" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #200992 in launchpad "Incorrect text in bugtrackers link: Bug #123 in bugzilla.gnome.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200992
<Hobbsee> oh wow
<Hobbsee> kiko: well done!
<Hobbsee> kiko: i can actually use the also affects stuff without getting very confused and pulling out my hair now.
<kiko> Hobbsee, neat. let me show you a screenshot in a bit -- I'm working on an improvement to it
<kiko> and would like feedback 
<Hobbsee> woot :)
<tdoggette> Our dev group, launchpad.net/~gasp-dev , is beta testing the mailing list. It sends out the bug reports and questions and so on automatically, but not emails sent to the list. How can we get that working?
<ubotu> New bug: #201010 in malone "Keyboard blocked, nvidia or xorg problems?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201010
<ubotu> New bug: #193324 in meta-lp-deps "Require dpkg and lzma dependencies on launchpad-dependencies pacakge" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193324
<ubotu> New bug: #201016 in launchpad "Convert all remaining incoming mail warnings and errors to OOPSes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201016
<ubotu> New bug: #201015 in malone "Search for bugs with bzr branches available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201015
<Andymeows> anyone know of a good project that needs some development?
<kiko-fud> Andymeows, how about launchpad-cscvs? :)
<Andymeows> what's that?
<kiko-fud> launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs
<Andymeows> launchpad's cvs backend?
<kiko-fud> our code import backend!
<soren> kiko-fud: Funny. It tooks *months* before I realised that "kiko-fud" didn't mean that you were out spreading fear, uncertainty, and doubt. :)
<kiko-fud> I am!
<soren> You do that a lot :)
<ubotu> New bug: #201021 in launchpad "Mentoring should be at project owner's discretion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201021
<ubotu> New bug: #201043 in malone "bug contact can not change importance.  help text claims it can" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201043
<wbrady> Can someone please help me make my project intro2it a super-project
<wbrady> I have asked the question in launchpad itself
<wbrady> it's question #25435
<wewek> hello
<kiko> hey there
<matsubara> kiko: can you help wbrady?
<kiko> matsubara, sure, will do.
<qense> I've been working on a branch and when I wanted to commit it using Olive, Olive crashed
<qense> and after that there were lock dirs created, so I deleted them all
<qense> locally and at the branch using the ssh:// protocol in nautilus
<qense> but now I get this error: bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp--1218228532:///~caws-dev/caws/trunk/.bzr/repositorylock): Permission denied: "This method is only for creating branches: /~caws-dev/caws/trunk/.bzr/repository/lock/m8kgsgak73.tmp"
<qense> did I delete too much?
<andrea-bs> qense: bzr break-lock URL
<qense> ok, thx
<andrea-bs> but I'm not sure this will work
<qense> I still get the same error after successfully executing the commnad
<qense> solved!
<andrea-bs> great
<qense> I've recreated the directory lock in .bzr/branch and .bzr/repository at the ssh://
<kiko> qense, andrea-bs: sometimes you need to break-lock multiple times. I don't understand why either.
<andrea-bs> kiko: thanks!
<kiko> I'm asking on #bzr btw
<andrea-bs> I'm reading
<kiko> does anyone know the answer to https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/26223 -- it has to do with @ubuntu.com emails.
<matsubara> kiko: someone from #is need to take care of that. elmo likely
<kiko> always? ok, asking there
<homunqlus> I am interested in an API to launchpad's translation data, I googled it, and I found an IRC log from this channel that by pure coincidence is exactly 1 year old today
<homunqlus> where somebody said "don't quote me but I think you can look at launchpad code under NDA."
<homunqlus> is that true?
<kiko> homunqlus, it's true; it's pretty complicated though
<kiko> otoh
<kiko> translation APIs aren't available yet, and they are targeted only for post-July
<homunqlus> post-july: that means "some day but not in the next version" or does it really mean that they will happen for September?
<homunqlus> kiko: NDA: link?
<kiko> there's no link. it's a process.
<kiko> it means after July, and probably not September.
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I'm trying to upload a tarball but Launchpad keeps saying "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<RainCT> (I reported the same problem here something like 1 month ago)
<ubotu> New bug: #201112 in launchpad "Allow sprint to have a mailing list" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201112
<qense> where are you trying to upload the tar?
<RainCT> qense: https://edge.launchpad.net/freevial/gresca/1.2/+adddownloadfile
<qense> sorry for my late reply
<qense> you could try to report a bug
<qense> I think that's the best option
<qense> if the pacakge needs to be there very soon you could open a question in answers to ask launchpad to upload the tar
<kiko-afk> RainCT, did bac not give you some assistance back then?
<kiko-afk> but qense is right, it's best to open a question in Answers
<RainCT> kiko-afk: I don't remember who it was (switched IRC client, so no logs), but he only asked me at which hours it failed
<RainCT> Launchpad accepted the tarball on the 4th or 5th try..
<bac> RainCT: hi.  yes i was one of the people who helped to diagnose the problem.
<bac> we've opened a bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/194558
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194558 in launchpad "Project file uploads time-out but don't OOPS" [Undecided,New] 
<bac> RainCT: may i ask where you live?  it seems to be a connectivity problem.  your connection to our apache server is being dropped at some point during the file upload
<RainCT> bac: Catalonia, connection is with a 3G modem
<bac> RainCT: there is no need to open a new question in answers.  if you'd like to add a comment to that but it would be helpful for us.  unfortunately i don't have a quick answer for how you can solve the problem with the connection being dropped.
<bac> s/to that but/ to that bug/
<RainCT> and you said there's no other way to upload the tarball beside the web interface? :(
<qense> I go, bye
<ubotu> New bug: #201121 in malone "Option to delete comments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201121
<ubotu> New bug: #201122 in launchpad "Cannot link teams to a project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201122
<ubotu> New bug: #201125 in launchpad "Some teams should require authorization for their creation." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201125
<ubotu> New bug: #201137 in launchpad "commiting to a launchpad bzr branch should give you karma" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201137
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<marianom> hi everyone. I need to verify if someone is an ubuntero. however I cannot find this info where I used to
<mpt> marianom, it's in the "Summary" section on the right of the person's page
<mpt> e.g. <https://launchpad.net/~marplatense> says "Ubuntero: Yes"
<mpt> Just out of interest, why do you need to verify this?
<marianom> mpt: it's a rule sine qua non to enter the ubuntu-ar launchpad group
<marianom> somebody is asking to be admitted and I need to verify it
<mpt> ok
<marianom> mpt: I cannot find it. sorry I'm sure it's right in front of my eyes
<mpt> interesting
<mpt> ok, go to <https://launchpad.net/~marplatense>
<beuno> marianom, if they didn't sign it, it's just not there
<mpt> Do you see the "Summary" section?
<marianom> ahh, ok, now I see. thanks beuno, mpt
<beuno> :D
<beuno> mpt, there used to be a No/Yes bit there
<marianom> he did not sign it, that's why (I think it used to say yes/no in the past)
<beuno> so that might be a bit confusing
<mpt> oh, I see the problem
 * mpt is looking at the code
<mpt> We say "Ubuntero: No" only if you're looking at your own page
<marianom> ok, cool then. thanks guys
<mpt> but "Ubuntero: Yes", for someone who has signed it, regardless of who they are
<mpt> This is because many people who use Launchpad don't use Ubuntu
<mpt> so whether they're an Ubuntero isn't relevant
<mpt> hmm
<beuno> ah, right
<beuno> that makes sense
<mpt> I wonder if there's a way to solve that problem
<beuno> mpt, maybe for the users that are involved in ubunto projects show "no"?   I relaize you rpobably don't have a way of telling, but...
<beuno> ...I don't have to write the code  :p
<mpt> Sure we do, we have karma
<mpt> e.g. Ubuntu shows up in the "Most active in" section on your page
<beuno> there ya; go
<beuno> although, you might ahve to tip-toe around some use cases
<beuno> like the one marianom was trying to address
<beuno> a newly registered user that wants to join a team
<mpt> A chicken-and-egg problem
<beuno> which happens to requiere you ahving signed the CoC
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> you might want to take into account if they requested to join ubuntu-related teams
<mpt> Can't be active in Ubuntu until you've joined the team, can't join the team until you're shown as having signed the CoC, won't be shown unless you've been active in Ubuntu...
<beuno> although I'm not sure how you would know that the ubuntu-ar team is an explicit part of Ubuntu
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> *bunt*
<beuno> ah, that would work
<Ubulette> what's happening with the i386 ppa builders ? they are no building anything yet they claim to be idle/auto
<cpro1> Ubulette: something is wrong with https://edge.launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive/+build/536548
<cpro1> Ubulette: it causes builders to fail due to a segfault
<Ubulette> oh
<mdke> kiko-afk: yes; except for the releases made to the website. But we focus on releases in the package for most bugs
<Ubulette> cpro1, any ETA for a fix ?
<cpro1> Ubulette: workaround for the problem is done, the mentioned build was marked as superseded and further details are in 201001
<cpro1> Ubulette: no, sorry, I can't say much anything precise at 11:30 pm ...
<cpro1> I meant, bug 201001
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> ubotu is tired too :P
<cpro1> where is our lazy bot ?
<cpro1> anyway, bed time... g'night all
<Ubulette> lagging
<Ubulette> night, thanks
<Munksgaar1> Does anyone have a good guide that will get me started translating .po/.mo files? All i get when i download it is an empty file without any strings to translate :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201001 in soyuz "Handling BuilderFail slave status" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201001 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is tired too :p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mpt> wtf ubotu 
<mwhudson> ran-dom
<mdke> he's just really lagged, that was a response to half an hour ago
<ubotu> New bug: #201217 in malone "Search does not find bug with word in subject" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201217
#launchpad 2008-03-12
<limi> does anyone here know what the clock icons at https://launchpad.net/plone/+download indicate?
<mwhudson> something to with being associated to a milestone i bet
<Hobbsee> yeah.  i'm fairly sure they used to have a tooltip saying which milestone it was for, but it appears that got nuked.
<ubotu> New bug: #124325 in bzr "Naming of .bzr.backup directory makes deleting .bzr easy" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124325
<ubotu> New bug: #201262 in launchpad "Project download page contains unexplained clock icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201262
<limi> mwhudson, Hobbsee: thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #201282 in launchpad-bazaar "Add a feed for new code import branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201282
<Hobbsee> damn you launchpad.  i reported this 404 bug MONTHS AGO, and it's STILL NOT FREAKING FIXED!
 * Hobbsee tries to remember what the workaround was.  again.
<Hobbsee> it comes up for *every* *single* *team* *email* *address* *managing*, yet apparently no one feels it's necessary to actually fix.
<Hobbsee> it's a *1 character* change, too.
<Hobbsee> unless the boxes get reworked.
<Hobbsee> morning stub 
<thumper> Hobbsee: which 404?
<Hobbsee> thumper: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+editemail
<thumper> Hobbsee: and where is it linked from?
<Hobbsee> thumper: bottom of https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4
<Hobbsee> thumper: for any teams you're an admin of
<Hobbsee> (yes, there are 2 links there.  apparently barry ( i think) hadn't had enough coffee that morning.
<thumper> Hobbsee: hmm... I don't see it
<Hobbsee> thumper: do it for a team you are admin of.
<Hobbsee> thumper: else you can't edit emails anyway
<thumper> Hobbsee: I was
<Hobbsee> thumper: do you have an email set for that team?
<thumper> no
<Hobbsee> that's probably why
<thumper> Hobbsee: ok see it now
<Hobbsee> thumper: right.  now click on it :)
<thumper> Hobbsee: yeah, that's a bit fcuked up
<Hobbsee> thumper: yeah.  has been for months.  i should look up the bug #
<thumper> Hobbsee: If you don't get a response by tomorrow by the people that should fix it
 * thumper eyes kiko
<thumper> Hobbsee: I'll take a look at it tomorrow
 * thumper done for today
<jamesh> just click on the link a few hundred times
 * thumper laughs
<Hobbsee> thumper: OK, thanks.
<jamesh> each day
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> script it
<jamesh> then it will be very important
<ubotu> New bug: #201300 in blueprint "Targeting to milestone returns to "Target to a milestone" page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201300
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #201334 in rosetta "Transmission not translatable, even though in main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201334
<YokoZar> I have an Ubuntu package (zsnes) that added support for amd64 on the last upload.  However, it doesn't seem to be building for amd64, and launchpad isn't showing a failure - it looks like the addition of amd64 to the control file is going unnoticed.
<YokoZar> Where might the source of this problem lie?  
<Banana> hi folks. I have small question regarding the Bug search engine on launchpad.net (I have only tested with the Ubuntu project).
<Banana> There is a bug called "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12", with number 200338
<Banana> if I search for the keyword "sound hardy kernel", the bug doesn't show up in the result.
<Banana> if I put the complete title, the result list is empty.
<Banana> but if I put the number I am redirected to the bug page directly.
<Banana> It seems that it lead to many bug duplicates (including one by me).
<Banana> Is it a feature, something specific to the ubuntu project or a bug and in that case should I report it (and where) ?
<RAOF> Banana: That'd be because the bug is marked as "fix released", so it's hidden from searches by default?
<Banana> hum...
<Banana> but it was also hidden when I first reported my bug (which was a duplicate).
<Banana> Is this a default behaviour or something each project can specify ?
<Banana> I think it would be nice to show the "recently fixed" bugs (like some days or a week max) so that people who are not aware of the fix stop submitting duplicates.
<RAOF> This would be a worthwhile wishlist bug to file against malone, yes.
<Banana> ok I'll do it then.
<Banana> Thanks.
<Banana> it *doesn't seem* to be a duplicate this time :)
<Banana> oops seems I've it #90738 after all.
<RAOF> :()
<Banana> I did not duplicate this time ;)
<Banana> I'm adding a comment to that bug.
<Banana> it seems that this behaviour was introduced by the request on #34046 
<Fujitsu> Banana: It's a good thing, otherwise we'd have hundreds of thousands of bugs in Ubuntu searches.
<Banana> Fujitsu: I understand that the bug should'nt appear forever.
<Banana> but for some days ?
<Banana> even for 24 hours.
<Banana> I think this would prevent duplicates.
<Banana> This is a rough estimation I made browsing through the activity logs for this particular bug but out of the 52 duplicates it seems that at least a dozen where reported *after* the fix released status changed (and I'm not counting people keeping on commenting on a bug marked as duplicate).
<Banana> And I suspect this must happen often when nearing a release, when many testers are reporting bugs and fixes are commited quickly.
<dholbach> hey everybody
<dholbach> if I subscribe seb128 to a bug, is he going to get a bug mail for it?
<dholbach> ok... bug 176805
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176805 in beeseek "Hive should log its activity" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176805
<dholbach> ok... bug 176085
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176085 in malone "subscribing someone should send a notification email right away" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176085
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach> :-(
<techno_freak> hi, i have a problem with bug #183958. This bug is on BBox which some how got included in projects of Ubuntu India Loco team and when some one reported the bug the whole team started getting the bug mails. now some one marked it as a security issue and no one is able to view this bug at all.
<techno_freak> people in bug control tried to help me unsubscribe the team from this bug and the team admin as well, but it is marked private for all of us. can some one help in fixing this?
<jdstrand> I'll pipe in and say as a member of the security team, I am not able to see the bug either
<Hobbsee> i'ts a very sekrit bug.
<ubotu> Bug 183958 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/183958 is private
<TomaszD> hey carlos, after the last langpack update synaptic decided to ignore the .desktop file translation in the .po file and use the one included in the .desktop file, can you check this?
<carlos> TomaszD: mirv already told us about that problem at #ubuntu-translators channel, he's handling it with seb to see whether is a problem with the patch to handle menu translations
 * carlos -> lunch
<TomaszD> ok thanks
<mc___> Should you get karma for bzr commits?
<mc___> I'm using the same email address for the commits as in launchpad.
<kiko> mc___, only if you push the branch to launchpad.
<kiko> I'm not sure karma is assigned to commits -- thumper would know. I know there's karma for branches, but not sure at what level
<wewek> hello, can Launchpad handle with XLIFF files?
<BUGabund1> guys where do I report bugs against http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/shipit-faq ?
<intellectronica> BUGabund1: https://launchpad.net/shipit
<BUGabund1> thanks
<BUGabund1> found it intellectronica
<wewek> http://developers.sun.com/dev/gadc/technicalpublications/articles/xliff.html
<BUGabund1> sent bug 201458
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201458 in shipit "site has a closed source PDF and lacks a link to help.u.c" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201458
<wewek> can Launchpad handle with XLIFF files?
<ubotu> New bug: #201458 in shipit "site has a closed source PDF and lacks a link to help.u.c" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201458
<ubotu> New bug: #201498 in launchpad-answers "subscribe someone else to a question in Answers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201498
<ubotu> New bug: #201502 in launchpad-answers "Should be able to open a new question by email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201502
<scode> Is launchpard only intended for registering pre-existing upstream projects? Because the only project/product registration feature I can find is the upstream registration form. Am I missing something?
<qense> you can also register your own project to hose at lp
<scode> Using the same form, just not filling in the optional upstream stuff? Is that the intended use?
<qense> with the upstream stuff you mean sourceforge pages and things like that?
<qense> they can stay blank
<scode> Yes. Ok.
<scode> Thanks.
<Mez> is it me, or do i have to login to lp.net then edge.lp.net
<qense> yes
<qense> that has to be done by everyone
<Mez> ah, ok, hehe
<Mez> I didnt used to
<Mez> kinda weird logging in twice
<_MMA_> LP having issues? I'm getting "Cant resolve host" errors when trying to branch.
<CaioAlonso> hi, is there anyone that can help me with the new lp's mailing list?
<kiko> CaioAlonso, yes.
<kiko> _MMA_, not that I know of -- check your DNS.
<No`> evening all
<kiko> oh gar
<CaioAlonso> No`, explain to kiko the problem
<No`> I've registered 2 teams to "Mailing List Beta Testers" Team, and applied for a ML right after it's been approved
<No`> how long would it take to have these ML up and running, please?
<kiko> No`, -beta memberships are usually processed nightly.
<No`> kiko: ok, but the teams are already members of the meta-beta-team
<No`> we're now waiting for the mailing-lists to be up
<No`> "The application for this team's mailing list is pending approval."
<kiko> Rinchen, do you know who processes mailing list approvals?
<Rinchen> kiko, osas
<Rinchen> kiko, so, herb
<kiko> herb!
<Rinchen> kiko, since mthaddon is out
<kiko> we never used to let tom take vacation!
<Rinchen> kiko, well, after that incident with the elephant and the suntan lotion, we've been a bit more amenable.
<herb> Rinchen! kiko!
<Rinchen> :-D
<Rinchen> herb, seems like you may have some mailing list approvals to approve
<herb> Rinchen: hmm. Tom didn't go over mailing list approvals with me.
<herb> Rinchen: I'm sure I can figure it out though.
<herb> Rinchen: I know how to do it.  where do I find a list of mailinglists that need approvals?
<Rinchen> herb, great question. I don't know. I'd have to ask barry who's not around.  It's not there in the UI?
<Rinchen> herb, I never asked about it since it was only a beta measure that was to be removed
<gaten> im having problems logging into the ubuntu wiki w/ my lauchpad account info. it keeps telling me incorrect password (even after I've changed it). is there anyway to diagnose this further?
<Rinchen> gaten, interesting.  You might try logging out of Launchpad, logging back in, and then logging into the wiki. 
<matsubara> herb: launchpad.net/+mailinglists
<Rinchen> gaten, it's possible that you have something amiss in your LP account
<gaten> Rinchen: tried that. any way to check LP?
<Rinchen> gaten, well, if you can log into LP, then all should be well. We use the same info for the wiki
 * Rinchen <- phone
<matsubara> gaten: have you disabled your wiki account in the UserPreferences section?
<gaten> Rinchen: that's what i thought. and if i try to creat an account from the wiki page w/ my lp email address while I'm logged in, it tells me i'm already logged in, so it seems like it should work
<gaten> matsubara: on LP? hmm
<matsubara> in the wiki
<matsubara> gaten: ^
<gaten> matsubara: i cant login to any wiki. even mine
<No`> gaten: check if you didn't change keyboard mapping? ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #201532 in malone "Rename bug contact to bug supervisor in UI and code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201532
<gaten> No`: heh, just copied and pasted the passwd, no go
<gaten> i cant even login to my own wiki from the LP page...
<herb> matsubara: url didn't work for me... Forbidden
<matsubara> gaten: I think you're having the same problem as described in https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/23993. please file a new question and I'll ask someone from IS to check your account. 
<gaten> matsubara: ok thank you
<matsubara> gaten: include the question the wiki you're trying to access, help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com. thanks
<matsubara> s/include/include in/
<gaten> matsubara: got it
<gaten> matsubara: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/26907
<wewek> can Launchpad handle with XLIFF files?
<kiko> wewek, not natively yet.
<wewek> kiko: ok, thx
<jisakiel> greetings... could somebody help me a little bit with setting launchpad as the bugtracker for a project?
<kiko> jisakiel, sure thing. what's up?
<jisakiel> txs... I'm the "admin" of hdlorean project (by now just a uni project for a group of students), and we're trying to setup launchpad to be the bugtracker for it
<jisakiel> but I cannot seem to find where or how do I do that
<jisakiel> we have some groups registered, branchs associated to each group, a core "~hdlorean" group, and two "main" branches, unstable and trunk
<jisakiel> where trunk is the registered "main" branch
<jisakiel> yet, when I try to "fil a bug" it tells me that it's not registered to any upstream bugtracker (which makes sense), but I don't know how to "activate" launchpad to track my bugs
<jisakiel> or where (as I can't seem to find info anywhere, ncht)
<Fujitsu> jisakiel: Find the `Change details' button for the project.
<Fujitsu> On that page, about half-way down (IIRC) is the bugtracker selector.
<CaioAlonso> thanks a lot for approving pyroom's mailing list :)
<jisakiel> gosh :S
<jisakiel> so embarrased :D, I just skipped it while reading the hundreds of pages
<jisakiel> txs a lot ^^
<Fujitsu> kiko: Shouldn't that be somewhere under the Bugs tab?
<poolie> i wonder why someone registered https://edge.launchpad.net/~beeseek-irc-cloaks
<Fujitsu> poolie: Same reason we have an Ubuntu one. To keep track of things.
<Fujitsu> Though it's more important for Ubuntu, because there are hundreds...
<jisakiel> [again, txs a lot... cya ^^]
<poolie> Fujitsu: so it's just being used purely to keep a list of people? interesting
<Fujitsu> poolie: Quite a lot of teams are used for just that.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko> morning mpt
<kiko> mpt, http://async.com.br/~kiko/s.png
<mpt> heh
<mpt> kiko, that's a bunch of excellent ideas
<mpt> They could do with a bit of condensing though, I think
<kiko> mpt, I'm trying to reduce the text
<kiko> to make it less writing
<mpt> good
<mpt> branch URL?
<kiko> it will be at bzr+ssh://devpad.canonical.com/code/kiko/launchpad/dirt-cheap-guided-product-registration/
<mpt> ok, let me know when it's pushed
<kiko> mpt, can I make that page 1-column?
<mpt> sure
<mpt> The branch that makes ShipIt use OpenID should also remove the "Do you want an Ubuntu CD?" section from this page
<mpt> because the former will obviate the latter
<kiko> mpt, ha ha ha. I believe you.
<kiko> mpt, reload the page
<mpt> In the absence of stats from mthaddon, what other choice do you have? ;-)
<mpt> ahhhh
<mpt> The project registration page is an example of a page that shouldn't have tabs, probably
<mpt> Ok, now that the page is on one screenful, it's more obvious that the form isn't here, causing people to madly scan for the link that'll get them to the form
<kiko> mpt, I got them now! :)
<kiko> mpt, to be honest, only 5 people successfully use that page per day
<kiko> so that's not /that/ visible
<mpt> How many unsuccessfully?
<kiko> mpt, more than I have dates for this evening. I'm not going to fix the form tonight!
<mpt> Have you pushed the branch?
<kiko> mpt, well, I actually can't, because it's already stuck in PQM for a pre-requisite change, but I'll give you a diff, hang on
<kiko> https://pastebin.canonical.com/3188/
<mpt> This new page is in a branch that's in the PQM queue?
<kiko> mpt, it's uncommitted.
<mpt> oh I see
<mpt> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #201605 in launchpad "Deleting email on 'Change e-mail settings'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201605
<mpt> kiko, "supervisor", eh
<mpt> Did the Bugs team brainstorm possible terms for the artists-formerly-known-as-bug-contacts?
<mpt> oh, never mind, now I've read bug 201532
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201532 in malone "Rename bug contact to bug supervisor in UI and code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201532
#launchpad 2008-03-13
<kiko> mpt, we did a #canonical brainstorm
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i now remember that i was going to write another script for launchpad.
<Hobbsee> after last release.
<Hobbsee> pity i never actually did it
<kiko> mpt, were you going to give me feedback?
<kiko> mpt, also, should I say something about how to disable your own project?
<mpt> kiko, why would you be interested in disabling a project on the *project registration page*?
<kiko> mpt, yeah, never mind my nonsense questions. :)
<mpt> kiko, I was going to have a go at condensing the text
<kiko> mpt, if you take off my friendly edge I will have a hissy fit!!
<mpt> If it's short, I think it won't be necessary to put it on a separate page
<kiko> mpt, I'm pretty sure it's not going to go on the same page as the form.
<mpt> Launchpad has too many pages already
<kiko> mpt, I'm not going to mess with projects/+new, seriously
<kiko> if you want to help, help me improve the text on that page
<jamesh> kiko: if a user disables a project they own, what happens to my branches that were categorised under that project?
<kiko> jamesh, they disappear too.
<jamesh> so I lose my code?
<kiko> jamesh, I think we should forbid projects from being disabled if they hold branches, tbh
<kiko> we could have a way of flagging a project as abandoned -- there's a bug filed
<kgoetz> hi all. is there somewhere to look for a description of using tags? or would it be project specific (and i'll have to go look in ubuntus docs)
<kgoetz> i found some pages in ubuntu's wiki, so i'll assume its per project
<Odd_Bloke> kgoetz: Yeah, tags mean whatever a product wants them to mean. :)
<kgoetz> :)
<carlos_> morning
<kiko> Fujitsu, thanks. doh! :)
<Fujitsu> kiko: What'd I do?
<kiko> Fujitsu, point out to me that cprov's bug was a dupe ;)
<Fujitsu> kiko: Ah, I like to keep things tidy :)
<kiko> Fujitsu, you do indeed! so when does uni start?
<Fujitsu> Does bug #157342 want a Soyuz task reopened, then, or is Gavin's task the same thing?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157342 in launchpad "PPA-created SourcePackageNames appear to exist in Ubuntu too" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157342 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<Fujitsu> kiko: Last week.
<ubotu> New bug: #201547 in soyuz "Source package web pages should not traverse to never-published sources (dup-of: 157342)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201547
<Hobbsee> thumper: cue my whinging, as requested.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Haha.
<Hobbsee> thumper: or was i meant to check staging, not edge/
<kiko> Fujitsu, it's the soyuz task on that bug, right
<Hobbsee> dead on staging too.
<Fujitsu> kiko: Which is Invalid.
<Fujitsu> Or was a few minutes ago.
<Hobbsee> so, cue the whinging.
<kiko> fixed :)
<Fujitsu> Danke.
 * Hobbsee wonders why one has to go thru a queue to get onto the mailing list beta team, then another one to actually get a mailing list
<Hobbsee> is there 8any8 team that is on that team, taht 8doesn't8 want a mailing list/
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: X restart time. Yay!
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yep. once i read the interesting bits of backscroll
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i'm surprised - i havent' seen this in a while - like, a week.
<Fujitsu> I saw it this morning for the first time in a while :(
 * Hobbsee wonders if it was the compiz update or something.
<Hobbsee> iirc that's what i last updated
<ubotu> New bug: #201749 in rosetta "Impossible to mark as needing review strings already transalted or with suggestions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201749
<Hobbsee> hrm.
<Hobbsee> now, how do i delete a whole bunch of emails, with no shift key/
<Fujitsu> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace :P
<kiko> auto-repeat, I guess
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: doesn't work.  idiot.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you 8really8 ought to know that.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you only had the bug this morning...
<Hobbsee> ;0
<Fujitsu> I have DontZap anyway.
<Hobbsee> don'tzap/
 * Hobbsee doesn't know what that is
 * Hobbsee finally goes off to restart x.
<Hobbsee> !!!
<Hobbsee> there we are.  all is good
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a very bad thing.
<ubotu> New bug: #201782 in malone "Forward Bugs Upstream to an Email Address: Record "email sent"" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201782
<ubotu> New bug: #201783 in malone "Forward Bugs Upstream to an Email Address: Allow project owners to specify that a product uses an Email Address bug tracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201783
<Fujitsu> cprov: Anyway, now that that's fixed...
<Fujitsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654/
<Fujitsu> I presume that the give-back didn't clear the build log, nor the finishing time, when it should have?
<cprov> Fujitsu: let me check
<cprov> Fujitsu: it seems to me that someone has aborted your job manually
<Fujitsu> cprov: They may well have, given the circumstances.
<ubotu> New bug: #201792 in malone "Forward Bugs Upstream to an Email Address: Only allow bug contact to forward upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201792
<ubotu> New bug: #201793 in malone "Forward Bugs Upstream to an Email Address: Prefilled email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201793
<sistpoty|work> hi, lp just sent me a mail stating that a member wants to join a team, however with a mail pointing to edge. should I report a bug?
<pochu> hi there. I've just got a nice spam message from bug 200676, could somebody please look at it? thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200676 in gnome-system-tools "Swatch Internet Time" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200676
<cody-somerville> When building a package in a PPA, will it look for build-depends in the PPA first?
<kiko> cody-somerville, yes.
<cody-somerville> The problem with the chroot where it fails to download the Packages.gz from my PPA is a known issue, right?
<bigjools> it means it's not published your new archive yet
<cody-somerville> I activated my PPA eons ago.
<bigjools> hmm
<cody-somerville> bigjools, This is my first upload though
<soren> cody-somerville: The first time you build something for a given distribution in your ppa, it'll probably fail.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<bigjools> ah ok
<cody-somerville> Thats what I thought
<soren> cody-somerville: YEah. Find the build record, click retry build, and you're all set.
<bigjools> what he said
<soren> cody-somerville: Yes, there's a bug open about it.
<soren> :)
<adnarim> hi
<adnarim> I have a short question: Is it possible to stop a service while installing a package? So I'm packaging an app and if this app is installed it needs to stop another service. 
<adnarim> Can I execute /etc/init.d/whatever stop within the postinst-scripts?
<adnarim> I tried it but it seems not work...
<pochu> kiko: got a sec to look at this spam? It even has an image o.O https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/200676/comments/4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200676 in gnome-system-tools "Swatch Internet Time" [Wishlist,Invalid] 
<ubotu> New bug: #201853 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS recorded executing remote command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201853
<kiko> pochu, gross. :-(
<kiko> pochu, I'm chatting with herb to get it cleaned up. thanks.
<pochu> kiko: thanks for looking into it
<pochu> I'll let you know if I see it again
<ubotu> New bug: #201856 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS recorded ssh'ing into bazaar.launchpad.net" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201856
<cody-somerville> :/
<cody-somerville> My build failed because it couldn't find the package haddock but I see it exists just fine
<ubotu> New bug: #201874 in malone "Need ability to apply tag to a collection of bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201874
<kiko> ### launchpad meeting in #launchpad-meeting ###
<kiko> be there or be^2
<ubotu> New bug: #201892 in meta-lp-deps "New dependency `devscripts`" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201892
<kiko> kiko@anthem:~$ HEAD http://feeds.launchpad.net/~matthew.revell/latest-bugs.atom
<kiko> 200 OK
<kiko> Cache-Control: max-age=3600
<kiko> Date: Thu, 13 Mar 2008 18:55:34 GMT
<kiko> Via: 1.0 arsenic.canonical.com:3128 (squid/2.6.STABLE16), 1.0 feeds.launchpad.net, 1.0 cache.async.com.br:3128 (squid/2.6.STABLE14)
<kiko> neat
 * kiko high-5s herb
<cody-somerville> kiko, Can you create the xubuntu-devel team for me please?
<cody-somerville> kiko, It is currently locked due to an upload.
<TomaszD> carlos, hey, could you check jockey for template correctness, etc? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/jockey/+pots/jockey/pl/+translate
<TomaszD> I have a feeling I've asked about that before, but it's still not using any translations
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 20 March 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> next mtg date
<ubotu> New bug: #201918 in rosetta ""Overview for <language> translation" page isn't useful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201918
<kiko> cody-somerville, sorry, can you clarify?
<dgdfgd> are requests for kubuntu is reality free ?
<spiv> dgdfgd: yes, Canonical will send you Kubuntu CDs for free.
<dgdfgd> yeah ;]
<carlos> TomaszD: you told me about the jokey vs jockey problem, I did the fix, but you will need to wait until Sunday - Monday to see the fix rolled out as a new language pack
<TomaszD> carlos, ok cool :]
<Ubulette> how come the 1st email has not been parsed in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 ? 
<cody-somerville> kiko, The team was auto-created because of an upload
<kiko> cody-somerville, okay so far. what would you like me to do? :)
<cody-somerville> kiko, Could you create/activate the team?
<kiko> cody-somerville, you can: https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Exubuntu-devel/+claimteam
<cody-somerville> kiko, I've tried that.
<kiko> and?
<cody-somerville> kiko, And I was unable to create the team myself :)
<kiko> why not?
<cody-somerville> kiko, The e-mail never arrived. I imagine it got caught up in the filter since whatever e-mail it was sent from is not a member of the xubuntu-devel mailing list
<Ubulette> same here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<kiko> cody-somerville, I can't really help you unless you can receive email at that address
<kiko> cody-somerville, xubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com is where we're emailing
<kiko> cody-somerville, check with the mailing list admins?
<cody-somerville> kiko, https://edge.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team/+members
<cody-somerville> kiko, The ml admin is no longer involved in Xubuntu
<kiko> let's fix that!
<cody-somerville> :)
<kiko> cody-somerville, who's the admin for that list?
<kiko> mrpouit at gmail.com, knightlust at ubuntu.com
<kiko> so they are both MIA, cody-somerville?
<cody-somerville> kiko, I dunno who knightlust@ubuntu.com is
<cody-somerville> mrpouit said he is no longer involved in Xubuntu because of political disputes
<cody-somerville> However, I'm hoping he'll return at a later date
<kiko> cody-somerville, https://edge.launchpad.net/~knightlust
<cody-somerville> kiko, I have no idea who that is
<kiko> cody-somerville, so, nobody administers that list? gar
<kiko> cody-somerville, do you want to?
<cody-somerville> kiko, Alright.
<kiko> cody-somerville, let me file an RT
<kiko> cody-somerville, remind me of your email address?
<cody-somerville> cody-somerville@ubuntu.com
<cody-somerville> :)
<kiko> cody-somerville, hang on. can you ask on #canonical-sysadmin first?
<cody-somerville> Sure
<kiko> cody-somerville, and if you can't get it fixed there, just email rt@ubuntu.com
<cody-somerville> kiko, They asked me to mail rt
<kiko> cool
<kiko> cody-somerville, once that's done, we can either enable that team, or merge it with ~xubuntu-team -- you decide
<cody-somerville> kiko, Well, if you see my message to ubuntu-devel
<cody-somerville> I was thinking of creating the new team to avoid bug mail for core-devs
<kiko> cody-somerville, well, package maintainership doesn't actually cause you to receive bugmail.
<cody-somerville> kiko, We have subscribed xubuntu-team to several packages
<kiko> cody-somerville, ah, and you don't want that bugmail to go to xubuntu-devel
<kiko> gotcha.
<cody-somerville> Right
<cody-somerville> Because I plan to make ubuntu-core-dev a member
<cody-somerville> so that we can have the seeds for Xubuntu owned by that team
<cody-somerville> and still allow the core-devs access
<cody-somerville> And naturally they don't all want xubuntu bugmail :)
<kiko> cody-somerville, gotcha. well, as soon as your RT ticket is sorted ping me (or ask a Question) and I'll help you out
<cody-somerville> kiko, thanks
<LaserJock> anybody have any experience with Qt project translations?
<LaserJock> I've got an upstream that has .ts files and would like to use Launchpad for translations
<kiko> LaserJock, wow, .ts. can you convert those to gettext?
<LaserJock> I think so
<LaserJock> just found translation-toolkit in the repos
<LaserJock> going to try that out
<LaserJock> translate-toolkit rather
<LaserJock> ok, so I can make a .po out of it
<LaserJock> how do I go from a .po to a .pot?
<kiko> LaserJock, there are gettext tools, I'm sure
<mdke> carlos: re our email exchange, would it be easier for me to upload the po files via the rosetta interface? that should perform a merge, right?
<mdke> carlos: is it possible for me to get permissions for that?
<mdke> LaserJock: I wonder if you can just rename em... I thought they are the same formal... maybe do a search for some basic info on the web
<mdke> format*
<carlos> mdke: we found a bug that would make that upload useless
<carlos> mdke: so I need a fix rolled out first
<LaserJock> mdke: hmm, that might work yeah
<mdke> carlos: ah, ok.
<mdke> LaserJock: carlos will know :)
<LaserJock> carlos: can a project just rename a .po to .pot and upload that to Rosetta?
<carlos> LaserJock: a .pot file is a .po file without translations
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> but will it choke if there's translations there?
<LaserJock> or should I strip them out
<carlos> hmm, I think it may work, but don't expect to work always, given that is not a documented or planned feature...
<mdke> you can just delete the translations in something like poedit
<mdke> (I think)
<ubotu> New bug: #201953 in launchpad "csv export of the project group +milestone page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201953
<TomaszD> carlos, could you check https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/upstart/+imports ? :]
<carlos> TomaszD: what do you want me to check?
<carlos> there are two files that failed to be imported
<carlos> usually, because the translation was already imported
<TomaszD> carlos, yes but rosetta shows the bar as "Newly translated in Launchpad "
<TomaszD> when last edited time is 2007-08-12
<TomaszD> the bar should be green if the translation was uploaded successfully yes? 
<TomaszD> as it indicates "Translation unchanged since last synchronized "
<TomaszD> so apparently it hasn't been synchronized since it was made
<carlos> TomaszD: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/200499
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200499 in rosetta "Imported translation from upstream not correctly importing all strings" [Critical,In progress]  - Assigned to Carlos Perelló Marín (carlos)
<TomaszD> oh damn firefox got broken 
<mdke> carlos: since you're here. I'm asking for an upload of gnome-user-docs and I would like the Ubuntu hardy package to be translateable through rosetta. currently they are blocked, can you unblock them so the pot/po files in the next upload get added?
<carlos> mdke: are you going to handle manual package updates?
<mdke> carlos: yes
<carlos> ok
<mdke> carlos: the idea is to enable translation quite late like this, so all the upstream translation gets used
<carlos> both templates?
<mdke> but there is one quite important ubuntu-specific string
<carlos> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gnome-user-docs/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
<mdke> carlos: yes please, although probably there should be a third template too?
<mdke> I think the pot files are created at build time
<carlos> mdke: not right now
<carlos> I can only see two
<mdke> i'll try and build and see
<mdke> anyway, those are the two important ones
<carlos> mdke: I just unblock those, but please, ping me once the right package is uploaded so we can approve them
<mdke> carlos: will do
<mdke> should be tomorrow, dholbach is a machine with that stuff
<carlos> mdke: I will not be around next week, so ask danilo or jtv to do it if it's not ready tomorrow
<mdke> sure thing, thanks for the help
<carlos> np
<carlos> time to sleep...
<carlos> good night!
<mdke> good plan
<carlos> ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #201963 in launchpad "OpenID identity URL should be shown privately on a users person page" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201963
<ubotu> New bug: #201991 in launchpad "Page with stable URL that shows what I have to do for this milestone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201991
<ubotu> New bug: #201992 in launchpad "Ubuntu release manager lacks access to freeze the archive" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201992
<ubotu> New bug: #201998 in launchpad-bazaar "Typo in merge request review page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201998
#launchpad 2008-03-14
<message144> Hi. Are there any steps that can be taken to take over a dead project on launchpad?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mwhudson> message144: yes
<mwhudson> message144: ask a Question
<message144> MWHudson: I am interested in taking over this project: http://launchpad.net/drupy
<mwhudson> message144: i mean here https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<AnMaster> anyone know why normal page request takes like a second but login more like half a minute?
<message144> mwhudson: ok, thanks
<message144> AnMaster: maybe because login pages are secure?
<AnMaster> hm
<AnMaster> aren't all?
<message144> heh.. actually yeah they are
<message144> it seems
<ubotu> New bug: #202003 in launchpad-bazaar "Should be able to review merge proposals over email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202003
<ubotu> New bug: #202004 in launchpad-bazaar "Automatically mark merge proposals when possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202004
<ubotu> New bug: #202000 in launchpad-bazaar "Merge proposal review page should include a full diff" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202000
<ubotu> New bug: #202006 in launchpad "Should have special homepage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202006
<AnMaster> btw where do I set bug contact
<ubotu> New bug: #202010 in launchpad-bazaar "Should be able to comment on merge proposals" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202010
<jamesh_> AnMaster: you want to subscribe to bug mail for a project?
<AnMaster> jamesh, more about letting users know how to contact
<AnMaster> as we plan to use our own bug tracker
<AnMaster> just very new project so bug tracker not yet up
<jamesh> AnMaster: okay, that is a different concept
<AnMaster> and security contact too
<jamesh> AnMaster: if you aren't going to track bugs in Launchpad, you can link the project to an external bug tracker
<mpt> AnMaster, from the project page click "Change details" to specify which bug tracker you use
<AnMaster> jamesh, yep we will once we get it up
<mpt> You could click "Somewhere else" for now
<ubotu> New bug: #202015 in launchpad-bazaar "When resubmitting a merge proposal, you're asked to edit the whiteboard twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202015
<AnMaster> mpt, that is done, what I was wondering about (and now just found while we were talking) was the: "Bug contact:" and "Security contact:"
<jamesh> AnMaster: they are only really relevant if you're using Launchpad to track bugs.
<mpt> They have no effect if people can't report bugs
<mpt> hmmm
<mpt> in which case, they should not be available
<mpt> which would be a bug
<AnMaster> jamesh, hm I see
<AnMaster> mpt, as well as that it shows ubuntu wiki on your user page, I reported that bug long ago, never got fixed it seems
<AnMaster> I'm NOT a ubuntu user
<AnMaster> I do not plan to use that ubuntu wiki ever
<AnMaster> I use FreeBSD and Gentoo
<AnMaster> but I do like bzr
<mpt> AnMaster, we have a plan to fix that, it's just more complicated than it looks unfortunately
<AnMaster> so why on earth can't you remove the ubuntu wiki user link from your user page
<AnMaster> same as for the "ubuntero" or however you spell it
<mpt> because currently we use Launchpad to log in to the Ubuntu wiki, and that was hard-coded in, and it's taking a while to separate
<AnMaster> mpt, so what about a check box for hiding it from user page simply?
<AnMaster> it isn't "useful" contact info
<AnMaster> as I never visited, nor plan to vist that ubuntu wiki
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> jamesh, why do we show it at all?
<mpt> Nobody actually needs to know it, even if they do want to log in to the Ubuntu wiki
<mpt> because they log in with their e-mail address, not with their wiki name
<AnMaster> mpt, my guess: you show it for same reason that you let ppl add other wikis to the list
<AnMaster> some kind of contact info I guess
<AnMaster> just the fact that you can't disable showing of, or entirely remove, ubuntu wiki is a problem
<mpt> I mean, what would happen if we just hid all that wiki info from the UI, even without removing it from our database
<mpt> Would anything bad happen? I can't think of anything
<jamesh> mpt: I don't know.
<AnMaster> mpt, another thing, why show ssh key publically
<AnMaster> I'm not sure I want it to be shown public to anyone
<AnMaster> sure it is just the public key
<AnMaster> but still
<AnMaster> I'm paranoid and use one key for each host
<ubotu> New bug: #202018 in launchpad-bazaar "Should be able to detect if branch proposed for merge conflicts with target" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202018
<mpt> Doesn't that kind of defeat the point of SSH?
<AnMaster> (with different passwords of course)
<kiko> AnMaster, your paranoia is unjustified.
<AnMaster> mpt, hm?
<AnMaster> kiko, maybe, but still
<jamesh> mpt: we're looking at changing the way the wikis authenticate against Launchpad which should remove the need for everyone to have an Ubuntu wiki name registered
<kiko> AnMaster, but still, what? it's unjustified. let's move on. :)
<AnMaster> kiko, what about quantum computers? they RSA will be easy to break
 * AnMaster is *paranoid*
<mpt> I thought the point of SSH was that anyone could give you privileged access to their server, by using your public SSH key, without having to send you your password.
<kiko> okay, I'm getting out of this conversation really quick
<jamesh> AnMaster: do you have a problem uploading a PGP public key to a key server?
<AnMaster> jamesh, no, but I use a different one to encrypt local files and so on
<mpt> jamesh, that's what I meant by "we have a plan to fix that". But I'm wondering if anything would stop working *now* if we removed all wiki names from the UI *now*.
<AnMaster> (of course, I use device-mapper encryption for harddrive)
<jamesh> mpt: nothing would break if you changed whether things were displayed.  Things would go wobbly if we stopped storing them right now
<jamesh> that will change in the not too distant future though
<AnMaster> is launchpad itself open source yet?
<mpt> not yet
<jamesh> no.
<AnMaster> how soon?
<jamesh> only some of the underlying libraries have been released
<AnMaster> jamesh, hm? can you elaborate on this?
<AnMaster> are the libraries closed source?
<AnMaster> in that case, why?
<mpt> by "released", jamesh means they've been made open source
<jamesh> AnMaster: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs and https://launchpad.net/storm
<AnMaster> yes right, and what are the closed ones?
<jamesh> the rest of Launchpad?
<AnMaster> the rest aren't freestanding libraries?
<kiko> jamesh, can you help me for a moment?
<jamesh> AnMaster: most of the freestanding bits are already free software (which we contribute to when they don't do what we need)
<jamesh> kiko: sure.
<AnMaster> also, "Ubuntero: No (apply now)" <-- any way to hide that line? I would be happy to become a gentooero or freebsdero if those existed, but I do not have any plans for "Ubuntero"
<jamesh> AnMaster: e.g. Zope, psycopg (a database adapter for Postgres), etc
<AnMaster> jamesh, and what exactly prevents launchpad itself from becoming open source, and further, any idea what it will become open source? this year? next year?
<AnMaster> and wouldn't getting patches from the community be better?
<LaserJock> AnMaster: https://help.launchpad.net/FAQ#head-34295746b9c12bbe42eee4a9bd5e2656306fd796
<jamesh> AnMaster: I'm not in a position where I can answer that question
<jamesh> (it isn't my decision to make)
<AnMaster> considering that you use bzr, it surprise me you follow a cathedral approach to developing, rather than a bazaar one.
<ubotu> New bug: #202022 in malone "Bug and security contacts settable for project that doesn't use Launchpad for bug tracking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202022
<AnMaster> LaserJock, thanks, but that doesn't really answer the question of when
<LaserJock> AnMaster: looks to me like when the criterion set in that FAQ is met
<AnMaster> and anyone know when that may happen? like, how many years
<LaserJock> my own personal guess would be in a year or two, but that is just a wild guess and I'm just a simple Launchpad user so it could be waaaay off
<rayred> Herro
<ubotu> New bug: #202032 in launchpad-bazaar "Code browsing should integrate better with Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202032
<mpt> vague bug description alert!
<mwhudson> i'm almost sure there's a bug for that already
<mpt> I found two related bugs, and linked to them 
<mpt> but they're three distinct issues
<mpt> * use the same colors and fonts
<mpt> * improve the design generally
<mpt> * use Launchpad navigation (202032)
<mpt> the last being hardest, but most rewarding
<thumper> trye
<thumper> true
<mdke> thumper: I heard you're working on implementing automatic bug status changes with commits to project code - is there a spec I can subscribe to?
<carlos> morning
<andilos> hello, all, i have been looking at the help pages  and i am still not sure if launchpad is the thing i am looking for
<andilos> could i post here some questions?
<Peng> Sure, but you might not get any answers.
<Peng> (There might be someplace better to ask too. I dunno.)
<andilos> thanks peng
<andilos> i am one of the developers of jeliot, an educational tool  for java http://cs.joensuu.fi/jeliot . There is a new team from other university that wants to modify the tool so it is also good for teaching c++
<andilos> we have our own cvs server, and we would be sharing code, with the new team. 
<andilos> so if we start ouw onw jeliot project at launchpad and attach our own cvs
<andilos> what steps they should follow to branch from it?
<andilos> do they need their own cvs system? or does bazaar  and launchpad provide code hosting for them? 
<andilos> is baazar usable under eclipse?
<Peng> Bazaar is an entirely different VCS.
<Peng> You should mostly be able to import your history from CVS though..
<Peng> You could give them logins to your CVS server.
<andilos> giving them logins to the cvs wont be needed if i import the cvs to baazar
<Peng> You want to convert from CVS to bzr?
<andilos> it is one possibility, but i would like to have the same ease of use as i have currently with cvs
<andilos> but if i keep my cvs, how will launchpad help us in sharing the code?
<Peng> Not at all.
<Peng> Launchpad only supports Bazaar.
<Peng> But you should convert to Bazaar! CVS is horrible!
<andilos> it has been working fine, and i love its eclipse integration
<andilos> :)
<andilos> but i am open to bazaar, however, it would be a painful decission if i regret after chosing it
<andilos> i guess i will try out launchpad and see how it serves our needs
<oojah> andilos: My understanding (as a relatively inexperienced launchpad user), is that launchpad can mirror a cvs/svn/bzr repository.
<andilos> oojah: so whatever i do in my cvs gets pulled by launchpad to its local bzr vcs?
<oojah> Yes.
<oojah> That's my understanding.
<oojah> Then other people can create their own bzr branches.
<Peng> Yeah, but I don't know if there's a way to push from bzr to cvs.
<Peng> So it'd still mostly be a one-way conversion.
<oojah> Indeed, that's the potential problem.
<Peng> OTOH, why would anyone ever want to go back to CVS?
<Peng> :P
<andilos> if i understand correctly, i could keep our cvs server as a master VCS server, and depeding projects would rely on bazaar for VCS
<andilos> but  changes in from depending projects wont go upstream automatically
<oojah> andilos: Yes, but it might be relatively tricky for you to get their changes back into your cvs. We aren't sure.
<oojah> Yes
<oojah> andilos: Hopefully somebody who actually knows what they are talking about will answer that :)
<Peng> Heh.
<andilos> this gets pretty close to the real thing, thansk
<andilos> from your commets i give it for granted that bzr is a nice VC server
<oojah> andilos: Doing it like that would also allow you to try out bzr without having to convert completely.
<oojah> I haven't used it myself, but I'm working up to it gradually :)
<oojah> I do know that I used to use CVS and it worked fine - but subversion is much much better.
<andilos> the main stopper at the moment is how our workflow will be, if i am developing within eclipse
<andilos> how often do i need to go to the command line
<andilos> ?
<andilos> how can i see changes in my working file with the latest VCS version?
<oojah> I've got no idea I'm afraid. I would be surprised if at least svn wasn't as well integrated into Eclipse as cvs is.
<andilos> it will be a pity to dismiss it
<andilos> but is bzr just an implementation of svn? or a different beast?
<Peng> Bzr is a different beast.
<Peng> And it's better than svn too. :P
<andilos> http://bazaar-vcs.org/BzrEclipse?highlight=%28eclipse%29
<Peng> If you used Launchpad, wouldn't you have to make your project completely open-source?
<andilos> it is already, GPL'ed
<Peng> Ok.
<andilos> so go, improve it! :)
<andilos> thanks for your answers, if you see a jeliot meta project soon it is thanks to you
<oojah> Peng: bzr can push to svn?
<Peng> oojah: bzr-svn can, yeah.
<andilos> bye
<oojah> Bye :)
<tkamppeter> Anyone knows how to proceed if spam comments are added to bugs?
<tkamppeter> Like the last comment in bug 43824?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43824 in foo2zjs "HP Laserjet 1000 doesn't work with cups2 (dup-of: 65618)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43824
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65618 in foo2zjs "Firmware upload to LJ 1000/1005/1008/1020 broken (fix to be proposed as Edgy update)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/65618
<tkamppeter> Can I subscribe this bug to a special admin team or so?
<Peng> Nice, spam on bug trackers. Is that new? I saw a Roundup installation get spammed recently too.
<kiko> tkamppeter, the process is ask a Question (see /topic) but I've seen that, so let's get it removed
<kiko> Peng, we get it sometimes. this week has been worse than others.
<kiko> tkamppeter, Peng: I'm not sure that's actual spam, though
<tkamppeter> Peng, it is probably due to the e-mail interface of the Launchpad. You can send an e-mail to a bug and the content of the mail will be added as a comment. Is there any filter or other protection against abusing this?
<kiko> tkamppeter, there's no real way to block that without resorting to signed email.
<tkamppeter> kiko, it looks like an invitation to a web community site. Usually one invites persons to such communities and not bugs.
<kiko> tkamppeter, sure, but that user has (properly) commented bugs before
<kiko> so I think it was an error on his part
<kiko> or
<kiko> a spammer using his email as a From: address
<tkamppeter> So it seems that it is a faked community invitation to attract people to visit the spammer's site. The mail is sent to a long list of addresses by a bot. The bot does not know which addresses are of humans.
<tkamppeter> kiko, this is possible, for me it seems that spammers choose random addresses of their lists as sender's address.
<kiko> yeah.
<tkamppeter> Perhaps we should block the possibility to comment on bugs by answering e-mail notifications.
<tkamppeter> The notifications have a link to the bug on the web, so it is as easy to answer via the web interface.
<tkamppeter> Or is this intended for cell phone users who have a flatrate only on e-mail?
<Fujitsu> It's a lot more efficient for the rest of us too, tkamppeter.
<Fujitsu> I think it would make sense to only accept signed mail (it's only required to modify bugs now), but that would probably confuse lots of users.
<dholbach> I just got a mail from soyuz telling me that there was a MD5 sum mismatch (kompozer package) - after 0.7.10-0ubuntu3 was in the archive I sponsored 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 - could it be that soyuz ignored the epoch or something?
<Fujitsu> dholbach: Different upstream tarball?
<Fujitsu> Remember that files are stored in the pool without the epoch.
<Fujitsu> Same with dak.
<dholbach> Fujitsu: no, the same
<Fujitsu> Was there ever a 0.7.10-0ubuntu4?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5673
<Fujitsu> Does it say about which file it complains?
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674 is the whole message
<Fujitsu> -0ubuntu1, I see.
<Fujitsu> That was published before.
<Fujitsu> That's why.
 * dholbach files a bug
<dholbach> and upload 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 in the meantime
<Fujitsu> File a bug on what?
<dholbach> erm... forget it :)
<kiko> tkamppeter, nuked. thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #202107 in rosetta "Code fixes for 6 plural forms" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202107
<Peng> What about only accepting mail to bugs from people who actually receive mail about the bugs? Subscribers and maintainers or whatnot. Or just all Launchpad members.
<Peng> 'Course, From addresses can always be faked, but that makes it much less likely.
<kiko> Peng, this is exactly the case of a faked From address. that user is a real launchpad user, who has posted valid comments in the past.
<Peng> Ah.
<Peng> This is probably too complicated for little benefit, but what about giving users the option to only accept GPG-signed messages from their addresses?
<Peng> s/to only/ to have Launchpad only accept/
<kiko> kinda complicated, you're right, and most people would not enable it, which means it won't really help :-(
<kiko> Peng, one thing that might help is having a "latest comments" displayed somewhere
<kiko> where you could audit if somebody spammed with your email address
 * Fujitsu fakes a few acks for Ubuntu Feature Freeze exceptions by faking From addresses.
<kiko> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #202119 in launchpad "testrunner should log currently running test so our test-killer can tell us" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202119
<Hobbsee> dear lp, please actually let me log in.
<\sh> moins
<kiko> oi
<\sh> kiko: soyuz is the correct part when there is a bug with PPAs?
<Hobbsee> \sh: yes
<\sh> I'm wondering why deleting packages doesn't update the used filesize of the ppa ;) or takes it some time to reflect a deletion ?
<Hobbsee> \sh: sometimes the bug is a feature though
<cprov> \sh: yes, 'ppa' is a plus
<Hobbsee> \sh: you actually have to publish something, or wait a number of hours, before the publisher will publish again, and delete the pacakge.s
<Hobbsee> oh, cprov is here.  /me shuts up
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> cprov: so it takes time when you remove packages from the ppa, that the used space is being updated on the webfrontend?
<cprov> \sh: have you read the help text ?
<cprov> \sh: yes, it does.
<Hobbsee> cprov: the hidden help test, in the locked filing cabinet where the lights and stairs had gone, in the disused lavitory with a sign saying "beware of the leopard" on it?
<\sh> cprov: ok...so I missed the info on the documnetation :)
<Hobbsee> s/test/text/
<\sh> cprov: oh well...it's missing the hint: "please wait a few hours to see the updated infos about your ppa" ;)
<cprov> Hobbsee: that's it ...
<Hobbsee> cprov: thought so.
<Hobbsee> oh, all locked safely in a private canonical-only wiki, of course.
<Hobbsee> because the lack of stairs wasn't enough.
<cprov> \sh: you can always file a bug on that ;)
 * Hobbsee grumbles about launchpadbugrot.
<Hobbsee> speaking of which
 * Hobbsee whines at thumper #2, but says he gets a day off, as it's beer-o-clock.
<\sh> cprov: done bug #202134 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202134 in launchpad "[PPA Documentation] missing infos about how long it can take to reflect infos about the PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202134
<andilos> hello all
<andilos> i am trying to "upstream" a cvs project that is behind a ssh connection, any ideas on how to achieve it from upstram source details page?
<matsubara> andilos: what do you mean? you need a password to access that cvs?
<andilos> yes, i need a password
<\sh> cprov: would you like to have a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~shermann/+archive and tell me what's wrong...
<cprov> \sh: sure
<\sh> cprov: please have a look on the size infos....
<cprov> \sh: nothing is wrong to me, you've just deleted a bunch of packages that will be removed from the pool tonight.
<\sh> cprov: ah and until then,  the sizes still remain with old values 
<cprov> \sh:  it's very accurate, btw:
<cprov> lp_publish@germanium:/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-archive$ du -hs shermann/
<cprov> 168M    shermann/
<cprov> \sh: yes, of course, the sizes reflects what's in the archive disk.
<matsubara> andilos: I think we don
<matsubara> andilos: I think we don't import from password protected repositories
<\sh> cprov: that's what I wanted to know...if the changes to size infos are synced with the delete command I trigger, or if it's actually a direct info from the fs ;) 
<\sh> cprov: thx for clarificaton :)
<cprov> \sh: it's not obtained from the fs, though. It's calculated based on the publishing records
<andilos> matsubara:: thanks for the info, i'll check for alternatives.
<\sh> cprov: much better...so until the old pkg infos are "really" deleted from the ppa, it's being calculated new...why isn't it possible to delete them directly after the command was triggered? (just be curious ;)) 
<cprov> \sh: because the archive disks and the web apps machines are *very* distinct machines ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #202136 in launchpad "Nominating a bug for a series not a release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202136
<\sh> cprov: yes I can image, but why it's easier to push new packages towards then archive, then deleting packages from the archive? :)
<cprov> \sh: because we like new packages and have a lot of disk, I'd say.
<matsubara> andilos: np. ask mwhudson__ or thumper and they can give you further info, if that option will be available.
<cprov> \sh: the component that processes removal only run daily, while the publisher runs every 20 minutes.
<cprov> s/run/runs, sorry 
<andilos> matsubara: thanks for the names, should i send private message, ot address a message here to them?
<matsubara> andilos: whatever suits you. Their timezone is Pacific/Auckland so it might take some time before you get an answer.
<\sh> cprov: a lot of disks? oh well...I had 8 PB under  by bum while working for my last company...650 machines with 16 500GB sata drives...so I know about those setups ;)
<\sh> (16 disks per machine it was ;))
<cprov> \sh: uhm, lots of space, huh ?! impressive.
<\sh> cprov: no waste of time and money...combots is dead ,->
<\sh> cprov: but good for me...now I have 2 TB hd space at home ,-)
<cprov> \sh: right, we are seriously thinking about running the remover more often. I will get better soon.
<kiko> cprov, could we run the remover in parallel with the publisher like we do in primary?
 * Hobbsee grumbles at small bugs not fixed in entire ubuntu release cycles that are annoying.
 * Hobbsee hopes for a fix before intrepid's freeze.
<cprov> kiko: serialized, you mean, at the same frequency we run the publisher ?
<kiko> cprov, or just run more frequently. either is fine by me.
<cprov> kiko: yes, we could.
 * \sh needs the possibility to save special search queries inside LP...so I can drop my bookmarks ,-)
<Hobbsee> \sh: dont.  you'll go mad.
<\sh> or just a fine remote api interface which is not parsing html pages 
<\sh> Hobbsee: I save my bookmarks nowadays via ldap ;) this is sick ,-)
<Hobbsee> \sh: neat idea.  i just use an awful lot of aliases as bookmarks
<andilos> kiko: could you create a project group for me whenever you have time? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/27028 , thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #202145 in malone "Bug watches on rubyforge point to sourceforge." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202145
 * Hobbsee ponders writing a LP question along the lines of "please create a mailing list for team x, add these people to it, and change the default contact address to be that"
<Hobbsee> would the LP devs actually do that for us?
<kiko> Hobbsee, is there any reason you can't do that yourself?
<Hobbsee> kiko: can't manage addresses (due to 404), no one's approved the mailing list yet, mainly.
<kiko> Hobbsee, the reason the ML approval stuff is stuck this week is because barry's on vacation.
<Hobbsee> kiko: mainly the fact that at any poitn where i try to remember how to manage addresses for teams in LP, i start wanting to break things, as i attempt to remember what the workaround is, and hwo to do it.
<allenap> Hobbsee, Fujitsu: kiko's asked me to show you a page I'm working on, to add email address bug trackers to +choose-affected-product. Interested? I'd be interested in your feedback too.
<Hobbsee> (which i tend to have only tried months ago, then given up in frustration, after filing a bug)
<Hobbsee> allenap: sure, sounds interesting.
<allenap> Hobbsee: What's a good way of getting a png to you?
<Hobbsee> allenap: email / host it somewhere
<kiko> Hobbsee, as soon as the beta ends (hoping this release) this will stop being a problem
<Hobbsee> kiko: what, the list approval?
<kiko> yes
<Hobbsee> neat
<Hobbsee> so, hoepfully there will be a way of setting the maling list to be the default which *doesn't* require the use of "manage addresses"
<kiko> Hobbsee, you should ping mars and barry on monday to be sure
<Ubulette> I like the optimized ppa, it's much faster than before, yet, it's still abnormally long for chained upload, ie , a, b needing a, c needing b, etc..
<Ubulette> there's a huge gap between the end of a build and the moment the ppa is populated so it's usable for the next build
<Ubulette> could it be improved ?
<cprov> Ubulette: is it any faster in ubuntu or dak ? maybe we are missing something for PPAs.
<cprov> Ubulette: once the build is finished the maximum ETA to get the binaries published and ready to use is 20 minutes + pub-time
<cprov> Ubulette: pub-time is about one minute.
<kiko> cprov, I think he's talking about the ordering of builds when there are build-dependencies
<Ubulette> + the Missing dependencies retry delay
<cprov> kiko: the order doesn't matter much at the second level of dependency, b and c will look the same to any algorithm we choose.
<cprov> Ubulette: yes, it's more related with the hourly retry dep-wait.
<kiko> cprov, if c depends on b, that's not true 
<Ubulette> I usually push nspr, nss, xulrunner-1.9 and firefox-3.0 with strict version depends. their cumulative build time locally is 1mn + 5min + 40min + 2min. yet, the ppa takes about 4h
<cprov> kiko: a binary is also not-published by the time we queue b ... so, it's the same than c (1 missing dep)
<kiko> Ubulette, that's not a fair comparison!
<Ubulette> :)
<cprov> kiko: unless c depends on a & b ... it will have the same score than b
<kiko> cprov, forget scoring. what I mean is that if c depends on b which depends on a, you need at least 3 build-and-publish cycles
<cprov> ubuntulog: I'm actually surprised it takes only 4 hours in PPA, it might take long on ubuntu primary archive.
<Ubulette> I push those 4 packages in 1 dput (dput ppa a b c d), they start in random order. the builddeps are chained, b wants a, c wants a & b, d wants a & b & c
<cprov> kiko: dependency are not cascaded, I can't forget how they work in the current code ;)
<Ubulette> if I'm in front of my computer, i sometimes force a retry when it's it dep-wait but i know the dep is ready
<Hobbsee> Ubulette: what you're asking for is insta-publish, i think?
<Hobbsee> and more regular automated givebacks
<cprov> Hobbsee: no, he would be better served if we run dep-wait-retry every 20 minutes or so.
<Hobbsee> (which would reuqire that each retry not take 6+ mins to set up, and realise it doesn't fulful the reps)
<Ubulette> Hobbsee, real time publish would sure help decrease the total time a lot, and lower dep-wait-retry would further decrease it
<kiko> we have a plan for RT publishing, but that's post 2.0
<Hobbsee> when's 2.0?
 * Hobbsee wonders what the difficulty is with real time publishing, apart from having to create the required indices each time a package in an archive got published
<Ubulette> (2 lpia ppa builders are in timeout)
<cprov> Ubulette: rescued, thanks for the heads up.
<Ubulette> np
<Ubulette> illustration of my statement above: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all  (dput 1:30 ago with just 2 packages [c & d])
<cprov> Ubulette: interesting
<Ubulette> damn it ftbfsed :p
<Ubulette> asac: you pushed an untested fix ;)
<Ubulette> oops, wrong channel
<cprov> :)
<Ubulette> I hate untested commits in a shared branch :)
<ubotu> New bug: #202173 in launchpad "Launchpad says there is no package 'firefox-greasemonkey' which is wrong." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202173
<asabil> hi all
<andrea-bs> could somebody look into bug 112318 please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112318 in launchpad "latest memberships displayed in alphabetical order, should be ordered by date" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112318
<ubotu> New bug: #202316 in malone "non existant package error displayed as u'Package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202316
<mdke> lp has some kind of lock on me
<mdke> http://pastebin.com/m3ceb21e0
<mdke> any ideas?
<LarstiQ> mdke: bzr break-lock lp--1217777972 ?
<mdke> LarstiQ: thanks, that has done the trick - any idea what caused it?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mdke> morning O mpt
<LarstiQ> mdke: an interrupted proces perhaps, other than that I'd refer to spiv
<mdke> ah, ok.
<mdke> cheers
<ausimage> I have a question on removing a team from our team....
<ausimage> I do not find NU Ubuntu being involved in our activities and do not feel it should be a part of NY LoCo Team
<ausimage> I cannot figure out how to drop it
<kiko-fud> ausimage, +members
<ausimage> ??
<ausimage> I think i did that method
<ausimage> It is deactivated on the New York page... but is still noted :/
<kiko-fud> ausimage, url?
<ausimage> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-newyork/
<ausimage> it says we are a subteam of NU Ubuntu... which I do not see as true anymore
<kiko-fud> https://edge.launchpad.net/~nuubuntuteam
<kiko-fud> do you have a leave team option there?
<ausimage> no
<kiko-fud> ok, I'll remove you
<kiko-fud> I'm not sure, I thought there was UI for that
<ausimage> Should if I am the admin of NY LoCo...
<kiko-fud> done
<ausimage> thank you kiko-fud
<ausimage> :)
<kiko-fud> no problemo!
<ausimage> hmm what about the CafeUbuntu?
<ausimage> it was only there because of NU Ubuntu...
<ausimage> huh... no such link???
<ubotu> New bug: #202365 in launchpad-buildd "Builds page should default to "all"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202365
<ubotu> New bug: #202370 in malone "Please provide link to search in "all bugs", if there are no matches (or always)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202370
#launchpad 2008-03-15
<ubotu> New bug: #202379 in malone "Please "check" the used set of options for "Status" (checkboxes, "all" option)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202379
<mpt> hm
<mpt> bug 202316 is a duplicate, but I'm having trouble finding the original
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202316 in malone "non existant package error displayed as u'Package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202316
<Fujitsu> Sounds like it could be in Soyuz.
<Fujitsu> I've seen the original somewhere, too.
<Fujitsu> Bug #189751?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189751 in malone "Assigning a bug to a non-published package gives a wrong string" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189751
<mpt> That's it!
<mpt> thanks Fujitsu 
<samboneym> Hi, I'm trying to use PPA for building some custom packages and am getting chroot errors.
<samboneym> Also my PPA URL 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/samboneym/ubuntu' returns a 404.
<Fujitsu> samboneym: If you retry the build in a bit over 10 minutes, it will work.
<Fujitsu> All further builds will work, too.
<Fujitsu> It occurs because it's looking for your PPA's package listing when trying to build, but your PPA doesn't exist until it is published. Publisher only runs every 20 minutes.
<samboneym> OK. Thanks a lot.
<Fujitsu> (give it a couple of minutes after XX:00, just in case it takes a while to publish)
<samboneym> UTC?
<samboneym> nevermind :P
<Fujitsu> Well, some timezones are offset by 30 minutes, so it could matter in some cases.
<samboneym> Good point. Well I'm at +1300 :)
<Fujitsu> I'm +1100.
<samboneym> Australia?
<Fujitsu> Indeed, Melbourne.
<samboneym> Auckland, New Zealand
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<samboneym> :)
<samboneym> Looks like it
<samboneym> It's all working now.
<Fujitsu> You uploaded before 40 past the hour, then?
<samboneym> Probably just before
<samboneym> Show published 17 minutes ago
<samboneym> Thanks for all the help. Better go. See you later.
<ubotu> New bug: #202407 in launchpad-bazaar "Entering target branch name doesn't auto-select "Other" radio button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202407
<ubotu> New bug: #202408 in launchpad-bazaar "Clicking "Other:" when proposing merge should auto-focus branch field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202408
<ubotu> New bug: #202410 in launchpad-bazaar ""Propose for merging" for development focus suggests merging into itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202410
<ubotu> New bug: #202415 in launchpad-bazaar "Merge proposal has puny and confusing secondary pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202415
<ubotu> New bug: #202420 in launchpad-bazaar "Merge proposal form says "If ... then leave this field blank"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202420
<ubotu> New bug: #202465 in launchpad "launchpad allowed anyone to alter Published versions and upstream associations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202465
<ubotu> New bug: #156360 in launchpad "Typo in sign of code of conduct page" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156360
<GreatLord> Hi
<GreatLord> I will inform u about the lates project at launchpad website tsonic 
<GreatLord> they sparm all ReactOS user and devs
<GreatLord> and got ban from almost all site
<GreatLord> for they have access to ms src and spread it 
<GreatLord> see http://www.reactos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5358&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
<GreatLord> is a tree we created 
<GreatLord> about tsonic
<GreatLord> they manger get ban from p*bay 
<GreatLord> their domain name have been revoke
<GreatLord> the where ban from sf.net
<GreatLord> soureforge.net
<ubotu> New bug: #202499 in launchpad "Launchpad does not import beta or rc releases from URL pattern" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202499
<EmuandCo> Hi, I'm one of the developers of the ReactOS project. I want to report that the project "tsonicos", mentioned and perhaps already hosted at your Website, is involved in several illegal activities. Formerly, it was hosted on SourceForge.net, but as we reported this project to them as well, they deleted it and now the founder tries to host it everywhere else, even on your platform. The project founder Tsvetan Banchev (nickname "darkmaster88
<EmuandCo> Sending junk mail to other users falls under illegal activity in many countries and I don't think you want to support this by providing hosting and PR services for this project. Furthermore, Tsvetan Banchev states in the mails that he wants to use pirated Windows source code for TsonicOS. This could mean copyright trouble. Because of these reasons, I kindly request the removal of the "tsonicos" project from your site. As I said, popular w
<EmuandCo> Thx for reading :-)
<Fujitsu> EmuandCo: There was another report of that just before you arrived.
<EmuandCo> hehe. well. This guy gets VERY annoying...
<Fujitsu> EmuandCo, GreatLord: You should file a request at the answers.launchpad.net link in the topic.
<EmuandCo> Its disappointing that some ppl think they can copy hard work and claim it to be theris.
<EmuandCo> Theirs
<Fujitsu> Also, both of your messages got cut off.
<EmuandCo> hehe, yes...
<EmuandCo> is completed mine
<Fujitsu> An admin should tend to it on Monday, though you may be able to convince someone to do it earlier.
<ubotu> New bug: #202501 in launchpad "Launchpad should not allow anyone editing the Status field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202501
<Fujitsu> No, your two were cut off.
<GreatLord> Fujitsu how should we inform as well 
<GreatLord> that can remove it before monday ?
<Fujitsu> None of them are around at the moment.
<Fujitsu> They may tend to it earlier than Monday anyway, but we'll see.
<GreatLord> okay
<GreatLord> Fujitsu : we had egnunt issue with tsonic and we do not want any band or connections with them
<GreatLord> the drop was when they posted ms src to public in alot forum and mails
<Fujitsu> How lovely.
<GreatLord> even pritatebay did ban tsonic
<Fujitsu> That is impressive.
<GreatLord> yeah
<GreatLord> they are almost ban everywhere
 * Hobbsee wonders if darkmaster88 != darksun88.
<GreatLord> Fujitsu I do not think u want hosting tsonic after all illage active they done
<GreatLord> Fujitsu their private website is shoutdown as well
<GreatLord> and mail
<EmuandCo> http://www.reactos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=42755#42755 Here, he continues fo spam out forums. This is the 5. time we will ban him
<Fujitsu> GreatLord: I doubt they'll object to its removal. Note that I have no part in Launchpad administration or development.
<GreatLord> they changeing email address whole time
<Fujitsu> EmuandCo: He has to give up eventually.
<GreatLord> Fujitsu : I only tell how they act and what they really do
<kiko-afk> EmuandCo, hmmm, great
<Fujitsu> Yay, kiko-afk!
<kiko-afk> what to do, what to do
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: try catalysing, if not, nuke?
<Hobbsee> or just go straight for nuking?
<Fujitsu> Semi-nuke, catalyse, then nuke?
<kiko-afk> Hobbsee, I don't have any evidence of anything on launchpad coming from him
<kiko-afk> OTOH his project is pretty inactive
<kiko-afk> so I could nuke the project and email him
<Fujitsu> And his project is malicious everywhere else...
<kiko-afk> and if he's abusive in his reply I ban him!
<kiko-afk> genius
<Fujitsu> Heh. Sounds good.
<GreatLord> kiko-afk : soruceforge.net deleted tsonic project
<GreatLord> some days ago
<kiko-afk> done
<kiko-afk> kkiko@anthem:~$ killprojects.py https://edge.launchpad.net/tsonicos
<kiko-afk> https://edge.launchpad.net/tsonicos
<kiko-afk>         Disabled, notified tsvetanmail@gmail.com
<kiko-afk> now we will see!
<GreatLord> kiko-afk : thank u
<ubotu> New bug: #202571 in launchpad-bazaar "Should notify bug subscribers of changes to associated branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202571
<ubotu> New bug: #202645 in malone "Wishlist: Bug Conversations should be threaded with reply" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202645
<ubotu> New bug: #202653 in malone ""Recently fixed" actually the very opposite" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202653
<ubotu> New bug: #202655 in launchpad ""Join the Launchpad beta team" shouldn't appear if you are already in it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202655
<wewek> hello
#launchpad 2008-03-16
<ubotu> New bug: #202769 in malone "no package name .... published in ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202769
<phs> lifeless, Hi, I'm trying to register a project, but the system tells me the name that I choose is already used, OK, but, I couldn't found such existing project? Could this be some kind of bug?
<phs> lifeless, sorry, only the last "?" makes sense..
<Peng> Might help if you give the name.
<phs> Peng, chimera
<Peng> I'm not an LP developer. I just thought it would be useful information for them.
<Fujitsu> phs: It probably means the project is disabled.
<phs> Fujitsu, yeah, probably, I'll wait until some LP developer comes in to make sure... disabled projects create some kind of 'ghost projects', at least LP should indicates that when you try to enter the project page...
<Fujitsu> phs: You should ask a question at the URL in the topic.
<phs> Fujitsu, I'll do that, just asked here as this could be a fast track to get an answer
<phs> Fujitsu, tks
<Fujitsu> phs: It's a weekend, and there're no admins around.
<Toobaz> Hello. bug 202643 actually reports just "Ubuntu" under the "Affects" field. I'd like to spot the fact that it only affects Hardy (as seen in other bugs); how can it be done?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202643 in ubuntu "GNOME fails to load in Alpha 6 livecd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202643
<Fujitsu> Toobaz: You shouldn't do that. That's not what the Hardy task of those other bugs means.
<Toobaz> oh, OK
<Fujitsu> Launchpad unfortunately doesn't provide a facility for specifying that sort of information. It is a most annoying limitation at times.
<Toobaz> well, thank you... but in that case what does the "Hardy" line mean, for example, in bug 108527?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108527 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "X freezes when compiz is enabled on ATI cards" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/108527
<Toobaz> OK, let me guess: It can be done only if I specify the package affected?
<wewek> hello
<cody-somerville> Is a launchpad admin around?
<cody-somerville> If so, could they please change the ownership of the xubuntu-doc team from registry to xubuntu-team? Thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #202899 in launchpad "Should facilitate collaborative artwork creation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202899
<ubotu> New bug: #202915 in launchpad-bazaar "Prompt user to mark branch as abandoned if unmerged and inactive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202915
<ubotu> New bug: #202918 in launchpad-bazaar "When proposing to merge a branch, the status should be Mature" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202918
<emgent> heya people
<emgent> exist a launchpad function to see all personal pending join status?
<mdke> +members should do it
<emgent> yes but only in one group
<mdke> you want to see more than one group at the same tiime?
<emgent> it's possible see all personal pending ?
<emgent> yes
 * mdke blinks
<mdke> why?
<emgent> because i dont remember if i have pending status in more groups... 
<emgent> :\
<emgent> but i dont know if exist this function, and i think no :P
<emgent> mdke: some idea? :)
<wewek> could you please reply? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/26913
<wewek> thank you
<jappdev> I have some noob questions: I am the admin of a project @ launchpad, and I uploaded the first .pot file to translations yesterday, about how long will it take to be approved?  also i noticed that some project can schedule 'meetings' and I can't find how do to that
<ubotu> New bug: #202953 in launchpad-bazaar "Should describe branch status better" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202953
<thumper> morning
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Peng> What does LP's VCS importer use to import svn branches?
<thumper> Peng: cscvs at the moment
<Peng> For svn?
<thumper> Peng: yes
 * Peng vanishes.
<fta> the builders should not retry packages in depwait forever, it's a waste of ressources for everyone
<fta> for ex this one keeps retrying for nearly 3 months: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<ubotu> New bug: #202990 in launchpad "Please add "assigned to" field on bugs list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202990
<mpt> Perhaps cscvs should be renamed to csvcs ...
<thumper> mpt::) 
<yoghi_Bear> Hi all
<thumper> yoghi_Bear: morning
<yoghi_Bear> here is already night eleven pm
<yoghi_Bear> Bye
<ubotu> New bug: #202999 in launchpad-buildd "Build machine status should not be an alert" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202999
<LaserJock> anybody know if it's possible at all to unsubscribe a team from a bug who's been subscribed through being a bug contact?
#launchpad 2009-03-09
<yml> I there somewhere here that could approve the import of a branch from an external vcs to launchpad ?
<jml> yml: in general, the help contact (see the topic) or mwhudson / rockstar.
<yml> jml: thanks
<rockstar> yml, got a link?
<yml> rockstar: yes
<yml> rockstar: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/django-massmedia/trunk
<yml> rockstar: thanks
<yml> I need to branch this app
<rockstar> yml, approved.
<yml> and I start to be really addict at launchpad and bzr do this
<yml> rockstar: you are my rock star tonight
<yml> rockstar: thank you very much
<fidji> someone can help me to create a build source, have just shell script, no compilation
<wgrant> Aren't the &[lr]aquo;s indicating merge proposals on the branch page around the wrong way?
<wgrant> The one for branches proposed for merging into this branch points *out* of the branch page.
<jml> wgrant: pls send pics
<jml> (or urls)
<wgrant> jml: Find your favourite branch page (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk).
<wgrant> In the merge proposal section.
<wgrant> (the new merge proposals diffs are awesome, by the way)
<thumper> wgrant: thanks
<thumper> wgrant: I've got more to do on them
<MTecknology> Anyone around that can assign this to a LOSA? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/63536
<thumper> MTecknology: assigned
<MTecknology> thumper: thanks, i'm trying to figure out why it's not working for this guy :P
<mrooney> Hm, why does bzr want an ssh password when trying to branch an lp project on Windows?
<mrooney> this is new and confusing
<wgrant> mrooney: You don't have your key.
<mrooney> wgrant: oh, branches aren't read-accessible to everyone?
<wgrant> mrooney: It will always use bzr+ssh if you have run bzr launchpad-login.
<mrooney> fascinating
<mrooney> is there a way to branch without an ssh key? I am pretty sure this happened before I launchpad-login'd, as I did that in an attempt to fix it
<wgrant> Since it dereferences the lp: URL early on (it doesn't store it in the branch anywhere), it has to.
<wgrant> lp: will use HTTP if you haven't launchpad-login'd.
<wgrant> Otherwise you could always use HTTP directly, I suppose.
 * wgrant -> gone for a while.
<MTecknology> mrooney: I'm having that problem too...
<MTecknology> Permission denied (publickey).
<MTecknology> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<MTecknology> but I don't wanna have comit privs :P
<mrooney> MTecknology: yeah, I am rather sure I hadn't run bzr launchpad-login, alas
<mrooney> well, I do eventually, so I am just generating a new ssh key
 * MTecknology runs to man
<mrooney> oooh Windows how you pain me
<MTecknology> I know the dfeeling
<mrooney> that's what I get for supporting it and having to debug in it, I suppose!
<MTecknology> I have enough fun trying to build a theme for IE
<MTecknology> hrm - I know this command is right
 * wgrant returns.
 * wgrant devises a way to exploit BMPs with automatic landing.
<MTecknology> GRR! checkout doesn't even work
<mrooney> I know this is epically challenging
<mrooney> wgrant: is there a way to clear launchpad-login such that it will use http?
<mrooney> or maybe I should just use the direct http URL although I don't know what that would be, let me have a look-see
<jml> mrooney: edit your ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~path/to/branch, as well.
<mrooney> jml: I don't seem to have one of those on cygwin, this is Windows
<jml> mrooney: oh right.
<mrooney> I tried that when tortoise-bzr did the same thing
<mrooney> but I guess it hasn't helped so I should figure out how to do it the windows way
<rockstar> wgrant, what automatic landing are you talking about?
<wgrant> rockstar: If I have something like tarmac running against my project.
<rockstar> wgrant, how would you you exploit that?
<wgrant> rockstar: I am Joe 'Evil' Contributor. I create an innocent branch, and propose it for merging into a project with tarmac running on */10 against it.
<wgrant> John Developer comes along, reviews my branch, and sets the BMP to approved.
<wgrant> I then push --overwrite the branch with something evil.
<wgrant> tarmac comes along a couple of minutes later, and merges my evil deeds.
<rockstar> wgrant, hm, that's interesting.
<rockstar> Fortunately, we have this thing called "Version Control" that allows you to back a change out.
<wgrant> It would work for Launchpad at the moment, but nothing open.
<wgrant> True.
<rockstar> That is spectacularly devious though.
<wgrant> Is it?
<wgrant> It was fairly obvious...
<spiv> I've actually used that against PQM, to intentionally sabotage my own branches.
<wgrant> spiv: To stop them from being merged after you've submitted them?
<spiv> "Oops, that branch isn't ready for landing yet but it's in PQM's queue, I better break it so that it won't land"
<wgrant> Yep.
<spiv> And yes, I thought it was obvious :)
 * wgrant pokes staging - hasn't it been down for a few days now?
<spiv> Basically, having a disconnect between what is approved and what the robot acts on invites this sort of issue.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Even storing a revision ID isn't good enough for the malicious case.
<MTecknology> how do I branch via http?
<spiv> Right, but you can use testaments.
<spiv> MTecknology: "bzr branch http://..."
<MTecknology> bzr branch https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-themes/ubuntu-drupal-openid modules/openid
<MTecknology> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "https://code.launchpad.net/".
<spiv> MTecknology: http, not https
<wgrant> spiv: Can you?
<MTecknology> same error
<wgrant> How is a testament useful?
<wgrant> Does it have a really unique ID?
<spiv> MTecknology: you probably need a /trunk or similar on the end of that URL
<wgrant> Joe Developer can't add a testament to the merge candidate.
<rockstar> spiv, well, I've also done similar things with PQM.  I just never think people are malicious enough to really be hurtful.
<spiv> MTecknology: branch paths are ~USER/PROJECT/BRANCH
<spiv> (on launchpad)
<rockstar> wgrant, storing the rev id would work.  I would doubt that someone was able to create  a branch with EXACTLY the same rev id.
<jml> spiv: for the moment
<MTecknology> I did that and got the same error
<wgrant> rockstar: Isn't a revision ID randomly generated? Can't I easily hack bzr to generate the same one?
<spiv> wgrant: Well, a testament is what bzr gpg signs, so you can verify that the content of some revision is the same as what the signer claims it should be.
<rockstar> wgrant, spiv would have to comment on that one.
<wgrant> jml: Is there anything other than ~USER/DISTRO/SERIES/PACKAGE/BRANCH coming?
<spiv> rockstar: actually, it's very easy to control the revision ID programmatically.
<rockstar> spiv, :(
<spiv> rockstar: it is trivial to create collisions.
<wgrant> Of course, bzr-svn does it. Forgot that.
<jml> wgrant: not for canonical branch names. there'll be aliases for those, naturally.
<wgrant> spiv: I am aware of how testaments work, but I don't see how it's relevant here. Joe Contributor can sign the new revision just the same!
<spiv> rockstar: bzr itself won't generate collisions, but attackers are a different story.
<wgrant> jml: Aliases? Excellent!
<rockstar> Argh, with staging down, I can't really test my need API code.
 * wgrant also has issues with staging being down :(
<wgrant> Is it going to be up soonish?
<wgrant> No demo, no staging...
<rockstar> wgrant, I doubt it.
<wgrant> Didn't you just get new hardware?
<spiv> wgrant: right, the key isn't to check that the revision is signed by Joe Contributor, but that the testament of the approved code matches the testament of what you try to land
<rockstar> wgrant, well, you seem to know more about Launchpad than I do.  :)
<wgrant> rockstar: I'm sure I saw a mention of it somewhere...
<jml> wgrant: yeah. just like there are aliases for many product branches.
<wgrant> spiv: Ah, true, true.
<wgrant> jml: So a series link will just imply an alias of that name?
<jml> wgrant: lp:ubuntu/<package>, lp:ubuntu/karmic/<package>
<wgrant> jml: Oh, I thought you meant arbitrary aliases.
<jml> wgrant: no, arbitrary aliases aren't scheduled.
<wgrant> So, why is staging down, and what are we meant to do without it?
<jml> wgrant: not sure. I'll find out what the escalation procedure is.
<spiv> wgrant: you're meant to only do production-quality work ;)
<wgrant> spiv: Could the BMP store the content of the testament, without requiring a sig on the submitter's side?
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | staging down, waiting for sysadmins to intervene
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | staging down, waiting for sysadmins to intervene, no ETA
<spiv> wgrant: sure, I don't see why not.
<wgrant> spiv: So that solves the issue, then.
<wgrant> Also, are private branch diffs stored in the restricted librarian?
<wgrant> Or are they going to become another easy target once they have predictable filenames in a release or two?
<wgrant> I take it that one is not meant to get quotes around the content of the BMP comment textarea?
<spiv> wgrant: I don't know much about the implementation of BMP
<wgrant> Alright, the BMP commenting stuff has me completely confused now.
<wgrant> Why does hitting reply a second time let me edit my original comment, but as if it has been repr()ed, and then thread the edited version under the original?
<rockstar> wgrant, it's putting the original comment in quotes.  I originally wanted to do it like email quoting, but someone wanted actual quotation marks.
<wgrant> rockstar: Ohhh.
<wgrant> That is completely confusing.
<wgrant> And wrong.
<rockstar> So it's not a repr, but a quote, since you're replying to another comment.
<wgrant> I'm not replying to another comment.
<wgrant> The reply button was at the bottom of the comments, not in a comment.
<rockstar> wgrant, yes, it's pretty confusing to get the emails and go "Why did you include what I said to you?"
<wgrant> But I see now that I was.
<rockstar> If it says reply at all, it's a reply.
<wgrant> So: 1) Use a proper quoting mechanism. 2) Put the reply button inside the comment.
<rockstar> wgrant, the reply button inside the comment is also something I'd like to see, but it sounds like we're the minority.
<wgrant> I assumed I was just replying to the proposal. I must have had 'Add new comment' scrolled off my screen.
<wgrant> It isn't often that LP's UI manages to completely confuse me - this must be bad!
<wgrant> rockstar: Are there Won't Fixed bugs that I need to growl at, or shall I file some?
<rockstar> wgrant, no idea.
 * wgrant files some.
<wgrant> I'm also concerned that it's completely different from bug commenting.
<rockstar> Bug commenting isn't threaded though.
 * rockstar checks to make sure that's correct.
<rockstar> Yeah, that's right.
<wgrant> That's a difference.
<wgrant> There is no reason for one to be and not the other.
<wgrant> Particularly as bugs are often interacted with by email.
<wgrant> Which is very much threaded.
<wgrant> And has threading headers.
<wgrant> I would love bug comments to be threaded.
<rockstar> wgrant, that is something I can do nothing about.  :)
<wgrant> rockstar: Bugs filed, anyway.
<wgrant> Do you know where private branch BMP diffs are stored?
<rockstar> wgrant, not particularly.  Lemme look.
<wgrant> BMP pages showing outdated diffs also makes me cry.
<wgrant> (even though the download link gives me the right one, as I have mad running).
<wgrant> Ehem, yes, the two links to the diff are different.
<thumper> wgrant: don't worry about where private branch diffs are stored ;P
<wgrant> thumper: I'm afraid I can't do that after P3As...
<thumper> wgrant: :)
<thumper> wgrant: I plan to have better diff behaviour this cycle for projects using lp:mad
<wgrant> thumper: How can it possibly know that two different diffs are the current one for the proposal?
<thumper> wgrant: because they are generated differently
<thumper> wgrant: one is the review diff, created based on the changes in that branch from the LCA of the target
<thumper> wgrant: the other is the preview diff, if what the target would look like with the branch merged in
<thumper> wgrant: the review diff can never have conflicts
<thumper> wgrant: the preview one can
<thumper> wgrant: and the proposal has two diff slots
<thumper> wgrant: one for the review diff
<thumper> wgrant: and the other for the preview diff
<thumper> wgrant: the review diff never changes over time
<thumper> wgrant: the preview diff does
<wgrant> thumper: Ahhh. That confuses me.
<wgrant> That is completely opaque.
<thumper> :)
<thumper> wgrant: I'll write something up soon(ish)
<wgrant> If it needs explanation, it is surely a bug.
<thumper> not a bug, a feature
<thumper> just not well explained
<thumper> perhaps the bug is the lack of explination
<wgrant> Right. Or the need for an explanation.
<wgrant> thumper: I don't see how it can be a feature that there is no way to make the obvious diff look anything like the current state of the branch.
<thumper> wgrant: I'll be working on that this cycle
<thumper> wgrant: don't get your knickers in a twist
<wgrant> It just seems overly complex for approximately no benefit apart from confusion.
<thumper> I'll not go into the pro's and con's right now, but I'll write something up on the wiki
<thumper> the con right now is confusing ui
<thumper> that we can fix
<thumper> then it'll be pro's all round :)
<wgrant> We can hope!
<thumper> that we can
<thumper> do it I will
<thumper-jfdi> dumb name length limits
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> thumper: Why did you tell me not to worry about wherre private branch diffs are stored? Because they are in the restricted librarian?
<Peng_> Pointless question, but: When exactly does the branch puller mirror a specific branch? Exactly every 6 hours (or whatever) after it was registered? Roughly every 6 hours, going through all branches in alphabetical order, or what?
<jml> Peng_: it schedules it for six hours after the last successful mirror.
<Peng_> jml: Exactly six hours, down to the second?
<jml> Peng_: it *schedules* it for then, but it doesn't happen then.
<jml> Peng_: why do you want to know?
<spiv> Peng_: given the vagaries of the internet between the puller and random branches, down to the second precision wouldn't mean much...
<Peng_> jml: Just because it mirrored two of my branches within a couple seconds of each other, which is quite a coincidence.
<Peng_> Like I said, pointless question. :)
<Peng_> s/within a couple seconds of each other/at the same time/
<jml> Peng_: oh, so, we mirror branches with a cron job
<jml> Peng_: and that mirrors a bunch of branches in parallel.
<jml> Peng_: the order is essentially random.
<Peng_> jml: Okay.
<Peng_> Thanks for answering. :-)
<poolie> jml, thumper, bug 339806
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339806 in launchpad-bazaar ""page not found" on newly created merge proposals" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339806
<Coke> I'm checking in and pushing revision 8 from my local branch, but it remains at revision 3 on launchpad. Why is that?
<Coke> Oh, now it updated.
<Coke> When I do bzr ci -m "test" it doesn't update launchpads branch? I have to push it?
<spiv> Coke: if you have a branch, then yes you need to push.
<spiv> Coke: if you have a checkout of a branch, then commits in that checkout are written directly to the branch.
<Coke> spiv: does it matter which one I do?
<spiv> Coke: nope.  It's just a matter of how you prefer to work.
<johnaaronros1> I've created a new bug and attached some messages. However, when I try to attach the last file and message and click save changes, nothing happens. It's bug 338780.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338780 in linux "usb memory stick does not show on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338780
<Coke> spiv: hm. actually, this push thing isn't that bad. no need to send to server every time you commit.
<Coke> and I usually commit one file at a time, so... I save a few seconds by not sending it. :)
<johnaaronrose> anybody there?
 * wgrant pokes people about https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62675
<bigjools> wgrant: noted, thanks
<wgrant> bigjools: Thanks.
<wgrant> Why can a branch be a series branch for something other than its own project?
<ttx> Help needed: builds in my PPA fail with "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ttx/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<bigjools> ttx: let me check
<ttx> bigjools: there was a username rename recently so it might have borked something.
<bigjools> ttx: re-try it
<bigjools> ttx: ag
<bigjools> ah, I mean
<ttx> retry in progress
<bigjools> renaming yourself with a PPA is not really supported
<bigjools> ttx: please file a Question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and ask for an admin to fix your repository
<bigjools> ttx: it will be horribly broken until someone fixes it
<ttx> bigjools: ok thx
<ttx> bigjools: filed.
<ttx> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/63573
<johnaaronrose> I recorded a new bug 338780 with some attachments OK. But refuses to save last comment with attachment. Any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338780 in linux "usb memory stick does not show on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338780
<wgrant> johnaaronrose: 'refuses'?
<johnaaronrose> I clickon Save button (after keying in text for comment and attaching file) but nothing happens
<wgrant> Nothing at all happens? The page doesn't even reload?
<johnaaronrose> Page does not appear to reload. I've even waited 2 days before trying again. Still nothing.
<wgrant> Which web browser are you using?
<johnaaronrose> Firefox 3.0.7 as part of Hardy
<wgrant> That's really odd. You might be best waiting for a real Launchpad person to appear.
<johnaaronrose> Only thing I can think of is that perhaps there's a maximum number of successsive comments/attachments by one person for a bug: I've done 4..
<wgrant> It should at least reload the page.
<wgrant> As it's just a normal form.
<johnaaronrose> I'ce also tried pressing F5 after clicking Save changes button. That reloads forms but 'loses' comment/attachments!
<wgrant> johnaaronrose: Have you restarted Firefox?
<wgrant> Firefox has this habit of doing nasty things after upgrades if you don't restart once or twice.
<wgrant> And there was a Firefox update a day or two ago.
<Coke> wgrant: ?!
<wgrant> Coke: Erm?
<Coke> wgrant: I doubt that has any impact on his problem
<wgrant> You would be surprised.
<Coke> Yes, I would.
<Coke> If anybody has programmed Firefox so badly that it requires not one, but two restarts before acting properly they should be executed.
<Coke> And not binary executed, killed executed.
<wgrant> It depends on the session management, I think.
<Coke> But then again, I actualy have quality standards.
<wgrant> But one restart, certainly.
<Coke> wgrant: session management?
<wgrant> Coke: Yes, its magical session restoration after restart thing.
<Coke> ah, those sessions.
<Coke> Sounds like a bug in launchpad to me, anyway.
<Coke> I've never had any problems upgrading firefox, the process and it's shared objects are loaded into memory, upgrading them does not change anything
<wgrant> That would have been my first guess, but it's a perfectly normal unJavaScripty form.
<wgrant> Erm, shared objects don't help Firefox.
<Coke> wgrant: the interresting portion is what happens once the browser posts the POST
<wgrant> Coke: Which it doesn't seem to be, as it's not reloading at all.
<Coke> when hanging, it's probably that the server says "well, here's 1.5mb" while in fact there is only 1.4
<Coke> wgrant: nothing?
<Coke> no reaction from clicking the button?
<wgrant> That's the impression I got.
<Coke> WEIRD
<wgrant> But I of coiurse don't know entirely.
<wgrant> Firefox does that after upgrades!
<wgrant> It gets its XUL replaced under it, and it fails to load pages semi-randomly.
<wgrant> It just won't change anything.
<Coke> Well, firefox has turned into a bloated piece of garbage the last, uhm, 5 years.
<wgrant> Yes...
<Coke> There's no proper web browser available today, only "suites"
<Coke> links2 is cool
<wgrant> That's why Ubuntu gives the 'You must restart Firefox' notification when it's upgraded.
<wgrant> Because otherwise it breaks horribly in obscure ways.
<Coke> wgrant: yes, "for changes to take effect" is waht firefox itself says
<Coke> but here's my logic: the binary is in memory along with it's shared code already, upgrading it won't do anything for the running process
<Coke> certainly not change it
<wgrant> It's not the binary.
<wgrant> It uses extra stuff from the filesystem!
<Coke> must be why it takes forever to start up
<wgrant> Of course, this wouldn't be a problem if they did proper security-only updates.
<wgrant> But this is waaaay offtopicl
<Coke> XUL sounds  lot lik zul or zool or whatever the heck the baddie in ghost busters was named
<Coke> im the keymaster are you the gatekeeper
<Coke> wgrant: ever tried using gecko for your own project? don't.
<wgrant> I don't plan to.
<Coke> it's a huge mess. prepare to engage a 1.5G SDK to get access to the 1M layout engine
<Coke> I'm on archlinux with rolling releases, firefox frequently segfaults
<wgrant> Has the publisher changed recently, or is it broken? One of my sources and lots of my binaries have been PENDING since well before 1200, and at least the source would normally have been published by 1205...
<wgrant> (Ubuntu primary, not PPA)
<cprov> wgrant: the publisher is having issues in the primary archive.
<wgrant> cprov: cjwatson informed me in #ubuntu-devel a while ago. Thanks.
<cprov> wgrant: good
<savvas> is there a way to check if a launchpad user is an ubuntero?
<savvas> I mean in launchpadlib
<wgrant> savvas: It doesn't look like it.
<walterl> hi
<walterl> is there something wrong with bazaar.launchpad.net?
<walterl> or is that what the topic refers to?
<persia> walterl, You might describe your symptoms, and someone could look at it.  The topic is likely about staging.launchpad.net
<walterl> persia: i'm trying to get to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gtg/gtg/trunk, but only get to a page that says "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<walterl> i've tried a few times over the last 15 mins
<wgrant> Sounds like a LOSA needs to give Loggerhead a poke...
<leonardr> https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: leonardr | staging down, waiting for sysadmins to intervene, no ETA
<wgrant> leonardr: You missed.
<leonardr> argh
<leonardr> https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | staging down, waiting for sysadmins to intervene, no ETA
<walterl> ok, looks like my url is availble :D
<walterl> kthnxbye
<wgrant> leonardr: And again...
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | staging down, waiting for sysadmins to intervene, no ETA
<leonardr> there we go
<savvas> wgrant: ok thanks :)
<cyberix> Have there been any discussions about making PPA's easier to use?
<cyberix> My use case:
<cyberix> 1.) I throw PPA front page url to a user
<cyberix> 2.) The user goes WTF?!
<cyberix> What should happen:
<cyberix> 1.) I throw PPA front page url to a user
<cyberix> 2.) The user can form an understanding about what it is
<cyberix> 3.) The user is able to make it work
<cyberix> 4.) The user install the software he was originally looking after
<noodles775> cyberix: Yeah, the PPA page is very much oriented to the owner of the archive atm., rather than people wanting to use it...
<cyberix> I was going to file a "wish list" bug, but I decide to come here and ask, if that is the right way to deal with this problem
<wgrant> cprov: I take it that the publisher is no longer crashing?
<noodles775> cyberix: Certainly, check if there's not one there already, and if not, create a wish list bug... I think lots of people would like to see a much more user-oriented ppa page :)
<cprov> wgrant: right, we've fixed it.
<cyberix> noodles775: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/339951
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339951 in launchpad "Explain PPA's to users" [Undecided,New]
<noodles775> cyberix: great... thanks for the details of what you envisage there!
<cyberix> np
<cyberix> Thanks to you for supporting the idea :-)
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mneptok> OpenID LP hackers? show of hands?
<jkakar> leonardr: Good morning!  I started using launchpadlib this weekend.  It's really easy to use and I had a good time playing with it.
<leonardr> jkakar, good to hear
<jkakar> leonardr: I'm having performance issues though.  It seems to be performing a lot of requests to get the data I need.
<leonardr> jkakar, what data do you need?
<jkakar> leonardr: I'm doing things like finding a project, finding a milestone, finding all bugs in the milestone, getting them all and displaying them in a bug listing.
<rockstar> jkakar, what data?
<jkakar> leonardr: This code, for a milestone with 44 bugs, takes 45 seconds to run here and generates ~100 requests to launchpad: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/128802/
<jkakar> leonardr: Am I don't something I shouldn't be?  I didn't see a way to batch requests.
<jkakar> leonardr: The other code used by that snippet is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/128806/
<leonardr> jkakar, there is no way to batch requests right now
<jkakar> leonardr: Okay, cool, that's what I figured by poking around.
<cjwatson> danilos: some of the "Import problem" mails from Rosetta kind of confuse me
<leonardr> jkakar: you might not need to get the .bug of every single bug task
<cjwatson> danilos: specifically the one that complains about the PO-Revision-Date header not having been updated
<danilos> cjwatson: ah, I'll fix those shortly
<cjwatson> danilos: does that mean that the content of the file changed but the date header didn't?
<danilos> cjwatson: in most cases, that means that they have not changed at all
<cjwatson> danilos: so this is just Rosetta being incorrectly picky and I can stop worrying about those mails?
<danilos> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> danilos: ok, thanks, I'll delete those mails then
<danilos> cjwatson: I'll disable those notifications (in some cases, it's about uploading older files than what we have), and disable success notifications, and that should be it
<jkakar> leonardr: Oh?  But the data I want is half on bug (id, title) and half on bug task (assignee, status).
<leonardr> ok, i guess you do
<danilos> cjwatson: fyi, bug 331094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331094 in rosetta "Accept PO files with unchanged revision dates" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331094
<leonardr> ideally there would be something that returned the bugs instead of the tasks
<mneptok> danilos: heh, just switched to this workspace from a browser window of a GNOME sysadmin request with your name in it. :)
<mneptok> danilos: nothing you need to think about. just funny timing.
<danilos> mneptok: heh, my name is everywhere :P
<cjwatson> danilos: thanks
<leonardr> jkakar: there are a number of improvements we could make but for now your code is the correct way to do it
<jkakar> leonardr: Yeah.  Actually, after playing with launchpadlib I finally understand bug vs bug task (I think), so the separation makes way more sense.  At first it was a bit confusing.
<mneptok> danilos: yeah, i know. the permanent marker on the waistband of my underwear is a bit much.
<jkakar> leonardr: Cool, good to know, thanks.
<leonardr> it is confusing, which is why launchpad tries to hide it, which makes it more confusing when you have to deal with it
<danilos> mneptok: fun times, weren't they? ;)
<jkakar> leonardr: Even though my commands are slow (show milestones, show bugs in milestone, show bugs with 'review' tag) seeing the output in my terminal is pretty awesome. :)
<leonardr> great
<bitfish> hi! it seems like i'm having a little problem with importing my pubkey into launchpad.. but i have no clue what the message tries to tell me, since my pubkey works just fine on all other servers! http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/10749/bitfish__s_ssh_keys_1236613861235_C32ac1.png
<mneptok> danilos: i laughed, i cried, i understood what it is to be a man.
<savvas> bitfish: er.. I think that your openssl must be outdated
<bitfish> savvas: that means what?
<savvas> bitfish: what's the link to the security notice? can you paste it here?
<bitfish> i mean, i _really_ don't want to create a new ssh key
<bitfish> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2
<savvas> ah yeah, hold a sec
<bitfish> okay
<jpds> bitfish: It might work fine, but it's compromised.
<savvas> well, you will have to regenerate it unfortunately
<savvas> "As a result of this weakness, certain encryption keys are much more common than they should be, such that an attacker could guess the key through a brute-force attack given minimal knowledge of the system. This particularly affects the use of encryption keys in OpenSSH. "
<bitfish> dang :(
<savvas> you should check all your keys: sudo apt-get install openssh-blacklist-extra; sudo ssh-vulnkey -a
<bitfish> okay
<savvas> well look at it this way, you'll be safer :)
<bitfish> true
<fab2> gmb: it's me again
<gmb> fab2: Hi. I take it you've seen the current state of staging; it's rather holding up the show at the moment.
<gmb> fab2: I'm still working on getting an empty Launchpad instance up on Amazon EC2 for us to test on but haven't made much progress yet.
<fab2> gmb: OK..
<gmb> fab2: Give me an hour or so to finish the task I'm on and I'll get going on the EC2 thing again.
<fab2> gmb: Yes I try regularily
<fab2> gmb: I didn't know you use EC@!
<gmb> fab2: We use it for testing - our test suite takes about 2 hours so it's easier than doing it on an underpowered laptop :)
<gmb> fab2: So I'm hacking our testing scripts to try and get what I want out of EC2; that's what's taking hte time.
<fab2> ok!
<fab2> gmb: So I'll keep trying tonight
<fab2> gmb: (we are making a new release of Stellarium today)
<gmb> fab2: Okay. Well, I'll have something for you to test on tonight, whether it's staging or not (I suspect not, at the moment)
<gmb> fab2: Good luck with the release.
<fab2> gmb: thanks!
<fab2> gmb: it's almost done now
<rockstar> statik, did you see bzr-autoreview?
<MTecknology> kiko is gone -_-
<MTecknology> grr - I guess I'll need to annoy tomorrow :P
<statik> rockstar: i hadn't looked since friday, but i just branched it now
<rockstar> statik, it's messy code, but it gets the job done.  I'm cleaning it up right now.
<MTecknology> leonardr: hey... my karma keeps going up because of answers but I don't think I'm doing near that much work in that section...
<leonardr> MTecknology: your answers karma seems within a reasonable range. the specification tracking karma seems a little high, but i don't know. how much work have you done on blueprints?
<_Andrew> quick question about my ppa.. If I include multiple distributions in the changes file launchpad rejects it? Am I doing it wrong because I want to make packages to multiple ubuntu versions
<_Andrew> packagename (versioninfo) hardy intrepid jaunty; urgency=low
<_Andrew> that's correct, no?
<_Andrew> Oh never mind I just found out you can now copy them over in launchpad
<MTecknology> leonardr: How come I keep having blueprints show up in my project that are entirely unrelated... https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal/+spec/warning-themes-under-sudo
<MTecknology> I can't even retarget this one to ubuntu
<leonardr> MTecknology: I don't know. this might be related to your abnormal karma in blueprints
<MTecknology> leonardr: actually, my karma in blueprints in just - I did a lot of work on them at one point and blueprint karma is massive
<leonardr> ah
<leonardr> MTecknology: just to be clear, ubuntu-drupal is your project?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> leonardr: and that blueprint has nothing to do with us
<MTecknology> I tried to target at Ubuntu instead of Ubuntu-drupal
<MTecknology> leonardr: I'm an admin in the team that owns the team owning the project :P
<leonardr> MTecknology: the blueprint was filed on the 4th. assuming it was initially put into your project instead of Ubuntu, would you have noticed it before today?
<MTecknology> No, because the team wasn't assigned  to it and I'm jsut now going to start building some blueprints for our next release
<MTecknology> leonardr: anything you can do about it?
<leonardr> MTecknology: i'm looking around. i'm pretty sure it's a bug
<MTecknology> oh, ok
<leonardr> MTecknology: so, in general, you can't retarget a blueprint
<leonardr> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/blueprint/+bug/320889
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320889 in blueprint "Can't retarget a blueprint" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<leonardr> the question is whether that blueprint was accidentally filed in your project or somehow got assigned to your project by accident
<leonardr> er
<leonardr> got assigned to your project even though the creator chose the right project
<leonardr> in either case, the solution is to close out the blueprint. the original author should get an email when you do, but i'll send them an email just to be safe
<MTecknology> leonardr: when I try to assign it to ubuntu I get this - "There is already a blueprint with this name for Ubuntu Drupal Development. Please change the name of this blueprint and try again."
<leonardr> right, check the bug
<MTecknology> I can only mark invalid though, right?
<leonardr> MTecknology: actually, can you just ignore it for now? i was able to retarget some test blueprints, so there's probably something broken and potentially useful in that one
<leonardr> i'll add your example to bug 320889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320889 in blueprint "Can't retarget a blueprint" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320889
<MTecknology> leonardr: I can ignore it - no problem
<leonardr> cool
<wgrant> cprov: Wow, that data trimming was easier/quicker to arrange than I expected.
<cprov> wgrant: yeah, I like when things are simple ;)
 * wgrant groans at the important information in the footer of Answers emails that everybody is expected to read but nobody will.
<cjwatson> danilos: I need https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/62725 done quite urgently, if possible. Could it be bumped up the queue?
<bob_> hello, does anyone have a few minutes to help me with a problem signing the code of conduct?
<bob_> I recently started using Intrepid, and created and registered a key.  I've also set it as the default key in System > Preferences > Encryption and Keyrings.
<bob_> However, when I run the gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt" command, it returns an error:
<bob_> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<bob_> gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<lldaedalusll> Hello
<lldaedalusll> as it was last friday
<lldaedalusll> I have problems accessing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1-telco-6.4-win/files
<lldaedalusll> please take care that it works more reliable, because it has been fixed somehow last friday and now it does not work again.
<lldaedalusll> I need it working tomorrow morning
<danilos> cjwatson: sure, it's quite late today, but ping me tomorrow and I can do it (unfortunately, answers doesn't send any emails when questions are assigned to you)
<cjwatson> ah, ok
<cjwatson> danilos: will do, thanks
<lldaedalusll> I can not tell you tomorrow
<lldaedalusll> as IRC is blocked at work
<lldaedalusll> :-(
<lldaedalusll> good night
<lldaedalusll> bye and thx
#launchpad 2009-03-10
<dwelch> I have a question about launchpadlib  - how do you retrieve bugs and answers for a specific project?
<dwelch> Once I have lauchpad.project["<project name>"] I don't see any thing that provides a collection of bugs or answers related to that project with iterating through all bugs using launchpad.bugs
<Ursinha> hi dwelch, answers are not supported by launchpadlib
<cjwatson> dwelch: I don't know about answers, but for bugs, remember that it's actually bug tasks that are filed on a project, not the bug itself
<Ursinha> about the bugs, you may want to search on the api docs for the searchTasks method
<cjwatson> dwelch: so use the ... what Ursinha said
<Ursinha> :)
<dwelch> are answers going to be added to the API in the future?
<MTecknology> Ursinha: hi
<MTecknology> Ursinha: pm - let's get that bot working
<intellec`> dwelch: i don't think it's currently in the plans, but if you have a specific need, go ahead and file a bug, that way we'll know to prioritize it
<cjwatson> dwelch: bug 289926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289926 in launchpad-answers "API does not expose answer support tracker" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289926
<intellec`> heh
<intellectronica> dwelch: as for your previous question - you can call searchTasks() on a project to get all, or some of, the bugs pertaining to it
<dwelch> I have a need similar to what is expressed in 289926
<intellectronica> dwelch: why don't you mark yourself as affected by that bug, then :)
<dwelch> OK, will do
<intellectronica> but don't hold your breath. afaik there are no plans to export answers in the next few milestones
<dwelch> Sorry to hear that... I am assuming I could also get to the answer data using the web services API, so I may have to go that route
<dwelch> Thanks for the help with searchTasks(), I will give that a go
<intellectronica> dwelch: well, no, you can't, that's exactly what that bug is about, no?
<intellectronica> dwelch: b.t.w do you know of https://launchpad.net/+apidoc ?
<dwelch> Well, yeah, thats the API I was referring to
<dwelch> answers aren't available via that method either?
<cjwatson> launchpadlib is a client wrapper for the stuff at launchpad.net/+apidoc
<cjwatson> (essentially)
<cjwatson> i.e. it's basically the same method
<dwelch> OK, got it, I thought that the web services API was a superset and that launchpadlib was "catching up" to it
<dwelch> I guess I will have to resort to screen scraping...
<dwelch> thanks for the help
<intellectronica> dwelch: sorry we can't help with that for now
<dwelch> no problem, I understand completely...
<poolie> jml, beuno, if you're here
<poolie> 1.  <poolie> beuno: if __name__ == 'bzrlib.plugins.loggerhead':
<poolie> from https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~loggerhead-team/loggerhead/loggerhead-plugin/+merge/3095
<poolie> what does that mean? that line is already in the source code
<poolie> i mean, what do you want me to do to effect that change?
<jml> poolie: I don't know.
<poolie> i think i already did them
<poolie> so i'll merge it
<jml> ok.
<poolie> jml bug 340291
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/340291/+text)
<mwhudson> :(
<rockstar> Someone needs to teach ubottu about the Launchpad API
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kolge> Dudes and duddetes, if there's anybody here dealing with Translators Group, could you please take a look at question 62595 ? It's been sitting there since 02/28, and there's been no progress. My next and last resort will be to email the mailing list. Thank you in advance.
<thumper> kolge: try danilos, jtv, or henning
<MTecknology> Is it bad when LP starts to feel like a second IRC?
<beuno> gooood morning
<wgrant> beuno: Are you channeling mpt?
<jml> beuno: good morning!
<jml> beuno: I am full of interesting questions for you :)
<wgrant> Or does 'o' proliferation go with UI designers? :P
<mpt> wgrant, well, he is my replacement
<wgrant> mpt: In more ways than I expected, it seems.
<beuno> wgrant, exactly. I haven't been really fulfilling my duties, so I'm trying to improve now
<beuno> hiya jml
<jml> beuno: how's capetown?
<beuno> I still have unanswewred emails  :/
<beuno> jml, it's beautiful
<beuno> very nice weather, and some places are just amazing
<jml> beuno: yeah, and also, james_w and I keep talking about things and coming up with more "ask beuno" questions
<beuno> jml, can the questions hold off til next week?
<jml> beuno: yeah
<james_w> beuno!
<beuno> james_w!
<jml> beuno: nothing urgent, it's just building up.
<beuno> I should be back to "normal" next week
<jml> beuno: :)
<beuno> jml, yeah, you should go over to argentina then  ;)
<jml> beuno: you know, I was just thinking that :)
<jml> maybe I should move all of my stuff into storage or something :)
<beuno> jml, so you know how I feel now!
<jml> beuno: yeah
<beuno> jml, other than that, how have you been?
<jml> beuno: pretty well.
<jml> beuno: hammering out source package joy
<jml> refactoring the snot out of some of our view code
<jml> beuno: and I finished Love in the Time of Cholera :)
<beuno> jml, oh! that was fast. How was it?
<jml> beuno: I really liked it.
<beuno> jml, 7/10? 8/10?
<jml> beuno: 8/10.
<jml> beuno: I don't really like rating books that way though. :)
<jml> beuno: http://life.mumak.net/2009/03/book.html
<beuno> jml, a review!  even better
<beuno> and how about those source package branch listings?
<jml> beuno: we've got one up now, but it needs loving.
<jml> beuno: and james_w is helping me thrash out flaws in our original ideas
<jml> beuno: working on the official linking stuff this week, then back to the listing UIs next week
<beuno> jml, great. Looking forward to it.
<ianm_> does creating a launchpad.net account create a bzr launchpad-login <username> ?  (or is there a big delay?)
<mwhudson> ianm_: there shouldn't be a delay
<Big> Hello. What's up with that? I see following message almost everytime I want to diff bzr revisions: "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<mwhudson> Big: some revision pages cause the server grief
<mwhudson> Big: got a url?
<Big> try this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dcplusplus-team/dcplusplus/trunk/revision/1677
<mwhudson> erk, codebrowse is using heaps of ram again
<mwhudson> Big: try now
<Big> I had never had such problem when we were using SubVersion on other server
<Big> ok
<Big> works, thx :)
<mwhudson> viewvc is a bit more battle hardened than loggerhead by now
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gary_poster  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<harrisony> hey, we have an issue in #ubuntu-bugs we have bug 2462 and I tried to add upstream bug report which is bug 18293 although it didnt work out so well as you can see on 2462's report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2462 in mail-notification "mail-notifcation hogging the CPU polling when internet connection lost" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 18293 in gdm "gdm autologin doesn't" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/18293
<harrisony> err try bug 182923
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182923 in mail-notification "absence of network connection causes high CPU usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182923
<persia> Note that the upstream bug was https://savannah.nongnu.org/bugs/?18367 before Mail Notification imported their bugs to LP.
<gmb> harrisony, what do you mean by "it didn't work out so well?"
<luca> launchpad server doesn't work for me
<vadi2> Hi, how can I make sure that my PPA is building against ubuntu's package and not one that I had in the ppa a day ago but deleted it? it is causing problems because the program doesn't run
<bigjools> you can look at the build log
<vadi2> I see, thakns
<ivangarcia1982> hi everybody, we would like to improve the rosetta sourcecode to add comments in the phrases, is there anybody of their developers here?
<danilos> ivangarcia1982: you probably want to add comments to software that is being translated using Launchpad; for that, look at that particular software source code
<henninge> Hm, to my knowledge, source comments are displayed in rosetta.
<danilos> henninge: yeah, they are
<ivangarcia1982> hello danilos, henninge, how can I add source comments and see them displayed in rosetta ?
<danilos> ivangarcia1982: yeah, you can, if they are correctly extracted into POT files, they will show up in rosetta as well
<danilos> ivangarcia1982: you can look up gettext documentation about that
<ivangarcia1982> thks danilos, what about letting the translators add comments and the admin see them?
<danilos> ivangarcia1982: that's not possible yet, and there are no immediate plans to add that (some time in the future, yes, but we can't tell when)
<ivangarcia1982> can we collaborate with you guys to have this done and other more features? instead of creating our own django project ?
<henninge> ivangarcia1982: let's talk about that after 21 July ... ;)
<henninge> https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<ivangarcia1982> ok, thks guys, i'm willing that day to arrive
<henninge> ivangarcia1982: thanks for the offer, though!
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> how can i remove a hardware submission associated with my username from launchpad?
<squirrelpimp> and if that's not possible: how can i mark it private?
<intellectronica> squirrelpimp: you can use the webservice API to do that
<intellectronica> which means you'll need to do a bit of coding. let me know if you need help with that
<squirrelpimp> is there any userfriendly way?
<intellectronica> squirrelpimp: i'm afraid there isn't yet a user interface for doing that
<squirrelpimp> k, thanks for the help
<intellectronica> perhaps you could ask one of the squirrels to do that for you ;)
<squirrelpimp> maybe i'll have a look at the api
<squirrelpimp> heh, lol
<squirrelpimp> :)
<intellectronica> squirrelpimp: anyway, if you do need help, ask me or adeuring here, or file a question and assign to me
<squirrelpimp> thanks
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<smetj> hi all, is there a way to rename the projecturl? when I change display name and title, .. will that also change the url?
<jpds> smetj: I think you have to file a question under Launchpad to get that done.
<smetj> jpds: ok thanks for the tip
<jpds> smetj: http://tinyurl.com/aa7n7p - for example.
<smetj> aha ok, that's clear then
<smetj> thanks,
<wgrant> Why did Launchpad turn my diff orange?
<wgrant> (the 'Diff against target' on a BMP turned orange overnight)
<rockstar> wgrant, are there conflicts?
<thumper> wgrant: it is stale
<thumper> wgrant: as evident by the title
<thumper> rockstar: conflicts make the diff red
<wgrant> thumper: Ah, thanks.
<rockstar> thumper, yea, I couldn't remember all the colors you picked.
<thumper> wgrant: it means there was a commit on either the source or the target
<wgrant> I think that should be more obvious, as it results in the diff being useless.
<wgrant> Maybe a '(stale)' on the end?
<thumper> wgrant: surely not useless, just stale ?
<thumper> like old bread
<wgrant> thumper: For review purposes, a stale diff is pretty useless.
<thumper> I disagree
<rockstar> wgrant, I disagree as well.
<thumper> it does depend on why the diff is stale
<thumper> if it is because of a source branch commit, then yes, not as useful
<thumper> if it is because of a target branch commit, then it is likely that not much will change
<wgrant> Ah, true.
<thumper> beuno: ping
<wgrant> Ah, it was outdated because the mad cronjob wanted my SSH passphrase...
<thumper> no, it was outdated because of an extra commit somewhere
<wgrant> I mean, it should have become up to date within half an hour.
<thumper> ah, to download the branches?
<wgrant> thumper: Yes.
<wgrant> I wonder if I can force it to use HTTP...
<thumper> wgrant: yes with a little hacking
<thumper> wgrant: instead of using the lp: name to get the revisions
<thumper> wgrant: use "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/" + branch.unique_name
<wgrant> thumper: Of course, but I was hoping there would be an option somewhere.
<thumper> :)
<thumper> wgrant: submit a bug
 * wgrant will add one.
<rockstar> wgrant, patches welcome?
<thumper> wgrant: or even better, a patch
<wgrant> Of course, of course.
<thumper> :)
<harrisony> gmb: what I wanted to happen is do a normal upstream bug watch like attaching a debian bug but since that project is on launchpad it created a new bug in the mail-notification project
#launchpad 2009-03-11
<savvas> er.. launchpad's down?
<mwhudson> savvas: err, not for me?
<savvas> https://launchpad.net/ and https://edge.launchpad.net/ don't work in Serbia :)
<Ampelbein> savvas: seems to be a routing problem at level3.net
<savvas> Ampelbein: must be, thanks :)
<nhandler> For a LP poll, are you meant to be able to change your vote up until 1 hour after the poll ends?
<Ampelbein> savvas: strange thing is: from my home connection it's down, from my work-connection it works.
<savvas> Ampelbein: it works now :)
<spiv> mwhudson: why is there no link to the diff on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jeanfrancois.roy/loggerhead/pretty-url/+merge/3418?  Is it because it's already merged?  (If so, why is it still Needs Review?)
<mwhudson> spiv: noone's running mad for loggerhead i guess
<spiv> running mad?
<mwhudson> spiv: https://edge.launchpad.net/mad
<spiv> mwhudson: oh, that's a bit of a shame that it's not fully automatic.
<spiv> Where are the infinite number of monkeys when you need them? ;)
<mwhudson> the merge proposal would have a 'review diff', except it's too old i guess
<nhandler> mwhudson: Do you know anything re: my poll question
<mwhudson> nhandler: no, sorry
<thumper> mwhudson: want mad for loggerhead?
<mwhudson> thumper: would be nice, i guess
<MTecknology> kiko: ping
<wgrant> harrisony: What went wrong with the bug watch?
<MTecknology> kiko: or are you sleeping?
<spm> MTecknology: not remotely speaking for or on behalf of kiko! but he is a seriously busy chappie. Your best bet is just ask whatever the Q is, and if someone else can proxy an answer for you for kiko they will?
<MTecknology> spm: he was going to work with me sometime this week about getting a super project created
<spm> MTecknology: sweet - all the loco drupal stuff? I assume?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> spm: I pushed another release today with some major changes to the theme
<MTecknology> You can now change theme settings like the width, a banner displaying for IE, what displays in it, etc. from the theme admin page
<spm> nice!
<MTecknology> spm: ya, also fixed some bugs, made a nice block for a mission statement (you can see an example at ubuntu-be.org), fought with IE crap, etc
<spm> that's nicely done - the mission statement. the nod to drupal itself down the bottom right is a nice touch imho too
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> spm: You can't help me w/ that at all can you?
<spm> MTecknology: the supergroup? Effectively, no.
<MTecknology> spm: could you take a peek and let me know what you think? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62325
<spm> MTecknology: heh. I have zero idea either way on that. Project groups and the why/not thereof is not something I've paid ... tbh :-) _any_ attention to.
<jkakar> Anything I do on staging.launchpad.net is throw-away, right?
<spm> jkakar: yes
<jkakar> spm: Sweet, thanks.
<MTecknology> spm: thanks :P
<MTecknology> spm: I just wrote a post on the fridge about our latest release :)
 * wgrant complains about rev numbers being semi-useless now that db-devel exists.
<wgrant> I presume staging uses db-devel and edge just devel, but it would be nice if that were explicit...
 * wgrant disagrees with lots of db-devel r7801.
<thumper> wgrant: you shouldn't care about the revnos
<thumper> wgrant: they are more for us not you :)
<wgrant> thumper: But I can't tell if I can file a dozen bugs about a change yet or not.
<thumper> wgrant: if in doubt, file the bug
<thumper> wgrant: then you'll either be happy when we say "fixed"
<thumper> wgrant: or happy that we will work on it
<wgrant> thumper: But that's more likely to make you unhappy.
<lifeless> thumper: we like bugs
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> wgrant: ^
<thumper> kiko!
<wgrant> lifeless: Mm, good point.
<wgrant> Why are checkboxes aligned so far to the right on LP forms?
<thumper> wgrant: because we hate you
<thumper> wgrant: sorry, what?
<thumper> wgrant: which forms?
<thumper> wgrant: if it looks too weird, file a bug
 * wgrant finds a permission-neutral link.
<wgrant> Ah, even https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<wgrant> The checkboxes down the bottom.
<wgrant> There also seems to now be a magical formless checkbox under the Google Map... what!?
<thumper> the checkboxes have always been like that
<wgrant> I know.
<wgrant> But why?
<wgrant> The textareas aren't.
<wgrant> I guess the other widgets are, but they have labels to fill the space.
<wgrant> So it's really the textareas that are freaks and make the rest look bad.
<harrisony> wgrant: I wanted to set a remote bug watch to a launchpad bug but it created a new bug in that project (if it makes sense)
<yanli> Hello, I see this in my PPA "Package counters and estimated archive size temporarily unavailable.", is sth wrong with it?
<yanli> I uploaded a package but is hasn't been built yet
<beuno> yanli, that message has nothing to do with the upload of the package
<beuno> it's just because the server may be a bit overladed
<yanli> Oh, thanks beuno
<yanli> It worked this morning but went into that status since 4 hours ago and I don't know what happened
<yanli> seems I still have to set up my own jaunty chroot env
<yanli> i thought i could save some time by using PPA :)
<bigjools> yanli: are you having a specific problem with your PPA?
<yanli> i uploaded a package but nothing can be seen on my PPA webpage
<yanli> it worked before but broke around 4h ago
<bigjools> yanli: what is your PPA URL?
<yanli> i see this on my PPA: Package counters and estimated archive size temporarily unavailable.
<yanli> It's https://launchpad.net/~yanli/+archive/ppa
<siretart> bigjools: I experience an FTBFS on a PPA. it seems that on !386, the builder tries to invoke the rule binary-indep without having Build-Depends-Indep installed. Is that a known behavior? or did I get something totally wrong?
<siretart> cf. https://edge.launchpad.net/~siretart/+archive/ppa/+build/900879
<bigjools> yanli: first, I think you found a bug with the disk usage, it should not show that error, I think it's because you've got nothing published.  Change the filter to "any status" and it works again.
<yanli> bigjools: thanks for the hint, but I do have uploaded a new source package
<bigjools> yanli: did you get an acceptance email?
<bigjools> or a rejection?
<siretart> the build fails becaose xsltprpoc is not installed. but the docs should only be built on i386 anyway
<bigjools> siretart: ok, let me check it out
<yanli> bigjools: i tried uploaded for 3 times and hadn't got acceptable email but got 2 rejected emails
<bigjools> yanli: what does your rejection message say?
<yanli> bigjools: in those reject emails it said it's "already accepted"
<yanli> bigjools: perhaps the acceptance email is lost
<bigjools> yanli: so I suspect you're trying to upload the same version again
<bigjools> you can't do that
<bigjools> even if you deleted the old one
<yanli> bigjools: you are right...
<yanli> OK
<yanli> bigjools: then is there anyway i can clean those deleted packages?
<bigjools> yanli: I was having some email delays yesterday from the Canonical servers, you might be experiencing it too
<bigjools> yanli: no, it remembers history forever
<bigjools> but the repo usage is zero, they're not published, so it doesn't count to your quota
<yanli> bigjools: i'm sorry that i can't get this idea. if i tried uploading sth and the build failed i have to reupload and bump the versions?
<yanli> bigjools: then very quickly i have to use a very big build no
<bigjools> yanli: you have to bump the version
<bigjools> what do you mean by big build?
<yanli> bigjools: i meant by every failed building attempt i have to bump the version number, so the version number goes high very quickly
<bigjools> yanli: that's how it works for Ubuntu as well, but you can use ~ or + in the version string to avoid major version number increases
<yanli> bigjools: ok, so i can not use PPA as a build test field
<bigjools> yanli: I don't see why not?
<bigjools> siretart: can you file a bug on Soyuz, that doesn't look right
<yanli> bigjools: then when a package finally get build successfully on PPA, it will bearing a version like foobar 1.0.0~ppa666   :)
<yanli> and the PPA is polluted with 665 failed build records
<bigjools> and that's a problem for you?
<yanli> bigjools: anyhow, I can carry on with my work, thank you very much for your help
<yanli> bigjools: nope, i think it's ok.  just looks oddly :)
<bigjools> yanli: you're welcome.  I appreciate any feedback you may have.
<yanli> bigjools: :)
<siretart> bigjools: filed as bug #340997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340997 in soyuz "builder invokes the rule 'binary-indep' without having Build-Depends-Indep installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340997
<bigjools> siretart: thanks
<siretart> bigjools: btw, there have been some similar bugs in soyuz filed earlier, but they seemed to stem from broken package. I do not think that this particular mplayer package is broken, at least I couldn't reproduce the bug locally
<bigjools> siretart: right, it's not beyond the realms of impossibilty that our sbuild package has a bug :)
<siretart> :)
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> harrisony: That's how watches work. They're just an addition on top of a new bug in the project.
<gmb> harrisony: If you still want to add a bug watch to the bug you can simply add a comment containing the URL of the remote bug. Launchpad will create the watch automatically.
<theholyduck> yanli, why not just use the pbuild tool?
<theholyduck> it pretty much works like the ppa build servers
<theholyduck> but its local and lets you do whatever
<theholyduck> then once you got it working reliably
<theholyduck> up it
<theholyduck> yanli, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<MTecknology> kiko__: you around?
<MTecknology> Ursinha: bot still working ok?
<MTecknology> kiko__: welcome back
<kiko> my internets sucks today
<MTecknology> i know how that goes - it frequently dies here too - i need to entirely unhook my modem for a little while before it'll come back
<kiko> MTecknology, so, about that project group..
<MTecknology> ya?
<kiko> did you give me more information on that in the ticket?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62325
<MTecknology> kiko: is that enough information to make a desicion?
<persia> Which component of launchpad would have bugs about polls?
 * persia finds some in launchpad-registry and launchpad-foundations, and hopes that was a mostly complete list
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<vadi2> Hi, I have a question. I had a package built on a ppa, successful for all 3 archs, but there are no .debs listed under Package files
<vadi2> https://launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/+archive/ppa is the ppa in question
<vadi2> they're showing up now.
<al-maisan> yep .. just checked
<vadi2> how can I make the package be rebuilt for jaunty now?
<vadi2> selecting my intrepid one, choosing jaunty as destination series and selecting "rebuild the copied sources" generates a "The following source cannot be copied: mudlet 0.2~beta4~ppa2 in intrepid (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive"
<vadi2> which is not true, because jaunty is a older version
<al-maisan> vadi2: increment the version by one and re-upload for jaunty.
<vadi2> Ok. Using "debuild -S -sa" to generate the .changes?
<cr3> anyone happen to know of a convenience script to publish a package under launchpad ppa for multiple releases at once?
<cr3> lool: I seem to see on google that you've done some related work to ^^^ as part of the moblin project
<lool> cr3: I did?
<lool> cr3: It's a frequently requested feature; I don't think I have a script for that, I would probably copy the source with the launchpad copy source feature
<cr3> lool: I just found autoppa written by jkakar, that might be interesting
<cr3> what command is used to build a package under ppa? I'm getting an error which I just can't reproduce locally
<statik> leonardr: hi! is there a shortcut argument that I can pass to bug.searchTasks() to get back only bugs that are considered 'active' ?
<leonardr> statik: you'd need to ask intellectronica or someone on the bugs team
<leonardr> i only know about the framework
<intellectronica> statik: what do you mean by 'active'?
<intellectronica> do you mean open bugs? bugs that are not invalid, won't fix or fixed?
<statik> intellectronica: not 'Fix committed' or 'Fix released' or 'Invalid'. yes, exactly
<intellectronica> statik: no. you'll have to explicitly specify the statuses you want
<statik> intellectronica: ok, thanks
<fta> "PPA exceeded its size limit (3527.00 of 3076.00 MiB)". do i need to file a new question? again... ? that's for https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<mtaylor> hey all... how do I prune old backup.bzr dir from a branch so that I can upgrade it again?
<mwhudson> mtaylor: on launchpad?
<mwhudson> mtaylor: using lftp or hitchiker to delete it i guess
<mwhudson> mtaylor: i can do this for you from a data centre machine if you like, would be quicker
<mtaylor> mwhudson: awesome
<mtaylor> mwhudson: ~mordred/drizzle/devel and ~drizzle-developers/drizzle/trunk both need it really
<mwhudson> mtaylor: url me up?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: I tried using sftp to do the delete, but it wasn't happy
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> sftp is terrible
<mwhudson> (the client)
<exarkun> Hmh, is *that* why I can't upgrade any of my branches on launchpad?
<exarkun> Because I did once already and the backup.bzr directory prevents me from doing it again?
<mtaylor> there should be some interface for dealing with backup.bzr... or a bzr upgrade --force option that will get rid of backup.bzr for me... or something
<mwhudson> there _should_ be an 'upgrade this branch' option in the ui
<mtaylor> mwhudson: :)
<mwhudson> mtaylor: did you mean ~drizzle-developers/drizzle/development ?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: yeah... probably... lp:drizzle
<mwhudson> exarkun: want me to fix your branches while i'm at it?
<mwhudson> mtaylor: iz done
<mtaylor> mwhudson: you rock!
<exarkun> mwhudson: I'm okay, I think.  I'll wait for the button in the ui. :)  Thanks though
<mwhudson> mtaylor: well, it would be nice if bzr was better here...
<mtaylor> mwhudson: agree
<mwhudson> exarkun: it might appear in the next release, we'll see...
<fta> anyone for https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/62386 ?
<spm> fta: looks like someone has beaten me to it - you now have 7Gb :-)
<fta> excellent, thank you!
<fta> spm, noone touched the question? is that ok?
<spm> fta: well, the value in your PPA record is updated, so that's key. I was leaving the question for whomever did the work to get the karma juju. From your perspective, no it doesn't matter as such.
<cr3> I sent a bunch of packages to the launchpad ppa and I received a confirmation that the build was fine, but I don't see any .debs in the pool :(
<cr3> nevermind, they just appeared
<cyberix> Is the logo image from branding used somewhere?
<kiko> cyberix, which logo? where?
#launchpad 2009-03-12
<blackmoon105> hi, i've a problem with uploaad in my personal package archive: "Unable to find package_0.0.1.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution." even if the source is present in the same directory of *.changes. Can you help me?
<cody-somerville> blackmoon105, debuild -S -sa
<blackmoon105> cody-somerville: ok, thanks now i try with -sa
<blackmoon105> cody-somerville: now it work, thanks
<cody-somerville> np
<Hobbsee> Hey all.  Why in long bugs do we only see the top 80 comments?  Often, people want to see updates on the bugs - so perhaps the first 40, the message, and then last 40 would be good?
<Hobbsee> gmb: any idea why it's done that way?
<nhandler> Hobbsee: That would make it difficult to follow the the comments.
<Hobbsee> nhandler: it would?  Why?
<nhandler> Hobbsee: If I am looking at a bug for the first time which has > 80 comments, I would be seeing the first 40 comments, and then it would jump to the last 40. This is fine if I just want to see what the bug is about and the current status, but what if I want to see the stuff that happened in between?
<nhandler> The current way of handling it would allow me to just go through the comments in order and follow the entire history of the bug
<Hobbsee> nhandler: no, i'm saying "move the box that's normally at the end, to the middle"
<Hobbsee> then it will be obvious
<Hobbsee> indeed, if you want to load all 102 comments, to see what the most recent updates on the bug are.
<nhandler> What box at the end? I thought it was just a link, or did they update it again
<Hobbsee> Displaying first 80 comments.  View all 102 comments or add a comment.
<Hobbsee> in a box with a big (i)
<nhandler> Yeah, I don't think that was there the last time I looked at a big bug. One advantage to having it at the end is that it is easy to jump to the bottom of a page. It isn't so easy to jump to the middle
<Hobbsee> (might be only on edge yet)
 * nhandler runs edge
<Hobbsee> hmm, that's true.  it's easy to get there, but requires 2 page loads for something i'd think is fairly common
<cody-somerville> Hobbsee, I think they're planning to make it ajaxy
<maxb> Wanting to see the last comment on a bug is surely the common case?
<MTecknology> kiko: hrm... i getted forgetten? :P
<maxb> Hi, has there been any movement on the question of how to handle Packages-arch-specific for Soyuz recently?
 * maxb has a list of packages that are outdate in jaunty owing to being P-a-s-masked
<maxb> and is wondering whether to start filing bugs on each one
 * beuno puts on his mpt hat
<beuno> goooooood morning Launchpad(ers)
<spm> :-D
<beuno> man, I know I'm in a weird timezone when spm is around during my day
<beuno> hi spm   :)
<spm> hey beuno! ah, it's only 6pm here, so not that late yet. :-)
<beuno> spm, but it's Thu?
<spm> beuno: yup
<beuno> ok, slightly saner then
 * wgrant joins the party.
<beuno> hey hey wgrant
<beuno> how's it going?
<wgrant> Pretty busy with uni, but otherwise good.
<wgrant> Where are you at the moment?
<beuno> lovely Cape Town, South Africa
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> Which sprint is it this time?
<beuno> "Take over the world with amazing User Experience" sprint
<spm> beuno: amusingly, I was just about to suggest "Conquer the World"
<wgrant> Of the non-Launchpaddy type with the motto "let's be as disconnected and alienating as possible"?
<beuno> spm, conquer sounds hard. Taking over is less of a hassle
<spm> pedantical. alive and well. :-D
<wgrant> Heh.
<thumper> beuno: want to head home via NZ?
<thumper> :)
 * wgrant wasn't aware that beuno ever got home.
<spm> "where ever I lay my hat... that's my home..."
 * beuno hides from thumper 
<jamesh> new zealand is a friendly country, so not too bad a choice
<jamesh> they won't try to fingerprint you
<jamesh> or at least they haven't started doing so :)
<thumper> beuno: c'mon, it'll be fun, good food, good hacking, lots of wine :)
 * wgrant looks intimidatingly over the Tasman.
<mwhudson> it's not exactly in between south africa and south america though
<jamesh> and you probably won't run into any genetically engineered killer sheep
<mwhudson> unless you go the long way around i guess
<thumper> mwhudson: yeah it is
<thumper> mwhudson: well, sure
<spm> mwhudson: just directly over antarctica!
<mwhudson> hah
<thumper> a literal skip across the ocean
<beuno> thumper, I'm sure it will be fun, I'm trying to cut down on fun
<spm> think 'world == ball' vs flat map :-)
<beuno> but we can chat more next week when I'm back home
<thumper> home is overrated
<thumper> unless it is mine
 * spm was waiting for it...
<jamesh> given that south africa is half way to Brazil for me, it probably wouldn't make sense to go from SA -> Argentina via NZ
<jamesh> you should probably watch http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0779982/ before going to NZ though
 * beuno hides better
<thumper> haha
<thumper> that was a funny bad movie
<spm> Black Sheep. my guess that was the movie linked to was right :-D I thought that was a spoof at first!
<jamesh> it wasn't that bad
<spm> better than killer tomatoes?
<jamesh> haven't seen that one
<spm> don't lose 90 mins of your life then :-)
<mwhudson> come on
<mwhudson> how many other films feature genetically engineered killer sheep?
<spm> ok. the library scene was a classic. "To Maa Toe"
<mwhudson> jamesh: maybe eagle vs shark would be more useful advice?
<jamesh> I'm still looking forward to watching http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0910904/ even though it probably won't be that great
<mwhudson> jamesh: haha
<spm> jamesh: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080391/  but don't say I didn't warn you how bad it is. so bad a scare movie it's amusing, bad.
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> spm: W. T. F.
<spm> wgrant: it's easy. killer tomatoes eat everybody. plot begin and end right there :-)
<wgrant> spm: Complex!
<spm> wgrant: it had it's moments. The scene where the master of disguise, disguised as a tomato, is sitting round the fire eating humans with the other tomato's; turns to the one to his left and asks to be passed the Ketchup. Classic humour. ;-)
<spm> Mind you... I think it was about 25 years ago when I saw it - mid 80's; so memory has faded on how bad it was....
<spm> ha. they even have that line in the outed quotes page at imdb.
<spiv> spm: one of the monster types in a C64 game I used to play were Killer Tomatoes
<spm> spiv: that has just totally made my day! seriously! :-)
<spiv> spm: the sprite was a big round red tomato with a little pistol
<spm> Ha!
<spiv> spm: it was Temple of Apshai, or something.
<spm> don't know that one, sadly
<spiv> Actually, no, it was the expansion pack for that...
 * spm wonders how codebrowse would go on a C64... >:)
<spm>  /usr/bin/python2.4 1.1Mb in size == badly.
<jamesh> spm: so you might need to add an MMU and virtual memory ..
<jamesh> or maybe you just need some form of bank switching
<spm> the C64 already has that one.
 * jamesh never had a C64
<spm> you could poke "ROM", and it would wactually write to the RAM underneath. Allowed for some... "interesting" tricks.
<spm> it had the full 64K of Ram, but, yeah, you had to switch stuff around to get access to it.
<spm> tbh. the nicest thing about past reminiscing, is that it's the *past*. :-)
<jml> anyway, I think beuno is coming to Sydney
<jml> or I'm visiting him in BA -- it's all a bit unclear.
<kiko> you know what I say about the girls in BA
<beuno> BA FTW!
<henninge> 02:39	maxb	Hi, has there been any movement on the question of how to handle Packages-arch-specific for Soyuz recently?
<henninge> maxb: No, the soyuz team is still thinking about it.
<wgrant> It's getting pretty late for that
<kiko> why do you say that?
<wgrant> We release in a month.
<wgrant> And this has been going on for a while...
<kiko> what's the problem?
<kiko> is there a specific bug that needs fixing?
<henninge> wgrant: were you referring to my answer to maxb?
<wgrant> Probably bug #311952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311952 in soyuz "Packages-arch-specific blocking of a single binary blocks the entire source package" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311952
<wgrant> Which is targetted to 2.2.3, I see. Good.
<wgrant> henninge: Yes.
<kiko> wow, that sounds like an old bug
<henninge> wgrant: I just relayed what bigjools told me ... :)
<wgrant> henninge: Why is relaying necessary?
<bigjools> it will get looked at soon
<henninge> wgrant: see, now he's fully awake ... ;-)
<wgrant> bigjools: Good to hear.
<bigjools> I'm still on my first cup of coffee!
<thumper> kiko: were you going to call?
<bigjools> wgrant: as you noted, it's in 2.2.3
<kiko> thumper, I need to chat with muharem first
<wgrant> bigjools: The solution is to never sleep!
<thumper> kiko: ok, it is 22:11 now
<bigjools> wgrant: unfortunately my wife wouldn't be too happy about that :)
<al-maisan> wgrant: that solution becomes less viable the longer it drags on ;)
<wgrant> al-maisan: Hm, perhaps.
<kiko> thumper, let's leave it for your morning then, I'm happy to ring you in 8h
<wgrant> al-maisan: How're archive rebuilds coming along?
<wgrant> I was hoping I wouldn't have to organise any this late in Jaunty :(
<domas> hello! where can I find wiki or other document management functionality, to have bigger descriptions of things for blueprints?
<domas> =)
<beuno> domas, is this for Ubuntu?  if it is, you can use: wiki.ubuntu.com
<domas> nope, just a launchpad-hosted project
<al-maisan> wgrant: re. the archive rebuilds .. the core functionality is there but initiating a rebuild is not exposed through the web application yet.
<beuno> if not, any other place you'd like, we don't currently provide wikis, although we'd like to in the near-ish future
<wgrant> al-maisan: And I suppose the new slave scanner and pooled buildds would make them a lot more efficient?
<wgrant> == more plausible
<al-maisan> wgrant: the recent build farm management improvements (particularly the improved build dispatch throughput) are of general benefit
<thumper> kiko: cool
<al-maisan> wgrant: rebuilds will result in more build activity, build dispatch throughput improvements are kind of important :)
<kiko> thumper, call with mark on monday 9:00 UTC
<kiko> am
<kiko> so 6am for me
<al-maisan> kiko: 7 am?
<thumper> kiko: ack
<bigjools> wgrant: new slave scanner == ~25m less per scan of the whole build farm
<kiko> al-maisan, dialing now
<al-maisan> OK
<wgrant> bigjools: 25 minutes!? Out of how long? I didn't think it could be that bad...
<bigjools> wgrant: ~29 -> ~4
<bigjools> I'll blog about it when I get more accurate figures
<domas> beuno: damnit. thats what one gets for running biggest wiki on the interweb, no personal/project wiki :(
<wgrant> bigjools: That's quite an impressive improvement.
<bigjools> wgrant: indeed - the old scanner did not scale *at all*
<beuno> domas, which project is this?
<domas> beuno: my personal is 'mydumper' ;-)
<domas> beuno: I'm working on wikipedia in spare time too, though
<beuno> domas, ah, interesting. So you already have a wiki!  ;)
<domas> haha, could use mysql forge wiki :)
<beuno> domas, do you use bzr?
<domas> I'd like it to be self-contained
<domas> beuno: yup!
<domas> though "you" can mean three different entities :)
<beuno> it's pretty high on our list, having a wiki
<beuno> bzr-backed and everything
<domas> mysql is bzr, I personally use bzr, wikipedia is still mostly SVN
<beuno> domas, it's odd that a project like wikipedia wouldn't have moved to DVCS yet
<domas> beuno: there're not that many developers, though
<domas> and we still remember the pain of switching from CVS
<domas> we were the sourceforge beta customer back then :)
<beuno> domas, you *could* have a mirror of wikipedia's SVN on Launchpad, and use bzr  ;)
<wgrant> beuno: Unfortunately that's not too useful until LP uses bzr-svn :(
<beuno> wgrant, we're getting there
<beuno> thumper_laptop, has lots of secret plans
<wgrant> Excellent! Then I can turn off my cron job and blame somebody else when it breaks.
<beuno> and, don't tell anyone, git imports as well
<wgrant> That's not going to make you too popular, I'm afraid.
<beuno> being popular is overrated
<dholbach> could it be that loggerhead/codebrowse is unhappy atm?
<wgrant> It's going to get rid of any people who might be holding out for LP to provide git hosting, even though you've repeatedly said it's not going to happen.
<elmo> dholbach: yes.  bounced
<dholbach> elmo: gracias!
<beuno> wgrant, setting people's expectations right is a good thing
<beuno> herb, spm, is codebrowse slacking off again?
<beuno> ah
<beuno> taken care of
<wgrant> beuno: Oh yes, I'm not saying it's not a good thing.
<wgrant> You know, I actually quite like that shortlist() bug. It means Ubuntu bug-related pages are sanely sized again.
<intellectronica> wgrant: heh, yes, but it would be better if it was shortlisted after sorting by popularity rather than alphabetically :)
<wgrant> intellectronica: Certainly.
<wgrant> I see that your official tag stuff will resolve this in a somewhat more useful way.
<intellectronica> wgrant: anyway, this is going to be sorted this cycle, since we're introducing official tags
<intellectronica> exactly
<wgrant> intellectronica: What was shortlist meant to do? It certainly didn't make them very short before...
<intellectronica> wgrant: the original implementation was more a facility for the developer - it issued warnings when the list got too long, but didn't actually truncate it
<wgrant> intellectronica: Aha.
<wgrant> noodles775: Putting the archive secret in the username spot seems like a seriously bad idea. Things are more likely to censor the password than the username.
<noodles775> wgrant: it was more that the username is useless in this case... bigjools ^^^
<noodles775> (well, almost useless information)
<wgrant> noodles775: Right, but I think it might still be useful to have in there.
<bigjools> it's not useful
<wgrant> If on a shared system I have a P3A installed, I probably want to know how I can reissue the token.
<noodles775> wgrant: yep, that'll be possible through the UI - LP knows which token corresponds to which user...
<noodles775> but I'm not sure I'm understanding your concern...
<wgrant> noodles775: It isn't possible, because I don't own the P3A and don't know whose account was used to create the token.
<wgrant> It may not be obviously useful to have the username there, but putting something secret in a non-secret place for no good reason doesn't seem like a good idea.
<noodles775> wgrant: perhaps... the only 'good reason' I think was to simplify the deb url...
<wgrant> If I looked at that, I would think it was a mistake.
<IntuitiveNipple> danilos: jtv: ping ?
<jtv> IntuitiveNipple: both in call
<jtv> IntuitiveNipple: urgent?
<IntuitiveNipple> quick one:  I've had a bunch of emails confirming I'd uploaded gnome-screensaver translations - but I never did!
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe we can come bakc ot it once you're free?
<IntuitiveNipple> s/bakc ot/back to/
 * henninge lunches
<danilos> IntuitiveNipple: did you not upload an Ubuntu package?
<IntuitiveNipple> No, and even stranger the emails are dated Tuesday when I was off-line.
<IntuitiveNipple> Tueday, 7.27am - 10.23am, 182 notification emails
<IntuitiveNipple> Example: here's the message source of the last email: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130135/
 * henninge is back
<Adri2000> is it intended that time on bugs' +activity page is utc while it seems to be local time everywhere else?
<persia> henninge, I've no idea where offline-installer may have gone, but there's still interest in tracking it.
<persia> henninge, It's completely different from offline-updater
<henninge> persia: Found it: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/drupal/+spec/offline-installer
<henninge> seems like ubuntu-drupal was moved to drupal
<henninge> or renamed, rather
<persia> Ah.  That would confuse things, but maybe make them less likely to get all the spec reassignments by default.
<henninge> persia: but it should still be under ubuntu, right?
<persia> Right.
<persia> Is that something that can be done directly yet, or are we still waiting for the bug to be resolved (on passing things over the project/distro wall)?
<awilkins> If you dput -f a source package with the same version name will rebuilding it use the new version?
<persia> awilkins, dput -f only forces locally.  Soyuz will reject it because it's an already uploaded version.
<awilkins> Thanks
<awilkins> So I need to hike the version number?
<persia> If you want to upload something to a launchpad-hosted repository, it needs to have a higher version number than is already in that repository (or in a repository on which that repository depends).
<awilkins> persia: Righto. I'm not sure why the build failed, to be honest, it failed to apply a patch that seems to work just fine here, so I'm operating under the assumption that I left the file it was patching in a bad state before I uploaded it..
<persia> awilkins, You may find it useful to try local builds with sbuild to simulate the environment
<persia> !sbuild
<ubottu> sbuild is a system to easily build packages in a clean schroot environment.  To get started with SBuild, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<awilkins> persia: Thanks for that, this is my first day trying to package debs
<henninge> persia: It seems that bug about retargetting blueprints is not easily fixed, I am sorry.
<henninge> persia: How about creating a new blueprint in Ubuntu and either copying the content of the current one or refer to it from the new entry?
<persia> henninge, I expected that, since the same class of bug applies also to retargeting bugs and questions.
<FreeUser> is there any launchpad admin here??
<persia> Personally, I *really* don't like that solution, especially because 1) there's no advanced search for blueprints, and 2) there's not a clearly mapped out set of blueprint status values that allow for blueprints that don't get implemented.
<persia> I'll discuss with those tracking the blueprint to see if they think it's important enough, but I'd be happy to wait another cycle or two (as long as it can be properly placed for May).
<henninge> FreeUser: If you have an admin request, please file a question: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<persia> On the other hand, if there's no improvements expected to blueprints before May, then I might have to use the workaround anyway.
<persia> (which is all the more annoying as this is only one of several blueprints I would like to see retargeted)
<henninge> persia: I do not know the readmap, but I don't expect too much progress on blueprints until may.
<FreeUser> henninge: i can't becuase i lost my email account
<FreeUser> so i can't login there
<persia> Do you mean "until may", as in they might be there in may, or "until may" as in "at least not before may, and probably longer"?
<henninge> persia: I wonder if some-one could do some database-magic to help you ...
<persia> It was in the hope of said DB magic I filed the question :)
<henninge> ;)
<henninge> I am not sure what the LOSAs tried, exactly.
<henninge> persia: ^
<persia> Would you mind chasing it up with a LOSA one more time?  If it can't be resolved, I'll use a workaround.  If it can, I'll review more carefully what ought be against Ubuntu for May, and submit another question with the list, and a reference to this question for procedure.
<henninge> FreeUser: You mean "lost" as in "I don't have acces to it anymore" ? ;)
<henninge> persia: will do
<persia> henninge, Thank you.
<FreeUser> henninge: yes, i did use bugmenot.com to register my email and didn't bother to remember the adress, because i had it saved in Firefox
<FreeUser> :p
<henninge> FreeUser: Please create an account with you new email address first, then file a question with the new account to merge the other account into it.
<henninge> FreeUser: No need to use something like bugmenot.com on Launchpad ... ;-)
<henninge> persia: I assume when you talk about "May", you are talking about UDS?
<persia> Well, hopefully sufficiently before then to effectively plan schedules, etc.
<henninge> persia: ;-)
<persia> So, say, being able to manipulate things effectively sometime before the 11th.
<persia> Given that, it would probably have to land in the release in late April.
<persia> Which would mean next cycle, so if there aren't plans, there isn't much time to get them :)
<persia> Anyway, far too late here.  I'll read backscroll.
<technopagan1> Hi! I deleted some files on my local checkout, wanted to grab the actual files from Launchpad again, did bzr update and check and it all dispays that all is fine. But it isn't. There are whole files missing on my local checkout. How di I force a download from Launchpad to overwrite my local files?
<beuno> technopagan1, run: bzr status
<beuno> what does that tell you?
<technopagan1> beuno: That there's one file removed + one file unkown
<beuno> technopagan1, you can do:  bzr revert
<beuno> and it will revert the state
<technopagan1> beuno: But it will not revert the branch on Launchpad to a previous revision, will it?
<beuno> technopagan1, this will only affect your working tree
<technopagan1> beuno: Because I don't want to damage something there
<beuno> please do keep in mind that checkouts are bound to their parent, in the case, the launchpad branch
<beuno> so if you delete and commit, it will do the same in LP
<beuno> if you don't want that, you should use "bzr branch" instead
<beuno> but now, it's safe to revert
<beuno> you can always go back to a previous revision
<technopagan1> beuno: So I don't need to use remove $filename to take a file out of the branch. Simply deleting it locally + then commiting is enough?
<beuno> technopagan1, well, 'bzr rm FILE' is better
<technopagan1> beuno: Thank you! It worked!
<beuno> technopagan1, happy to help
<qsi> hello, I have renamed some files in my code, how can I make sure the launchpad associates the old names with the new names?
<henninge> qsi: did you use "bzr rename" (or move, mv) ?
<qsi> henninge: I didn't do anything yet, but i'm planning to rename, ...
<qsi> what's the best approach?
<henninge> qsi: oh, "have renamed" made me think differntly ... ;-)
<qsi> henninge: yeah that's true :)
<henninge> qsi: If you are talking about a bzr repository, use "bzr rename" to rename them.
<henninge> persia: I just saw I forgot to tell you:
<qsi> henninge: ok, I'm curious how that will work out, ... looks logical, so if I want to diff the a version in loggerhead of a file, I can do this between the newly renamed file and a file which has the old name? Or will all files be renamed?
<henninge> persia: Please file a question with all the blueprints, as you had suggested. They can only be moved with db magic.
<henninge> qsi: if you "bzr rename" files they are renamed, in that revision.
<qsi> henninge: but loggerhead will be smart enough to still be able to diff files between different revisions
<henninge> qsi: loggerhead is just a front end for bzr, so we are talkling bzr here.
<henninge> qsi: I should think so
<qsi> henninge: right, so /loggerhead/bzr/
<henninge> qsi: renaming is just an operation on the file, just like changing the content.
<henninge> qsi: let me try it out ...
<henninge> qsi: it is as I said: http://pastebin.com/d32f157e4
<henninge> qsi: works as you suggested ;)
<qsi> henninge: neat, bzr is quite new to me, but I really start to like it more and more
<qsi> hennigne: thanks for having a look at this for me
<henninge> qsi: np, I like to try out cases that I don't come accross that often.
<henninge> across
<henninge> ?
<henninge> ok, I am done for today.
<qsi> across i guess
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<henninge> qsi: :-)
<jimi_hendrix> hi, noob question...i want to contribute a little code to a friends project and he told me to branch it...what console command with bzr would that be?
<LarstiQ> jimi_hendrix: bzr branch <url to project>
<LarstiQ> jimi_hendrix: say, bzr branch lp:bzr-svn/0.5 for the 0.5 series of bzr-svn on launchpad
<LarstiQ> jimi_hendrix: or bzr branch bzr+ssh://host/srv/bzr/product/trunk, or bzr branch ~friend/project, you get the idea :)
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<jimi_hendrix> do i need a lp account?
<thumper> no
<thumper> not to branch
<thumper> although bzr will ask you to do a lp-login if you use the lp URL
<thumper> which you don't have to do to get the branch over http
<thumper> but if you want to make your code easily accessible to your friend
<LarstiQ> and you don't need it at all if you're not interacting with launchpad
<thumper> by putting your code back on LP
<thumper> then yes, you'll need to login
<thumper> a login
<thumper> and an ssh key
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: which branch did you friend ask you to get?
<jimi_hendrix> thumper, colist
<jimi_hendrix> thumper, also how do i specify what code to branch?
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: as in the main branch for colist?
<jimi_hendrix> ya
<jimi_hendrix> well i think so
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: do you have bzr installed?
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: do a `bzr --version`
<jimi_hendrix> version 1.3.1
<thumper> ouch
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: what OS?
<jimi_hendrix> Ubuntu (dont laugh)
<jimi_hendrix> thumper, its debian based...so...
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: I'm using ubuntu too
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: I wouldn't laugh :)
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: you really want to get a more recent bzr
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: are you comfortable editing your apt sources list?
<jimi_hendrix> thumper, yes
<jimi_hendrix> i have setup arch by my self :)
<thumper> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/ppa
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: add the bzr team's ppa
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: and upgrade your bzr
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: it'll make stuff go faster
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: bzr is nicer than arch :)
<jimi_hendrix> lol
<jimi_hendrix> thumper, wheres the apt sources again?  i always forget
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: /etc/apt/sources.list
 * thumper thinks#
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: or you could use adept-manager (for kde) or synaptic (for gnome)
<jimi_hendrix> thumper, what should the line read?
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: which ubuntu do you have
<jimi_hendrix> 8.04
<jimi_hendrix> fglrx dont love me in ibex
<thumper> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bzr/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<jimi_hendrix> thanks
<jimi_hendrix> bah? still at 1.3.1
<kiko-afk> jimi_hendrix, really?
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: you still need to do the `sudo aptitude upgrade`
<jimi_hendrix> oh duh
<thumper> update then upgrade
<jimi_hendrix> 1.12
<thumper> cool
<jimi_hendrix> ok, now back to branching to colist
<jimi_hendrix> how do i do it
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: do you have an LP login?
<jimi_hendrix> yes
<jimi_hendrix> jimi_hendrix
<thumper> `bzr lp-login jimi_hendrix`
<thumper> then go to where you want to create the branch
<thumper> and do `bzr branch lp:colist`
<jimi_hendrix> wait
<jimi_hendrix> do i need to lp-login my email?
<jimi_hendrix> because when i login it asks for my email
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: you should also do `bzr whoami "your name <your@email.address>"`
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: you don't seem to have a launchpad account
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: at least not where you said
<jimi_hendrix> try myspot40@gmail.com?
<jimi_hendrix> cause it asks for my email when i login and i get that
<thumper> when you log in, and click on your name in the top right hand corner, what is the url
<jimi_hendrix> ~myspot40
<jimi_hendrix> ok it says i need to register ssh keys
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: you should use your gmail address above in the bzr whoami
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: that way Launchpad can link your commits to your user
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: do you have an SSH key?
<jimi_hendrix> no?
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: you don't actually need it to get the branch
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: have you done the whoami?
<cyberix> kiko-afk: When I brand a project
<cyberix> kiko-afk: I'm asked to give images of three different sizes
<cyberix> kiko-afk: brand, logo, icon
<jimi_hendrix> yes
<kiko-afk> cyberix, yeah, it's because we want them pixel perfect. :)
<cyberix> kiko-afk: where is the logo sized image displayed
<jimi_hendrix> it gives my real name though and i dont want that
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: ooh... kay...
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: then don't use your real name ?
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: either way, you can use `bzr branch lp:colist` to get the branch
<ronny> hi
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: and since you don't have an lp-login defined
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: it should get it over http
<jimi_hendrix> thumper, uhh it has my hostname and stuff, but i didnt put my real name in my profile
<jimi_hendrix> so should i log out?
<jimi_hendrix> then will it contribute anonymosly?
<ronny> anyone of the team here, we just enabled the trac plugin in our trac and would like to know if it works
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: I don't understand what you are trying to do
<rockstar> intellectronica, see ronny's comment above
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: all revisions will have some form of author recorded
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: this is defined by the whoami command
<jimi_hendrix> ok, how do i change what is outputed by the whoami command
<nhandler> jimi_hendrix: bzr whoami 'New Name <email@host>'
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: `bzr help whoami`
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: it is helpful to have a real email address that will get to you
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: it is the purpose of recording it
<intellectronica> ronny: which project?
<intellectronica> gmb: ^^^
<jimi_hendrix> thumper, i rarely check my real email...i probably check my junk one (myspot40@gmail.com) more often than my real one
 * gmb catches up
<gmb> ronny: What intellectronica said, first of all :)
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: just use whatever
<jimi_hendrix> and i branch the code with bzr branch lp:colist
<ronny> intellectronica: pida
<intellectronica> gmb: do we still have to reset all existing watches before we start pulling using the plugin?
<gmb> intellectronica: Ideally, yes.
<gmb> intellectronica: In this case it's 8 watches.
<intellectronica> wow, i python ide. i should give this a try
<gmb> ronny, intellectronica: I'll take care of it.
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: yes
<intellectronica> gmb: cool, thanks
<ronny> nice, thanks
<jimi_hendrix> thumper, do i need to be in the dir with all the stuff? or do i specify what dir to use
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: if you are in say ~/src
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: then calling bzr branch lp:colist, will create a directory colist in ~src
<thumper> jimi_hendrix: or you can give it another parameter to define the location to branch to
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<gmb> ronny: Okay, the plugin appears to be working okay, but Launchpad is having some trouble telling the PIDA Trac which LP bug refers to a given Trac bug. If it's okay with you I'll try to debug this tomorrow (it's 22:55 my time). I've filed this as bug 341997; please subscribe to that for updates.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341997 in malone "Launchpad can't sync with the PIDA Trac since it installed the LP plugin" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341997
<ronny> gmb: thats ok
<vila> Does anyone know how to delete a milestone like https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+milestone/1.14rc1-error (created in the wrong series)
#launchpad 2009-03-13
<wgrant> vila: There should be a delete button to the right of the title if you have permission, but only on edge at the moment.
<Andre_Gondim> I have a question, this strings in rosetta is correct? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/installation-guide/+pots/partitioning/pt_BR/111/+translate maybe is ubuntu instead debian, no?
<wgrant> You might need privileges over the project, not just the series.
<vila> wgrant: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/174489 should be fixed RSN :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 174489 in launchpad-registry "Can't delete a milestone" [High,Fix committed]
<vila> wgrant: thanks
<tacone> how to mark a bug as duplicate ?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to remember - how do I mark that a bug it being tracked externally and add the link?
<MTecknology> nevermind
<MTecknology> I can't track using http://drupal.org/node/203467 ...
<Ursinha> MTecknology: so you're there :)
<Ursinha> having a hard time with the bot :/
<MTecknology> idk if I have time to really help
<MTecknology> I've been fighting hard with developing creap for drupal
<Ursinha> I know how that feels
<Ursinha> but the help won't be nothing more complicated than telling me how to change a factoid :)
<MTecknology> !no foo is <reply>bar
<MTecknology> oops - ubottu is in here
<Ursinha> hahahahahahahaha
<Ursinha> :)
<MTecknology> !MTeck is sorry, just showing an example
<Ursinha> this seems easy
<Ursinha> MTecknology: I didn't know that trick
<Ursinha> thanks for that :)
<MTecknology> np
<poolie> i seem to be having trouble filing a new bug...
<poolie> it just stalls
<spm> poolie: edge? looks like edge1 got stuckered in the auto-update. So you may have been hitting that.
<poolie> or just telstra suck
<poolie> it worked now anyhow
<poolie> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/342118
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342118 in linux "kernel crash in netlink_sendmsg ... autoremove_wake_function ... wext_handle_ioctl ... get_signal_to_deliver" [Undecided,New]
<spm> yeah - I manually killed edge1, and was trying to verify if the update has completed or fail
<thumper> poolie: heh, is this when skype died?
<poolie> no, that was different
<thumper> it is way past EOD here
<thumper> poolie: how about we catch up Monday?
<poolie> thumper: anyhow: for brisbane-core stuff see http://bazaar-vcs.org/Roadmap
<poolie> oh right it's +3 hours from here
<thumper> poolie: ta
<poolie> i'd forgotten
<poolie> have a good weekend
<poolie> but just quickly-
<poolie> you're not sprinting around allhands?
<thumper> not personally
<thumper> I expect there will be several people at the UDS
<thumper> to do LP/code type talks
<thumper> mingling
<thumper> and all the rest
<poolie> cool thanks
<mwhudson> oh yes UDS
<mwhudson> thumper: we should chat about that i guess
<Coke> I have a few questions about launchpad BZR, why is my branch named barcodesforpython/beta when I actually named it "devel"? I have a series named beta, but I clearly remember naming the branch devel. ??
<wgrant> Coke: If you associate a branch with a series, it gets an alias.
<wgrant> It still has the lp:~user/project/branch name, but it also gets lp:project or lp:project/series
<spiv> Coke: if you look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/barcodesforpython, the link to lp:barcodesforpython/beta takes you to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~peter-stockholm/barcodesforpython/devel
<spiv> Coke: i.e. see what wgrant said :)
<soren> Any idea why the createBug API call gives me a HTTP 503 on staging?
<soren> Mind you, I'm trying this for the first time. It's possible I'm doing something wrong.
<wgrant> soren: I've been getting 503s from staging frequently today.
<wgrant> Trying again generally helps.
<wgrant> Or is yours reproducible?
<soren> wgrant: Ok, good, so my code might be correct, I suppose.
<soren> I'll try a few times..
<wgrant> It could be your fault, but if it is then the 503 is a bug.
<soren> True :)
<soren> launchpad.bugs.createBug(description='long description', title='the title', target=pkg) where pkg is a a DistributionSourcePackage object I've created earlier.
<wgrant> soren: Ah, it's a timeout.
<wgrant> OOPS-1168S1099\
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1168S1099
<wgrant> And staging just got a new DB server...
<Coke> spiv & wgrant indeed, thanks.
<soren> wgrant: Ah, ok. Thanks.
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bigjools | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<flo_> Hi, does the ssh keys have a delay before they can be used ?
<flo_> ok, i solved this alone .. have a good day everyone !
<Pegasus_RPG> I need some help committing code to a launchpad project: I originally did bzr checkout using the public http address and now want to commit using the sftp address but I can't figure out how to tell bzr to stop using the http address
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, hi
<batoms> i need to reupload a package but in the rejection letter that I got from launchpad it doesn't have the link to the original tarball
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, have you been using a checkout or a branch?
<batoms> where are these original tarballs kept?
<Pegasus_RPG> rockstar: uh, both?
<Pegasus_RPG> rockstar: a checkout of a branch
<batoms> crap, just found a link to it on my ppa page
<batoms> that always happens
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, so you have a local mirror of the branch then?
<Pegasus_RPG> rockstar: Yes. I just used bzr checkout (via Olive)
<Pegasus_RPG> but Olive is too slow to work with, so now I'm trying to commit via the command line
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, what I need to know is whether you used did bzr checkout http://... or whether you did a bzr branch http://... and then a bzr checkout of that branch.
<Pegasus_RPG> I just did bzr checkout http://
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, Okay, so you can't commit right now then?
<Pegasus_RPG> correct, as it says  http does not support mkdir()
<Pegasus_RPG> (or it did, until I *cough* edited .bzr/branch/location
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, what happens if type bzr info on your branch?
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, It's a good idea to stay out of .bzr/branch/location
<Pegasus_RPG> dunno, since I edited that file then changed it back, it tells me bzr: ERROR: Transport error: Server refuses to fullfil the request
<Pegasus_RPG> no matter what I do
<Pegasus_RPG> I can do bzr info on the sftp address and it looks sensible
<Pegasus_RPG> Do I need to start over with a fresh checkout from the sftp address?
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, I think you need to consider this checkout a loss.
<Pegasus_RPG> rockstar: That's fine. Noone's done anything to the files I changed yet so I can just copy them somewhere safe
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, I would suggest branching instead of checking out.
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, checking out basically means "I don't want the D in DVCS"
<Pegasus_RPG> The head devs of the project are just getting their feet wet with bzr as well
<Pegasus_RPG> so I think they were trying to make it easy for us coming from SVN
<Pegasus_RPG> At the moment, I don't think I want the 'D' since I need to share my changes with the other devs so we can collaborate on problems
<Pegasus_RPG> So if I can still do that with a branch, what command should I issue to do the correct branch/checkout?
<Pegasus_RPG> that will let me commit later?
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, if you branch, you can version your patch, and then it can be merged into the trunk.
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, what's the project?
<Pegasus_RPG> Mixxx
<Pegasus_RPG> Our trunk is still in SVN but we're trying bzr on Launchpad for the 1.6.2 release
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, so what you want to do is bzr branch lp:mixxx
<Pegasus_RPG> well, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emixxxdevelopers/mixxx/release-1.6.2/ in this case
<rockstar> This will give you a branch that you can then push to your own code area and then propose to merge.
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, this is usually how I work:  (1) create a branch from the most recent trunk, (2) Hack on it, making commits where it makes sense, (3) push the branch, (4) propose for merging...
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, In the proposal stage, the code can be reviewed by my peers before it lands.
<Pegasus_RPG> That's where we want to get to I think, but for now everyone's just trying to get used to bazaar
<rockstar> Then people can vote on the proposal, and the you can merge your branch into trunk.
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, but you don't want to get used to bzr as if it was svn.
<Pegasus_RPG> oh
<Pegasus_RPG> allright, so the devs have already made a branch for the feature-frozen v1.6.2 release. You're saying I need to branch that?
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, yes, branch that.
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, bytheway, what's your lp username?
<Pegasus_RPG> pegasus-renegadetech
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, so you'll want to do something like bzr push lp:~pegasus-renegadetech/mixxx/<name-of-your-branch>
<Pegasus_RPG> I see, so I'll have a personal branch of the corporate release branch
<Pegasus_RPG> (which is itself a branch of trunk)
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, yes.  This means that anyone can hack on mixxx without having to have "commit privileges"
<Pegasus_RPG> But I do have commit privs. :)
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, So if I wanted to do something on Mixxx, I don't have to have those commit privileges.  I can just hack and then propose for merging.
<Pegasus_RPG> anyway, ok. THanks for your time
<Pegasus_RPG> ...as opposed to mailing patches. NIce
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, since you have privileges on the branch, you can merge your branch yourself.
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, yeah, it makes it really easy to collaborate.
<Pegasus_RPG> ok, so the command sequence again will be bzr branch sftp://
<Pegasus_RPG> <make changes>
<Pegasus_RPG> bzr commit
<Pegasus_RPG> <like changes>
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, no, not sftp:// but bzr+ssh://
<Pegasus_RPG> aroo?
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, also, when you're committing, you're only committing locally to your filesystem.  If you want others to see these changes, you'll have to push them to Launchpad.
<Pegasus_RPG> ok so after I like my changes, I bzr push?
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, or, if you're making a lot of commits, you push every few commits, so everyone can see your progress, even if it's not ready.
<Pegasus_RPG> and that goes into my personal branch, when I push, right?
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, when it IS ready, you can propose it for merging into 1.6.2 and/or trunk
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, it goes into A personal branch.  You can have as many personal branches of a project as you want.
<Pegasus_RPG> oh jeez
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, ?
<Pegasus_RPG> starting to hurt my brain. :)
<Pegasus_RPG> anyway, I think I get it
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, so, let's say that I'm hacking on a feature, and I get blocked on another developer's work.  I can branch again and work an another feature, coming back to that one.
<rockstar> Er, coming back to the original one when I'm not blocked anymore.
<Pegasus_RPG> Sounds handy, but all the merges that have to happen after that make me shudder
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, it's really not that hard.
<rockstar> Merges in bzr are not like merges in svn.  They are MUCH easier, and have less issue.
<Pegasus_RPG> well that's good
<Pegasus_RPG> Much of the work we're currently doing is cleanup, and due to Mixxx poor internal design, everything touches everything else, so chances for conflicts are high
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, also, I have a project that merges approved branches automatically.  http://edge.launchpad.net/tarmac
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, I know that dance.  Another project I work on is doing something similar.  As long as you communicate, it's relatively trivial to fix the conflicts.
<Pegasus_RPG> ok, so is there a quick reference sheet on the appropriate times to use the different bazaar commands?
<Pegasus_RPG> I'm not going to remember all this
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, https://edge.launchpad.net/+tour/index
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, https://help.launchpad.net/
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, http://theironlion.net/blog/2009/01/13/using-bazaar-launchpad-making-pushing-easy/
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, and I'm usually always around, so you can just bug me.
<Pegasus_RPG> heh thanks
<thekorn_> leonardr, hi, are you working on bug 340935? if not I can give it a try, from your last comment it looks like it should be easy to fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340935 in launchpadlib "Resources should be instantiated using their actual type, not the WADL specified one" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340935
<leonardr> thekorn_: go ahead
<thekorn_> okidoki
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> any kubuntu devs alive?
<Pegasus_RPG> hey rockstar, When doing bzr branch lp:~mixxxdevelopers/mixxx/release-1.6.2  I first get a warning that the server doesn't support streaming, then it gets stuck at the same point every time while downloading
<Pegasus_RPG> any idea what's wrong?
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, that was a bug with 1.6 I believe.
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, how does it get "stuck"
<Pegasus_RPG> \ [=========================
<Pegasus_RPG> ] Transferring 0/4^
 * Pegasus_RPG has bzr 1.5 in Debian
<kiko> Pegasus_RPG, you really want to be on 1.12 or more recent
<Pegasus_RPG> peachy
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, it's probably still working, but older bzr's had a hard time telling you it was doing anything.
<Pegasus_RPG> oh so just be patient? ;)
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, possibly.
<thekorn> leonardr, pushed a fix to lp:~thekorn/launchpadlib/fix-340935-bug_target, I'm not totally sure if this is the same idea as in your last comment, but at least it seems to work
<leonardr> thekorn, cool
<Pegasus_RPG> ah yes, my modem is showing activity and df shows more space taken each time :
<Pegasus_RPG> :)
<kiko> thekorn, hey, nice work
<thekorn> hi kiko, thanks
<leonardr> thekorn: can you propose that for merging into the trunk?
<leonardr> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn/launchpadlib/fix-340935-bug_target/+register-merge
<leonardr> write up a summary of your changes and we'll get it reviewed
<thekorn> leonardr, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn/launchpadlib/fix-340935-bug_target/+merge/4452
<leonardr> thekorn: your code needs to work for any incoming document that has a resource_type, not just #bug_target
<leonardr> the code to do this might have to go into bind()
<thekorn> leonardr, hmm, so this bug has to be fixed in wadllib and not launchpadlib ;) will try to understand how this bind() method works tomorrow
<leonardr> thekorn: ok, great. thanks again for taking this on
<Pegasus_RPG> rockstar: ok, ready to push...what ssh:// address do I need?
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, well, need to push to your area of the mixxx project, so you construct the url like this:
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, bzr push lp:~<your-lp-name>/mixxx/<your-branch-name>
<Pegasus_RPG> rockstar: the head devs are playing around now. How do they actually merge an approved proposal?
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, there are a few ways, but the easiest is to go to the branch index page of the branch and then click "Propose for merging into another branch"
<Pegasus_RPG> No, I mean another user already did that, and the hed dev approved it
<Pegasus_RPG> how does he merge it now?
<Pegasus_RPG> when I do "bzr commit" locally, must I specify the files I want to commit?
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, no.
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, you CAN, but you don't have to.
<Pegasus_RPG> if I don't does it push the ENTIRE repository? because it's been saying Copying signature texts 3/5 for the last 10 minutes
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, when you need to merge, go to your branch that you want to merge into, and do bzr merge lp:<path-to-the-other-branch> and then commit and push.
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, push and commit and two different things.
<Pegasus_RPG> rockstar: I know. I'm jumping around concepts, sorry. ;)
<Pegasus_RPG> I committed before to my local store
<Pegasus_RPG> now I'm pushing and it's taking a loooong time
<Pegasus_RPG> which makes me wonder if I committed incorrectly
<rockstar> Pegasus_RPG, you REALLY need to upgrade to at least bzr 1.6, as bzr will then stack the branch on the trunk branch, so you don't push the whole repo.
<Pegasus_RPG> ah, so I AM pushing the whole damn thing
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is there any way to tell launchpad to spam you about a project you don't care about but for which one you registered the upstream product or component?
<seb128> I got a GNOME upstream who registered seahorse to be able to add a bug watch and he complains about getting spammed now
<Pegasus_RPG> now how do I keep my personal branch in sync with the corporate one?
<savvas> Pegasus_RPG: something like this? bzr pull
<ronny> gmb: ping? sup on the pida lp sync issue?
<gmb> ronny: I've made no headway on this as yet. I'm just dealing with another issue at the moment. Bear with me and I should be able to check out a couple of theories that I have within the next hour or so.
<ronny> gmb: i dont personally manage the trac tho, so it might also be a small issue on out side
<gmb> ronny: Okay. I'm investigating. I think the issue is in the plugin rather than in what launchpad is passing to it (otherwise it would fail for everyone, and it doesn't) but I want to be sure exactly what the problem is and if necessary issue a patch for it.
<MTecknology> kiko: Hey.... you available?
<ronny> hmm, let me get some logins
<MTecknology> Why can't kiko be around... I started talking to him once and he ran away... :P
<MTecknology> I don't think I smell that bad
<ronny> MTecknology: kiko is a very busy man - you have to be very assertive
<MTecknology> ronny: hrm... I know he's busy - that's why I tried to be polite
<MTecknology> kiko: HERE, NOW!
<ronny> hmm, you might need a whip
<MTecknology> no - that just feels wrong :P
<ronny> gmb: we noticed that the permissions in our egg cache where fscked, that caused sporadic random server errors
<ronny> i think its fixed now
<kiko> MTecknology, heh, ok. how are you doing?
<kiko> hey ronny
<MTecknology> kiko: doing great, I devoted my entire spring break to getting that theme done... it's 100% perfect in IE7 and Firefox
<MTecknology> kiko: Is there any chance I could steal some of your day away from you? :)
<kiko> heh
<MTecknology> oh - theme almost 100% if IE6
<kiko> MTecknology, yes, you have me for 2 minutes
<MTecknology> kiko: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62325
<kiko> MTecknology, I am physically opposed to a project which is named anything-releases
<kiko> it just screams bad modeling
<MTecknology> kiko: That's just where I package the compilation of everything
<kiko> mmm
<MTecknology> kiko: That was only if you approve the ubuntu-drupal super project, then that thing has a place to move too
<MTecknology> kiko: I can pick any name you think appropriate for that :P
<kiko> I'm thinking, but I think you're right
<rockstar> statik, yo.
<kiko> MTecknology, what does ubuntu-drupal-openid, etc have that is special that drupal-openid wouldn't have?
<kiko> i.e. why isn't this drupal-openid?
<MTecknology> ubuntu-drupal-openid is where the active development takes place, Canonical QA merges those changes to drupal-openid after they check everything
<MTecknology> same with those other 2 devs
<kiko> what's the reason for that to be a separate project?
<kiko> I'm a bit baffled as why those aren't just devel branches of drupal-openid
<kiko> it suggests abuse of project
<MTecknology> Stuart Metcalfe seemed to really like the idea
<kiko> this is why I really don't like that request -- when I start looking into it it just looks totally wrong
<kiko> yeah, and I think he's crazy
<MTecknology> lol
<kiko> we put in 2 man-years of work to get codehosting to do exactly what you are doing
<kiko> and then you create separate projects and defeat us in one button click :)
<MTecknology> you could name them drupal-openid-dev if you wanted...
<kiko> no
<kiko> they shouldn't exist
<kiko> they should just be branches of the existing drupal-openid branch
<kiko> all under the drupal-openid project
<kiko> using a separate project makes no sense!
<MTecknology> The reason we made another branch for it was for all of us to work on w/o worrying about who has access
<MTecknology> another project*
<MTecknology> Stu was making sure that nobody except those select few has access to the trunk
<kiko> MTecknology, you can have separate branches under the same project. I repeat, there's no reason to have separate projects.
<kiko> separate branches, owned by different people and teams, I underline
<kiko> do you see what I mean?
<MTecknology> could you assign a team to have control over just that branch?
<kiko> YES
<kiko> YES
<kiko> YES
<kiko> heh
<kiko> I guess this must be really confusing
<MTecknology> sorry
<kiko> I have the curse of knowledge!! argh
<kiko> so
<kiko> in summary
<kiko> just move the branches over to the drupal-openid project
<MTecknology> k
<kiko> the owner of the branch will remain unchanged
<kiko> i.e.
<MTecknology> that much makes sense now
<kiko> if it is currently https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-modules/ubuntu-drupal-openid/6.x
<kiko> all that will change
<kiko> is that it will be
<kiko> if it is currently https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-modules/drupal-openid/6.x-ubuntu or whatever
<kiko> sorry, strike that last sentence and replace with:
<kiko> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-modules/drupal-openid/6.x-ubuntu or whatever
<kiko> IOW
<kiko> the ~ bit stays the same
<MTecknology> iow?
<kiko> and the project changes
<kiko> so for that branch, only members of ubuntu-drupal-modules can commit to it
<kiko> even though it is part of another project
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> then I just destroy the projects...
<kiko> yeah, I can do that as soon as you've finished
<MTecknology> ok - after I do that, would you be opposed to making a super project with those different projects?
<MTecknology> the ones I move the branches to
<kiko> do you think it makes sense to make drupal-openid a member of a project group called ubuntu-drupal?
<kiko> I think that will turn off pure drupal users..
<MTecknology> It'd still be the Ubuntu Drupal project doing the developement on it
<kiko> no..
<kiko> well, the ubuntu teams
<kiko> not opposed, but I think it does turn off people that have nothing to do with ubuntu
<kiko> do you see my point?
<MTecknology> ya
<kiko> drupal-openid is an independent entity in a way -- any fedora user that uses drupal can use it and benefit
<kiko> as soon as you place it under ubuntu, that value decreases
<MTecknology> except that they only work w/ Launchpad
<MTecknology> I saw it as Ubuntu and Launchpad being related
<MTecknology> common link: canonical
<MTecknology> so when we do that - no point in the super project
<kiko> well..
<kiko> do they only work with launchpad, or is it with any openid provider, launchpad being the default?
<MTecknology> only launchpad
<kiko> why?
<kiko> the openid stuff should be totally generic
<kiko> is it because of the teams stuff?
<kiko> or something else?
<MTecknology> drupal-openid has modified code so it'll work with the drupal-launchpad and and drupal-teams modules
<kiko> interesting
<MTecknology> I think drupal-openid by itself still works fine w/ any provider
<MTecknology> but the other two modules won't work w/o the modified code
<kiko> gotcha
<kiko> so
<kiko> here's my suggestion
<kiko> move the branches across
<kiko> there's only reason to keep the branches separate if they are really meant to be long-lived forks
<kiko> if they are just devel branches, then they live under the main projects
<MTecknology> k
<kiko> I think we should create a project group
<kiko> to group ubuntu-drupal-theme and ubuntu-drupal if you mean the last one to be a long-lived branch
<MTecknology> I'll do that - It might take me a little bit since I'll need to run it by stu and everyone else
<kiko> I'm unsure about drupal-planet
<kiko> is it like drupal-openid in the sense that it's ubuntu-unspecific?
<kiko> or is it more like ubuntu-drupal-planet?
<MTecknology> We were trying to mimic planet.ubuntu.com
<kiko> or is it just a branch of ubuntu-drupal?
<kiko> err
<kiko> a branch of drupal sorry
<MTecknology> not a branch of drupal
<MTecknology> module for it
<kiko> gotcha
<kiko> so...
<kiko> guideline for you in the future
<kiko> if the thing is going to have releases (i.e. tarballs) it is a project
<kiko> if it is just a bunch of branches of some existing project, put the branches in that project -- the branches will still be owned by whatever team you specify!
<kiko> I think drupal-openid is likely to be standalone, or maybe part of the drupal project group
<kiko> as I suspect drupal-openid should be
<kiko> MTecknology, want me to write this up in the answer?
<MTecknology> sure
<MTecknology> That way I always have a reference rather than in logs
<kiko> MTecknology, I really don't want to be difficult -- I just want to make sure you get the most out of launchpad by using the features :)
<MTecknology> yup :)
<MTecknology> kiko: would you consider drupal-{launchpad,teams} part of the project group since those interect directly with launchapd and only launchpad?
<MTecknology> the teams module was considered for being opened to other openid providers, but we pretty quickly dismissed it because their would be too much each provider would have to exactly match for it to work
<kiko> MTecknology, no
<MTecknology> ok
<kiko> MTecknology, because it's not ubuntu-specific
<MTecknology> alrighyty
<kiko> if you want to call the project group something like "Drupal Futurism" or whatever
<MTecknology> hey...
<kiko> then I think it might be more appropriate
<kiko> is there a drupal project group already?
<MTecknology> I like that
<kiko> heh
<MTecknology> ya, there is
<kiko> my point is to keep the stuff ubuntu-neutral to the extent it is possible and useful
<kiko> if there is stuff that is more closely related to drupal, put it in the drupal project group!
<kiko> that way it's advertised more widely
<MTecknology> you wanna give me a few seconds here
<MTecknology> eh... nvm
<MTecknology> sounds good :)
<MTecknology> kiko: what did you conclude about ubuntu-drupal-release?
<kiko> MTecknology, I'm not sure -- asked in the question just now
<kiko>   - The only remaining thing I'm curious about is ubuntu-drupal and ubuntu-drupal-theme. Does it make sense to actually have a project group for them? Will they release separate tarballs? Is ubuntu-drupal a fork of drupal, or a config, or a module?
<MTecknology> there will be separate release tarballs
<MTecknology> I just haven't made any yet for the theme
<MTecknology> kiko: sometime in the near future, I will package released for ubuntu-drupal-theme
<MTecknology> I'm just finishing up with some IE6 bullshit and I'll bre ready
<kiko>  Is ubuntu-drupal a fork of drupal, or a config, or a module?
<MTecknology> the tarball is a group of modules and themes
<MTecknology> one theme
<MTecknology> I devoted of 80hr this week to that theme.....
<MTecknology> hurray spring break
<kiko> my mom is very funny
<kiko> she just called me
<kiko> I am on the second story
<kiko> and she's on the first
<kiko> she wants me to come to dinner!!
<MTecknology> lol
<kiko> she says the stairs are too hard
<MTecknology> :P
<kiko> MTecknology, hmmmmmmmm
<kiko> MTecknology, it's an interesting problem!!
<MTecknology> what is?
<kiko> the -releases thing
<kiko> it's like an all-in-one
<MTecknology> kiko: actually - and some point ubuntu-drupal will have branches
<MTecknology> I'm waiting on a bazaar feature though
<MTecknology> to do exactly that
<MTecknology> ubuntu-drupal-package
<MTecknology> ?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I think -releases is okay
<kiko> I'll do that now
<gmb> ronny: Okay, thanks for letting us know. I don't *think* that's the problem (the error message suggests that LP isn't passing an integer where it should be), but I'll bear it in mind.
<MTecknology> rename it if we ever come up with anything better?
<kiko> exactly
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal
<kiko> yours!
<MTecknology> kiko: oh - drupal isn't a project group
<MTecknology> lol - so pretty :P
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<kiko> maybe we need a drupal project group instead
<kiko> well, think about it
<kiko> I'm gonna have dinner! yay
<MTecknology> kiko: thanks
<MTecknology> kiko: I guess I need to ask the staff to add my projects?
<wgrant> MTecknology: No, you just set the field on your project's +edit.
<wgrant> (which is very strange)
<MTecknology> wgrant: oh - thanks :)
 * wgrant makes his projects part of ~launchpad-project
<wgrant> s/~//
<gmb> :744
<gmb> Err.
<gmb> Whoops. This isn't vim, is it?
<wgrant> gmb: Unfortunately.
<wgrant> We have vimperator for web browsers, but nothing for IRC AFAIK :(
<gmb> wgrant: If I had any kind of notion to hack using Perl I would write an irssi plugin to accept basic vim commands for no other reason than the desire to do so. However, I have no desire to write Perl.
<gmb> Ever.
<wgrant> gmb: Good policy.
<rockstar> gmb, I can't count how many times I've typed :!bzr commit in the terminal.
<MTecknology> kiko: when you get back - what is your opinion about making a project group for drupal and giving a team we make access to it?
#launchpad 2009-03-14
<wgrant> Why does the bottom of the LP login/registration page tell me that you'll never disclose or share my personal information, when by default all of my information except my password is visible on my user page?
<statik> hi rockstar, i'm back for 5 minutes to implement your review comments, then i'm going looking for old movies
<rockstar> statik, cool, I'm about to head out to BSG/BBQ
<rockstar> statik, were the changes I suggested okay, or were you thinking something different?
<statik> rockstar: i'm making the changes you asked for, but i think maybe 'subject' doesn't show up in the web ui right now
<rockstar> statik, it does, but it's only populated from emails.
<statik> rockstar: but i think the changes you asked for are more consistent with the data model, and i'm doing them now
<rockstar> Er, unless you do it through the API.
<statik> huh. it didn't work for me when i tried it. anyhoo, if theres a bug there, it's in the UI, not the API
<rockstar> statik, absolutely.  Also, this week I got a lot done on Launchpad itself to give us some more flexibility.
<statik> i don't know how i manage to lose a branch i only started 2 hours ago, but i can't find it. good think i pushed it to launchpad
<rockstar> statik, did you see my addition of configs?
<statik> rockstar: i haven't, no
<statik> rockstar: what do configs do?
<rockstar> statik, so now you can set up project configs in the config file, like the test_command, etc. so you can just run tarmac-lander tarmac and it figures out the test_command stuff from the config.
 * rockstar heads out to eat food and watch BSG
<statik> rockstar: nice! fixed, and pushed revision 55. have a great weekend!
<MTecknology> How can I go about having a user renamed?
<MTecknology> https://launchpad.net/~drupal
<MTecknology> I tried emailing them but the email address used no longer exists
<wgrant> MTecknology: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<wgrant> But you don't want ~drupal.
<wgrant> As you are not the Drupal team.
<MTecknology> hrm?
<MTecknology> I want to create a team there, I'm talking to someone else about taking over the drupal project in launchpad and then I'm going to finish what kiko was talking about
<wgrant> MTecknology: Why do you want the Drupal project? You're not an upstream vanilla Drupal person, are you?
<MTecknology> wgrant: I could do drupal-modules instead?
<wgrant> MTecknology: What exactly do you want to do?
<MTecknology> wgrant: I'm working on a few projects that I want to become part of a super project.
<wgrant> What are these projects?
<MTecknology> drupal-launchpad, drupal-openid, drupal-teams, drupal-planet, and we're talking about a few more
<kiko> wgrant, a bunch of drupal modules IOW
<wgrant> Ah, so it's somewhat geeneric.
<wgrant> kiko!
<MTecknology> what is iow?
<wgrant> So, the drupal project group might work, indeed.
<MTecknology> oh!
<MTecknology> in one word *
<wgrant> But project *group*, not project.
<wgrant> in other words?
<MTecknology> oh
<_Andrew> In my ppa if I copy binaries from one distro series (hardy) to another (intrepid) it won't break will it? I was under the assumption that you should compile from source however launchpad doesn't allow that
<wgrant> _Andrew: You can't compile the same source in the same PPA twice.
<wgrant> _Andrew: In general copying from Hardy to Intrepid should be fine, but make sure you check that it installs afterwards.
<_Andrew> ok, what about jaunty?
<_Andrew> Same?
<wgrant> Probably.
<wgrant> But the further you copy, the more likely something is to break.
<wgrant> You can fairly reasonably expect that it will either fail to install or work fine.
<wgrant> So an install test is really all you need to do, and you can do that even before you do the copy.
<MTecknology> kiko: Just thinking - Would it make sense to move drupal to drupal-project, and make it a part of the drupal project group?
<_Andrew> What about copying binaries to previous distros? Is it the same or is that not a good idea?
<MTecknology> kiko: I sent an email asking the current maintainer what they would think about creating a project group
<kiko> MTecknology, well, I'd just create a drupal-project project group?
<MTecknology> kiko: that works too :P
<wgrant> _Andrew: It might work, particularly if you're copying between Intrepid and later, but in general it won't work. Most things will still indicate that by failing to install, however.
<_Andrew> ok thanks, that's all I needed to know
<wgrant> kiko: Is there nothing better? We already have launchpad-project which isn't actually a project...
<MTecknology> kiko: should I file a question for just that?
<kiko> wgrant, what could be better?
<kiko> wgrant, launchpad-project IS a project
<wgrant> kiko: No, it's a project group, and launchpad without the project is a project...
<wgrant> Unless you are talking about the code.
<kiko> oh
<kiko> hm
<wgrant> kiko: It might have been right when it was created years ago, but since the rename it isn't!
 * wgrant -> lunch.
<MTecknology> kiko: if you're up for it - https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/64088
<MTecknology> kiko: I sent stu an email about correcting that
<vadi2> hi
<vadi2> the new fancy bug title changer does not like this sign: ▸
<vadi2> it says it is not a valid JSON element
<adelie421> Anyone else having connectivity issues with launchpad.net?
<kyphi> kyphi here - is any one at home?
<wgrant> adelie421: Hm, indeed.
<adelie421> I just registered my pg and rsa public keys, and when I tried moving forward through the motu tutorial, it asked to confirm my openID, then came up with an error and said to come here  :)
<wgrant> spm: Things are borked.
<Silense28> Has anyone here noticed Launchpad being slow, or is it juts me?
<Silense28> just*
<wgrant> Silense28: It seems to be a general problem.
<kyphi> wgrant: I would like to ask a question - am I interrupting something?
<Silense28> kyphi: Don't ask to ask a question, just ask
<wgrant> kyphi: Other than everybody noticing that Launchpad is somewhat slow/broken at the moment, no.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: (edge.)launchpad.net currently very slow | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kyphi> I have been a long time contributor to answer questions in launchpad and have wondered recently if the question/answer section is ever moderated or is it self-regulating?
<wgrant> kyphi: It's not moderated.
<wgrant> Occasionally requests will be made to remove spam, but that is very infrequently required.
<adelie421> seems the site is quite borked atm, as noted above
<BasicPRO> from middle of US, borked as well
<kyphi> So that means that anyone who may be intellectually impoverished or incapable of a coherent answer or lacking in technical knowledge can write a load of drivel and that is tolerated?
<wgrant> Hopefully Nagios will notice and wake somebody up.
<wgrant> kyphi: Yes, but then we tell them off.
<adelie421> Maybe someone noticed me signing the code of conduct and scrambled to take the server down to prevent it.
<kyphi> we?
<adelie421> kyphi: no, that is what brainstorm is for
<wgrant> adelie421: Hahaha.
<wgrant> Yes, Brainstorm does that.
<kyphi> Is that another forum?
<adelie421> If I am in need of flaming someone, I go there
<wgrant> kyphi: brainstorm.ubuntu.com - it's a place for users to submit ideas.
<kyphi> I have no wish to upset anyone
<adelie421> kyphi: yes, it is a place where noobs complain about the interface and make feature requests for things that already exist, and want every package they use to be included by default, and remove the command line.
<b1n42y> heelp http://paste.ubuntu.com/130892/
<sisto> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<sisto>  Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<sisto> any clues?
<wgrant> sisto: See the topic.
<adelie421> getting same problem
<wgrant> b1n42y: I see you're getting a solution in #u-au-chat.
<kyphi> adelie421: I have used Ubuntu as my main OS for about 3 years and I know where things are and am familiar with the CLI - so brainstorm.ubuntu.com does not seem appropriate.
<adelie421> kyphi: it is a strange place because it is super user friendly and hypothetically a great place to collect and vote on ideas... Unfortunately I think newer people see the voting and misunderstand its purpose poll == feedback, poll != democracy
<adelie421> not to mention community != democracy
<kyphi> adelie421: democracy? there is no such thing - there have always been more fools than wise men (and women) and somebody has to lead.  Please forgive my cynicism.
<kyphi> adelie421 and wgrant: I will heed your advice and visit brainstorm.  Thank you for indulging me.
<lamalex> Hey, I can't find how to upload a package to pppa
<lamalex> can anyone tell me how?
<wgrant> cprov: Can you save us?
<wgrant> lamalex: The same as a PPA.
<cprov> wgrant: something bad is happening, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/ is dead.
<lamalex> wgrant: ? that's what Im asking
<b1n42y> wgrant: wow how did you know that !!!
<lamalex> i can't find the upload linkk
<wgrant> cprov: Yes.
<adelie421> agreed. Linux truly embraces liberty as it was meant to be understood. I do not think it is cynical to understand the nature of progress
<wgrant> cprov: It's all dead.
<wgrant> cprov: But edge works sometimes.
<wgrant> cprov: But very slowly.
<solrize_> hi, i guess you all know that both bugs and edge appear down
<wgrant> cprov: No LOSAs/canonical-sysadmins around.
<LKRaider> can't access code either
<wgrant> b1n42y: I have been in that channel since its inception, and recognised you from there.
<dawsdesign> any idea when launchpad will be bach up?
<wgrant> dawsdesign: Not at the moment. Hopefully a LOSA will magically (or not so magically) wake up and fix it soon.
<adelie421> it is up, it is just VERY SLOW
<dawsdesign> haha
<dawsdesign> ok
<dawsdesign> thanks
<adelie421> Can anyone explain the security risk of signing the Code of Conduct with the default text? Whatever you sign you show the changes anyway, so what is the difference?
<adelie421> (I know more about RSA in theory, not practice)
<adelie421> *sigh* at least bazaar.launchpad.net is still working just fine.
<wgrant> adelie421: Sysadmins are awoken and on it.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: (edge.)launchpad.net currently very slow - sysadmins on it | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<adelie421> you kick one off your couch?
<solrize_> seems to work now
<solrize_> hmm, maybe not
<adelie421> hehe, was about to say
<solrize_> yep, still down
<solrize_> hmm, this time seems back up for real
<wgrant> librarian is still gone, though.
<wgrant> But in a better way.
<solrize_> what's librarian?  is that required for attaching files to bug comments?
<wgrant> It stores all of the content files, so yes.
<solrize_> i just did it and it worked
<wgrant> And it's back.
<lamalex> Hi, i'm trying to dput my .changes file
<solrize_> thanks all
<lamalex> it keeps telling me a .asc or .sig file needs to be first on the command line
<lamalex> anyone know about this error?
<wgrant> lamalex: What is the command line you're using?
<wgrant> And is your .changes file signed inline?
<lamalex> dput do-core-ppa gnome-do_0.8.1-0\~jaunty\~ppa1_source.changes
<wgrant> (does it have ---- BEGIN SIGNED MESSAGE ---- or similar at the top?)
<lamalex> wgrant: no
<wgrant> lamalex: It needs to be signed. debsign something.changes
<lamalex> thanks
 * lamalex is not a packager, our packager is moving
<lamalex> so im filling in
<lamalex> sorry for stupid questions
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<elmo> (everything should be back now, sorry for the delay)
<wgrant> Thanks elmo.
 * wgrant is glad it was a quick fix this time.
<lamalex> wgrant: thanks, package uploaded :)
<wgrant> lamalex: Don't be so sure just yet... wait until you get the email.
<lamalex> well, im further than i was
<lamalex> which is progress
<wgrant> Indeed, indeed.
<lamalex> wgrant: just got the email :)
<wgrant> lamalex: Excellent.
<lamalex> thanks
<savvas> how do i delete FAQs ?
<rockstar> savvas, I'm not sure you can.
<savvas> argh
<savvas> so how do i delete an outdated faq of a project? :P https://answers.launchpad.net/timekpr/+faq/217
<savvas> rockstar: should I poke the admins or just use it to make another faq?
<rockstar> savvas, well, while it might be outdated now, it was an FAQ at one point.  Why do you feel the need to delete it?
<savvas> rockstar: actually nevermind, I will edit it, as it can be answered :)
<savvas> thanks!
<rockstar> savvas, no problem, although I'm not sure I did anything.  :)
<savvas> oh no, did plenty! I just realised that I can just edit it :p
<savvas> (need coffee, hehe)
<savvas> is launchpad compatible with cia.vc ?
<kiko> savvas, I think it is now -- or is it just ohloh?
<savvas> kiko: it's ok, I found cia-clients and some more info on launchpad.net/bzr-cia :)
<kiko> :)
<savvas> does anyone happen to know how to add a permanent variable in .bzr/branch/branch.conf ?
<savvas> for example, every time I do "bzr branch lp:timekpr somefolder" to get it with an extra variable set?
<mdke> savvas: sorry, I can't help with this (you might get more help from bzr) but I saw above you were trying to get cia working - do you succeed? I'm interested in that
<wgrant> savvas: What sort of variable?
<savvas> wgrant: cia_project = timekpr
<mdke> ah, that answers my question too, I guess :)
<savvas> mdke: yes, it's all here: https://launchpad.net/bzr-cia :) you need cia-clients for it
<mdke> savvas: can it be done on the server side so that any commit made to a LP branch works, or just on a local branch?
<wgrant> savvas: You might be able to set it in ~/.bzr/locations.conf
<savvas> mdke: that's what I'm looking for :)
<wgrant> savvas: But #bzr would know.
<mdke> savvas: let me know how you go :)
<savvas> I'll ask there wgrant thank you very much!
<savvas> mdke: will do :)
<mdke> I guess the Launchpad servers would need bzr-cia installed too
<savvas> so it makes it a launchpad thing too :P
<savvas> I wonder if I should file a wishlist bug hehe
<mdke> I would definitely like to see a feature that commits could be broadcast into an irc channel
<savvas> yes, that's what I need it for as well :)
<mdke> it tends to give a bit of extra vitality to a slow channel, like #ubuntu-doc - when we used svn we had the feature, but not since moving to Launchpad
<wgrant> Soyuz is supposedly going to be getting something XMPPish at some point.
<wgrant> And lp-bzr does send emails already, so it's not too much of a stretch.
<mdke> the wubi project seems to have got this working - http://cia.vc/stats/project/wubi
<mdke> this is their branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/trunk
<mdke> let's ask them how they did it
 * mdke emails
<mdke> hmm, all the Ubuntu installer team projects seem to have it working :)
<wgrant> mdke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment#IRC%20notification
<mdke> wgrant: ah, thanks. So each committer needs to set it up
<wgrant> Or somebody needs to watch for mail.
<savvas> bug 342729 - I hope it's ok :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342729 in launchpad "[wishlist] Please add built-in support for cia.vc commit updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342729
<savvas> I just checked their branch lp:wubi, it doesn't have the cia variable
<cumulus007> I requested a PO file on Launchpad, but I haven't receveid the mail yet
<cumulus007> I requested it a half hour ago
<cumulus007> Why are the translation suggestions gone?
<wgrant> cumulus007: You might get a better response during a working day.
<cumulus007> hmm, indeed
<Pegasus_RPG_> Hello
<Pegasus_RPG_> Should the diff on a merge proposal page update automatically if a change was pushed to the branch in question?
<Pegasus_RPG_> Because it doesn't
<wgrant> Pegasus_RPG_: No. You can use something like https://launchpad.net/mad to do it.
<Pegasus_RPG_> ok, so how do I use it?
<wgrant> IIRC the README tells you.
<wgrant> But I just run, through cron, 'mad.py -p <PROJECT NAME> -r /path/to/local/repo'
<Pegasus_RPG_> oh ok, I run it locally. Got it
<wgrant> Yep.
<Pegasus_RPG_> Thank you, sir
<Pegasus_RPG_> (I wonder why that's not integrated into LP?)
<wgrant> From what I hear, it's too expensive.
<wgrant> I can't say I buy that, however.
<Pegasus_RPG_> Well, I can see it if hundreds of commits are going on at once
<Pegasus_RPG_> but why not have it only generate a diff if someone asks for it?
<Pegasus_RPG_> I.e. instead of just displaying it, have just a "download diff" button that is up-to-date?
<Pegasus_RPG_> or "view diff" or whatever
<mdke> cumulus007: see http://blog.launchpad.net/translations/performance-week-in-translations-land
<mdke> cumulus007: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2009-March/002162.html is also informative
<cumulus007> aah, performance improvements
<cumulus007> finally
<cumulus007> okay, no problem
<cumulus007> a well working Rosetta is much more important than some suggestions :)
<infinity0> hi, i'm having problems with branching off launchpad
<infinity0> it connects then it just pauses there doing nothing, and the progress bar says
<infinity0> - [=======================                                                                           ] Transferring 0/4
<infinity0> also before that i get "Server is too old for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this)"
<Odd_Bloke> infinity0: What version of bzr are you using?
<infinity0> Bazaar (bzr) 1.5
<Odd_Bloke> And what command are you running?
<infinity0>  bzr branch lp:adchpp
<infinity0> oh actually
<infinity0> lol
<infinity0> it's done it now
<infinity0> but the progress bar was stuck there for quite a few minutes :|
<infinity0> but yeah, "Branched 144 revision(s)."
<LarstiQ> infinity0: yeah, the progress bars have become much better recently
<infinity0> ahh i see, debian has 1.13 in unstable
<infinity0> i'll try that
<LarstiQ> 1.13rc1 I think, but that has progress bar fixes too :)
<Bert_2> Hi, I requested some translation files in PO format, they should be mailed to em according to launchpad but more than an hour has passed and I still haven't received it, is launchpad still busy or do I have problems with my mail server ?
<kiko__> Bert_2, I think our mail handling broke yesterday evening and I don't quite know why
<Bert_2> kiko__: okey, thanks, I was already thinking I broke my postfix server or something similar
<kiko__> I'm asking our IS but it's saturday so.. YKWIM :-/
<Bert_2> kiko__: yeah, that's why I have a VPS :D :P
<kiko__> :)
<Bert_2> kiko__: I hope it gets fixed soon
<Bert_2> cause I want to get as much translations in before LPT Deadline
<kiko__> that's two of us!!
<Bert_2> kiko__: lol, I just tried to translate the janitor, that's very complex
<Bert_2> kiko__: they use some phrase which aren't proper english I'm afraid
<kiko__> heh
<kiko__> that's worth filing a bug
<Bert_2> kiko__: I'll do that then
<Bert_2> kiko__: can you check please, this isn't a proper english phrase: "Don't actually remove anything, just to do so. This is useful for testing stuff." right ?
<Bert_2> ???
<kiko__> if you remove the comma it is less confusing
<kiko__> I think it means that you shouldn't remove stuff unless you know what you are doing?
<Bert_2> kiko__: yeah, but it's not a proper phrase
<sianis> hi
<sianis> is rosetta po exporting closed?
<Bert_2> sianis: launchpad is having problems with mailing
<sianis> ok, thx
<Bert_2> sianis: but we're not sure
<Bert_2> (IS has been informed
<Bert_2> )
<vadi2> Hi, my ppa broke a bit. It's not asking for a password on a dput anymore, and it's not building new packages I send it
<LarstiQ> vadi2: are you sure you are dputting to the right location?
<LarstiQ> vadi2: also, iirc, afaik, aiui, ppa access is anonymous ftp anyway
<vadi2> LarstiQ: no I wasn't, I forgot the ppa argument
<c_korn> hello
<c_korn> can anyone tell me why this build freezes when build in a ubuntu official build machine while it builds fine in about 10 minutes in a PPA: https://launchpad.net/+builds/yellow/+index
<wgrant> c_korn: Same distroseries, and built around the same time?
<wgrant> No dep differences in the PPA?
<c_korn> wgrant: yes
<c_korn> wgrant: only a changelog entry :P
<wgrant> What other packages are in that PPA?
<c_korn> wgrant: vlc :P hasn't anything to do with it
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> c_korn: https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+filebug, given that nobody relevant is around.
<c_korn> wgrant: thanks
<cody-somerville> the PPA buildds are virtual hosts whereas the distro buildds are physical hosts.
<cody-somerville> That may explain why it builds fine on the PPA but not the distro buildds if the package does something weird at build time.
<wgrant> That's the only significant difference, so it's probably not anything else.
<c_korn> cody-somerville: what significance does the config.log file have? as I see there is one in the debian orig tarball but not in the (from developers) published tarball.
<cody-somerville> c_korn, That sounds like a logfile.
<c_korn> so no reason to worry about?
<cody-somerville> c_korn, However, it disturbs me that the debian orig tarball doesn't match the upstream's
<cody-somerville> We generally like them to md5sum match
<c_korn> cody-somerville: oh, wait. the log file is not in the debian tarball but in the ubuntu tarball. very odd
<wgrant> Why are they not bit-identical?
<cody-somerville> Yes, that is odd since the Ubuntu version is based off the Debian version.
<c_korn> oh, wait. I must have mixed up something. let me recheck it ...
<wgrant> Are the checksums the same in your PPA and the primary archive?
<cody-somerville> Yea, the tarball *has* to match since this upstream version was synced from Debian
<cody-somerville> Soyuz would not have allowed an upload with a mistmatched md5sum
<cody-somerville> I wonder if it causes the other archs to freeze up.
<cody-somerville> A number of archs FTBFS due to scilab missing at the time
 * cody-somerville imagines that the truth is that yellow has probably died for whatever reason and this build didn't actually cause it.
<c_korn> cody-somerville: it is actually the second try.
<c_korn> after it first has frozen (on another build machine if I imagine right) a MOTU has retried it
<c_korn> ok the md5sums of the tarballs match. that was false alarm
<cody-somerville> Okay, I'll retry on powerpc then and see if it freezes up a powerpc builder.
<c_korn> cody-somerville: scilab-5 could not be built for ppc (that is a scilab bug.) and sivp build-depends on scilab-5
<cody-somerville> ah
<cody-somerville> yellow seems to be unfrozen btw
<cody-somerville> It timed out.
<c_korn>  * State: Failed to build
<c_korn>  * Duration: 2 hours 40 minutes
<c_korn> I get mad if it turns out this is a scilab bug. it's a pain to build scilab on ubuntu. and it took months to get scilab-5 into jaunty
<c_korn> but as I see sivp-0.5.0 already hasn't been published for amd64 on debian: http://packages.debian.org/sid/sivp
<cody-somerville> c_korn, yea
<c_korn> ok, did not know. a motu edited my changelog. so he is to blame :P
<c_korn> you will see the build succeed: https://launchpad.net/+builds/actinium
<c_korn> cody-somerville: voila. https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/ppa/+build/904702
<cody-somerville> Interesting
<cody-somerville> c_korn, Poke me again on Monday if the problem isn't resolved by then
<c_korn> ok, I also need to sleep now.
<c_korn> thanks and bye
<cody-somerville> bye :]
#launchpad 2009-03-15
<MTecknology> So - if a person that owns a project can't be reached, is it possible to have the ownership of his project transfered to a team?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Ask a Question.
<MTecknology> wgrant: I don't want to yet, I was just wondering
<wgrant> That's the way to do it, and it's often done.
<MTecknology> I suppose it's not worth asking if it's possible since everything under the sun is possible in launchpad
<MTecknology> heck... even the sun (lp.net/mysql) is in launchpad
<MTecknology> wgrant: I'll give them a week or two to respond. Then ask :)
<mrooney> Hm, what do I install to import launchpad in python
<mrooney> "apt-cache search python launchpad" gives way too many things that all seem like they would be right
<kiko__> you want launchpadlib maybe?
<mrooney> it would seem that way but "import launchpad" fails
<mrooney> man, every documentation like https://help.launchpad.net/API just magically starts with launchpad in your namespace
<mrooney> how does that happen!
<wgrant> mrooney: launchpadlib. Not launchpad
<wgrant> Ah, in that case 'launchpad' is the Launchpad object obtained with launchpadlib.Launchpad.get_token_and_login()
<wgrant> See the link just above the first example on /API
<mrooney> wgrant: ah okay, so are they implicitly doing "from launchpadlib import Launchpad as launchpad" ?
<wgrant> mrooney: No - see how they create the launchpad object on /API/launchpadli
<wgrant> /API/launchpadlib
<stgraber> mrooney: nope, they do import launchpadlib, then launchpad = launchpadlib.Launchpad.get_token_and_login()
<stgraber> then use the launchpad object
<mrooney> ah yes okay I see it now
<mrooney> I figured it was way out of date since it tells you to install launchpadlib manually
<mrooney> and wadlib
<mrooney> wadllib, that is
<wgrant> You still have to install them manually.
<wgrant> Unless you happen to be using Ubuntu.
<mrooney> Is "happen to be" really an accurate way to phrase that? :)
<mrooney> What percentage of launchpad api users are using Ubuntu I wonder
<theholyduck> mrooney, im not! :P
<theholyduck> im not a launchpad user anymore either though
<mrooney> well then, haha
<wgrant> Lots of non-Ubuntu people use Launchpad. But I suspect we are the majority.
<mrooney> right
<mrooney> my ubuntu experience over the past few years has taught me that whenever I start reading a guide that tells you to get something from source and install it yourself, that is packaged in Ubuntu, I should be reading a different guide
<mrooney> however those are for ubuntu specific things, and as you mentioned LP isn't
<mrooney> so I guess my intuitions are wrong here!
<mrooney> anyway I think I'll stick to screen scraping for now, that's easier and allows automated anonymous access
<lamalex> how long does it take for packages to be deleted from a ppa?
<kiko__> FAQ I believe
<lamalex> kiko__: what faq
 * MTecknology pounces on kiko__ at sight
<lamalex> not https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Frequently%20asked%20questions
<kiko__> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA maybe
<lamalex> kiko__: thats the same page im on
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> im an idiot
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> Are any of the LP admins here? I'm wondering how often the ppa build machines are updated? the new hardy kernel fixes the mono amd64 build failure bug, and we're really like to be able t build amd64 packages again
<wgrant> That is probably a cprov or infinity question.
<MTecknology> cprov?
<MTecknology> lamalex: it's in the FAQ
<wgrant> I don't see why that would be a FAQ.
<MTecknology> err - sorry, I wasn thinking something different
 * MTecknology goes away
<lamalex> hehe
<lamalex> ok, can someone help me with release management? I've got a bunch of releases that are tied to the series "trunk", can I retarget them?
<lamalex> whoever did this is a punk
<wgrant> lamalex: A fix was committed to allow that about an hour ago, but it won't appear for another couple of weeks.
<wgrant> (not even on edge)
<lamalex> wgrant: to allow moving around of releases?
<wgrant> lamalex: And milestones.
<lamalex> wgrant: ah rad
<lamalex> well at least now I know I can stop clicking every link on launchpad
<Bert_2> Hi, I just translated a po file that I requested, how do I get it back up on launchpad ?
<kiko__> upload it!
<kiko__> visit the template page and there should be an upload link
<Bert_2> I can't find it
<Bert_2> is it i the project itself or where should I search ?
<Bert_2> It should be on this page, right https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer ?
<Bert_2> kiko__: any idea waht I'm doing wrong ?
<Bert_2> s/waht/what
<kiko__> lemme see
<kiko__> Bert_2, ah, no. you click on the language first, and then "upload a file"
<Bert_2> kiko-afk: I want to upload the dutch po file for debian-installer, can you supply me a link or the steps to upload it ?
<kiko-afk> Bert_2, just click on "Dutch"
<kiko-afk> and then "upload a file"
<Bert_2> I don't see that optio the page :s
<kiko-afk> hmmm, then you're not an ubuntu translator, perhaps
<kiko-afk> I see it here:
<kiko-afk> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/+upload
<Bert_2> kiko-afk: yeah, I'm not, cause the translation team doesn't want to make me a member because they are moving everything to upstream
<Bert_2> and I do not have permission to view that page apparently
<kiko-afk> that sounds silly
<kiko-afk> Bert_2, can you write at answers.launchpad.net/rosetta so I can figure out how to help you
<Bert_2> kiko-afk: what should I put in the question ?
<kiko-afk> that you wanna upload a file and can't :)
<kiko-afk> anyway, out to race, bbl
<Bert_2> kiko-afk: https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/64194
 * Adri2000 asks the question for the third time
<LarstiQ> Adri2000: what question?
<Bert_2> Adri2000: what question ?
<Bert_2> LarstiQ: lol :P
<Adri2000> ahah :)
<Adri2000> well:
<Adri2000> is it intended that time on +activity's bug pages is utc while everywhere else it seems to be local time?
<wgrant> Adri2000: 'tis a bug.
<wgrant> Adri2000: Well, sort of.
<wgrant> Adri2000: But the activity log is all changing this release.
<wgrant> So wait a couple of weeks and then file bugs.
<Adri2000> ok! thanks for the info
<Milan-BV> Hi! I've got a problem when trying to copy PPA packages to the Jaunty series from Intrepid.
<Milan-BV> "The following source cannot be copied: gnunet 0.8.0c-0-0ubuntu0~ppa0 in intrepid (binaries conflicting with the existing ones)"
<wgrant> Milan-BV: It means what it says.
<wgrant> You can't rebuild binaries from the same source in the same archive.
<Milan-BV> that's the point that's not clear :-)
<Milan-BV> why isn't it possible? How should I add a Jaunty series for these packages?
<Milan-BV> wgrant: from the help, I've understood renaming the packages/versions is not necessary
<wgrant> Milan-BV: Which help? It might need correcting.
<wgrant> Milan-BV: Copy it with binaries.
<wgrant> If it won't work with the same binaries, you have to increase the version.
<Milan-BV> but binaries should be different between intrepid and jaunty...
<wgrant> Why?
<Milan-BV> I want the package to be rebuilt using new libs
<wgrant> Most binaries in Ubuntu are identical between them.
<wgrant> In that case you need to increase the version.
<Milan-BV> OK that works
<Milan-BV> funny - is that how official repos do too?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> What's funny about it?
<wgrant> The version clearly has to be different, or upgrades won't work.\
<Milan-BV> true... I was thinking in terms of PPA, that's why I've been misled
<Milan-BV> thanks ofr your help
<wgrant> How does it being a PPA affect that?
<Milan-BV> because PPA versions are always > official archive versions
<wgrant> I still don't see how that's relevant.
<LarstiQ> not that it's true
<Milan-BV> I'm not saying that's relevant, I'm saying that's how I was thinking :-)
<wgrant> LarstiQ: There is almost no point uploading one that is less than a primary archive version, so it is basically true.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: at the point of uploading, yes.
<wgrant> LarstiQ: True.
<wgrant> But they effectively don't exist once they're superseded by something in primary.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: can we sum this up by "you need to think about upgradepaths for PPAs too"?
<wgrant> LarstiQ: You could. But almost nobody does it.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: that's a shame.
<wgrant> (I would, but I categorise anybody who uses my PPA as an idiot, because of what I need to do in it)
<LarstiQ> wgrant: what do you need to do?
<wgrant> LarstiQ: Build various prereleases of primary archive packages. Sometimes lots of uploads with incrementing versions to work out LP buildd quirks causing failures in the primary archive. It has also been used to do bad things to discover Soyuz security vulnerabilities.
<wgrant> It'll be much cleaner once we can have multiple PPAs per user in a month or two.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: right, not exactly a PPA to distribute packages to end-userrs :)
<wgrant> LarstiQ: Eeeeeh. No.
<wgrant> Some people have tried to use it as such, unfortunately.
<Laney> Loggerhead seems dead
<mrmonday> I downloaded all the .po and .pot files for the TangoCMS project, I can't find where to upload them all now though... I can only see upload links for individual templates. Where can I upload them all at once?
<AdamDH> hi, why would I get Rejected: Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.?
<LarstiQ> AdamDH: because the key the upload is signed with isn't allowed to upload to wherever it was uploaded?
<AdamDH> I have not changed my dput confing uplaoded 8 packages to my ppa fine then that one was refused with that warning seemed a little odd
<AdamDH> *config
<AdamDH> no changes at all re uploaded again and it worked fine seems a little odd
<LarstiQ> AdamDH: ok, things to make sure is that you are dputting to the right location, that you've signed the upload, that the key you sign with is known to launchpad, and connected to a person in the team for that ppa
<LarstiQ> AdamDH: if all that checks out, I have no idea :)
<AdamDH> all checks out on a repeat upload it worked fine same command line arguments to dput as the first time I uploaded it, I will just put it down to one of those Gremlins inside Launchpad
<xhochy> I've got a problem with a crashing VCS Import(http://tinyurl.com/bu3pv6). Where should I post this as a bug?
<andrea-bs> xhochy: https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<xhochy> andrea-bs: Thanks, thought there might be a subproject for VCS imports
<lamalex> cprov: ping
<andrea-bs> xhochy: yes, there is; but if you file it under Launchpad Itself, bug triagers will move it to the correct project
<cprov> lamalex: pong
<lamalex> hey! wgrant told me to ask you about when the ppa build machines will be updated to the new hardy kernel. There's a fix for the xen bug that causes building 64bit mono packages to segfault
<cprov> lamalex: if the fix is good we have to organize that with IS guys (infinity). Is there a bug reported about the problem ?
<lamalex> cprov: yeah one moment, ill go grab i
<lamalex> cprov: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/237724
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 237724 in linux "linux-image-2.6.24-18-xen breaks mono" [High,Fix committed]
<cprov> lamalex: I've created a task for launchpad-buildd and will poke infinity when I have a chance.
<cprov> lamalex: he will know how to proceed.
<lamalex> cprov: tthanks for looking into it
<lamalex> very appreciated
<cprov> lamalex: np, thanks for tracking the change and warning us about it.
<lamalex> cprov: it's out of self-interest
<cody-somerville> cprov, ping
<lamalex> we're really tired of having to distribute a seperate amd64 deb
<cprov> cody-somerville: pong
<cody-somerville> cprov, Can you take a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sivp/0.5.0-1ubuntu1/+build/904358 ? The build "freezes" on non-virtual amd64 but not virtual.
<cprov> lamalex: very near the end, we will all be happy again :)
<lamalex> :)
<cprov> cody-somerville: I can look, but only *master infinity* can help us on this ;)
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cprov> cody-somerville: only on amd64 ?
<cprov> cody-somerville: quite the opposite, huh ? only builds on i386 and lpia (which is pretty much i386)
<cody-somerville> cprov, What do you mean?
<cprov> cody-somerville: the source in question was only successfully built on i386 and lpia
<cody-somerville> cprov, right
<cody-somerville> cprov, it freezes if built on non-virtual amd64
<cody-somerville> however, building on a virtual amd64 it builds fine
<cprov> cody-somerville: yup, could you please file a bug on launchpad-buildd with the relevant information ?
<cody-somerville> cprov, sure thing
<cody-somerville> I'm about to go to my great grandmother's 80th birthday so I'll do that when I get back ;)
<cprov> cody-somerville: a link to a successfully build in virtual-amd64 would make things easier.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cprov> cody-somerville: okay, I will talk to infinity about this too (long long list already :))
<cody-somerville> :)
 * cprov dashes away, as well
<frumious> I'm trying to reach ppa.launchpad.net but it seems to be down.  Is there a mirror or alternative?  (I'm trying to install banshee 1.4 for Intrepid)
<stgraber> the host is up (answering pings) but the web server is unresponsive (tcp/80)
<ruairidh> Might just have to wait it out
<frumious> Okey dokey.  Do you know, is this kind of down time typical with ppa or am I just lucky to hit it on my first use ever?
<ruairidh> Not sure unfortunately, I'm very new to Launchpad :D
<stgraber> it's far from usual, it's the first unanounced down-time for PPA I have
<frumious> Okay, thanks for the info.
<frumious> Ah, it just came back!
<ruairidh> Woo :)
<Lure> how can I free space in my PPA - deleting packages does not help... :-(
<lamalex> Lure: deleting packages can take a while
<lamalex> how long have you waited?
<Lure> lamalex: I did some deletes yesterday, even more (agressive) 15 minutes ago
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> nm then
<ruairidh> How long does it take for a PGP key to sync with the Ubuntu keyservers? I've waited about 3 hours and still can't add mine to Launchpad...
<lamalex> ruairidh: are you sure you added it correctly?
<ruairidh> I'm fairly sure. I added the fingerprint as I should.
<ruairidh> Then imported them to the Ubuntu Key server
<ronny> gmb: managed to get the server manager, since the egg cache issue is solved there haven't been any errors in the logs
<thumper> morning
<ruairidh> Evening :)
<ruairidh> Oooh got my GPG problem solved :)
<blue-frog> hello, how could I join the ubuntu french translator team, please?
<ruairidh> blue-frog, check the teams page
<blue-frog> if you refer to https://translations.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-fr it doesn-t help me much...
<ruairidh> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+lang/fr
<blue-frog> ty
<blue-frog> ok but this is as a "normal" launchpad user". there is no way to have a "reviewer status?
<ruairidh> Umm
<ruairidh> I only really properly looked at LP today
<blue-frog> it's ko i am followinfg links..
<ruairidh> I would imagine that there's a way
<lifeless> are there permissions on 'set as dup' in the bugtracker
<wgrant> lifeless: No.
<wgrant> Anybody authenticated can do it.
<lifeless> just had a [well intentioned I assume] vandal mark there totally unrelated bugs as duplications
<lifeless> they all involve unicode but no actual correlation inside the system
<wgrant> Then you shoot that person, and they don't do it again.
<wgrant> Aha.
<lifeless> there are only 2 groups qualified to determine duplicates IMNSHO: the developers[and non-devs that have learnt how for a particular product], and automated systems that have been taught how
<wgrant> lifeless: Perhaps restricing to the bug supervisor would work.
<wgrant> But it's little worse than marking something Invalid or Fix Released improperly.
<wgrant> Maybe for a project like bzr it is OK to restrict permissions, but (as I'm sure you know) in Ubuntu we rely on a lot of unprivileged triagers.
<wgrant> Because we have approximately far too many bugs.
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> In my experience the unprivileged triagers are a mixed blessing at best
<lifeless> creating work is creating work, after all
<wgrant> Ehem. Yes.
<wgrant> I think a change review system would be very, very useful.
<wgrant> We do it through #ubuntu-bugs now, and Brainstorm has it integrated.
<wgrant> Unprivileged users could propose dupe markings or importances, and we could quickly click through them to approve/decline.
<lifeless> I know that in e.g. ubiquity Colin would rather than noone ever file a duplicate bug, nor anyone not a developer of that package mark bugs as dups, because its extremely hard to tell the root cause
<wgrant> Right.
<lifeless> for that product the backtrace is (to a first approximation) useless.
<lifeless> wgrant: I also loath things being set fixed released or invalid that aren't fixed or invalid; it means a user put effort into telling us something is wrong, and we've lost that data
<wgrant> lifeless: Right, I wasn't saying that it was good that they were allowed to be set by unprivileged people - just that it would make sense to secure all or none.
<wgrant> The importance restriction works quite well, except that importance changes can only be sponsored by asking in #ubuntu-bugs, and Wishlist is an option.
<lifeless> I'm fine with the bug reporter saying 'fr/invalid'
<lifeless> or even dup
<lifeless> because if they fail to get their bug fixed by saying its another, its their loss
<lifeless> :P
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> And lots of people manage to file the same bug twice in a few minutes.
#launchpad 2010-03-15
<wgrant> krisives: (From Debian) RoM; unmainatined, better alternatives libraries; Debian bug #543945
<ubottu> Debian bug 543945 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gtkdialog -- RoM; unmainatined, better alternatives libraries" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/543945
<krisives> I made a python script and a launchpad project for it, and I'm going to package it (for Debian/Ubuntu). When I make the source package do I include the debian/* and stuff in the bazaar repository?
<thumper> wgrant: you know more about packaging than I do
<thumper> wgrant: can you suggest a common pattern for krisives ?
<wgrant> krisives: Opinions differ.
<wgrant> Most distribution packagers prefer that your release tarballs do not contain the debian/ directory, so you should exclude it from your branch.
<wgrant> For my projects, I have a separate branch which contains the full tree with debian/*, and regularly merge trunk into it.
<wgrant> That works fairly well.
<krisives> okay, so I keep the main branch with my code and then have another branch that contains the stuff for the source packaging
<wgrant> Right. The other branch is a branch from trunk, but with the packaging stuff as well.
<krisives> just off topic, is the "Installed Size" required in debian/control ?
<wgrant> krisives: From what did you reach the understanding that such a field belongs in debian/control?
<krisives> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-debpkg.html
<krisives> Although it appears dated, it was one of the first results on Google for "Making a debian source package"
<krisives> It's not in http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html which makes me wonder
<wgrant> krisives: That's for creating a binary, so it is sick and wrong.
<persia> krisives: Trust policy : that is a complete list of the fields you need, and indicates whether they are optional or required.
<wgrant> krisives: Try the Ubuntu packaging guide, or the Debian New Maintainers GUide.
<krisives> thanks guys :D
<krisives> I built a source package for an existing project (Rhythmbox) a few days ago, but this is the first time doing it all from scratch
<krisives> (that package was to remove the indicator-applet for this PPA if anyone cares: https://launchpad.net/~kris-santiance/+archive/oldrb)
<krisives> that brings up an interesting question as I read this packaging guide and version numbers
<krisives> my Rhythmbox PPA used the version with a +oldrb for the version, does this mean it will automatically build new versions of RB and apply my changes to them? (My change was just to debian/rules)
<wgrant> No, it will not automatically rebuild.
<wgrant> You would have to reupload it.
<krisives> Its okay I made a mistake with the version number a bit anyhow
<krisives> (I incremented it slightly and added a +oldrb to it)
<krisives> do packages ever automatically rebuild on LP ?
<micahg> krisives: if it's a dependency wait I think it does
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage has hints on good PPA versioning.
<wgrant> LP doesn't do automatic rebuilds, but we're currently working on a big project to enable automatic merging and building of package branches, which will allow that sort of thing.
<krisives> what's XSBC-Original-Maintainer ?
 * krisives RTFMs (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/FAQ#What does XSBC-Original-Maintainer mean?)
<wgrant> A field in which we store the original value of the Maintainer field for packages that we import from Debian.
<krisives> do I have to include it if it's the same person?
<krisives> in this case, me
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Just use Maintainer.
<krisives> Instead of "Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}" can I just use my list?
<persia> You can, but it's more reliable to use the substvars for small changes, etc.
<krisives> for debian/control can I point to /usr/share/common-licenses/BSD ?
<krisives> or do I have to include the BSD text?
<persia> krisives: /usr/share/common-licenses/BSD may only be used when the copyright holder is the Regents of the University of California.
<krisives> persia: I see, because I have to modify it ... duh
 * krisives discovers the `wtf` package
<krisives> rad.
<krisives> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/PackagingFromScratchHelloDebhelper <-- seems to have most of the answers
<dickelbeck1> Hi, I have a question about 2 branch transfers from sourceforge.net
<dickelbeck1> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kicad-developers/kicad/doc
<dickelbeck1> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kicad-newlib-maintainer/kicad/library
<dickelbeck1> They seem to have been mis-understood or neglected.
<dickelbeck1> branch transfer requests, that is
<mwhudson> dickelbeck1: looking
<mwhudson> dickelbeck1: approved them both, sorry about the delay
<dickelbeck1> mwhudson: thank you.  currently they are being mirrored.  when we are ready, what will I need to do terminate the mirroring  from sourceforge in the future?
<mwhudson> dickelbeck1: you can ask a question, delete the branches or just not bother
<dickelbeck1> thank you, I will "ask a question" after we bring the gang over
<magcius> arrgh
<magcius> can you not send me emails for every single commit that gets imported?
<wgrant> magcius: You can choose the notification level by editing your subscription to the branch.
<lifeless> and there is a bug open
<lifeless> about imports specifically
<A4Tech> HI all. I have a problem with the attempt to re-compile the package on Launchpad. File file.tar.gz already exists in myppa, but uploaded version has different contents. I looked here https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors there written about this error, but did not understand how to do so would have happened
<geser> sh: epstopdf: not found
<wgrant> A4Tech: What is unclear about the text of the error message?
<wgrant> A different file with the same name is already in your PPA.
<A4Tech> wgrant: I understood very well that for the error. But now tell me I have to adm64 not build. I want to make rebild, and I wrote it. What to do? When I'm doing again debuild-S signatures to the archives of others, and I am old I can not impute to him
<TeTeT> I want to change the expiration date of a team member of canonical-training, but it oopses when I edit the member:
<TeTeT> https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-training/+member/marianna-raffaele
<intellectronica> TeTeT: :( can you please file a bug and include the oops id? i'll have a look immediately
<TeTeT> intellectronica: it doesn't even give me an oops id, just 'return to the launchpad front page'
<intellectronica> TeTeT: i'm not sure i understand what you mean by OOPS then. what does the page you get after submitting say?
<wgrant> That's probably the isRedirectInhibited OOPS that sprung up on edge a couple of days ago.
<wgrant> It affects anything that isn't a LaunchpadView, I believe.
<wgrant> And breaks the OOPS view horribly.
<wgrant> Check the source for the OOPS ID.
<wgrant> If it continues to happen, disable the edge redirect and try on production.
<TeTeT> intellectronica: I've filed a bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/539006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539006 in launchpad "Cannot edit team member expiration status" [Undecided,New]
<TeTeT> intellectronica + wgrant : oops id in page source is OOPS-1535EB464
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1535EB464
<intellectronica> TeTeT: so wgrant is right. the good news is that you can disable redirection and complete this on the normal production servers.
<intellectronica> i don't know what's the status of a fix for this problem, but i'll chase it
<wgrant> It's a Foundations problem, so probably waiting for USians.
<wgrant> Although the fix may be wildly cross-team, so who knows.
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: intellectronica | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<TeTeT> intellectronica: thanks, disabling edge worked fine
<intellectronica> cool
<mwhudson> r10489 ?
<mwhudson> i think it must have been
<wgrant> Yeah, that.
<wgrant> It's well known by Foundations.
<mwhudson> ah ok
<bigjools> wgrant: that problem doesn't happen for some renderings of the same page though
<wgrant> bigjools: It seems to always for me.
<wgrant> The corruptness of the OOPS depends on the browser, though.
<bigjools> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit
<bigjools> works fine
<bigjools> but most other packages don't
<wgrant> I don't recall seeing a DSP index OOPSing.
<wgrant> DASBP does, though.
<wgrant> I've not seen it not.
<bigjools> wgrant: lost od DSP indexes are oopsing with the same fail
<bigjools> erm
<bigjools> "lots of"
<bigjools> compare with https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/network-manager
<wgrant> bigjools: That looks like an SP to me.
<bigjools> meh
<persia> What's the diffeence between a DSP and an SP?
 * bigjools heads of for more caffeine
<wgrant> An SP is really a DSSP.
<wgrant> But nobody is crazy enough to rename it.
<persia> It's the acronym that's losing me.
<wgrant> DSP => DistributionSourcePackage
<persia> Ah, and DistributionSeriesSourcePackage.
<wgrant> SP => SourcePackage, but it should really be DistroSeriesSourcePackage.
<A4Tech> Another question, why launchpad collects "empty" package? It includes only there chagelog archive
<persia> A4Tech: Do you have an example?
<A4Tech> persia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395578/ rules https://launchpad.net/~itmages/+archive/software/+files/itmages-nautilus-extension_0.34-2_lpia.deb package
<persia> Aha.  Does this work in local package construction?
<A4Tech> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40953165/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.itmages-nautilus-extension_0.34-2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz дщп
<A4Tech> log*
<A4Tech> persia: On the local machine is the same ...
<persia> A4Tech: If you can reproduce on a local machine, it's surely not an issue with launchpad.
<persia> My guess would be that DEB_DESTDIR isn't defined in the way you think, but I might be wrong.
<A4Tech> Yes, I now understand. Maybe you know the cause of the problem why the package is not going to?
<crimsun> would someone please look into why neither lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio/ubuntu nor lp:~crimsun/pulseaudio/ubuntu will upgrade from pack repo format 1 to 2a?
<crimsun> (I've tried "Upgrade this branch")
<larrylarry> Hi, I have problems with the launchpad website.
<larrylarry> Lately I get "Unexpected form data: Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request." when I try to download the translations. This message comes even on logout. Anyone around who knows what this is about?
<danilos> larrylarry, do you get any OOPS mention on that page? (that would help us look into the problem)
<danilos> crimsun, you should probably file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code if you can't get an answer here from someone like abentley or rockstar
<crimsun> danilos: sure thing, thanks
<abentley> crimsun, you are using the upgrade button and it's not working?
<larrylarry> danilos: I opened the html source but there seems to be no more info...
<jml> danilos, abentley, interestingly, the page timed out for me when I tried to load it
<jml> (for  lp:~crimsun/pulseaudio/ubuntu )
<crimsun> abentley: correct for both
<danilos> larrylarry, what URL are you at? can you screenshot the page and post it somewhere?
<abentley> crimsun, it's probably related to the other issues rockstar's investigating, but I'll mention those two to him specifically.
<crimsun> abentley: cheers
<larrylarry> danilos: I just tried another browser (firefox) and it works! Normally I'm using Opera (v. 10.10) and it used to work.
<danilos> larrylarry, please file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+filebug and we'll fix it when we find time to do so :) you are also welcome to look into fixing it yourself if you want, since LP is open source :)
<larrylarry> danilos: Thanks for answering so fast, I'll do that.
<danilos> larrylarry, you are welcome
<dark_soul> so if you want someone else to push a branch to your project, you'd have to get their public key and import it right?
<persia> dark_soul: No.
<persia> dark_soul: For someone to push to a branch, they have to be the owner of the branch, either directly or through team membership.  Launchpad handles all the ssh key details.
<dark_soul> persia: oh..so how does callboration of a project work then?
<persia> dark_soul: Lots of different models.
<persia> Two common ones are i) Several people belong to a team, and commonly push to a team branch, ii) lots of users have branches for a project, and one of them also maintains a trunk, merging changes from all the other branches as requested.
<persia> For larger projects, this sometimes gets extended to having a team-managed trunk with a moderate set of reviewers pushing in merge request fom all developers.
<dark_soul> i see!
<dark_soul> persia: thanks
<persia> But since anyone can branch off any branch in launchpad, or push their own branches to any project, the main issues are policy, rather than ability to do things.
<gringochapin> Hi all. Trying to do some translating in LaunchPad.  Does anyone know how I can see a list of translations for a specific language sorted by number untranslated?
<cnd> I'm trying to publish a new bzr branch to lp, but it's failing:
<cnd> cndougla@cndougla-ubuntu:~/Canonical/pm-utils-powersave-policy$ bzr push lp:~chasedouglas/lucid/pm-utils-powersave-policy
<cnd> Using default stacking branch /~lucid-developers/lucid/main at lp-66548560:///~chasedouglas/lucid
<cnd> bzr: ERROR: KnitPackRepository('lp-66548560:///~lucid-developers/lucid/main/.bzr/repository')
<cnd> is not compatible with
<cnd> CHKInventoryRepository('lp-66548560:///~chasedouglas/lucid/pm-utils-powersave-policy/.bzr/repository')
<cnd> different rich-root support
<cnd> anyone know what that means?
<cnd> oh wait, I guess it did push
<cnd> the error was secondary I gues
<cnd> s
<krisives> its interesting how many ppl on IRC never eat! :p
<Some_Person> Can I transfer my key thingy from my karmic installation to my lucid installation?
<rockstar> crimsun, hello sir.
<krisives> Some_Person: You mean your registered launchpad SSH keys?
<geser> Some_Person: "key thingy"?
<Some_Person> My "OpenPGP key"
<geser> sure, copy ~/.gnupg
<krisives> Some_Person: Yeah I think you can using the "Password and Encrpytion" tool in Ubuntu (Accessories menu)
<krisives> geser: Can he use the import/export in that tool as well?
<geser> krisives: yes, if Some_Person exports both the public and secret key and reimports both on the other installation
<Some_Person> Copying .gnupg is more convienent at the moment
<Some_Person> thanks
<crimsun> rockstar: hello
<rockstar> crimsun, so I hear you're having trouble upgrading branches.
<crimsun> rockstar: correct. The "Upgrade this branch" choice on lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio/ubuntu and lp:~crimsun/pulseaudio/ubuntu doesn't seem to finish successfully. I can 'bzr upgrade' locally (Lucid), but that doesn't address pushes.
<rockstar> crimsun, what do you mean "doesn't seem to finish successfully"
<crimsun> rockstar: the notification "An upgrade of this branch is in progress." appears, but the pack repo format is still reported as 1 after some time (an hour, a couple days, etc.)
<crimsun> rockstar: I just tried with lp:~crimsun/pulseaudio/ubuntu if that will assist in troubleshooting
<rockstar> crimsun, does the notification go away?
<rockstar> crimsun, if lp:~crimsun/pulseaudio/ubuntu is stacked, it probably won't help.
<crimsun> rockstar: the notification disappears the next time I reload the page, which tends to be an hour or a day afterward
<rockstar> crimsun, okay.  So that means I've probably captured the problems that you're having in our oopses.
<rockstar> crimsun, so, you can do bzr upgrade lp:... and it'll upgrade the pushed branch.
<crimsun> rockstar: I receive file exists errors. /srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/00/1b/e6/backup.bzr and /srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/00/37/96/backup.bzr , respectively
<rockstar> crimsun, yeah, that's the issue I'm working on now.
<rockstar> crimsun, great, thanks.
<crimsun> rockstar: cheers
<Aquina> How can I change my launchpad account password?
<zyga> Aquina: does your account have a valid email address?
<Aquina> Yes ist has.
<Aquina> I can set an SSH key, modify my timezone and other stuff but not change my password? Who the hell designed that?
<salgado> Aquina, Launchpad is now an OpenID consumer
<salgado> Aquina, the account details are now changed on login.launchpad.net
<Aquina> Thanks! I strongly recommen to LP team to change this and make it more userfriendly since this procedure is not obvious.
<salgado> Aquina, care to file a that as a bug against the launchpad project?
<Aquina> "Aquina, care to file a that as a bug against the launchpad project?" What does that mean?
<salgado> Aquina, reporting it as a problem on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug so that someone is assigned to fix it and we keep track of the progress there
<Aquina> alright im' gonna file a report later.
<Aquina> :-)
<ranjan> hello
<sfb> intellectronica: Hello
<bdmurray> intellectronica: is the api on production working?
<blueyed> can you easily switch apport to using edge?
<thekorn> blueyed, I think apport is always using edge
<thekorn> but you can switch over to staging if you want to test something
<blueyed> thekorn: it's not using edge.. AFAIK the 500 internal server error happens on production, but not edge.
<blueyed> or is edge=production and staging!=production?
<blueyed> staging=dogfood, isn't it? I don't want to submit my reports there.
<thekorn> no, staging != dogfood, but both are testing/demo instances
<krisives> Should I refer to my app icon in my python script directly as /usr/share/pixmaps/gimgur.png or with some kind of variable?
<geser> krisives: for your .desktop file? Just Icon=gimgur. That way it stays theme-able
<krisives> geser: I mean when I do window.set_icon_from_file() in my Python
<mathiaz> intellectronica: hi!
<mathiaz> intellectronica: could you setup the default bzr branch for the openldap project to be: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/openldap/main-src?
<mathiaz> intellectronica: the goal is that bzr co lp:openldap gets you https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/openldap/main-src?
<henninge> rockstar, mwhudson: can either of you help mathiaz?
<mwhudson> sure
<mwhudson> henninge: you can too though :-)
<henninge> mwhudson: sorry, am about to go to sleep an did not read properly ... ;-)
<mwhudson> fair enough
<mwhudson> mathiaz: done
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<henninge> g'night
<mathiaz> mwhudson: great - thanks!
<dark_soul> a silly question..but when you do bzr help (i dont see "push" listed) is there a reason why?
<dark_soul> how do you make your branch private? ..Experimental status?
<bdrung> jelmer_: can you transfer the ownership of lp:~vcs-imports/gnome-colors/trunk to gnome-colors-packagers?
<mwhudson> bdrung: jelmer_ probably can't but i can
<bdrung> mwhudson: he created the branch, but i will take your help :)
<mwhudson> bdrung: i did it anyway :-)
<bdrung> mwhudson: thanks
<mwhudson> i just assigned a bug to a milestone so that i could click the link to the milestone to find the bug number i wanted to dupe the bug as
<mwhudson> this seems a bit tortuous
#launchpad 2010-03-16
<stewart> is there any way to get the dependency tree to display so the text is larger (i.e. readable) see: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/drizzle/+spec/embedded-innodb
<thumper> stewart: probably not
<stewart> thumper, doh... it's a blueprint with quite a few steps/dependencies
<thumper> stewart: if you mouse over though, the tool tip is the text
<stewart> thumper, it might be cool to be able to visually see on that graph the status of each of them (beta available versus not started)
<stewart> not just "done" or not-done.
<thumper> stewart: yes it would
<thumper> stewart: zoomable SVG would be cool too
<stewart> very.
<thumper> stewart: file a bug :)
<stewart> :)
<thumper> stewart: I've been pushing for someone to actually get assigned to do some work on blueprints
<thumper> stewart: it needs lots of love
<lifeless> 'rm -rf'
<stewart> if i had time... :)
<stewart> lunch
<stewart> a few hours sorting out bzr problems has made me way too hungry
 * mwhudson spots a clm
<lifeless> anagram for spam clots
<thumper> clm?
<mwhudson> career limiting move
<thumper> ah, yeah
<mwhudson> thumper: and another one! https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/launchpad/rlimit-lp-serve-bug-532213/+merge/21422
<thumper> mwhudson: commented :)
<mwhudson> thumper: replied
<thumper> mwhudson: went to look and was disappointed at the non-instantaneous diff update :-|
<thumper> gee some form of message queue would be good
 * thumper must not get distracted
<mwhudson> thumper: note this is a mp into production-devel, i guess i need to get a r-c off ... francis?
<thumper> mwhudson: probably needs an rc from francis before being rolled out
<thumper> mwhudson: but we should land it on devel and the production-devel branch
<mwhudson> ok
<thumper> mwhudson: at least that way once it is approved (and I think it will be) we can roll it out fast
<thumper> mwhudson: and we should get some form of oops that should record the branch :)
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> i'm not sure what sort of notification we'll get now
<thumper> james_w: yes, there is a box being setup by a LOSA
<james_w> \o/
<thumper> james_w: a nice new shiney quad core
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> and as I understand it, you can throw some more hardware at the problem if we reach the limit again?
<james_w> up to a reasonable limit
<james_w> but the system is designed to support that
<lifeless> hi james_w
<mwhudson> james_w: yeah
<james_w> hi lifeless
<ZykoticK9> I'm wondering if an Op could delete a mistake I just made, answering the wrong question in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/104490 the answer was intended for another question obviously.
<Some_Person> What does the karma in launchpad actually mean?
<Some_Person> All I really know is that mine is 576
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma for some details
<Some_Person> So a high karma is better, I'm guessing
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, of course ;)
<Some_Person> Almost all of mine was through SVN snapshots of supertux though
<EzraR> are launchpad admins the only people that can make branches private? I cant make a personal private branch? This correct?
<spm> EzraR: correct
<spm> I believe you can pay to have a private project and hence code; but I'm fuzzy on the details of that. I believe it's in the FAQ somewhere....
<Some_Person> Whenever someone adds any of my PPAs, they see this: gpg: key A224E3DB: public key "Launchpad Fix for ubuntulooks GTK theme engine" imported
<Some_Person> How can I change that "Launchpad Fix for ubuntulooks GTK theme engine" part?
<EzraR> spm: thnx, i would just be using it for homework so its not a big deal, it would be handy to have it "in the clouds" though :)
<knielsen> Any launchpad problems now? I keep getting various server errors on this URL: https://code.launchpad.net/~vkolesnikov/pbxt/pbxt-bug-534361/+merge/21382/+preview-diff/+files/preview.diff
<knielsen> (I don't need it, got the info another way, just wanted to mention it in case someone wanted to investigate)
<rioch> I received an email this morning saying I'd set up a translation branch but not created it. It mentions that I can create a branch in isolation or a related branch. I'd like the related branch, so I can merge my translation with the trunk, but how do I create this branch?
<jtv> rioch: I sent that
<rioch> :) hey
<rioch> I really thought it would be created for me. I never even thought to check.
<jtv> rioch: hi!  To do that, branch off your trunk, and push what you get to the URL for your translations branch.
<rioch> jtv: what does branch off your trunk mean?
<jtv> rioch: make a branch, on your local system, of the main development branch that you want the translations branch to be related to.
<jtv> (I'm also on the phone, sorry)
<rioch> (no problem. I can wait. reply when ur ready. I have tonsilitus so im not going anywhere)
<jtv> ouch
<rioch> (very indeed ouch)
<rioch> So I do bzr branch to create a new branch. What do I do to make it the same as the devel branch? (sorry im very new to bzr)
<jtv> rioch: if your development branch has URL lp:~rioch/project/trunk-branch and your translations branch is lp:~rioch/project/translations then you can run this on your local machine: "bzr branch lp:~rioch/project/trunk-branch translations ; cd translations ; push --use-existing-dir --remember lp:~rioch/project/translations"
<jtv> rioch: what that does is:
<jtv> 1. Create a kind of "child branch" of trunk-branch.
<jtv> 2. Go into that branch (it's a directory on your local system)
<jtv> 3. Push a copy of that branch onto Launchpad, to be used as your translations branch, with the URL you've reserved for it by registering a branch.
<jtv> (The "push" command line should be the one shown on the LP page for your translations branch)
<rioch> I suppose that if I make changes to my trunk, and relation is automatically dealt with?
<jtv> rioch: no, because merges can lead to conflicts and a human needs to deal with those or bad things happen.
<rioch> so everytime I update my trunk, I also need to make the same update to my translations branch
<jtv> In practice, there really shouldn't be any need.
<jtv> Only if you want your translations branch to have all the latest source, all the time.
<rioch> I just imagine that when my translations change and are automatically exported, when I merge that with the trunk, there will be a conflict because the translations branch will have old source.
<jtv> rioch: nope.  :)  bzr will see that your translations branch has no _changes_ to make to the source, and so not touch it.
<jtv> rioch: it's different if you also edit the source code in the _translations_ branch (which you definitely shouldn't), or if you also edit the translations in the development branch.
<jtv> But if you edit the translations in the development branch, and you've got automatic translations import set up, then they will automatically flow into the LP translations db and from there on into your translations branch anyway.
<rioch> ahhh ok I see. in which case you are right, i never need my translations branch to be up to date.
<rioch> at the moment, my trunk on my machine contains a whole bunch of changes. I suppose I could just pull the original trunk and then follow the instructions above? Or should I wait until I push my changes?
<jtv> rioch: that's a bit hard for me to say much about since I have no idea what the relationship between those branches is, or what you want them to be.  *But* all that's really fundamentally needed is that the translations branch and the branch you use for development have a common ancestor somewhere in their family trees.
<rioch> ok, I'll wait until I push this code in. after that it should be straight forward
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: sinzui | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Some_Person> Whenever someone adds any of my PPAs, they see this: gpg: key A224E3DB: public key "Launchpad Fix for ubuntulooks GTK theme engine" imported
<Some_Person> How can I change that "Launchpad Fix for ubuntulooks GTK theme engine" part?
<rye> Hello. In case someone has got a link to an attachment from a bug report, he/she might download that even if the report is marked as private. Is there a bug report related to this behavior?
<sinzui> Some_Person: I think that is the display name of your PPA. You change use the Change details link to set the text.
<sinzui> rye. this is a known and common issue
 * sinzui looks for report
<sinzui> rye: bug 39674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 39674 in malone "Attachments of private bugreports are public" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39674
<rye> sinzui, thanks! Will add myself as 'affected'
<sinzui> thanks rye
<Some_Person> sinzui: But the same thing appears for *all* my PPAs
<sinzui> Some_Person: Is that the description of your gpg key?
<bigjools> Some_Person: the GPG description takes the name of the first PPA you activated
<bigjools> it can't be changed unfortunately
<sinzui> So users how get my key to my ppa see "Hacking keys"? I hope my users know the difference between a hacker and cracker.
<akheron> Some_Person: bug 471225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 471225 in soyuz "Can't update PPA signing key descriptions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471225
<Some_Person> wow, how did my karma go from 576 last night to 684 now?
<persia> Some_Person: Your karma is based not only on your actions, but on the current and historical actions of everyone else using launchpad.  There's no possible way to answer that question without days of research in the databse.
<nigelb> vish: I've not seen @ubuntu email used from yahoo
<nigelb> try chaning to gmail and working from there
<nigelb> (it would take 2 days for LP to adjust to email change though)
<vish> nigelb: i asked herb but he mentioned my id was active :(  but the mails still fail
<nigelb> vish: I think its failing has something to do with yahoo, but I'm not sure
<vish> nigelb: hmm.. maybe i should change my mail id , and my lp name has dots too , which might be also causing errors :(
<nigelb> I had gmail and it works great
<nigelb> in fact, I already changed upstream bug tracker mail IDs
<vish> nigelb: try sending mail to my id and see what happens
<nigelb> vish@ubuntu.com?
<vish> Nicke: try vish@ or vish...@
<vish> oopns nigelb ^
<persia> So, 1) the target of an @ubuntu.com email oughtn't matter, and 2) LP doesn't do the email anyway.
<nigelb> yeah, but the cron works from LP
<nigelb> vish: sending faied
<vish> :s
<nigelb> vish: you might make use of this http://pastebin.com/Mfm6TFs1
<vish> nigelb: yeah , i'v seen that already , its the same i get too :)
<Laney> is it possible to subscribe teams to packages using the LP API?
<sinzui> Laney: yes https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#distribution_source_package  addBugSubscription(team)
<Laney> sinzui: nice
<jussi01> hrm, just got an oops. (Error ID: OOPS-1536EC767) - do you want a bug? ( I just tried to acceess a LP profile).
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1536EC767
<sinzui> jussi01: This  bug is already reported
<sinzui> jussi01: bug 538207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538207 in launchpad-foundations "Oops calling view/isRedirectInhibited from non-launchpadview" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538207
<sinzui> jussi01: Edge will be updated tomorrow and all the project pages will be fixed
<jussi01> sinzui: thanks
<davidstrauss> Why do I not have short, pretty branch names "lp:economist-magic" here? https://code.launchpad.net/economist-magic
<persia> davidstrauss: Did you define a trunk target?
<davidstrauss> persia: yes
<persia> Hrm.  That ought work.  Maybe because they are only private?
<davidstrauss> persia: It even says "Series: trunk" under the branch on the listing
 * persia isn't sure
<persia> And does lp:economist-magic not just work?
<davidstrauss> Curium:Economist straussd$ bzr co lp:economist-magic test123
<davidstrauss> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:economist-magic": The Economist Online has no default branch.
<sinzui> davidstrauss: visit the truck series and choose the (+) Set branch link
<davidstrauss> I don't see that option
<davidstrauss> sinzui: ^^
<sinzui> davidstrauss: Sorry,  (/) Change branch underneath the long and yet incomplete instructions to associate the branch with this series
<davidstrauss> sinzui: I still don't understand
<davidstrauss> I'm here: https://launchpad.net/economist-magic/trunk
<sinzui> davidstrauss: Do you see a link the "change branch" at the bottom of the "Code for this series" section?
<davidstrauss> sinzui: no
<davidstrauss> sinzui: I can change the branch by editing the "details"
<sinzui> davidstrauss: Yes try that link/ This is troubling, you are an admin of the team that owns the project and thus the owner of this series. You should have a (/) Change branch link in the "Code for this series" section
<sinzui> davidstrauss: can you access the page directly: https://launchpad.net/economist-magic/trunk/+linkbranch ?
<davidstrauss> sinzui: The text "change branch link" does not occur on the series page
<davidstrauss> sinzui: the direct link works for me
<sinzui> yet I can see it (but I do not have permission to use it)
<sinzui> I think the permissions on the link has changed because I should not see it, you should
<davidstrauss> sinzui: I still see long branch names
<sinzui> they will not shorten, they are not the projects branch, but your projects focus of development branch will be listed as lp:economist-magic . I do not see that you have set the branch though
<davidstrauss> sinzui: the "focus of development" is the trunk series
<sinzui> yes, but the series must be linked to a branch, this chain creates the short url
<davidstrauss> sinzui: And the series *is* linked to a branch
<sinzui> davidstrauss: maybe this is a privacy issue, because I still see a message that the branch has not been set and I see
<sinzui> "If the code is already in a Bazaar branch registered with Launchpadlink the branch to this series." with the last part being a link to a page I do not have permission to set
<davidstrauss> sinzui: It is linked to a private branch
<sinzui> davidstrauss: I think you should talk to thumper when he gets online in a few hours. I think private branches are confusing the page
<deryck> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> deryck: on a call
<deryck> bdmurray, cool
<deryck> bdmurray, ping me when you have a minute
<kamalm> Hi LP folks -- a user asked me to enable the Translations interface for the project https://launchpad.net/fldigi so that he could start working on translations for it.  I did enable translations (i think) but do I also need to associate a branch with the "trunk series" for the project in order for the translations interface to be usable?  (I'm a bit confused about the "trunk series" in general, and I have no experience at all with LP tr
<sinzui> kamalm: It is okay to be confused about the word "trunk". Launchpad really wants you to complete a chain of things that clearly state where the primary code for your project is
<sinzui> kamalm: we often say "trunk" because launchpad creates a series named trunk and sets it as your project's focus of development
<dpm> kamalm, I can only answer what's strictly related to translations. If the code is not hosted in Launchpad, the easiest thing might be to just upload a POT template to expose translations. You'll find more info there -> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject. Otherwise, you can request your external branch to get mirrored in Launchpad and set up the project so that translations are imported automatically from there. Additionally, you can set up
<dpm>  a separate bzr branch to get the translations committed to and then you can fetch them from there and merge them in your external branch
<kamalm> sinzui, dpm: well, the upstream code seems to just be available in tarball form (would it be right (or possible) to make the Trunk point to a URL to a tarball?)
<kamalm> But the code *is* already in bzr, at: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fldigi    Can we use that as the "source" to base translations from?  (again, sorry that I don't really know how this works -- I'm just trying to enable it for another user, and the upstream project isn't actually mine or anything either).
<sinzui> kamalm: That code is a package, not a source tree
<bdmurray> deryck: I have a minute ;-)
<dpm> kamalm, in that case, I'd first contact the upstream developers if they want to use Launchpad for translations
<sinzui> kamalm: The branches associated with the package are usually packages that apply patches to the real source. So yes, the code it in the package, but it is not the true development trunk. I think you want to setup an import of the upstream's trunk
<kamalm> dpm: okay I will put the user who wanted this in touch with the upstream devs (its possible that he already is), and will point him to the help link, and will share this conversation with him -- we will take it from there.
<kamalm> sinzui: Is it possible to set up an import from an upstream that just distributes a tarball?
<dpm> kamalm, sure, no worries. Feel free to ping me as well, if I can help in anything translations-related
<CardinalFang> Hey!  I want to make a new "stable" branch for what is going to be Ubuntu 10.04 of my tree in LP.
<CardinalFang> I tried to do this with U 9.10, but it didn't turn out as I expected.
<CardinalFang> https://edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch
<CardinalFang> See the graph.
<kamalm> dpm, sinzui: thanks for your help!
<dpm> you're welcome :-)
<CardinalFang> Did I do something wrong?  Should I use "Register a Series" to do that?
<sinzui> CardinalFang: I think you mean that you want to create a stable branch and *series*. You can create a series and set its status to stable, then link it to the branch that is stable.
<CardinalFang> sinzui, should I be concerned about the disjoint graph on that project I mentioned.  Scroll all the way to the left.
<sinzui> I see
<sinzui> CardinalFang: There is nothing you can do, and while I think this is an awkward display, I cannot say it is wrong.
<sinzui> CardinalFang: the stable series may always have fewer milestones that the development branch. Many project separate series (0.4, 0.5, 0.6) for  development, with only one being development at one time (0.6), and the older development series are changes to stable status
<sinzui> CardinalFang: this approach happens naturally when you create leading series that you plan features in. In the case of trailing series (stable is created after the development work), the project either ignores the issue or moved the milestones to another series.
<CardinalFang> sinzui, Okay.  I need to think about this.
<JeanFI> Hello, is there any documentation about the lauchpad status? More exactly I would like to know if I am supposed or not to change a bug marked 'incomplete' after completing the information
<nigelb> JeanFI: ubuntu bug?
<JeanFI> nigelb, yes
<nigelb> JeanFI: if you have given all requested info, change back to New
<nigelb> JeanFI: and you can ask about ubuntu bugs in #ubuntu-bugs
<JeanFI> nigelb, ok, thanks for the response and sorry to not have asked it in the appropriate #canal
<nigelb> JeanFI: if you can give bug number, I can give a try at triaging it
<JeanFI> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs23/+bug/538541
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 538541 in vim "murrine_style_draw_box: assertion `height >= -1' failed" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<davidstrauss> thumper: Can you check on why the branches for economist-magic don't have short names "lp:economist-magic"?
<thumper> davidstrauss: probably because it is a private branch
<thumper> davidstrauss: there is an outstanding bug on how to fix this
<davidstrauss> thumper: ok
<davidstrauss> thumper: I remember it shortening the branch names before
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<cjohnston> Is there a list of all MLs hosted by LP?
<sinzui> cjohnston: no there is not
<cjohnston> thanks sinzui
<cjohnston> Are there any people with access to this info who could estimate for me the number of locos that use LP for their ML?
<lifeless> 0
<sinzui> None
<lifeless> I don't have the info, but all ubuntu-* lists are done on lists.ubuntu.com, not launchpad.
<sinzui> cjohnston: Ubuntu does not want its teams to use launchpad for lists
<sinzui> cjohnston: There is a message about this on the page to create a mailing list.
<cjohnston> Ok.. Thanks
<cjohnston> and btw.. its atleast 1... our team uses both..
<sinzui> cj There may be 6 based on some old data, but the Ubunut policy is not to use them, so the lists may be dormant.
<sinzui> cjohnston: This one is active: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ru-loco-nsk/
<cjohnston> ok.. thanks.. so is the FL one... I just wanted to get a few stats..
<cjohnston> because I want to move from two lists to one
<cjohnston> sinzui: is there anywhere other than the page for creating a ML that this is mentioned? I can't find anything to show..
#launchpad 2010-03-17
<sinzui> cjohnston: I think it is on the Ubuntu wiki. We used to require every list to be approved, but this bad for non ubuntu teams, so we added a message to express the Ubuntu projects wish.
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> thanks siu
<cjohnston> sinzui:
<lifeless> spm: mail handling issue -
<lifeless> Error message: Handler found, but message was not handled: Robert Collins <robertc@robertcollins.net>
<lifeless> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops/?oopsid=OOPS-1537CEMAIL9
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1537CEMAIL9
<sinzui> lifeless. I think that mean that Launchpad cannot control you. You are free to do as you wish
<lifeless> actually, its a race - email submitted to a deleted branch
<nhandler> What is the syntax for the date/time field for a poll? (/me should create a patch to display this info)
<wgrant> nhandler: YYYY-MM-DD HH:mm:ss
<wgrant> Er, I may have got some capitalisation around the wrong way.
<nhandler> wgrant: Thanks
<nhandler> That is all UTC I take it, right?
<wgrant> It depends.
<wgrant> Try on staging and see, I guess..
<wgrant> At least some are in your local timezone.
<nhandler> wgrant: That is a good idea. I'll probably wait to test it until I have some more time (and am a bit more awake)
<alkisg> Hi, how can I mark this bug as "invalid for LTSP"? It's not an upstream bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/539950
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 539950 in ltsp "default ltsp dhcpd.conf file assumes image is 32 bit (dup-of: 203954)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 203954 in ltsp "amd64 server installation has wrong default dhcpd.conf (s/i386/amd64/)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wgrant> alkisg: It's marked as a duplicate -- it does not need to be otherwise closed.
<alkisg> Ah, ok
<wgrant> That's why you can't edit it, and it is hidden from default listings.
<alkisg> (I just marked it as a duplicate...)
<alkisg> Thanks wgrant
<Andre_Gondim> why I cannot open https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+templates ?
<Andre_Gondim> (Error ID: OOPS-1537G629)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1537G629
<mwhudson> Andre_Gondim: it's timing out but in a strange way... try again?
<Andre_Gondim> (Error ID: OOPS-1537E717)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1537E717
<dickelbeck> Please help, want to change the "team" that owns the trunk branch of project Kicad to team "kicad-trunk-committers".  How do I do this?
<persia> dickelbeck: Have someone in kicad-trunk-committers push to the new branch location, adjust the definition of trunk.
<wgrant> persia: One may also channge the ownership to a team of which one is a member from the 'Change details' form.
<persia> wgrant: Really?  Cool.  That sounds easier.
<persia> Hi!  I'm trying to change the contact address for a team.  Another team was previously using this address.  Is there a timeout involved, so I need to wait some specific amount of time, or do I need to ask a question?
<nhandler> persia: The address appears to have changed. It sent an email to the ubuntu-reviews list with a link that needed to be clicked
<persia> I saw.
<persia> I wasn't expecting ubuntu-core-reviews@ to go to ubuntu-reviews@
<persia> Unfortunately, I still can't change the contact address for the other team, because it's still claimed by the old team for some reason.
 * persia just pressed the "Change" button again, to no effect.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<lirel> hi, while reporting a bug i found a very similar one and subscribed to it. it is marked to affect ubuntu. is there a way to hint to a version of ubuntu i found this bug in?
<geser> leonardr: I've just found out that python-launchpadlib from lucid still uses the "beta" version of the API by default. Will this be updated for lucid?
<leonardr> geser: yes, but i haven't made the changeover yet. the code that gives launchpad a real 1.0 api just landed on edge
<leonardr> if i'm out of time and don't know it, let me know
<geser> leonardr: there is still some time. I just read the the thread on the launchpad-dev ML and read the dates on the +apidoc page. I didn't know that the "1.0" API is *that* fresh.
<leonardr> geser: compare https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/
<barry> dpm, henninge ping?
<dpm> barry, pong if it's something quick, about to leave :)
<dnjl1> Hi, I'm working on libguestfs. At buildtime this creates a initramfs with the help of debirf. But this will fail on Launchpad.
<dnjl1> For tests, I've build a debirf-lptest package: https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/experimental/+packages?field.name_filter=lptest&field.status_filter=&
<dnjl1> Debirf calls debootstrap within a fakeroot and debootstrap will fail with error: /usr/bin/dpkg-deb: /usr/bin/dpkg-deb: cannot execute binary file
<dnjl1> Log is available there: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41153337/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.debirf-lptest_003_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dnjl1> If I build it on a clean build machine as user this works. But not on Launchpad. Any ideas?
<abentley> dnjl1, I think your best bet to get an answer is to file question on 'soyuz' in answers.
<dnjl1> yes, I think I will do so...
<blueyed> I'm trying to push a bugfix branch, but it fails:
<blueyed> $ bzr push lp:~blueyed/mplayer/bug-540491
<blueyed> Using default stacking branch /~vcs-imports/mplayer/trunk at lp-66552656:///~blueyed/mplayer
<blueyed> bzr: ERROR: KnitPackRepository('lp-66552656:///~vcs-imports/mplayer/trunk/.bzr/repository')
<blueyed> is not compatible with
<blueyed> CHKInventoryRepository('lp-66552656:///~blueyed/mplayer/bug-540491/.bzr/repository')
<blueyed> different rich-root support
<blueyed> It appears the vcs-import branch needs upgrading? Can you do this?
<blueyed> uh. trying again it worked.. I remember vastly that this is known already..?! - from the duration it seems that it's using unstacked now?
<mwhudson> yeah, we should upgrade the import branches
<mwhudson> it's a slow process though
<maxb> because of CPU on the codehosting machines, or ..?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<blueyed> And why does it work the second time? - does the local client ask to skip stacked branches? or does the server handle it somehow?
<blueyed> and why cannot it fallback in the first run? - ok, all bzr specific questions, but it may be setup related.
<sumanah> GNOME bug tracker bugwatch has been disabled for a while for performance reasons IIRC https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs -- is there an ETA on when it'll be activated again?
<maxb> blueyed: I think it works the second time more or less by accident, by virtue of the part-created branch from the first run causing it to not bother trying to locate a stacking target (AFAIK)
<blueyed> ah, thanks. makes sense somehow.
<davidstrauss> How can I hide a question that concerns a security issue?
<EdwinGrubbs> davidstrauss: the best solution would probably be to click on the "Create bug report" on the question. You can mark the bug as security related, and you can edit the question to remove the sensitive info.
<kees> davidstrauss: top right, yellow pencil icon in front of "This report is public"
<kees> oh, sorry, misparse of "question".
<davidstrauss> EdwinGrubbs: The sensitive info is in a comment on the question.
<davidstrauss> Can I get someone to at least delete the question?
<EdwinGrubbs> davidstrauss: yes, I'm just checking the proper process for that.
<spm> davidstrauss: yes, one of the LP admins can do so - esp as it's in a comment on the question. I'll do so right now, if you identify the Question in ... err question. /msg may be appropriate
<davidstrauss> spm: https://answers.launchpad.net/pressflow/+question/96253
<mhall119|work> hello, I'm new to launchpad's code
<spm> davidstrauss: #5?
<davidstrauss> spm: The whole question should go.
<spm> oki's.
<davidstrauss> spm: I've copied what I need over to the security-locked bug
<mhall119|work> I would like to have the .is_team attribute in launchpadlib automatically populated, instead of having to call back to launchpad every time
<mhall119|work> does anybody know where in the codebase I should be looking for that?
<spm> mhall119|work: try #launchpad-dev for preference
<thumper> mhall119|work: is it a method right now?
<thumper> mhall119|work: that surprises me
<thumper> mhall119|work: lib/lp/registry/interfaces/person.py
<thumper> mhall119|work: it is an attribute, not a method
<thumper> mhall119|work: so it doesn't require a callback
<mhall119|work> thumper: okay, then why does it take so long to return?
<thumper> mhall119|work: are you sure you are timing the right bit?
<mhall119|work> I'm calling [m for m in lp.people['ubuntu-us-florida'].members if m.is_team]
<mhall119|work> that takes about 20 seconds to run
<mhall119|work> if I take out the if m.is_team, it takes about 2 seconds
<mhall119|work> is .is_team a property maybe?  that is calling back?
<thumper> mhall119|work: interesting, I'd ask leonardr
<thumper> mhall119|work: but he isn't around
<thumper> if you got lp.people['thumper']
<mhall119|work> well for my own browsing fun, what part of the launchpad code is supplying that?
<thumper> and looked at is_team of that, it is cached locally
<thumper> mhall119|work: I gave you the file above: lib/lp/registry/interfaces/person.py
<mhall119|work> it the cache lazy loaded?
<wgrant> The representation of the collection contains representations of each of the subordinate entries.
<wgrant> So it should be quick.
<wgrant> Which suggests a prolbem in launchpadlib.
<wgrant> Although maybe launchpadlib is deciding to revalidate each.
<mhall119|work> thanks thumper
<thumper> mhall119|work: I'm with wgrant on this
<wgrant> mhall119|work: How many members are there in that team?
<thumper> mhall119|work: smells like a bug
<wgrant> The initial representation only contains the first 75 entries, actually.
<davidstrauss> How can I control who subscribers are for a bug? This is important for security issues.
<mhall119|work> wgrant: >250 I think
<wgrant> davidstrauss: You cannot unsubscribe a team that you do not control from a bug.
<wgrant> davidstrauss: But if you report it as a security bug initially, it will have only the reporter and security contact subcsribed.
<mhall119|work> wgrant: can i specify how many entries to load initially?
<wgrant> mhall119|work: I don't think you can, fortunately.
<davidstrauss> wgrant: If you convert a question to a bug, you don't have the option of making it a security issue initially.
<wgrant> Requesting large numbers is just going to time out.
<wgrant> davidstrauss: Indeed not.
<davidstrauss> wgrant: I need the subscriber list scrubbed for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pressflow/+bug/540600
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/540600)
<thumper> davidstrauss: for that type of thing, I'd make a new security bug and link it to the question (if the link is important)
<wgrant> spm: ^^
<wgrant> But the issue has been public now for months anyway...
<wgrant> And anybody who is subscribed has already been notified.
<davidstrauss> It seems that security issues are poorly handled for questions
<wgrant> Questions aren't designed for security issues.
<wgrant> Bugs are.
<davidstrauss> Yeah, I just got contacted by that module's maintainer that he wanted to lock down this issue
<davidstrauss> I can't control whether people post security issues to questions
<spm> davidstrauss: oki, zotted all comments; and wiped the original question. unf we don't have a recipie for actually removing a Q. yet.
<davidstrauss> spm: Thanks
<davidstrauss> wgrant: It would be best to have the "create a bug" tool on questions ask if it's a security issue and wipe out the question in the process of creating an initially locked-down bug
<spm> davidstrauss: wgrant: that'd be bug. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/298147 - do have sql for that one tho. one sec.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 298147 in launchpad "Admins should be able to unsubscribe users from bugs (dup-of: 134577)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 134577 in malone "Admins should be able to unsubscribe other people from bug reports" [Medium,Triaged]
<davidstrauss> Is there a way to list bugs that affect you?
<spm> heh. select * from bugs; <== *all* albeit a superset. ;-)
<spm> davidstrauss: fyi. am just going to delete ALL subscriptions; then re-add yourself to that bug. jic you notice weird things a happening.
<davidstrauss> spm: thanks
<davidstrauss> spm: Are there LP admins outside of Canonical? Any chance I could become one?
<spm> davidstrauss: and done.
<spm> davidstrauss: outside canonical? no. privacy/legal etc etc issues.
<davidstrauss> ok
#launchpad 2010-03-18
<mhall119|work> wgrant: Person.is_team is a property, which checks if self.teamowner is not None
<mhall119|work> Person.teamowner if a ForeignKey
<wgrant> mhall119|work: That's not relevant to the client.
<wgrant> A property appears as a normal attribute to lazr.restful.
<wgrant> So it will be exported in the initial representation just like any other -- I can see it there.
<mhall119|work> so foreign keys are followed and loaded?
<wgrant> It's nothing special about the attribute.
<wgrant> is_team is calculated server-side.
<mhall119|work> ok
<mhall119|work> the launchpadlib looks like it's just creating python objects based on the lazr.restful results
<mhall119|work> is that correct?
<wgrant> That's correct.
<wgrant> It analyses the produced WADL, and uses that to interpret the JSON returned by lazr.restful.
<mhall119|work> okay, I'll check again on my side
<maxb> How do I associate https://edge.launchpad.net/make with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/savannah ?
<maxb> Or, should I not need to, to create a savannah bug watch within a make bugtask?
<maxb> I get "Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL." for http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/index.php?29253 which is a lie given https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/savannah
<wgrant> maxb: You don't need to, but you can set make's bug tracker from +edit.
<wgrant> maxb: Try removing the 'index.php'?
<maxb> hm
<maxb> ah
<maxb> I don't have permission to +edit, but removing the index.php worked
<maxb> thanks
<sproaty> which LP project is the website's ui? the "download" boxes on a project's homepage are rendering screwy on FF3.6
<wgrant> sproaty: That page is launchpad-registry. Is it Firefox 3.6, or is it your screen resolution?
<sproaty> wgrant, nicely spotted. Yup, using 1900x1200, seems to make them look pretty weird
<sproaty> I dragged the window to my 20" monitor and it looked a bit better
<wgrant> Yeah, the image isn't wide enough.
<sproaty> http://imagebin.org/89355
<sproaty> should I report it as a bug?
<wgrant> I think there's already one.
<sproaty> ah yeah, cheers
<geser> are wide-screen resolutions that uncommon considering that such bugs pop up regularly?
<soren> Is there a way to make a package branch turn up on an upstream project's branch list?
<soren> I tried adding it as a mirrored branch, but it says the url can't start with bazaar.launchpad.net.
<spiv> jml: ^
<spiv> (My guess is no)
 * jml blinks a lot
<jml> soren, no.
<jml> soren, I'm interested though. Why do you want to do that?
<soren> jml: Native package.
<jml> soren, ahh.
<soren> jml: I wanted to make the package branch the project's focus of development.
<jml> soren, we should have a thing where we at least _link_ to the other listings for code, bugs etc.
<jml> soren, can you not do that?
<soren> jml: Hm.. Maybe?
<soren> Oh, that!
<soren> jml: I chose "remote", put the http://bazaar[...] address in the URL field, and got: For Launchpad to mirror a branch, the original branch cannot be on http://bazaar.launchpad.net.
<jml> soren, yes, I expect it would. The opening clause is a bit misleading.
<soren> jml: It works if I do http://code.launchpad.net instead of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/
<soren> Yay.
<m_o_d> hello
<m_o_d> i have debian sid and want to build launchapd, i have download using bzr source but when i run 'make schema' i see this: http://wklej.org/id/299267/, any one can help?
<jelmer> m_o_d, hi
<jelmer> m_o_d, I've come across that issue as well, IIRC it was to do with an incompatible zc.buildout version
<m_o_d> jelmer: did you resolve that problem?
<psusi> I'm seeing words smashed together in the subject line of the email lp sends me for bug reports... it looks like lp splits the subject across two lines, and the second line is indented with a hard tab.  thunderbird displays the subject line with no space between the words before and after the \n\t.  Is this a bug in thunderbird, or should lp be leaving the space in either before or after the \n\t?
<TZander> hey, someone registered a project on launcpad and abandoned it now. The project is using our name and I think it should be removed. Who to talk to?
<beuno> TZander, open a question requesting it
<beuno> with as much relevant information as you can  :)
<TZander> beuno: what does that mean 'open a question' ?
<beuno> TZander, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<TZander> tnx
<thopiekar> is it possible to choose more than one section for a package?
<thopiekar> something like "Section: sound multimedia/music" ?
<thopiekar> haven't tried it out but I as I know it should not work..
<geser> no, only one Section
<thopiekar> is there another way to switch between Sections?
 * thopiekar is working on new packages for the Canola project (#canola) and wants to create [debian/*] files that switch to multimedia/sound when building for maemo devices and to sound when building for ubuntu
<thopiekar> geser: ^
<geser> only a hack: have a control.in and generate the real control from it (or use two control files and copy the right one to control)
<vadi2> My uploading is getting stuck on "Uploading mudlet_1.1.0~ppa0.tar.gz: 13k/6556k". Is there something wrong with launchpad or is it my side?
<poolie> james_w: i'll file a bug for bam's issue
<james_w> go for it
<poolie> done
<wgrant> lamont: If a buildd hangs like that again, can you try to get the status out of it before you kill it?
<lamont> wgrant: which status?
<wgrant> ("import xmlrpclib; xmlrpclib.ServerProxy('http://somebuildd:8221/rpc').status()" in a Python interpreter should do it)
<lamont> ah, cool
<lamont> can you throw that in the bug?
<wgrant> I suspect it will show BuilderStatus.ABORTING.
 * wgrant does so.
<lamont> and assign it to me, maybe?
#launchpad 2010-03-19
 * poolie boggles at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/541637
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541637 in malone "searchTasks doesn't return all matching tasks?!" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> poolie: *Away* from using Triaged?
<wgrant> Why?
<wgrant> But yes, it will be a little unstable.
<wgrant> Since it retrieves batches.
<spiv> wgrant: for bzr, it means the same as Confirmed.
<poolie> at the moment we have a random meaningless division between confirmed and
<poolie> triaged
<wgrant> spiv: I thought everyone was meant to be moving from Confirmed to Triaged.
<wgrant> Not vice-versa.
<poolie> i thought they were going to be combined
<wgrant> A year or so ago LP people wanted to remove Confirmed.
<poolie> to me the main functional difference is that plebians can't set Triaged
<poolie> for bzr we don't want that
<wgrant> Have you talked to Bugs about this?
<thumper> personally I'd prefer to keep confirmed
<thumper> but I'm apparently not normal
<wgrant> Doing that before breaking all of your data seems like a good idea.
<poolie> how is it broken?
<thumper> I guess triaged in this case it means that the importance has been set by someone with the authority
<thumper> I'd like a status to say 'we know how to fix this'
<spiv> wgrant: or, we could talk to them after, and say "hey Triaged seems unnecessary, and to prove it we don't have any bugs that use it" ;)
 * thumper goes back to work
<poolie> but importance is already limited access
<wgrant> thumper: But importance can only be set by someone with the authority.
<poolie> wgrant: anyhow, yes, i did talk to them, and i got various stories
<thumper> wgrant: yeah
<thumper> wgrant: I know
<wgrant> So it being set means that it has been set.
<poolie> thumper: to me Confirmed means "we could fix this given enough effort"
<wgrant> Nobody knows how to use status or importance properly.
<poolie> if it seems like a bug but you don't know how to begin, it's Incomplete
<wgrant> LP itself uses it badly.
<poolie> wgrant: so to me removing meaningless variation is positive
<thumper> poolie: well the bug could well be confirmed, and you just don't know how to fix it
<thumper> poolie: setting to incomplete in that sense seems bad to me
<poolie> bumping the bug mtimes and generating bug spam is a negative, but i think it's still probably worth it
<spiv> poolie: definitely worth it for your karma ;)
<poolie> thumper: iswym but what are you going to do with this bug? hope that someone provides a clue?
<poolie> spiv, yes i thought of that afterwards :)
<thumper> poolie: sometimes it requires someone to spend time investigating
<thumper> to me triaged seems obsolete as if importance is set, it is triaged
<thumper> I'd rather have something meaning 'we have enough info to fix it'
<wgrant> thumper: But importance is useless too.
<thumper> or we have figured out how to fix it
<poolie> me too, i think 'triaged' is a poor name for that reason
<thumper> wgrant: importance gives you a way to categorise :)
<wgrant> There is something seriously wrong if the only action a new LP bug ever gets is 'Triaged/Low'
<poolie> thumper: like 'this bug requires hard thinking' vs 'requires pounding a keyboard'?
<thumper> poolie: we often mark things triaged even if we haev no idea
<thumper> poolie: perhaps we just use tags :)
<poolie> agree about that also 'requires banging peoples' heads together til they agree'
<thumper> poolie: I was considering tagging bugs based on hardness and length of time to fix
<thumper> so 'short trivial'
<thumper> 'easy long'
<thumper> 'hard medium'
<thumper> I used this classification during my programming competition days
<poolie> mm
<thumper> we had trivial, easy, medium, hard
<thumper> and short, medium, and long for duration
 * thumper is not really going to do this
<poolie> also something like 'discussion' 'intermittent'
<poolie> tags are getting better but not quite strong enough yet
<thumper> 'fix-known'
<poolie> like jml's 'braindead' tag
<poolie> hm, that could be a bugtag naming scheme
<poolie> 'feeble'
<poolie> 'bad-taste'
<mwhudson> 'weak'
<poolie> oh i was following Peter Jackson films :)
<mwhudson> ah
<spiv> mwhudson: you fail as a NZer
<thumper> heh
<thumper> surely 'meet-the-feebles' then
<mwhudson> i'm not sure what tagging a bug 'heavenly-creatures' would imply
<thumper> :)
<magn3ts> I can't access the packages of a PPA
<wgrant> magn3ts: as I said in #ubuntu, the PPA index currently lists source packages.
<wgrant> This is about to change, however.
<magn3ts> Yeah, wgrant was totally right. Sorry to uh, raise any flags. thanks again!
<idnar> I upgraded my trunk branch to 2a, renaming the old pre-2a branch to oldtrunk-pre-2a, and for some reason it still shows up as one of the "suggested" merge targets when I propose a branch for merging
<idnar> any way to get rid of that?
<wgrant> idnar: It shows the branches that you've proposed a merge to.
<wgrant> So, not at the moment. But there was an idea going around a while ago that it should e limited to those which have *recent* merge proposals.
<idnar> ah, oh well
<wgrant> So if you file a bug to that effect, it might happen soon.
<idnar> at least the right one is selected by default
<spiv> idnar: you could always rename it to "oldtrunk-dont-use" :/
<spiv> It would be nice for that to be fixed.
<wgrant> It's trivial.
<idnar> I filed #541713
<wgrant> Bug #541713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541713 in launchpad "Show only recent merge targets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541713
<glen> hi, is it possible to turn off answers for a project? https://answers.launchpad.net/eventum
<glen> as nobody follows them, people should use mailing list rather for reporting bugs
<glen> in fact i see "[ ]  People can ask questions in Launchpad Answers" not checked in edit page (https://launchpad.net/eventum/+edit)
<pietro> Hello. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/474734 is private, but the bug in itself has nothing private at all if, as it seems, it is a dup of bug 482914
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/474734)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/474734)
<pietro> uhm, well, ubottu suggests that the dup state is just wrong (judging by the description of the "not allowed" bug)
<pietro> pietro: uhm, again, sorry, I see ubottu is having troubles, not reporting the name of the bug :-)
<Laney> pietro: you can un private it and mark it as a dupe then
<pietro> Laney: all I get there is "Not allowed here"
<pietro> (that's what I mean by "private")
<Laney> alright I changed it
<pietro> thanks
<zekopeko_> hey is anybody else having problems after you click the Submit Bug Report button and it simply forgets the entire report you've written?
<mok0> I have a package the fails to build on the PPA for the following reason: Warning: In order to build Atlas under i386, you need the CPU extension sse3 available on your CPU
<bjsnider> is anything wrong with the ppa system? i'm getting connection failed, aborting.
<Daviey> bjsnider: retrieving ppa content via apt?
<bjsnider> no, adding via dput
<aquarius> Can I get notified somehow when a new release of a project in LP is done?
<lfaraone> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sugarteam/turtleart/debian is stacked on lp:turtleart for some reason, yet they contain completely different code.
<lfaraone> (unrelated code, that is)
<lfaraone> So when I pull, I get the follwoing: "lfaraone@stone:~/Projects/ppt/turtleart$ bzr branch lp:~sugarteam/turtleart/debian"
<lfaraone> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/turtleart/trunk/".
<lfaraone> How can I fix this?
<Elleo> is there a known problem with PPA ftp server at the moment?
<getxsick> Elleo: dunno, but i have the same
<Elleo> ah right, probably the ftpd has crashed or something then
<getxsick> yeah
<bigjools> we're restarting the ftp daemon, one sec
<NCommander> Is there an issue with PPA uploads? I'm getting connection refused when I try to do a PPA upload
 * NCommander thinks bigjools just answered my questoin :-)
<bigjools> well - starting, it crashed :)
<bigjools> with any luck we'll get an sftp one soon
<NCommander> bigjools: \o/
<bigjools> NCommander: the guy who's writing it is sat next to me right now
<NCommander> bigjools: where are you?
<bigjools> NCommander: at my house
<NCommander> bigjools: heh :-)
<bigjools> but I am having a sprint here
<bigjools> FTP server for PPAs is back up
<NCommander> bigjools: thanks :-)
<Elleo> bigjools: great, thanks :)
<bigjools> NP.  it crashed again though :( just restarted it
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> well my packages uploaded, so I'm happy ;)
<cjwatson> I'd like to try to figure out what's going on with the Launchpad code import of openssh (https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/openssh), which is failing to import any new revisions despite there being plenty of new stuff in CVS
<cjwatson> Would it be possible to get a temporary change applied to crank up debugging levels on the code import machines?  Or is it worth just cranking up debugging levels across the board?
<cjwatson> The change I'm thinking of (albeit untested - I'm not set up to run the Launchpad tests here and would appreciate help) would be something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/397948/
<getxsick> my package doesn't support lpia/amd64 is it possible to disable building process for these platforms?
<geser> specify Architecture: i386 in debian/control
<getxsick> geser: i use i386 for those debs, and 'all' for indep (e.g. -doc)
<geser> doesn't it work?
<getxsick> geser: no
<RoAkSoAx> hi guys! Is it possible to retrieve a GPG key using lpapi?
<jpds> RoAkSoAx: Yes.
<RoAkSoAx> jpds, heya!! How, I've been trying to get it but no luck so far :)
<jpds> RoAkSoAx: https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#team
<jpds> gpg_keys_collection_link
<RoAkSoAx> jpds, awesome. will give it a try
<xnox> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/xiphos
<xnox> has an "x" next to bug supervisor
<xnox> how do I set myself to be bug supervisor?
<xnox> I'm upstream, debian/ubuntu maintainer
<manish> any person inthis channel has used launchpad API ?
<wgrant> manish: Hi. Did you end up having any luck with your C# implementation?
<manish> wgrant: thanks for remembering
<manish> I made one small mistake IIRC
<manish> pointed it to api.staging.launchpad.net instead of api.edge.launchpad.net
<wgrant> That should still work.
<manish> wgrant: you want to have a look at the code?
<wgrant> Unless you were requesting a token from edge and trying to use it on staging immediately.
<wgrant> If it's still broken, sure.
<manish> anyway putting it on pastebin. Here is the 401 error I am getting --- Invalid nonce/timestamp: Timestamp appears to come from bad system clock
<manish> wgrant: here it is http://pastebin.com/Dd6KW8ez
<manish> wgrant: the first two steps of the code is also written by taking help
<manish> wgrant: you want the fiddler's output too for easy understanding of  what can go wrong?
<wgrant> manish: I'm trying to get it working locally.
<manish> wgrant: thanks for the help :)
<wgrant> Aha, got the 401.
<manish> wgrant: yeah. If you look at the payload, it says "Invalid nonce/timestamp: Timestamp appears to come from bad system clock"
<manish> now what on earth does it mean to make bad system clock when this is a valid timestamp
<wgrant> How do you examine the payload? I haven't used C# in perhaps 5 years.
<manish> i am using FIddler
<manish> it is a local proxy for windows
<manish> I installed it, enabled HTTPS traffic decryption
<manish> added TO_NOT_TRUST_FiddlerRoot to list of trusted certificates http://www.fiddler2.com/Fiddler/help/httpsdecryption.asp
<manish> and then looking at it without any problem
<wgrant> manish: One thing that jumps out to me is that you never tell the user to authorize the token -- but that should result in a different error message.
<manish> wgrant: I go to the web interface and authorize it
<manish> I set a breakpoint before sending the second request
<manish> and then point my browser to https://edge.launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token={oauth_token}
<manish> wgrant: authorize the token and them move to 2nd and 3rd steps
<manish> but still it does not work
<manish> wgrant: any progress?
<wgrant> manish: Sorry, was just hacking it up so I could authorize it and see what was happening.
<wgrant> manish: Your .Ticks thing appears to be local time.
<wgrant> It needs to be UTC.
<manish> wgrant: HMm. FIxing it
<wgrant> Also, have you considered using a pre-build OAuth library for .NET?
<manish> wgrant: I am thinking of using it
<manish> wgrant: the only problem being that LP's signing process is proprietary
<wgrant> Signing, or authorizing?
<manish> as I read the docs, the signing part
<wgrant> I don't believe so.
<wgrant> The only special bit is using an empty consumer key.
<wgrant> We use a stock OAuth Python library on both ends.
<manish> wgrant: You know one thing?
<manish> YOU ROCK!
<manish> wgrant: it works :)
<wgrant> Nice!
<wgrant> Timezones suck :(
<manish> wgrant: anyway checking the .NET wrappers for OAuth from oauth.net/code
<manish> yeah. Timezones! It made me freak out
<wgrant> manish: They should hopefully make it much easier.
<geser> is there a document describing the differences between the beta API and the 1.0 API? or do I have to compare the +apidoc pages for both manually?
<tseliot> is there any launchpadder here who can edit posts on launchpad, please?
<tseliot> posts = comments
<manish> wgrant: checking this http://code.google.com/p/oauth-dot-net/
<manish> let's hope it saves my time
<manish> anyway guy.. logging off. it's 3night here at my place
<wgrant> geser: I think the only difference is that which is in the descriptions -- beta -> 1.0 just drops mutator methods that are meant to be transparently used by setting attributes, and I don't think there are any 1.0 -> devel changes yet.
<manish> special thanks to wgrant for the help
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> mbarnett: ^^
<mbarnett> wgrant: sorry, i am not sure what the question is.
<wgrant> mbarnett: See tseliot's question a few lines up.
<mbarnett> tseliot: we don't have a mechanism for that.. we can hide spam comments, or we can hand edit via sql existing comments, but that is relatively intensive.  If you need to protect some personal data, you can file a "question" and it will get assigned to our team.
<tseliot> wgrant: thanks for pointing me to him
<tseliot> mbarnett: let talk in private, please
<mbarnett> tseliot: or if there is any other data in a ticket that shouldn't be made public.
<mbarnett> tseliot: sure, dm me
<tseliot> mbarnett: yes, let's use canonical's node for this
<c_korn> hello. I get an error on this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdparm/+bug/396837 http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/47907/screenshot_001_zqwtyp.png
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396837 in hdparm "hdparm crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [High,Fix released]
<wgrant> c_korn: I don't think there are any Bugs developers around at the moment to look at that, but you can append /+text to the URL to get all the information out of it.
<c_korn> wgrant: ok, thanks
#launchpad 2010-03-20
<persia> So, I'm a little confused by https://launchpad.net/builders
<wgrant> What about it?
<persia> I see some stuff as "private source" and other stuff in detail, when I know other folk see it as "private source".  What governs how it gets seen?
<wgrant> persia: Whether you can view the archive in which it is building.
<wgrant> Or the branch, soon.
<persia> Ah.  So if it's building for a P3A to which I've been granted access, I can also see the builds, and if not, not?
<wgrant> For the P3A case, 'granted access' meaning upload access, not just a subscription.
<persia> OK.  That makes more sense.
 * persia has to go dig through indirect memberships at some point : the mess is too complex
<mrintegrity> hi, is there any integration between launchpad and netbeans?
<persia> Not directly.  What sort of integration do you seek?
<mrintegrity> versioning with bazaar
<persia> Based on http://wiki.bazaar-vcs.org/IDEIntegration there is an open call for a plugin.
<mrintegrity> cool
<persia> Well, kinda.  Needs someone to write it :)
<wgrant> #bzr may be better informed about Bazaar integration issues.
<persia> Indeed.
<mrintegrity> thanks
<persia> And #netbeans on netbeans
<mrintegrity> I have been using netbeans because of it's relatively good php and symfony support.. was wanting to use launchpad too
<persia> Just needs a plugin.  Both bzr and netbeans have good plugin support.  This just isn't the best channel to ask :)
<mrintegrity> ok, thanks :)
<mrintegrity> think i will just have to use netbeans local versioning and then manually bzr it to launchpad
<persia> How long should "Scanning for processes to kill in build" take?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/2.29.9-0ubuntu2/+build/1569828 seems like it ought to have finished some time ago.
<wgrant> Gnargh.
<wgrant> How long has it been at that point?
<persia> Dunno precisely.  At least half an hour.
<persia> Finished was > 2 hours ago, but I'm unsure if there's lag in the rest of the commands for some reason.
<wgrant> Oh, right, it's been a while, yeah.
<wgrant> I've not seen a build hang there before.
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/likewise-open/5.4.0.42111-1/+build/1568679 is even more extreme
<manish> wgrant: You there?
<wgrant> And let's not even mention https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc6/6.12.1-12/+build/1526050
<wgrant> manish: I am.
<manish> wgrant: As you recommened using .NET libraries, I was digging through them
<persia> wgrant: That's intentional, actually.  it has an infinite activity loop because it's expected to take 1-2 weeks to build.
<manish> I stumbled across X509 certificates
<wgrant> Hah.
<manish> is it used in launchpad?
<manish> i could not find it any the hacking document
<wgrant> manish: Launchpad uses SSL, yes.
<wgrant> Normal HTTP libraries take care of that for you.
<manish> wgrant: just have a look at this http://code.google.com/p/devdefined-tools/wiki/OAuthConsumer
<manish> this guy is using X509 certificates which he generated
<manish> Google allows uploading X509 cerificates.. IIRC Lauchpad has no such option
<wgrant> Oh, no, Launchpad doesn't use client certificates.
<manish> then what should be done in this case?
<manish> should I set that client certificate section to null?
<manish> wgrant: so should I still use .NET Oauth libraries or continue from the code I showed you last night?
<manish> means re-doing things
<wgrant> I think you should use the provided library.
<wgrant> You shouldn't need a certificate. I would check the code and see what it does with it.
<manish> wgrant: even I am trying how to deal with it
<qense> Will lazr-js get packaged for Lucid? I assume it's already too late, but I'd love it when it would.
<wgrant> I don't know of any plans.
<qense> ok
<qense> then I'll use the branch
<lifeless> bst way to get it packaged: do it
<qense> of course
<qense> maybe I'll provide a PPA, most of the work needed for packaging it is already done in setup.py and distribute_setup.py
<persia> lifeless: Hey.  You use netbeans, don't you?
<lifeless> persia: when I'm doing java stuff, yes
<persia> lifeless: How do you use it with bzr?  Just bounce to CLI?
<lifeless> persia: yes
<lifeless> we need someone that use netbeans for java, knows bzr, and wants to build and maintain a bzr vcs plugin
<lifeless> I don't have time :(
<persia> Oh well.  I understand, but you meet all the other criteria so well :)
<lifeless> I know :P
<lifeless> I did actually branch netbeans to have a look
<lifeless> but I ended up yak shaving bzr fast-import performance
<persia> So instead of actually working on netbeans, you just made bzr good at hg?  That's still a win.
<lifeless> better at
<slacker_nl> hi,
<slacker_nl> i'm backporting an appliction, did a backport to karmic, now want to do the same for jaunty. I only changed the release in the changelog and now I keep getting the following error File <UPLOADED_FILE> already exists in <LOCATION>, but uploaded version has different contents
<nhandler> slacker_nl: Change the version to append something like ~jaunty1
<slacker_nl> that is the only solution?
<slacker_nl> mkay
<persia> It is often wise, when uploading to PPAs, to upload to the *oldest* release you plan to support, and copy the packages to the newer releases, rather than work in reverse-chronological order.
<mok0> slacker_nl: yes
<persia> (it being usually more unsafe to copy backwards than copy forwards)
<slacker_nl> persia: yes.. but.. i made the original backport request for karmic, just wanted to see if it would work in jaunty, if so, create a backport request for that..
<persia> If you're using PPAs to preview the Ubuntu backport procedure then you need a new upload for each release, versioned as nhandler recommends.
<slacker_nl> persia: but the oldest to newest approach would give me the same error?
<slacker_nl> ok
<persia> For normal PPA use (not backports prep), oldest to newest lets you copy without uploading again.  Usually this is fine.  Sometimes you need to reupload to fix something.
<mok0> slacker_nl: this is also what happens when Ubuntu moves from one release to the next... binary packages are copied
<slacker_nl> mok0: that I know
<slacker_nl> i was just suprised that I need to change the version to upload the same package for different releases
<slacker_nl> ce'st tout :)
<mok0> slacker_nl: so if you do like persia says, you will understand that it works
<slacker_nl> yes
<slacker_nl> thnx for the help
<slacker_nl> mok0/persia/nhandler ^^
<rdb> Where can I change my password? This is a stupid question, but I can't find a link to change it anywhere.
<nigelb> rdb: login.launchpad.net
<rdb> nigelb, thanks!
<slacker_nl> question, will it be possible to support debian release pockets for ppa's? is this somewhere on a roadmap/wishlist?
<cwickert> maybe this is a comletely stupid question, but...
<cwickert> when I'm on bugs.launchpad.net, where is the link to file a new bug or to the advanced search?
<crimsun> cwickert: you need to pick a project
<crimsun> e.g., bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<cwickert> crimsun, I don't want to query bugs, I want to file one.
<cwickert> say I'm on bugs.launchpad.net and want to file a bug against launchpad. where is the link or where would I start?
<crimsun> cwickert: bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<crimsun> cwickert: trailing vertical edge, see e.g., https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<cwickert> crimsun, and how to i get from bugs.lp.net to bugs.pl.net/lp without googeling?
<cwickert> IMO the start page of a bug tracker should have direct links to file and query bugs
<cwickert> I just filed a bug, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/542889
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542889 in malone "bugs.launchpad.net needs a direct link to the advanced seach" [Undecided,New]
<cwickert> bug why is it in "malone" and not in "launchpad"?
<cwickert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad reads "bugs in launchpad itself"
<crimsun> probably hysterical raisins
<crimsun> it was originally called malone
<cwickert> when I filed the bug I selected "launchpad itself" as project and the bug ended up in malone
 * cwickert is confused
<crimsun> I would be just as confused
<cwickert> oh, I selected "launchpad bugs". not launchpad itself
<cwickert> but I still don't get the difference
<cwickert> anyway, thanks for your help
<cwickert> c u
<geser> "launchpad" is all of launchpad and should be used when filing a bug about launchpad and you don't know which LP sub-project is the correct one
<geser> does https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ list all available buildds? as I've a PPA build running on samarium which isn't listed on the builders page
<wgrant> geser: Unless samarium has been marked un-OK or inactive recently, it should be listed.
<wgrant> lamont: ^^?
<lamont> hrm
<lamont> I'll check that before filing my virt-manager bug
<geser> it's just the listing on the overview page, as my PPA build got dispatched to samarium (10 min ago and currently building)
<geser> I was just surprised to the see the amd64 build in the buildd overview page
<geser> https://edge.launchpad.net/~geser/+archive/ppa/+build/1571098
<lamont> geser: it's an interesting feature of the UI
<lamont>  Active == Whether or not to present the builder publicly.
<lamont> because that's a totally correct definition of the word
<wgrant> Heh, yes, that was my suspicion.
<wgrant> The field is unavailable publicly.
<lamont> and I suspect that someone marked it inactive, and then it got cycled through the airlock.  I'll make sure that we mark the buildd active when we give it back to buildds
<wgrant> Of course, I don't think inactive builders are actually listed anywhere.
<lamont> wgrant: you can still go .../builder/$NAME
<wgrant> lamont: Right, but you can't find them except by looking at build listings.
<lamont> on the bright side, having fixed samarium, there are no builders where  active=false and manual=false and builderok=true
<wgrant> How do you determine that? DB query?
#launchpad 2010-03-21
<Laney> bah, someone gave ghc6 back on armel
<Laney> it *will* *not* *finish*
<wgrant> Laney: The one that has been building for 10 days now?
<Laney> yes
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> P-a-s it out, if it's really not going to finish?
<Laney> I thought that had to be synced with Debian
<Laney> plus I hold out hope of getting it to work in a future revision
<wgrant> Hmm.
<Laney> people just shouldn't mash the button when they don't know what they're doing
<wgrant> Well, mass-givebacks are done occasionally.
<geser> in what build state gets ghc6 on armel when you let the build kill because it got stuck?
<Laney> ftbfs
<wgrant> The normal solution is so mark the build Superseded instead.
<wgrant> s/so/to/
<wgrant> That way it can't be retried.
<wgrant> It's a lie, but an effective one.
<Laney> in Debian we have added a depwait on ghc6 >> -12
<Laney> which is sort of the same thing
<wgrant> Do you know how dead the buildd gets?
<wgrant> Does the build just hang, or does the slave actually stop responding?
<Laney> I guess nothing bad happens, or else I would have been shot
<Laney> (but I don't know)
<wgrant> Heh.
<Laney> I'm off to bed. Feel free to have that build killed, and stop it happening again.
<Laney> seeya
<krisives> I made a PPA a while ago for Rhythmbox that just changed some debian/rules (to add a build flag) and the new updates for 10.4 beta updated RB taking away my version. What should I do?
<lamont> wgrant: yes, that was a db query.  and I've added a ticket to do that as a matter of monitoring
<lamont> Laney: will it seriously not finish?
<lamont> Laney: fwiw, I gave it back because there was some question whether it would finish or not, figured it wouldn't tie things up too much - armel has enough buildds to keep up pretty well
<persia> lamont: It might finish.  It might not.  It may take a couple weeks.
<persia> lamont: If you're looking, you might want to check the likewise-open and gedit builds on armel.  THey seem to be hung in a very odd place.
<lamont> persia: yeah - I was figuring we'd give it until (a) release, or (b) when I kill^Wretire that bit of hardware in a bit
<persia> By "retire" you mean "put into a shredder", right?
<lamont> persia: pretty much...  nice shiny new hardware for me to play with next week
<persia> Wonderful.
<lamont> meh.  channel slew.  sorry about that
 * bikeboy rips hair out at comments - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/537262?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 537262 in plymouth "plymouth pid missing from OMITPIDS and terminated by sendsigs - PLEASE NO MORE CONFIRMATIONS/COMMENTS" [High,Confirmed]
<bikeboy> need to be able to mark comments as 'general discussion' and 'bug fixing' or something
<bikeboy> all the general discussion goes off the main thread
<bikeboy> like how a wiki has the actual article, and the talk page associated with said article
<bikeboy> to make comments as actually relevant, one would need a certain level of bug fixing karma
<bikeboy> no comments would ever be actually deleted, in the interests of transparency
<bikeboy>  /end rant
<leoquant> using launchpad, looking at related wiki's,every latest contribution to a wiki gives the username contributor, and scrolling over this name shows imho unnec. personal information as an ip-adres and a launchpad hpps linkage. is the normal?
<leoquant> the=this
<lfaraone> I forget, is there a tool that automates / trivializes making releases on launchpad from the command line? I think I remember seeing something like this recently...
<jml> lfaraone, maybe https://help.launchpad.net/Clients has something
<lifeless> lfaraone: in ubuntu-dev-tools you can use lp-project-upload
<lifeless> lfaraone: or, in lp:lptools, you can use lp-milestones, though it isn't [yet] a complete replacement for lp-project-upload
<Laney> lamont: (about ghc6) one of the previous builds went on for ~2 weeks building the same module, so I doubt it
<Laney> but it's your hardware, leave it as long as you like ;)
<lamont> Laney: heh
<lamont> arm is about to have enough builders that I could leave jaboticaba at the task for the year without crying too much. (but I won't)
<Laney> dares you
<persia> lamont: You may as well let it run for a while if you don't need the rack space right away.  I know there are local test builds happening, but no result has yet been reported anywhere I've seen (as to whether it ever terminates)
<lamont> heh
<persia> lamont: That said, if you have the ability to find out whether it's actually doing anything or just sitting there, that would be handy :)
<lamont> it's more a case of "if I don't need the USB drive"
<lamont> and I think I might not
<Laney> a test might be to revert the compiler flags to what was used with 6.10.4 and see if they work
<persia> That needs PPAs, or lots more local builds.  Rebuilding the compiler suite can take a while ...
<Laney> I asked for an armel ppa, but never got an answer
<persia> From what I hear, they are awkward and special now, pending the development of a good hypervisor for armel.
<dnjl> hi, why i'm not allowed to access the source-site: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application
<dnjl> It not oss or what??
<persia> dnjl: There's a bug.  Log out, and you magically get permission to see it.
<dnjl> ui - its a funny bug... :P
<dnjl> well, if u suffix /+changelog or /VERSION this will work without logout
<persia> I believe it's only the list of PPA versions which causes issues.
<persia> And only for some PPAs.
<sheldon>  hi, i cannot remove some packages from my personal ppa. I recevie this error  Unexpected form data Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request.
<ovnicraft> hi folks, i am trying to fork a project in lp, but i dont find anything in UI for that, how i can do it?
<beuno> ovnicraft, you just push the branch up to a location
<beuno> (a new location)
<ovnicraft> beuno, but i need clone in my pc first, i want to does it without it
<wgrant> ovnicraft: But to make changes you need to pull it down locally anyway.
<ovnicraft> wgrant, yes its implicit but is better as user experience
<wgrant> ovnicraft: Why is it better? bzr get lp:fooproject; hack hack hack; bzr ci; bzr push lp:~wgrant/fooproject/barfeature
<wgrant> Adding the web UI functionality would be: click click click click click; bzr get lp:~wgrant/fooproject/barfeature; hack hack hack; bzr ci; bzr push
<ovnicraft> click, get, hack push
<wgrant> As opposed to get, hack, push without the web UI.
#launchpad 2011-03-14
<stefanct> hello
<stefanct> can someone pls shade some light on this error message: Rejected:
<stefanct> Unhandled exception processing upload: need more than 0 values to unpack
<stefanct> i am receiving it when i try to upload to my private ppa at ubuntu's launchpad
<stefanct> first .deb package i ever try to upload there...
<micahg> stefanct: you can't upload .deb packages, only source packages
<stefanct> ic... and it builds it on its own then? guess i missed some basics :P
<wgrant> stefanct: How did you construct the .changes file that you uploaded?
<wgrant> It has a .dsc and a .deb, which no tool I know of creates.
<stefanct> with dpkg-genchanges
<wgrant> Ah, it is very rare that one would use that directly.
<stefanct> there are too many ways to create all that stuff :)
<wgrant> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete.
<wgrant> You need to upload a source package (usually built with 'debuild -S')
<stefanct> i will, thanks
<EvilPhoenix> what specifically influences the build scores for source packages uploaded to a PPA?
<micahg> EvilPhoenix: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores
<EvilPhoenix> so does the urgency= part of the changelog determine the priority order for the building on ppas?  such as emergency > high > medium > low
<mwhudson> pretty sure not
<micahg> technically yes, but most people ignore them and unless there
<micahg> s really a priority for it, it's just not nice :)
<EvilPhoenix> so such a priority being, say, an urgent patch to update and fix a very large vulnerability or similar reasoning?
<micahg> EvilPhoenix: IMHO, something like that would qualify if it's for a derivative distro w/a package that's not in the main archive
<EvilPhoenix> right.  that's what i thought.
<fta2> hi, several times a day, i get some annoying "bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 502: Bad Gateway"
<spiv> lifeless: ^
<lifeless> fta2: hi, please file a bug
<lifeless> fta2: though if you had that about 16-24 hours ago, it was due to a server farm failure we have since fixed
<fta2> ok, i'll file a bug next time i see it then
<Laney> Does anyone know of a way to have a PPA package be preferred over the archive (i.e. have a higher version number), but not potentially screw over users at upgrade due to update-manager disabling the entry?
<ssam> where should i report launchpad comment spam?
<ssam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+bug/30578 comment by brad
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 30578 in ekiga (Ubuntu) "Ekiga uses ALSA layer, but sound card is blocked by esd" [Medium,Fix released]
<bigjools> ssam: file a question reporting the issue on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and an admin will delete the spam
<ssam> bigjools, thanks
<maxb> Speaking of admins, can I get some feedback on likely times to someone looking at my pendinq questions on https://answers.launchpad.net/~canonical-losas/+assignedquestions?field.actions.search=Search&field.status=OPEN ?
<wgrant> maxb: We're unfortunately down 2 LOSAs at the moment.
<wgrant> Although we may regain one tomorrow.
<maxb> For the sake of people who aren't me and don't lurk here, it would be a nicer experience if someone could send holding replies to questions like this
<maxb> Also, one of my questions is a simple "please run one of your standard scripts", but is 3 weeks old
<antono> hello all. i need help with amd63 build of rubinius in my ppa
<antono> its ok if i build package locally with debuild
<antono> when i upload my package to ppa it builded ok for i386 but package is empty for amd64
<thumper> hmm... missed him
<EvilPhoenix> thumper:  anywhere I can suggest something about launchpad?
<EvilPhoenix> like a feature change or something
<thumper> EvilPhoenix: suggest away
<thumper> EvilPhoenix: or file a bug :-)
<EvilPhoenix> thumper:  the teams / subteams thing.  if the team that's parent to a subteam is affiliated with a project, shouldn't that project affiliation trickle down to the subteam as well>?
<EvilPhoenix> if my sentence structure is confusing, forgive me because i've been up for about 36 straight hours :P
<thumper> EvilPhoenix: otp right now, I'll look in detail in a few minutes
<thumper> EvilPhoenix: looking and thinking now
<thumper> EvilPhoenix: my answer would be kinda
<thumper> EvilPhoenix: why is this an issue?
<EvilPhoenix> thumper:  just was curious, as a project I'm working on has a core developers team, and then a subteam for the Debian maintainers
<EvilPhoenix> Debian maintainers doesnt get to be seen as affiliated with the project on their team page
<thumper> EvilPhoenix: perhaps it should
<thumper> feel free to file a bug :)
<EvilPhoenix> location to file?
<lifeless> EvilPhoenix: what do you mean 'affiliated with the project'
<EvilPhoenix> sorry, kinda staring at debuild/terminal atm
<lifeless> EvilPhoenix: we don't have any affiliation mechanism, so I guess you mean something like driver/maintainer roles ?
<lifeless> EvilPhoenix: the lp bug tracker is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<EvilPhoenix> lifeless:  yeah, sorta
<EvilPhoenix> lifeless:  here: https://launchpad.net/~bbot+core+developers
<bburhans> So, I've accidentally created duplicate lp accounts, and I see no interface to nuke one in order to allow that email to be added to my primary account :(
<EvilPhoenix> subteam is BBot Debian Maintainers group.
<EvilPhoenix> lifeless:  https://launchpad.net/~bbot-debian-maintainers  <--- that related projects thing isnt pushed down to the subteam
<wgrant> bburhans: You can merge the accounts at https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<bburhans> wgrant: excellent, thanks.
<lifeless> EvilPhoenix: ok, thats probably oversight
<lifeless> we should do teamparticipation expansion there
<EvilPhoenix> ^ indeed
<EvilPhoenix> should i file it as a bug?
<EvilPhoenix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/735178  <-- submitted bug for the issue i explained
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735178 in Launchpad itself "Subteams do not inherit "Related Projects" from parent teams" [Undecided,New]
#launchpad 2011-03-15
<thomi> Hi, I'm trying to create a build recipe for a python package. I have followed the packaging guide (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python), and can create packages manually, but when I try and run 'bzr dailydeb...' I get this error:  http://pastebin.com/8gKAgGKH
<thomi> Can someone point me in the right direction please? I'm sure I'm doing something obviously wrong.
<spiv> thomi: perhaps try asking #ubuntu-packaging ?
<thomi> spiv: okay - The help pages for recipes say to ask here for help :) Cheers.
<thomi> huh, could be I stumbled onto this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/614768
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 614768 in bzr-builder "Unable to build dpkg v3 (quilt) packages" [High,Fix committed]
<antono> i think i should ask it here... for some reason launchpad places only readme in my amd64 package while i386 contains all needed files
<antono> everything is ok when i build package locally on my amd64 host.
<antono> if you interested you can look at my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~antono/+archive/rubinius/+packages
<spiv> thomi: here is a reasonable place to ask, but it appears not many folks are awake in here atm
<thomi> Cheers
<spiv> thomi: (and your question is beyond what I know)
<thomi> well, Once I found that bug report I was able to get it going. Now I have other issues to sort out ;)
<wgrant> antono: Try 'dpkg-buildpackage -B' locally.
<wgrant> antono: That should reproduce the conditions found on Launchpad's amd64 builders.
<antono> wgrant: tying.
<antono> it worked for me with debuild without options
<wgrant> antono: debuild by default builds arch-indep packages too.
<wgrant> But when building for multiple architectures you can only build them on one -- we build them on i386.
<wgrant> -B requests that only architecture-dependent packages be built, as the non-i386 builders do.
<antono> wgrant: thanks for expaination
<antono> wgrant: okay. i got normal sized package with all included
<antono> and it works locally
<wgrant> antono: So you can't reproduce it locally?
<wgrant> antono: That should have reproduced it locally, because I can see the bug.
<wgrant> antono: You have binary depending directly on install.
<wgrant> binary-arch and binary-indep should depend on install.
<wgrant> Otherwise the separate builds will not have anything installed.
<wgrant> Which is probably not what you want.
<spiv> wgrant: interesting, why would that lead to different results for i386 vs amd64 though?  (I'm just randomly curious)
<StevenK> Which is why it works on i386 and not amd64. i386 will call 'binary' and amd64 calls 'binary-arch'
<wgrant> spiv: i386 builds arch-indep, so calls 'binary'
<StevenK> Er, what wgrant said.
<spiv> wgrant: ah
<antono> wgrant: thanks!
<antono> hey, have you considered idea of distributed build farm
<antono> for example i have a lot of free resources on my local box and would like to contribute it to ubuntu and launchpad users
<antono> so they can build their packages faster
<lifeless> antono: yes, and rejected it
<antono> lifeless: why?
<lifeless> antono: its a matter of trust : we can't verify the output of the build without repeating the build.
<antono> aha, right
<lifeless> antono: and the output of the builds run on millions of users machines
<antono> sure, i got it :)
<antono> stupid me :)
<lifeless> not at all
<lifeless> it would be wonderful to find a solution
<lifeless> many folk would contribute compute resources
<antono> i know there is SETI@home project that uses p2p cloud for science
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> what they do is run the same calculation many times
<lifeless> *and*
<lifeless> they have a cheap[ish] verify function
<antono> hmm. i should ask ubuntuone guys about p2p cloud ;)
<antono> btw, anyone know about launchpad installation except launchpad.net ?
<antono> *installations
<lifeless> not really
<thomi> Is there a delay between the first package being built via build recipe and it appearing on ppa.launchpad.net? My builds have finished, but my PPA doesn't exist yet.
<StevenK> Did the recipe itself finish building or the source package from the recipe?
<thomi> both, I think: https://code.launchpad.net/~sloecode/+recipe/bzr-sloecode-daily
<wgrant> thomi: The PPA publisher might not be running at the moment. It stops for around an hour most days, about this time.
<wgrant> I must fix that cron job.
<thomi> wgrant: haha, thanks.
<StevenK> thomi: Yes, it's waiting for the publisher. Looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~sloecode/+archive/ppa/+packages if you expand the package you can see 'i386 - Pending publication'
<thomi> StevenK: ahh, thanks. I missed that.
<mrevell> Good morning
<antono> how can I build packages for different ubuntu versions in one PPA ?
<bigjools> antono: you can either upload packages with different names (include the ubuntu series in the name) or you can upload to one series and use the Copy Packages page
<bigjools> the former rebuilds for each series, the latter does not
 * bigjools really needs to make this a FAQ
<StevenK> Upload packages with different *versions*, and include the ubuntu series in the version
<antono> bigjools, StevenK, thank you!
<antono> anyway i figured out that maverick missing required dependency :(
 * popey pokes stub with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/AsiaOceania
<stub> popey: Ta
<zyga> james_w, quick question,I have a package foo-2 that I uploaded to my ppa, the package failed to build because of missing dependency, the dependency turned out to be cyclic so I wanted to upload foo-1, then bar, then foo-2 again. This failed because foo-1 is older and foo-2 was already present. I removed foo-2, uploaded foo-1 and bar (this worked fine). Now the problem: when I upload foo-2 it says I cannot do it because the package is already accepted in "ubunt
<zyga> u/lucid" and I need to modify the package. The actual message is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/580588/
<james_w> zyga, are foo-1 and foo-2 two different versions of the same source package name? because uploading foo-1 shouldn't have worked
<zyga> james_w, yes, and it did
<james_w> odd
<zyga> james_w, the ppa in question is ppa:zkrynicki/lava
<james_w> but you have to upload zyga2
<zyga> james_w,  foo-1 was python-testtools-0.9.4
<james_w> to get past this error
<zyga> the -2 was python-testtools-0.9.8
<zyga> ok, let me try that
<zyga> it's quite odd that I cannot push the package again really
<psusi> it is not currently possible to log into launchpad on a headless server via a text mode browser is it?  or did that get fixed?
<benji> psusi: it's mostly not possible, but this workaround might help you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/586908/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 586908 in Launchpad itself "OpenID login fails for non-beta LP users using lynx and possibly other browsers" [High,Won't fix]
<lifeless> psusi: w3m should work fine
<psusi> if I want to look up bugs in the launchpad api for a particular package in ubuntu, is there an easier way than calling launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].current_series.getSourcePackage("package").searchTasks()?
<lifeless> IIRC you can provide a target or sourcepackageindistro to searchTasks
<lifeless> but I may be thinking of the python API which is slightly different
<psusi> but searchTasks is a member of...wait... ohh... I can call searchTasks() on the main launchpad collection directly eh?
<psusi> yea, I'm talking python api
<psusi> I don't see an argument to specify the ubuntu/package part
<lifeless> you can call searchTasks globally, ubuntu, distroseries, package, product, project group, project series, distro series
<lifeless> psusi: but we haven't exposed this flexability as searchTasks parameters sorry
<lifeless> so yes, launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].current_series.getSourcePackage("package").searchTasks() is the Right Way
<psusi> blast
<lifeless> feel free to file a bug asking for less object traveral and more flexability
<psusi> so I've got a collection of bugs returned from searchTasks().. how do you just get the count of bugs in it?
<lifeless> psusi: len()
<psusi> lifeless: got an exception: File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/lazr/restfulclient/resource.py", line 717, in __len__
<psusi>     raise TypeError('collection size is not available')
<psusi> TypeError: collection size is not available
<lifeless> huh
<james_w> if you are using an old version of launchpadlib then there was a bug that caused that erroneously
<lifeless> james_w: happy thing-fixed-day : bug 707111
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 707111 in Launchpad itself "Blueprint dependency picker doesn't allow searching outside the target" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707111
<james_w> thanks
<psusi> ohh... so basically the version on lucid is messed up?
<james_w> psusi, possibly
<james_w> psusi, try .total_len rather than len()
<psusi> k... guess I'll try again at home on maverick... because I'm also getting an exception trying to call bug.newMessage()
<psusi> exception calling .len, .total_nen, and just len(bugs)
<StevenK> bugs.count() ?
<lifeless> StevenK: thats storm isn't it?
<StevenK> Probably
<StevenK> While we're tossing out ideas, I thought I'd add mine
<AfC> bugs.magically_fix()
<AfC> StevenK, lifeless: [morning :)]
<StevenK> Haha. Morning AfC
<AfC> The worst part of IRC is coming in to conversations out of context. But then again, you get to come into conversations out of context, and that can be fun.
 * AfC lets you get back to work
<StevenK> Pff, I don't start for another 90 minutes, I'm bored while waiting for a delivery
<lifeless> hi AfC
<StevenK> I'm so tempted to export a magically_fix function from IBug that raises NotImplemented
<StevenK> lifeless: Are we allowed to have easter eggs in the API? :-)
<lifeless> StevenK: shrug :)
<leonardr> StevenK: make sure you expose() that NotImplemented
<lifeless> StevenK: wouldn't want it in the apidoc, that would really not be an easter egg ;>
<StevenK> lifeless: I'm not sure how to export something to devel only but have the apidoc ignore it.
<leonardr> anything you hide from the apidoc you will also hide from the client
<StevenK> The sounds like a bug. "We do not support easter eggs"
<leonardr> you can neglect to give it a docstring
<StevenK> :-)
<StevenK> leonardr: Last time I recall doing that, I seem to recall lazr.restful giving very odd exceptions due to the docstring not being formatted as it expected.
<leonardr> it had no docstring at all, or an empty docstring?
<StevenK> I think I was having trouble with an empty docstring, but I can't quite recall.
<arand> Hello, I'm doing rebuilds of a ~450M game in https://edge.launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/redeclipse and I tend to run out of space every now and then, would it be possible to increase the quota?
<arand> s/rebuilds/svn updates/
<micahg> arand: file a question against launchpad
<arand> micahg: Ok, cheers
#launchpad 2011-03-16
<psusi> so I have a collection of bugs returned from searchTasks() and I'm trying to do for bug in bugs: bug.newMessage(content=message) and I'm getting an exception saying AttributeError: 'Entry' object has no attribute 'newMessage'
<wgrant> psusi: searchTasks returns bugtasks, not bugs.
<wgrant> for task in foo.searchTasks(...): bugtask.bug.newMessage(...)
<lifeless> psusi: I'm curious what you're writing
<psusi> lifeless, a script to close out all bugs on a removed package at once ;)
<psusi> wgrant, don't you mean task.bug.newMessage()?
 * micahg would be worried about such a script being abused
<wgrant> psusi: Yes.
<StevenK> micahg: Use it against firefox? Sounds fun.
<micahg> StevenK: heh, I have 2 sources to clean after natty release, but I need to make sure that the ones that need to be open stay open
<psusi> ahh, I see.. yes.. of course, the status is a property of the task, but messages get added to the bug the task is a part of
<psusi> by the way, is there a way to speed things up?  it seems to take forever setting the status in a for loop, I guess because each assignment results in a http call to the server
<psusi> be nice to batch up the requests
<psusi> staging is mirrored from live once a day right?
<wgrant> Once a week, more or less.
<psusi> ahh
<psusi> this is weird... bug.bug.newMessage() works, but bug.status = 'Invalid' silently fails.. the bugs get the comment but the status is still new
<StevenK> psusi: Do you call task.lp_save()?
<psusi> doh... I thought there was some sort of save I did last time.. this time i"m saving the script instead of just doing it in an interactive python session ;)
<psusi> well, it is taking quite a while, but it is indeed closing out the 168 open bugs in usplash... now to get to the other open status's than New
<psusi> 239 total open bugs... hooray for automation
<psusi> hrm.. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores specifies how build priority is calculated for the -proposed pocket, but when I tried to upload a package to my ppa for lucid-proposed, I got: Rejected: PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket.
<StevenK> -proposed is only for the distribution itself
<psusi> why?
<psusi> can't I test build it in my ppa fist?
<StevenK> Yes, but it's a little complicated, since your PPA also needs to pull from proposed.
<wgrant> PPAs don't have pockets, you can't upload to -proposed.
<wgrant> So you have to change the series in the changelog for a PPA upload.
<psusi> hrm... oh well, I just changed it back to lucid to upload to the ppa
<micahg> actually, you can just set ~/.dput.cf to upload to lucid and ignore the release/pocket in the changelog
<psusi> ok, this is frigging goofy... this is the third time I've run this script to close out the bugs and each time it seems to leave some....it is down to only 18 now but...
<micahg> psusi: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions
<wgrant> psusi: Try listfying the collection before you iterate over it.
<psusi> wgrant, why?
<wgrant> psusi: Otherwise it might try to grab it in batches... and the batches will have mutated because you're removing all the bugs from the first batch.
<psusi> aha!
<wgrant> So launchpadlib grabs 1-50, removes them from the list.
<wgrant> Then grabs 51-100
<wgrant> But those are now 1-50
<psusi> goofy!
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Very.
<psusi> so bugs = list(package.searchTasks(status='New')?
<wgrant> Please call it 'tasks' or similar instead :)
<wgrant> But yes.
<psusi> k
<psusi> ahh good, then I should also be able to append more searchTasks on the other status'... .append() doesn't seem to work on the task collection
<psusi> so when is staging next going to be mirrored? :)
<wgrant> Should be over the weekend.
<psusi> ok... I'll run this again after the next mirror just to make double tripple sure it's correct before turning it loose on live
<Daviey> Hello! i386 PPA builders seem wedged?  11 hour queue
<Daviey> wedged is the wrong word, because some seem to be working. :/
<wgrant> Daviey: Most of them are off doing other things.
<wgrant> Have been for a few days.
<Daviey> oh, jolly good :)
<wgrant> I'll poke people to give them back, once London wakes up.
<Daviey> thanks wgrant
<nigelb> hrm, I forget who we poked during dev week, but if anyone wants to talk about how lp would help app devs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<nigelb> I guess, mailing lp-dev would be a good idea at this point
<baltix-members> hello launchpad developer and users :)
<baltix-members> maybe someone could tell me why small PPA build should wait 12 hours for start? See https://launchpad.net/~baltix-members/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2324181
<bigjools> baltix-members: there's a big queue: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<baltix-members> bigjools: maybe there is some problems with builders? few months ago I noticed big queue and some launchpad developers told me, that big queue was because of stopped builders - he restarted build server and only then the problem was fixed :)
<wgrant> baltix-members: The builders were off doing some non-builder stuff. They should start coming back in a few minutes, and the queue will clear within a couple of hours.
<baltix-members> wgrant: thanks for info
<baltix-members> wgrant: I'm releasing new version of Ubuntu based operating system and I need to release test images in 3 hours, are there any chances to finish my cdrdao backport in ~2 hours?
<baltix-members> wgrant: Why most of i386 builders are Idle now? See: https://launchpad.net/builders
<wgrant> baltix-members: palmer, roseapple, rothera and vernadsky are for building Ubuntu.
<wgrant> The others further down the page are the ones that PPAs build on.
<wgrant> Starting from iridium.
<baltix-members> wgrant: I thought, that all builders can do PPA builds :)
<wgrant> baltix-members: No, some are reserved for Ubuntu itself (for security reasons)
<wgrant> baltix-members: cdrdao is building.
<baltix-members> it seems I should say thanks for someone - my build was just started instead of waiting 12 hours :)
<baltix-members> wgrant: thank you :)
<wgrant> Everything else should build soonish.
<wgrant> The builders are nearly back.
<dpm> hi launchpadders, it would be great to have some LP content on AppDeveloperWeek. Would anyone be up for picking any of the proposals on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek or to sign up for a session with another LP topic?
<Laney> please include debian/NEWS entries with lplib uploads in future when you are going to break clients
<psusi> is there a proper procedure for the death of a project?  launchpad.net/usplash is no longer maintained and lists a canonical employee as the maintainer who has left.  Shouldn't it at least be updated to indicate it has no maintainer?
<dpm> hey all, could someone have a look why the language pack export on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+language-packs is not yet available?
<dpm> the maverick ones should be available on Wednesdays:
<dpm> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<dpm> thumper, wallyworld^
<popey> psusi: usplash is still shipped in an LTS release (8.04, hardy) and even though keybuk has left the company, he could still maintain it if he wished :)
<psusi> popey: I'm pretty sure he isn't... he said that Scott James Remnant (canonical) is dead.. we had a funeral for him and everything... his words... and the package has been dropped from Ubuntu and is being dropped from debian... I suppose it doesn't hurt to keep the project listed, but shouldn't it at least be clear that it is no longer maintained?
<popey> psusi: dunno :)
<c10ud> hello, i'm try making launchpad import code from github, bu the thing is failing because we have a git submodule in the tree. i don't need it in launchpad, how can i tell it?  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66508919/emesene-team-emesene-master.log
<c10ud> s/try making/trying to make
<beuno> c10ud, I think LP doesn't support submodules
<beuno> well, I know it doesn't, but I'm not sure if it shiuld be failing
<c10ud> beuno, is there any way to tell launchpad to leave submodules alone?
<c10ud> brb
<dpm> <dpm> hey all, could someone have a look why the language pack export on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+language-packs is not yet available?
<dpm>  the maverick ones should be available on Wednesdays:
<dpm>  https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<dpm> could anyone from a maintenance squad have a look? ^
<dpm> thanks!
<Q-FUNK> wasn't support for Jaunty dropped during autumn?  apparently LP still accepts Jaunty packages for the PPA. :)
<maxb> Yes, this is confusing.
<maxb> I'd quite like some guidance on how long this will continue, so I can make plans for whether Bazaar should plan their own jaunty-desupport date or not
<bigjools> some other, er, parties wanted to continue using jaunty
<maxb> hah
<maxb> It would be nice if launchpad-users@ could be sent a likely timeline for jaunty/karmic PPA support ceasing
<bigjools> when we mentioned security updates I think there was a case of fingers in ears
<bigjools> it's mostly up to the IS guys
<maxb> IS == ..... something Systems?
<bigjools> da admins
<maxb> Because they choose when it's appropriate to cease supporting it to avoid people using builder time better spent on current series?
 * maxb can't see why the admins would care other than that
<bigjools> they have to spend time updating chroots etc as wel
<elmo> we care because it ties into what needs to be on archive.ubuntu.com
<elmo> and for hystericals reasons that's still with us
 * maxb sobs at people who think registering a code import of http://localhost is a good idea
<bigjools> !
<lifeless> maxb: win!
<bryceh> is launchpad down?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> whats up?
<bryceh> The webpage at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/599017 might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 599017 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) "[gm45] Xorg freeze on Firefox on one particular page" [High,Confirmed]
<lifeless> seems fine to me
<bryceh> had been noticing blueprints.launchpad.net was taking a long time to respond, but now nothing is loading
<bryceh> hmm
<lifeless> what was the status code you got?
<lifeless> (from your browser)
<bryceh> in Chromium - Error 7 (net::ERR_TIMED_OUT): The operation timed out.
<lifeless> bryceh: sounds like a routing issue
<lifeless> mbarnett: those alerts - any networking related?
<mbarnett> lifeless: nopers
<lifeless> bryceh: traceroute etc time
<bryceh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581320/
<wgrant> bryceh: Interesting. My routing is just about the same from hop 7, and it works fine for me.
<wgrant> To both of the frontends (they're the next hop after chenet)
<bryceh> http://planet.ubuntu.com/ works, wiki.ubuntu.com hangs, www.canonical.com loads, http://directory.canonical.com/ doesn't, canonicaladmin doesn't (what's new), login.ubuntu.com hangs
<wgrant> #is might be a good idea.
<bryceh> wgrant, does your traceroute go through eth0.chenet.canonical.com too?
<wgrant> bryceh: Yes.
<wgrant> It's the penultimate hop.
<wgrant> The last four hops are identical for me.
<wgrant> The 5 or 6 before then are slightly different hosts, but same locations.
<blueyed> Does https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes (still) work as documented?
<lifeless> sure hope so
<blueyed> I am looking at creating a recipe for Vim builds.
<blueyed> good.
<blueyed> You are not aware of a daily/current build ppa for vim, are you? ツ
 * blueyed does not want to duplicate work.. ;)
<Ampelbein> blueyed: you can look through https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=vim I guess
<lifeless> Ampelbein: or /+dailybuilds :)
<blueyed> lifeless: where is +dailybuilds?
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/+daily-builds
<blueyed> thanks, wgrant. it's not searchable though. the "30 days" filter is very good though!
<blueyed> before I'll skim the docs, is it possible to build from a mercurial branch, where the packaging comes from debian?
<blueyed> after all, it would be best to just help with debian packaging I guess.
<wgrant> blueyed: Launchpad can import some hg branches.
#launchpad 2011-03-17
<aroman> hey, about the new "recipies" feature, can that work for a very involved chroot/squashfs ubuntu-to-custom_distro build script?
<aroman> needs root to run, naturally
<wgrant> aroman: It only works for building source packages.
<mrevell> Morning
<czajkowski> mrevell: howdy
<jelmer> hey mrevell
<dpm> hi launchpadders, I'd like to change the type of project of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations from independent to a container for subprojects (sorry, I don't know the terminology). People are starting to contribute with code to projects related to Ubuntu translations, and it would be very useful to have subprojects under the ubuntu-translations umbrella. Is migration from project to "container project" possible, and if so, how?
<lifeless> dpm: its not directly possible.
<lifeless> dpm: you need to rename the project to whatever its actual name should be and then create the superproject (we call them  project groups)
<dpm> lifeless, I'm not sure I can follow. So I've got ubuntu-translations and then I rename it to ubuntu-translations-old and then create the ubuntu-translations project group?
<lifeless> yes, or whatever thing the ubuntu-translations project should be called: presumably you created it to hold code :)
<lifeless> dpm: a simpler thing is just to create 'ubuntu-translations-project' and make that the contianer
<lifeless> (by create it, I mean have a sysadmin make it - you cannot make project groups)
<dpm> lifeless, I think I'll go for the simple approach. Ideally, I'd like to have the current ubuntu-translations project to be the project group (keeping the bugs and answers from the original) and have other projects underneath. But I think if it's not easy to do, it's not worth the hassle
<dpm> So I'd be happy with the simpler approach
<lifeless> dpm: project groups cannot have bugs and answers
<lifeless> dpm: they are not 'projects that can nest other projects' - they are /just/ a container for other projects.
<dpm> lifeless, ok, I see, thanks. I think it will still be useful to have the ubuntu-translations-project group. How do I go about requesting the creation?
<lifeless> grab the help contact :)
<dpm> ok, :-) thumper, wallyworld, I'd like to create an ubuntu-translations-project project group, could you help me with that?
<wgrant> dpm: They're probably not around, but I can do it for you.
<wallyworld> dpm: hi dpm. i assume no-one got back to you yesterday? sorry about that. it was 1am here when your question came up and i forgot to do it this morning
<dpm> thanks wgrant - tell me if you need any more details
<wgrant> wallyworld: Do you want to do it? I already have the form filled out.
<dpm> wallyworld, thanks for coming back to me. It seems it's sorted: the langpack just took longer to generate than usual. It was there this morning, so all good.
<wallyworld> wgrant: i don't mind but if you are almost there.....
<wgrant> dpm: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-project
<wgrant> I was a bit uncreative with the display name, title, summary and description, as you can probably see.
<dpm> :)
<dpm> wgrant, do you happen to know how to associate an existing project with it? I can't see any obvious way to do it on the overview page
<dpm> I can only see links to registerin a new project
<wgrant> dpm: You do it from the project's "Change details" page. "Part of", I believe the field caption is.
<dpm> wgrant, ok, cool, thanks. Do you know any other things I should be aware of re: project groups?
<wgrant> dpm: At the moment anybody can add their project to your project group. But that just makes it show up on your project group page and gives you certain powers over their project, so people don't tend to do that.
<wgrant> Apart from that there's not much to them.
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<dpm> thanks!
<dpm> so now that I've added the existing ubuntu-translations project to it, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-project shows me the code, answers and all the rest for ubuntu-translations. What happens if I add other subprojects? Will the code/bugs and other tabs show me a combined view of all branches, bugs, etc. coming from all subprojects?
<wgrant> Right, it shows all the objects from the children.
<dpm> ok, understood
<pindonga> morning, I've seen a feature I'd like to enable for my project, but I don't know how: I'd like to automatically subscribe a team to any private branches I submit for a project, in order to let any member of the team access my branches
<pindonga> I've seen this happening for somebody else, but neither he nor I know exactly what setting to tweak to allow for this behaviour
<pindonga> any clues?
<wgrant> pindonga: At the moment it does a bit of limited guesswork. If the owner of the new branch is a member of a team that's set up to have private branches for the project, that team will be subscribed.
<pindonga> wgrant, mhhh, I'm a member of the team owning the project, and it's not happening
<pindonga> :(
<pindonga> wgrant, is there any way I can figure out why?
<wgrant> pindonga: Which is the branch?
<pindonga> wgrant, pm
<wgrant> Sure.
<popey> hullo!
<popey> bug 664088
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 664088 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/664088)
<popey> does ^^ that mean its a private bug?
<popey> if so a) shouldn't it say so on the page and not give a 'lost' page, and b) say so in the bug bot text?
<Ampelbein> popey: regarding part "b", the bot does say it's private, when it's a private bug. like bug 667125
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 667125 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/667125)
<Ampelbein> oh, this one doesn't.
<Ampelbein> the other incarnations do, from what I've seen.
<Ampelbein> nvm me then
<popey> Ampelbein: exactly :)
<popey> I suspect an API change in LP
<lifeless> popey: Ampelbein: high
<lifeless> we did change private bugs recently to fix an information disclosure hole
<lifeless> popey: bug 664088 *is* a private bug
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 664088 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/664088)
<lifeless> popey: would need to see what ubot5 is doing to see why its getting confused now
<lifeless> popey: we should be sending a 404 to it
<Ampelbein> lifeless: 'ubot4`' correctly replies "Bug 664088 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/664088 is private" when I /msg him
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: 664088 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/664088)
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 664088 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/664088)
<lifeless> fun
<Ampelbein> and I thought all ubotX where just clones of each other?
<vanguard> I tried the OpenID feature, looks nice, but what do I do when lp does not provide OpenID any more? Are all my accounts lost then?
<lifeless> vanguard: so lp doesn't provide openid, what it does is forward to login.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> vanguard: and thats going to keep doing openid for a -long- time
<vanguard> lifeless: ty robert, but in case ubuntu would not do that the accounts whould be lost, right? (I do trust canonical/ubuntu/lp with that, I am just thinking)
<lifeless> as for what to do if login.ubuntu.com were to stop doing openid, I guess that would depend on the sites you've been logging into via openid
<lifeless> if we were to stop doing offering openid, I imagine there would be a long migration period - there are -many- people depending on it today
<vanguard> right, kinda like Google does not go out of business by tomorrow
<popey> lifeless: thanks
<popey> lifeless: is there anything you can do on the lp side to help with bug 737108
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 737108 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "Private bugs are not displayed properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737108
<lifeless> popey: sounds like its fixed to me: bug 664088
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 664088 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/664088)
<lifeless> bah, when it gets deployed ;)
<lifeless> tsimpson: ^ have you deployed the fix?
<popey> bug 999999
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 999999 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/999999)
<popey> surely that's going to give me 404 too?
<popey> a non-existent bug is not the same as a private bug IMO
<lifeless> they are now
<lifeless> and it was a bug that they were not in the past
<popey> well thats broken IMO
<lifeless> why?
<popey> this is especially apparent when (as in this case) someone tags a public bug as a dupe of a private one
<lifeless> so, thats a problem too, in a different way
<lifeless> it also needs fixing
<lifeless> the rules we have for private bugs are:
<lifeless>  - noone can know about private bugs unless they can see them [reason: private bugs on public projects are generally either under ndas or cve etc]
<lifeless> popey: let me give you an example
<popey> i can understand why we have private bugs
<lifeless> popey: say you had a public project hosted on LP, and you did some commercial dev in that environment
<lifeless> popey: would you be happy if anyone could determine that 40% of your bugs were private?
<popey> I'm not a developer so maybe cant relate to that example
<lifeless> popey: so step me through the impact on you
<popey> I filed a bug as user of a website which is part of the canonical project
<popey> the developer who works on that has tagged it as a dupe of a private bug
<popey> i cant see that private bug so cannot take part in the discussion
<lifeless> ok
<popey> All I will know is that at some unknown point in the future it will or wont be fixed
<popey> I have no way to contribute, and no way to know what the thought process around the bug is
<james_w> Schrödinger's popey
<lifeless> so private bugs fall (broadly) in a few categories
<lifeless> one is security issues
<lifeless> another is client-specific confidential work
<lifeless> mmm, possibly a third but lets stick to these two for a second
<popey> i appreciate both of those
<lifeless> in the security case, folk that *suffer* the bug are not trusted to *see the details* - because that would trivially let a hacker observe the changes going on
<lifeless> in the client specific case, there is little reason for the owner of a dupe filed publicly to be prevented from seeing the discussion - but there may be
<lifeless> so in both cases, we default to not adding the subscribers to the dup to be subscribers to the master
<lifeless> which is why you don't get visbility
<popey> which I am partially okay with
<popey> i have signed no NDA
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so, we could ask 'do you want to give the subscribers to bug <x> access to the master bug'
<lifeless> I suspect in this case that schwuk would have said no
<popey> ok
<popey> so there's commercially sensitive detail in the bug, i can understand not being a subscriber
<lifeless> (I suspect that from a quick look at the bug in question - I'm in the hardware cert teams)
<lifeless> another option would be for them to not dupe the bug
<lifeless> and we should almost certainly warn on duping against private bugs
<lifeless> popey: what are your needs here?
<popey> well theres still two specific issues.
<lifeless> popey: knowing when your defect is fixed? partaking of design discussion?
<popey> both of those, plus the fact that launchpad is lying to the bot, which leads people to get confused about the existence of bugs
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> that bit isn't going to change - sorry.
<popey> it could also lead to people thinking "their" contribution isn't being looked at
<popey> or that their contribution isnt wanted
<lifeless> the reason the visibility thing is a high risk issue is that complexity leads to mistakes
<lifeless> and allowing -partial- visibility lead to a situation where the API could tell what tasks a private bug had on it, amongst other things
<lifeless> which was a Big Deal
<lifeless> let me just grab that bug
<lifeless> bug 735202
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 735202 in Launchpad itself "anonymous api access to a private bugtask gives a partially redacted form not an error" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735202
<popey> thanks for explaining it
<lifeless> popey: I think we should make it easier for projects using private bugs to work with partial disclosure
<lifeless> some things we have queued up for this:
<lifeless>  - bug relationships - duplication is one special case, but also dependency, alternative etc
<lifeless>    these will make it possible to have a private master bug with confidential discussion
<lifeless> and a public master bug with public discussion
<lifeless> make dups onto the public master
<lifeless> discuss private stuff on the private
<lifeless> devs that can see both will see bidirectional links
<lifeless> folk that can't will only see the public bug
<lifeless>  - an overhaul of disclosure and private bug management
<lifeless>    just to mae it easier to work with them
<lifeless> popey: you might like to look and see if we hve bugs for - warning when duping public onto private, and asking/allowing control of migrating subscribers across when dealing with duping and private bugs
<popey> ok
<lifeless> I think at the heart of this though, its a combination of not much sophistication in LP for managing this complex situation, and a lack of clear articulation about what teams doing private bugs need to worry about
<lifeless> making it easier in LP will help, but won't be a panacea
<popey> sure
<james_w> OOPS-1902C2255)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1902C2255
<james_w> preventing me from looking at the linaro-image-tools branches, which means I may have to duplicate work
<wgrant> james_w: Is it reproducible?
<james_w> twice in a row for me
<wgrant> james_w: It looks like a timeout from one of the old appservers being slow.
<james_w> different browser worked now
<wgrant> We'll be replacing them in the next couple of weeks, which should eliminate this sort of timeout.
<james_w> ok, thanks
<tsimpson> lifeless: I've committed a fix for the "Could not parse data returned by Launchpad" error to properly identify 404s, the bots will pick it up in some time
#launchpad 2011-03-18
<jscinoz> Does launchpad support projects using git instead of bazaar?
<lifeless> it can import git branches for you
<lifeless> but we only support hosting of bazaar branches at the moment
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> wasn't there some tool somewhere
<jscinoz> that made bzr work with git? i forget what it was called
<lifeless> bzr-git
<jscinoz> ah :P
<jscinoz> thanks
<jscinoz> i'll read up on it
<lifeless> there is also a git-bzr around, to approach it from the other side
<jscinoz> many thanks
<SpamapS> Can an existing project be converted to a sub-project of another?
<maxb> SpamapS: Launchpad doesn't have "sub-projects" at all. So, no.
<ScottK> It does have meta-projects (that's not the right term) though.
<SpamapS> https://launchpad.net/gearman
<SpamapS> So that is sort of a different entity entirely?
<ScottK> Project group is the term I was looking for.
<SpamapS> Ok that makes sense.
<ScottK> So I suspect you are talking past each other.
<ScottK> "Can an existing project be added to a project group" may be the right question.
<SpamapS> Right I didn't know that they were different things.
<maxb> If you're referring to the relationship between projects and project groups, however, you want to go to the project, do "Change details" and set "Part of:"
<SpamapS> maxb: cool.. I think the relationship I want to establish will be strong enough by having the same Maintainer.. but its good to know. :)
<rockstar> abentley, if I changed the ownership of the stacked on branch, how do I fix the one branch that was stacked on it?
<abentley> rockstar: change the stacked_on location of that branch.  You can use hitchhiker to edit branch.conf, and I think reconfigure can also do it.
<rockstar> abentley, ah, okay.
<kalikiana1> hey
<Stemp> Hi all
<kalikiana1> so I have a bit of a problem, I accidentally broke the Maintainer of the Midori project
<kalikiana1> it says "Registry Maintainers" now
<kalikiana1> see https://launchpad.net/midori
<kalikiana1> it was supposed to be https://launchpad.net/~midori and when I tried to remove the second team (there were two) it changed
<Stemp> And I'm the Registered's guy of midori
<Stemp> So kalikiana1 is not trying to steal our properties
<Stemp> maybe he is trying to steal his property, but we should agree
#launchpad 2011-03-19
<psusi> I thought that the opinion status was supposed to be different than invalid, but it seems to be hidden from all searches just like invalid.  am I not seeing a difference that is there, or shouldn't it show up when doing a text search for a bug, just not when listing open bugs in a particular package?
<wgrant> psusi: There is no functional difference between Invalid, Opinion and Won't Fix, except that Won't Fix and Opinion can only be set by the bug supervisor.
<psusi> wgrant, umm... shouldn't there be some difference?  I mean... why have them if there is no difference?  I would think that won't fix and opinion should show up when a user goes to report a new bug and searches to see if it has already been reported, but invalid wouldn't
<wgrant> psusi: That is one of the big unanswered questions of the universe.
<nhomar00> Hello
<psusi> wgrant, let there be light ;)
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nhomar00> I'm  using Lp topost a blueprint, and when i suscribe my team to the blueprint it is shown in "gray" and the tooltip is telling "No longer Uses Launchpad", somebody knows what it means?
<wgrant> nhomar00: Which blueprint, and which team?
<nhomar00> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/openerp-venezuela-localization/+spec/requisitos-fiscales-6.0
<nhomar00> look suscribers
<nhomar00> team: openerp-venezuela
<nhomar00> Hello :-s - so difficult ¿?
<wgrant> nhomar00: Have you tried refreshing the page?
<wgrant> It looks OK for me now.
<wgrant> But there is a problem here.
<wgrant> Ahh
<nhomar00> well
<nhomar00> aomething is wrong
<nhomar00> something
<nhomar00> i refreshed
<wgrant> The subscriber listing shows the wrong icon for teams.
<wgrant> Sometimes.
<nhomar00> mmm, BTW the tool tip is telling "no longer uses launchpad"
<nhomar00> I'm worried about this
<nhomar00> we use a LOT LP ;-)
<wgrant> It's assuming that everyone in that list is a person, not a team.
<wgrant> So it calls is_valid_person to determine which icon to show... and is_valid_person is False for teams.
<wgrant> So it's nothing to worry about.
<wgrant> Just a display bug.
<nhomar00> ok ok ok ok ok
<nhomar00> i got it
<nhomar00> fine!
<nhomar00> good answer
<nhomar00> but must i publish a bug for this?
<nhomar00> or it should be in roadmap already?
<wgrant> Let me check if there's one already.
<wgrant> Bug #516301
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 516301 in Launchpad itself "LP says team "no longer uses Launchpad", but not on team's own page" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516301
 * lifeless makes it high
<nhomar00> I can see
<nhomar00> THANKS
<cody-somerville> Weird. It doesn't say "no longer uses launchpad" and the icon isn't grayed out for me.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: It depends on who you're logged in as.
<wgrant> We have a caching bug.
<wgrant> Something is populated is_valid_person incorrectly.
<wgrant> (it should always be False for a team0
<mwb_suse> hi.  is anyone around familiar with the api, specifically the PATCH calls?
<Ampelbein> hi there! I'm having trouble accessing staging.lp.net via the python api, getting a "Unknown access token (c1gqlQh03cMKsfkm3V4T)." error. production works without problem
<james_w> Ampelbein, are you trying to use a token that you got a few days ago?
<james_w> Ampelbein, if so then delete it and get a new one
<james_w> staging gets reset frequently, and so will forget about the tokens
<Ampelbein> james_w: thanks, that was it. on  that note, the keyring entry is named "network password", it isn't immediately obvious that this is for lplib.
<james_w> Ampelbein, you could file a bug about that
<Ampelbein> will do
<Ampelbein> thanks again ;-)
<bdrung> maxb: regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~jd-team/jdownloader/trunk - the read-protected subtree is not needed. is it possible to ignore that subtree and continue the import?
<maxb> bdrung: No. bzr-svn's design doesn't really permit such a thing
<bdrung> maxb: and it can't be work around manually?
<maxb> bdrung: Manually? There isn't really any scope for "manually" perturbing the results of a bzr-svn conversion
<maxb> I guess you should talk to jelmer for a final word on this, but I think you're out of luck on this unless you contrive to set up a svnsync-ed mirror of the upstream, and then have bzr-svn import from that
<maxb> If you do such a thing, it would be good to ensure the svnsynced svn repository has a different uuid to the original, since it will contain elided content
<bdrung> maxb: no way for doing something for one time and then let the LP importer continue the imports?
<maxb> I'd be shocked if you didn't run into errors due to data inconsistencies very quickly
<blueyed> The vim code imports appear to not work anymore? https://code.launchpad.net/vim
<spiv> blueyed: known bug
<spiv> blueyed: oh, you don't mean package imports
<spiv> Might still be a known bug of course!
<spiv> Hmm, I don't see one filed.
<blueyed> I wanted to use it for recipes, but when it's broken then there's not much reason..
<spiv> Filed.
<spiv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-hg/+bug/738498
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 738498 in Launchpad itself "vim code import fails with infinite recursion in get_manifest_and_flags_by_revid in bzr-hg" [Undecided,New]
<blueyed> Thanks, spiv.
#launchpad 2011-03-20
<micahg> are staging timeouts as valid as production ones?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> staging is running on 32GB of memory
<micahg> lifeless: is that more or less?
<lifeless> the prod servers have 128GB
<micahg> ah
<lifeless> the DB is 300GB
<lifeless> so its common for staging to have to do lots of UI
<lifeless> IO
<micahg> lifeless: what about the way error messages are displayed?
<lifeless> and we're not tuned to run well at 10% in-core
<lifeless> micahg: oopses are valid on staging, just not timeouts
<micahg> lifeless: well, I was trying bug 738502 on staging and trying to undup gave me a timeout, but the error message HTML page was displayed inline in the duplicate box overlay (I have a screenshot and wanted to know if I should file a bug since it was on staging)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 738502 in Launchpad itself "Trying to mark Bug 685552 as a duplicate of Bug 682499 (*not* the other way around) returns a timeout error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738502
<lifeless> micahg: ah, thats already filed
<micahg> ok, I won't bother then :)
<lifeless> micahg: bug 521447
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 521447 in LAZR Javascript Library "Bad AJAX error messages: provide OOPS and "next step" pointer" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521447
<micahg> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> I've just retitled it
<lifeless> but its a general core issue
<micahg> lifeless: do you know if we have a mail header for "Affects me" bugs?
 * micahg didn't see one
<lifeless> header?
<micahg> in the e-mails
<micahg> like X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale, but for affects me
<lifeless> I don't believe so
<lifeless> because affects me doesn't trigger emails
<micahg> right, but it might be a nice thing to sort on in mail folders
 * micahg checks for an existing feature request
<micahg> I don't see one, so filing a request :)
<micahg> bug 738541
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 738541 in Launchpad itself "Please add a mail header for "affects me"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738541
<lifeless> grr
<lifeless> geoffryfishing spam frrr
<lifeless> I really want a 'dislike' vote down etc etc approach in LP ;)
<StevenK> Yes!
<hyperair> hrmm. i wonder why stuff is so huge in the PPA pages these days.
<lifeless> hyperair: file a bug, include a screenshot
<lifeless> hyperair: please
<SudoKing> i received the email to confirm openpgp key but i can't get gpg to decrypt it (gpg --decrypt). any idea?
<SudoKing> [and I use gmail so it doesn't support decryption]
<SudoKing> i'll try installing firegpg
<SudoKing> no luck.. it's too old for FF
<mwhudson> hm, not really
<mwhudson> SudoKing: maybe you can save the "show original" version?
<mwhudson> or is that what you're trying already?
<SudoKing> hm?
<SudoKing> this is from the launchpad email... I run it through GPG, and it says it's not valid
<SudoKing> lojjik@enterprise:~$ gpg -d message.gpg
<SudoKing> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<SudoKing> gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<SudoKing> possible i didn't copy certain necessary headers.. i'll retry
<SudoKing> got it :)
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<_eric> is there a way to download the latest (raw) version of a file via wget from launchpad?
<lifeless> _eric: what sort of file?
<_eric> I want to download this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~graphite-dev/graphite/main/view/head:/whisper/whisper.py
<lifeless> _eric: (and yes, wget should work fine for any public content on launchpad)
<_eric> the download file link looks to me like it has revision-specific info in it
<lifeless> thats the file id
<lifeless> it identifies the file if it gets renamed
<_eric> so if there are new versions of the file, that will automatically get it?
<beuno> _eric, if you replace the revision id witrh "head:", it will always get the latest
<lifeless> _eric: the head: bit is the revision id, and its a floating reference - as beuno says
<lifeless> we should change the link though to discard thefile id, its not very useful there
<lifeless> I'll file a bug about it
<_eric> can you give me an example of what the URL would look like for this file?
<lifeless> the existing url is fine - it will get the latest version
<_eric> okay
<lifeless> we will probably get rid of the confusing bit from it
<lifeless> but that will be a while away
<_eric> sweet
#launchpad 2012-03-12
<bigjools> thumper: huh staging is nonvirtual
<bigjools> thumper: are you building on arm?
<wgrant> thumper: Because debug symbols make packages massively larger.
<wgrant> thumper: debhelper strips them by default.
<wgrant> It's nothing to do with PPAs.
<thumper> bigjools: maybe...
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> ok...
<bigjools> wgrant: what's the situation with setting restricted archs on nonvirt now?
<thumper> let me tell you what we want
<wgrant> Now, the Ubuntu primary archive (and optionally PPAs, although the feature is not completely implemented), can override dh_strip to create ddebs instead of throwing the symbols away.
<thumper> and you can tell me how to get it?
<thumper> we have jenkins running some tests for us
<thumper> and when they fail, we want decent stack traces
<wgrant> Sounds like you want ddebs
<thumper> that is the issue
<thumper> wgrant: what do I need to tell didrocks?
<thumper> because I'm not doin it
<wgrant> You need to tell bigjools to click a checkbox.
<bigjools> wgrant: what's the situation with setting restricted archs on nonvirt now?
<wgrant> Linaro's been using this functioanliaty for a while, but I don't think anyone else is.
<wgrant> bigjools: I think it works. But I'm checking the code.
<wgrant> (I'm not really here today)
<bigjools> they have arm selected but are nonvirt - the form won't save
<thumper> wgrant: it's a holiday in SA too
<wgrant> bigjools: Ah, yes... you need to check both arms
<bigjools> so if the code ignores restrictions if arch = nonvirt then we're ok
<thumper> wgrant: who in AU is working?
<bigjools> otherwise we're fucked
<bigjools> s/arch/virtuality/
<wgrant> bigjools: Is powerpc restricted now too?
<bigjools> NFI
<bigjools> not worked on this for 2 months
<bigjools> I saved the "ppa" admin page but removed the arm boxes - dunno if I just hosed them
<wgrant> bigjools: If they need ARM, they need to be checked.
<bigjools> wgrant: even for nonvirt?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Except for primary non-virt.
<bigjools> wgrant: then the form is fucked
<wgrant> Yes
<wgrant> There are bugs
<bigjools> fuck sake
<wgrant> We've known this for ages.
<wgrant> Check all the archs
<wgrant> Soyuz loves pointless special cases.
<bigjools> gah
<bigjools> that's obtuse
<wgrant> What is?
<bigjools> the bug
<wgrant> Yes.
<bigjools> thumper: ok you'll get debug syms now
<thumper> w00t
<thumper> ta
<bigjools> and powerpc builds.... :/
<thumper> because we want that eh?
<wgrant> bigjools: Heh, enableRestrictedFamily is exposed on the API, but disable is not
<wgrant> So we can't reverse the powerpc enablement.
<StevenK> Haha
<wgrant> thumper: You'll need to alter jenkins to install foo-dbgsym as well as foo
<thumper> wgrant: ok, noted
<wgrant> thumper: This feature is not extremely well tested, so there may be some oddness. Poke me if anything seems amiss.
<thumper> will do
<thumper> I'm sure it'll be fine
<thumper> heh
<shnatsel> bzr fails on source build with "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.KeyError: 'Source'"
<shnatsel> looks like a bug
<shnatsel> jere's the log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96409587/buildlog.txt.gz
<poolie> shnatsel, i think this means there's no packaging information in your branch
<shnatsel> poolie: it's patched lp:ubuntu/xdg-user-dirs, so there must be packaging
<jelmer> hi poolie, shnatsel
<jelmer> shnatsel: that's a bug in python-debian, it doesn't allow comments or empty lines before the first stanza
<poolie> hm
<jelmer> http://pad.lv/804241
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 804241 in python-debian (Ubuntu) "empty leading and comment lines in debian/control break source package name finding" [High,Triaged]
<shnatsel> jelmer: omg, it's been around for ages...
<poolie> i thought it was familiar
<shnatsel> jelmer: or so it seems. Thanks, I'll patch away the blank line or whatever there is,
<poolie> shnatsel, you could test the build on staging.launchpad.net
<poolie> this should have been fixed there
<poolie> mm
<poolie> it may be a bit of a pain to test though
<shnatsel> poolie: thanks, I've simply removed the comments, it should work now
<thumper> wgrant: where in https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging/+packages would I see the -dbgsym packages?
<StevenK> thumper: Have you re-uploaded the sources to the PPA?
<thumper> StevenK: that has happened several times so far
<thumper> we have a jenkins job doing it
<thumper> every commit
<wgrant> thumper: "Several times"?
<wgrant> I see one package, still building.
<bigjools> thumper: you'll seem them once the builds finish
 * thumper waits impatiently
<bigjools> and we need some sql to remove powerpc I think
<StevenK> Or we could change the code to export disableRestrictedFamily over the API.
<thumper> yeah, I've had several emails about failures there
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging/+build/3279075
<wgrant> ddebs
<thumper> ah, awesome
<thumper> o/
 * thumper does a little dance
<wgrant> thumper: You can probably see from the file sizes why we don't do it by default.
<thumper> wgrant: wow, yeah
<thumper> wgrant: but they'll be real handy for us :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski  | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<solsTiCe> hi. what is this old way: send an email with a link to the requested .po file ??? I have still not received that email! What's wrong with a link on the page ?
<solsTiCe> ok. another update of lauchpad in progress
<solsTiCe> oh no just a bunch of random 503 errors.
<wgrant> solsTiCe: It takes some time to generate the exported file, so a link can't be generated immediately.
<wgrant> solsTiCe: Launchpad was down for 60 seconds for a database update around the time you asked.
<solsTiCe> ok :-(
<Wellark> hi! how does one change the owner of the project? We have a sparetime project and the current owner said he was unable to find a way to change the ownership of that project. What resource should I point him at?
<Wellark> hmm.. probably this one https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering#Roles_within_projects
<maxb> Wellark: The current owner/maintainer of a project sees a yellow pencil "edit" icon next to their name on the front page of the project
<Wellark> maxb: and same goes for team maintainer?
<Wellark> s/maintainer/owner/
<maxb> yes
<Wellark> ok, thanks! I hope he manages to get it done.
<Wellark> otherwise I have to come up with step by step slide show for him ;)
<Wellark> maxb: there is no yellow pencil. http://imagebin.org/203015
<Wellark> maxb: that's a screenshot from the current Maintainers computer
<czajkowski> Wellark: file a question with that needs to be done. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+addquestion
<Wellark> czajkowski: OK, I'll do that
<wgrant> Wellark: Try https://launchpad.net/libhdl/+edit-people
<wgrant> Wellark: It looks like the pencil doesn't show up in Internet Explorer.
<czajkowski> wgrant: not showing up here on chrome either
<czajkowski> I tried to see if I could change it
<wgrant> czajkowski: That's because you don't have permissions :)
<czajkowski> wgrant: I never have permissions :(
<wgrant> We can't steal random projects without admins, for good reason :)
<czajkowski> wgrant: aren't you meant to be off, not that I'm not happy to see you
<czajkowski> wgrant: why do loggerhead Questions come under lp ?
<Wellark> wgrant: I asked the current owner to try another browser
<Wellark> if there is a problem with IE, that's a bug, right? :)
<StevenK> czajkowski: Because we also maintain it.
<StevenK> Loggerhead is a part of the Launchpad Suite
<Wellark> czajkowski: I added the question anyway. https://answers.launchpad.net/lp-dev-utils/+question/190418
<czajkowski> Wellark: we support chrome and FF as the browsers
<czajkowski> Wellark: can you try FF or chrome please.
 * StevenK moves it from lp-dev-utils to launchpad
<Wellark> czajkowski: I'm on the phone with the owner and he is trying with FF
<Wellark> czajkowski: if IE is not supported and it has these kind of known problems could LP show a banner or something like with private projects stating that "IE not supported, things _do_ break." ?
<Wellark> czajkowski: ok, I just got a word that it was because of IE
<Wellark> with FF it worked
<Wellark> that's a worst kind of bug there is, because the site seems to work OK, but some crucial information and functionality is missing without no apparent reason.
<Wellark> don't get me wrong, I have no problems that IE is not supported
<Wellark> but the fact is that many people do use it and currently there is no red flag telling them it's broken
<Wellark> czajkowski: so the question is: should I file a bug?
<czajkowski> Wellark: nope no need thanks
<Wellark> and thank you for resolving this! :)
<czajkowski> we have a page which I'm trying to find which states what browsers we support
<czajkowski> I'll also mark your question as resolved.
<Wellark> at least I now know to tell people not to use IE with LP in the future
<hakermania> Hello! What if I upload a ppa, and then I want to upload a new version of the same ppa (which apparently has different code)? I get error that orig.tar.gz already exists :/
<czajkowski> hakermania: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<hakermania> czalkowski, let's say that current version is 3.0-0ubuntu3, if I update the version to 3.0-0ubuntu4, the same orig.tar.gz file will be generated...
<hakermania> czajkowski, !
<geser> shouldn't happen, check the sha1sum of both .orig.tar.gz
<hakermania> geser, by the 'same file' I mean with the same filename
<hakermania> as a result, it'll say that file already exists.
<geser> hakermania: that shouldn't be the problem, if both .orig.tar.gz (the new one and the one LP knows already about) are identical (same sha1sum)
<geser> as you have a .orig.tar.gz, you should also have a .debian.tar.gz with the packageing and that should differ between those 2 versions
<hakermania> geser, thanks for the answer. I have a question because I think I must clear some things. The orig.tar.gz file must not change in any occasion. Right? Then, if I do a change in the code and I want to upload the new version,, let's say 3.0-0ubuntu4, then what should I do?
<hakermania> debuild -S and then dput ppa-name *.changes?
<hakermania> Apparently something that will not change the orig.tar.gz file but will let launchpad now about the new changed of the code that are added in the new version
<hakermania> changes*
<geser> hakermania: your changes should get recorded in debian.tar.gz (or .diff.gz if you're still using v1 packages)
<geser> you have .changes, .dsc, .debian.tar.gz and .orig.tar.gz for your upload, right?
<hakermania> right
<hakermania> geser, !
<geser> then figure out why your .orig.tar.gz changed between 3.0-0ubuntu3 and 3.0-0ubuntu4
<hakermania> geser, that's what I don't get, if it doesn't change, then how will the code changes be included? (i am missing something apparent here)
<IronPatriotNY> Quick question, for an external site, if they would like to have their user system authenticate using openID, should I still use Launchpad for that? Or Ubuntu SSO?
<hakermania> IronPartiotNY, why don't you test both of them and see what does it work?
<hakermania> I think lp would be fine
<geser> hakermania: they get stored in the .debian.tar.gz (as patches or files for debian/*)
<IronPatriotNY> hakermania, I guess I will. Do you happen to know if, besides username, email, and teams, if Launchpad can return anything else?
<hakermania> IronPatriotNY, define 'return'
<hakermania> geser, seriously? And I debuild using -S only?
<IronPatriotNY> hakermania,  Well I read with the drupal-teams module that was created for use with launchpad, the Launchpad teams a user is associated with will be available to the client site, to do with it as they please
<IronPatriotNY> Was wondering if Launchpad provides any other info.
<hakermania> I have no idea :(
<IronPatriotNY> lol okay thanks
<geser> hakermania: yes, just debuild -S
<hakermania> geser, so the steps are: 1) download the orig.tar.gz from the lp and I replace it with the 'changed' orig.tar.gz, then I debuild -S and then I dput?
<hakermania> Forgot to add 2) and 3) :P
<dobey> IronPatriotNY: you should probably use login.ubuntu.com
<geser> hakermania: yes (you can use sha1sum on it to check if it changed or not)
<IronPatriotNY> dobey, why do you say that?
<dobey> IronPatriotNY: because it's the official way to do that. and doesn't require users to also have a launchpad account
<IronPatriotNY> dobey, would I still be able to access the Launchpad teams using that URL though?
<dobey> also i think the goal is to eventually make launchpad not be an openid provider, but only a consumer
<dobey> IronPatriotNY: you can get team information via sso, yes.
<IronPatriotNY> dobey, okay so I'll try that out then thanks
<IronPatriotNY> dobey, that's what I was reading, but a lot of the docs aren't updated with newer info
<IronPatriotNY> Most dev docs say to use Launchpad for an openid provide, not even mentioning Ubuntu SSO
<dobey> well i suspect a lot of docs might not be updated as well
<dobey> we use ubuntu sso for ubuntu one, and we use team information on lp for some things. so i know it's doable :)
<czajkowski> IronPatriotNY: mind not subscribing launchad to youtube channels. am getting mails to feedback address please.
<IronPatriotNY> czajkowski, ?
<hakermania> geser, it doesn't work :( debuild -S says: local changes detected, the modified files are: wallch-3.0/mainwindow.cpp and exits with error... Should I make the patches myself or something?
<czajkowski> IronPatriotNY: if this is not you aplogies. http://www.youtube.com/user/IronPatriotNY
<IronPatriotNY> czajkowski, yes that is me. I don't understand what I did wrong though.
<czajkowski> it's subscring lp to youtbe and I'm getting the email
<geser> hakermania: which package format are you using? might be that you need to make the patch yourself (not sure when dpkg started doing it itself for 3.0 (quilt) packages)
<hakermania> I use quilt
<IronPatriotNY> czajkowski,  I subscribed to the launchpad channel on YouTube like I subscribe to everything else.
<IronPatriotNY> The channel was already there, I didn't sign up for anything on LP's behalf.
<geser> hakermania: you might have to create a quilt patch
<hakermania> any good guide?
<geser> hakermania: https://www.wzdftpd.net/blog/index.php?post/2008/02/05/3-quilt-a-patch-management-system-how-to-survive-with-many-patches looks good
<dobey> hakermania: it sounds like you have the files modified in-place, and the patches to those files aren't listed as being applied in .pc; unapply the patches before doing the debuild -S
<dobey> "QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches quilt pop -a -R" tw.
<dobey> err, ftw
<hakermania> :( i have to go, sorry. I'll be back in ~3 hours
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<mgz> czajkowski: you might find the latest comment by mpt on bug 950996 interesting
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 950996 in Launchpad itself "Making your first branch is way too hard" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950996
<achiang> hello, i'm trying to create a new private team in LP, and I don't understand what the email contact field is for: http://people.canonical.com/~achiang/lp/new-team.png
<achiang> the help text has pretty broken grammar... :-/
<dobey> achiang: it's not required. but it's an address for mail to be sent to, when someone clicks "contact this team" in launchpad. generally a mailing list. default is that lp e-mails everyone in the team
<achiang> dobey: hm, one reason i wanted to create this team was to get precisely a mailing list. is that field the way i would create a mailing list, or does the list have to exist first (and i put it into that field)?
<dobey> achiang: leave the field empty. then set up the mailing list for the team.
<achiang> dobey: ah, ok. thanks. not intuitive (imho)
<dobey> yeah, problem is it can't be an e-mail address that someone on lp is already using
<dobey> which is the really annoying part
<czajkowski> mgz: I find lots of stuff mpt posts as interesting now if he'd listen to my bugs I'd be very happy :)
<mgz> czajkowski: :)
<hakermania> geser, as for the patch, dpkg-source --commit did the trick, but it asks to submit a bug. Is this required?
<davmor2> czajkowski: why would he listen to your bugs, he may read them he's not likely to listen to them :P
<jness> Hello everyone, I've noticed this afternoon the 'Create Branch' button has been removed from my project.
<jness> any word on this, and how I can go about creating a new branch?
<jness> is anyone else experiencing the same issue?
<beuno> jness, not sure about the button, but you can just push a branch
<beuno> bzr push lp:~user/project/branch-name
<beuno> and it gets auto-created
<jness> beuno: Oh i didn't think of that. Thanks!
<beuno> np
<beuno> the UI could probably be better at telling you that
<jness> Yeah, I had no clue it would auto create. seems I can't create a +junk repo under my name either. I would guess some UI updated broke something.
<doko> sinzui, lifeless: any reason that bug 945503 is closed without comment?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 945503 in Linaro GCC "gcc-4.7 branch imports fails (timeouts)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945503
<czajkowski> doko: as I commented already on the bug, it doesnt effect lp and I asked sinzui what to do on the bug and he removed affects LP as the changing of the status back and forth was landing the ticket in my bug queue every day and I had already asked people about it and nad updated the ticket.
<czajkowski> *and
<doko> czajkowski, well, just importing 500 revisions with each batch seems to cause a lot of overhead. and why isn't this an issue for launchpad?
<doko> czajkowski, no, this question wasn't answered
<czajkowski> doko: I asked sinzui about the bug, twice last week and each time I marked the bug invaldi and each time you re opened it. so he removed the effecting lp bit.
<doko> czajkowski, so you do not want to answer the question?
<czajkowski> doko: the reason it was closed?
<doko> <doko> czajkowski, well, just importing 500 revisions with each batch seems to cause a lot of overhead. and why isn't this an issue for launchpad?
<czajkowski> doko: you'd have to check with sinzui again I guess
<computa_mike> got a question - I've been compiling KXStitch - and it works great but I wanted to get into the repository.  There's already a project but it hasn't moved on since Maverick.  I don't want to duplicate a load of effort here, so what do we advise?   It was registered in 2005, but there are no download files....
<computa_mike> https://code.launchpad.net/kxstitch
<Corey> What's the approved method for deleting binaries from a PPA?
<cnd> I administer the utouch-bugs team on lp
<cnd> it's mostly used for subscribing to any utouch bug reports
<cnd> I receive utouch bug email just fine through the subscription
<cnd> but when I go to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~utouch-bugs/+bugs
<cnd> I don't see most of them
<cnd> why is that, and/or how do I get a complete list of bugs that utouch-bugs is subscribed to?
<cnd> as an example, I receive bug reports through utouch-bugs for bug 944822
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 944822 in utouch-geis "Client doesn't get gestures from newly available device" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944822
<cnd> but I don't see that listed
<wgrant> cnd: That page only shows bugs that the team is directly related to. In the case of that bug, clicking "Edit bug mail" will reveal that it's a subscription to the whole project. https://launchpad.net/~utouch-bugs/+structural-subscriptions lists all such subscriptions.
<cnd> wgrant, how can I list all the bugs to create a report, essentially, like what I expected https://bugs.launchpad.net/~utouch-bugs/+bugs to do
<wgrant> cnd: There's no way list everything right now. https://bugs.launchpad.net/~utouch-bugs/+packagebugs provides a summary of the counts of various categories by subscribed package (not by project), and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=-importance&field.structural_subscriber=utouch-bugs lists the corresponding bugs. https://launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.structural_subscriber=utouch-bugs *should* ...
<wgrant> ... show everything, but at present it's likely to just time out.
<cnd> ok
#launchpad 2012-03-13
<cnd> wgrant, the structural_subscriber search only picks up structural subscriptions to ubuntu package bugs
<cnd> how can I pick up bugs due to structural subscriptions to upstream project bugs?
<cnd> I'm using: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.structural_subscriber=utouch-bugs
<cnd> hmm, I guess that makes sense since I am looking at bugs in the ubuntu project
<cnd> I think I want something like this: https://launchpad.net/+bugs?field.structural_subscriber=utouch-bugs
<cnd> but it doesn't work
<cnd> I may have found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.structural_subscriber=utouch-bugs
<wgrant> RIght, I mentioned that earlier, but it will probably just time out.
<cnd> now I just need to try it enough times so that it doesn't time out :(
<cnd> yeah, I see
<cnd> wgrant, is there a way to get around the timeout?
<cnd> I should have read your earlier comment more closely, sorry bout that
<wgrant> cnd: There's no way to get around it.
<cnd> wgrant, ok, how can I file a bug to get it fixed?
<wgrant> cnd: I have some work in progress which should make bug searches several times faster, but this particular case is particularly hard to do efficiently.
<wgrant> There are already several.
<cnd> ok
<cnd> is there a bug I can hit "affects me too" on?
<wgrant> cnd: There's at least 5 bugs all about similar issues. Perhaps file a new one just so this doesn't get lost.
<cnd> ok
<bdrung> comment #6 and #7 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms2tray/+bug/219389 are spam
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 219389 in xmms2tray (Ubuntu) "xmms2tray crashed with AttributeError in menu_called()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<StevenK> bdrung: I've hidden them, thank you.
<bdrung> thanks
<Corey> I want to use a PPA to hold nightly builds; is there a sane way to get the changes file signed via some automated process?
<Corey> A passphraseless GPG key doesn't thrill me.
<StevenK> Use a recipe?
<wgrant> Corey: Nightly builds are often done using recipes. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<Corey> Hmm.  Anything equivalent for git?  The project in question lives on github.
<wgrant> Launchpad can import most git branches.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I would like to know, how can I register someone else in a sprint, if he is not in LP?
<wgrant> And you can then use them in a recipe
<wgrant> JoseeAntonioR: You can't.
<wgrant> JoseeAntonioR: They need to have a Launchpad account.
<Corey> This is for an open-source prject, incidentally. :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> wgrant: Well, I'll tell him to create one. Thank you.
<wgrant> Corey: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:         
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski  | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<czajkowski> great start to the day eh :)
<mgedmin> launchpad just sent me an email with Subject: [Bug 190848]
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 190848 in Fontconfig "font in terminal does not resemble font in preview" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190848
<mgedmin> note there was no bug title in the subject
<mgedmin> how come?
<mgedmin> the title was shown in the footer, correctly
<mgedmin> could "You received this bug notification because you are subscribed to a duplicate bug report (204854)" have been a reason for this?
<dobey> mgedmin: what was the body content? it could be because of the upstream bug watch feature
<dobey> or rather, almost certainly is because of the upstream bug watch
<dobey> probably a bug in how that's handled
<mgedmin> body content looked normal, let me dig it up
<czajkowski> mgedmin: give that's a bug with a lot of duplicates and parts of various packages is that perhaps how you are subscribed
<mgedmin> here it is: http://pastebin.com/5KKz1FQD
<mgedmin> I've 53 messages from this bug in my inbox; they all have the bug title in the subject except the very last one
 * mgedmin shrugs
<mgedmin> it doesn't bug me enough to file a launchpad bug yet
<mgedmin> but I thought I'd mention it here
<czajkowski> mgedmin: you can tweek your bug mail so you wont get the notifcations
<czajkowski> mgedmin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/190848/+subscriptions
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 190848 in Fontconfig "font in terminal does not resemble font in preview" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mgedmin> thank you
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> mgedmin: you can do the same for all bug mail in fact
<mgedmin> I don't mind getting bug emails -- as long as I can identify the bug by seeing a full title instead of just a number on the subject line ;)
<czajkowski> it';s very handy
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<computa_mike> Is it possible to pull in source from git into launchpad?
<computa_mike> Got to run...irc isn't much fun via phone..i'll check the room logs.....couldn't find anything about pulling in git source on Google...i'll try elsewhere
<james_w> computa_mike: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports
<james_w> (hopefully)
<abentley> sinzui: Can I interest you in a review of my fix for the bug you encountered yesterday? https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/lp-dev-utils/smtp-issues/+merge/97275
 * sinzui looks
<sinzui> abentley,  the username => email change is odd. Did user name contain an email address?
<abentley> sinzui: Yes.  It is the same data, just named differently.
<sinzui> thank you. r=me
<abentley> sinzui: Thanks.
<abentley> sinzui: pushed.
 * sinzui reverts and pulls
<ignas> hi
<ignas> I am looking at a build log for a package that I would like to get from a ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/3244524 but when i click on the ppa link (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa) i am getting a forbidden error
<ignas> either me seeing the log that I found using google is a bug :) or the ppa is public, but somehow I can't access it...
<lifeless> ignas: are you using chrom* ?
<lifeless> ignas: if so, use firefox, it doesn't mess with the urls
<ignas> no, i am using firefox
<lifeless> ah
<ignas> the ppa is called "Private PPA for Ubuntu Security Team"
<lifeless> so the PPA itself is private
<lifeless> that build is unembargoed AFAICT
<ignas> unembargoed?
<lifeless> probably because it has been copied into Ubuntu itself
<lifeless> security builds are made privately then released in a coordinated fashion
<ignas> ahh
<lifeless> the release step is called unembargo
<ignas> I see
<ignas> weird that I can't see that version of postgresql in oneirc
<ignas> thought it was not released for ubuntu yet, so went looking for a ppa
<lifeless> that is a natty build
<lifeless> not oneiric
<lifeless> oneiric has 9.1
<ignas> yeah, and 8.4.8
<ignas> according to https://launchpad.net/postgresql/+packages
<lifeless> oh, bah, I was thinking precise, which has dropped 8.4
<ignas> which I find a bit weird, but well :)
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> hi jono
<jono> hey alo21
<alo21> jono: i cannot install both ubuntu-community-accomplishment and ubuntu-italian files
<jono> alo21, you should be able to, I have them installed here :-)
<jono> alo21, you might want to join #ubuntu-accomplishments
<WALoeIII> anyone around to ask about a private PPA for commercial use
<jalcine> Hey all, I'm getting a recipe failing to build.
<jalcine> I think it's related to https://launchpad.net/bugs/915505
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 915505 in launchpad-buildd "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AttributeError: 'cStringIO.StringI' object has no attribute 'split'" [Critical,Triaged]
#launchpad 2012-03-14
<rebel> so apparently there's a bug in launchpad bazaar
<rebel> https://code.launchpad.net/~rebel/+archive/ppa/+recipebuild/195476/+files/buildlog.txt.gz
<SamB> isn't there always at least one?
<rebel> heh ;)
<rebel> I've filed it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/954651
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 954651 in Bazaar "Bazaar python scripts: split AttributeError" [Undecided,New]
<rebel> would be great if someone could up my quota once it's fixed so I can build when I wake up later..
<bigjools> it's a dupe of bug 915505
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 915505 in launchpad-buildd "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AttributeError: 'cStringIO.StringI' object has no attribute 'split'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915505
<rebel> ic, thanks for marking it
<jalcine> https://launchpad.net/bugs/915505
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 915505 in launchpad-buildd "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AttributeError: 'cStringIO.StringI' object has no attribute 'split'" [Critical,Triaged]
<ScottK> bigjools: We think shadeslayer figured out your digikam bug.
<bigjools> ScottK: cool
<bigjools> I saw a request to test it
<ScottK> Please do.
<bigjools> ScottK: fwiw, I no longer get a device notification when I plug my camera in
<ScottK> bigjools: OK.  Please ping shadeslayer on #kubuntu-devel.
<bigjools> ack
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<ikonia> is ppa.launchpad.net just another mirror of the core repo's or is it actually posting a PPA ?
<ikonia> s/posting/hosting
<wgrant> ikonia: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ serves PPAs, not the Ubuntu primary archive.
<ikonia> wgrant: I'm seeing a lot of people in the support channel with lines such as this
<ikonia> http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric
<ikonia> I'm trying to understand where this is comfing from as it's too many people for it to be someone just making a manual mistake
<wgrant> ikonia: apt-get doesn't usually show the path
<wgrant> Just the scheme, domain and release.
<wgrant> So that's normal if it's from 'apt-get update' output.
<ikonia> wgrant: even the lines (I pasted the wrong one in my example) http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages
<ikonia> normally you see the archive it's referencing eg: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/wgrant-software
<wgrant> ikonia: No
<wgrant> main is the component
<wgrant> That line is normal, and is the same for every oneiric PPA
<ikonia> ahh good, so I'm ujust reading it wrong, thank you
<wgrant> You need to check /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<wgrant> Yep, nothing to worry about.
<ikonia> that's fine, it's my reading it wrong, I thought I was having a moment here,
<ikonia> thank you
<soaringsky> what's with all the oopses on lp lately?
<czajkowski> soaringsky: in what way? what are you doing to see the oopses
<soaringsky> just using launchpad. searching ubuntu bugs, working on bugs, etc
<soaringsky> I've filed bugs for all of the oopses
<czajkowski> soaringsky: in some cases it's due to the bugs having many duplicates or lots of subscribers
<soaringsky> didn't see that. I'm randomly seeing oopses just about everywhere
<wgrant> OOPSes, or timeouts?
<wgrant> Timeouts still have an OOPS ID, but they're a rather different situation.
<wgrant> And by "everywhere" you mean the occasional bug page?
<soaringsky> timeouts mostly. not just bug pages
<wgrant> The only thing that's likely to be timing out often is Ubuntu and global bug listings.
<wgrant> Sometimes some Ubuntu bug actions will time out the first couple of times.
<wgrant> But everything else should be pretty much OK.
<soaringsky> bug searches, package searches, performing operations, etc
<wgrant> Ah yes, package searches are the other big one.
<wgrant> Performing operations?
<wgrant> Only on bugs should that be slow.
 * ScottK has had timeouts on package searches quite a bit recently.
<wgrant> Yeah, /ubuntu/+search is thoroughly broken.
<soaringsky> timeouts are happening a lot lately pretty much everywhere for me
<soaringsky> lp seems to be having issues recently
<wgrant> There are known issues with operations that include Ubuntu bugs.
<wgrant> And Ubuntu package searches.
<wgrant> But those are the only commonly used pieces of functionality which time out more than ~once an hour.
<wgrant> So, there are major issues, but they're not *everywhere*.
<soaringsky> I get timeouts much more often than once an hour. try once every 10 min
<wgrant> On Ubuntu bug operations, sure.
<wgrant> And package searches time out around 5 times an hour over the entire site.
<soaringsky> not just there
<soaringsky> overall, performance has been bad lately
<wgrant> Performance on Ubuntu bug and package search operations has been worse than normal, but overall performance is better than it has been in many years.
<wgrant> There's 7 pages that timed out more than 3 times an hour yeterday, and they're all either Ubuntu bug searches or /ubuntu/+search
<soaringsky> well, performance was good until a few days ago
<wgrant> OK, now that I can entirely refute :)
<soaringsky> true, lp is better than it was years ago
<wgrant> There have been no more timeouts this week than last.
<wgrant> Our page performance report says we're doing about 5% better overall than last week.
<soaringsky> but some days it's just more sluggish than others
<wgrant> It depends on what you're doing.
<wgrant> I have some work in progress which will hopefully make Ubuntu bug operations several times faster in a few weeks.
<wgrant> And that will resolve around 3/4 of our total timeouts.
<soaringsky> OTOH, are lp servers in other locations being considered?
<soaringsky> packet travel time to America is in the hundreds of ms
<StevenK> Launchpad is not in the US.
<soaringsky> I know, that's why. packets have to travel across the pond
<StevenK> Try it from Australia. :-)
<soaringsky> StevenK: ouch
<soaringsky> lp servers in other locations would probably help page load times a lot
<ScottK> wgrant: If I used the +queue page more durning non-freeze periods it'd show up on your list too.
<StevenK> DistroSeries:+queue appears in the top ten from time to time.
<StevenK> Sadly. :-(
<wgrant> Yeah
<bigjools> I hate that page
<czajkowski> bigjools: and good morning to you :)
<aleksander_m> hey; can I copy a package from official ubuntu precise repo to my oneiric ppa?
<aleksander_m> or do I need to build it myself for my oneiric ppa using the .orig.tar.gz and debian dir from precise?
<geser> aleksander_m: not sure if the web UI allows that (it should be possible with the LP API), but are you sure that you don't need a rebuild of the package (are the dependencies fulfillable in oneiric)?
<dobey> aleksander_m: you would need to backport it to your ppa. you should append ~oneiric1 to the version in debian/changelog for example, and may need to make other changes to the source if it doesn't build on oneiric as-is.
<aleksander_m> geser, dobey: I just found the required package version for oneiric in another PPA, and there I can copy packages from that PPA to mine
<aleksander_m> a rebuild would be needed if I were taking the package from precise, yes; but when I copy a package from one PPA to another one I can request to get the package rebuilt
<aleksander_m> I just don't see why I cannot copy a package from ubuntu repos (i.e. no PPA) into my PPA; assuming the ubuntu repo for the release targeted in the PPA doesn't have the package being copied
<aleksander_m> its probably just a feature not exposed in the web interface, as geser says probably possible with the LP API
<dobey> aleksander_m: because the ubuntu repo for the release doesn't have the package. at that point you might as well just require the new version of ubuntu for your own package, and build for it, than for the older one that doesn't have it
<dobey> aleksander_m: it's called backporting for a reason :)
<dobey> new package in precise might require other newer packages, which might require other newer packages, and so on and so forth. it's better to backport and rebuild against the older versions if it can be done
<aleksander_m> dobey, but with PPAs I can request to copy a package from PPA A (precise) to PPA B (oneiric) with a rebuild in between
<dobey> aleksander_m: you can't copy to a different release
<dobey> aleksander_m: you can copy a package from one ppa to another, but it will build for the same release
<aleksander_m> you sure? I just saw the combobox 1 hour ago
<dobey> yes
<aleksander_m> let me recheck
<dobey> you can copy it, but it will build for precise, not oneiric, if it was for precise in the original ppa
<dobey> you can't copy across releases
<aleksander_m> dobey, humm.. then why the "Destination series:" combobox when copying packages?
<dobey> i don't know. it makes no sense to me
<wgrant> dobey, aleksander_m: It will build in the target series if you tell it to rebuild.
<wgrant> Otherwise it will copy the existing binaries into the target series.
<aleksander_m> that's whay I assumed, yes
<dobey> wgrant: that seems broken
<wgrant> dobey: Howso?
<dobey> wgrant: does it copy any needed dependencies from the newer series automagically?
<wgrant> dobey: No.
<dobey> right
<wgrant> Just as it won't stop you from uploading something that will FTBFS.
<wgrant> We have little choice but to trust you to not do broken things :)
<dobey> well, that seems like a feature destined to create a world of broken PPAs
<dobey> like, you don't really need to know what you're doing to break things that way. at least having to download, make changes, and re-upload and try to do a backport, it requires *some* attempt to avoid breaking things
<aleksander_m> I prefer to just try to install the new deb in the system, and if it goes in, it should be safe to just copy it to the PPA, even without rebuild
<aleksander_m> as long as the original deb's dependencies are well stated of course
<wgrant> dobey: Sure, but people can only break their own PPAs :)
<wgrant> dobey: This is a useful feature for many people.
 * wgrant sleeps.
<dobey> well, in providing answers to people, i prefer to tell them the best way to do something, that avoids breaking things :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<bdrung> comment 8 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms2tray/+bug/219389 is spam
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 219389 in xmms2tray (Ubuntu) "xmms2tray crashed with AttributeError in menu_called()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<czajkowski> removed
#launchpad 2012-03-15
<jono> hey folks
<jono> regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/610491, to fix this, would this require a fix in LP itself or just launchpadlib?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 610491 in Launchpad itself "[API] Please expose getPublishedSources(package_creator,package_signer)" [Low,Triaged]
<maxb> LP itself
<StevenK> jono: Provided the interface that the method is on is already exposed, it's not too bad to expose an existing over the API.
<jono> StevenK, do you know if it is exposed?
<StevenK> jono: Let me finish what I'm in the middle of and I'll have a little dig.
<jono> thanks StevenK :-)
<StevenK> jono: Right, so there a method on IArchive called getPublishedSources(), I think the bug is asking for two new parameters on the method, which is a little more involved.
<jono> StevenK, gotcha
<jono> do you feel like a fix for this bug would be doable?
<StevenK> jono: Sure, it's doable, it's another filter since both creator and signer are on ISourcePackagePublishingHistory already.
<jono> gotcha
<jono> StevenK, do you know who I would need to bribe to fix it?
<jono> :-)
<StevenK> jono: If you have time and an inclination to try, feel free to join #launchpad-dev and people can talk you through it.
<jono> StevenK, thanks
<jono> I have to run now, but will check when I get back home
<jono> thanks!
<poolie> lifeless, hi, still here?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski  | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<tim> hi, how do i need to build a source package with git-buildpackage -S in order to force the upload of the original source?
<yolanda> hi, launchpad seems to be down, is that reported?
<Daviey> Hola, is loggerhead having issues?
<Daviey> yolanda: viewing bzr branches, or something else?
<yolanda> Daviey, for example browsing that link: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/openerp-server/oneiric/view/head:/debian/openerp-server.config
<czajkowski> yolanda: it's up, you may have tried to get at it during it's morning maintenance
<yolanda> shows a try again right now
<Daviey> .. and as if my magic.. it's working again.. after not working for 10 mins :)
<Daviey> yolanda: refresh
<yolanda> now, ok, but i had that try again a min ago
<yolanda> and seems to be up&down the whole morning
<rbasak> I've got a PPA upload rejection email for a legitimate error but it came "from" a wrong PPA. Some random username instead of my own. Is this a bug, or some wires crossed in the database wrt. my account?
<geser> did you upload something? or is it unrelated to any recent upload?
<rbasak> Yes, I did upload something
<rbasak> I uploaded it to the wrong path though, so the error is legitimate.
<rbasak> I uploaded to ppa:racb/experimental/lucid instead of ppa:racb/experimental/ubuntu/lucid
<rbasak> I got "Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~racb/experimental/lucid/ubuntu':", but "subject: [PPA trevormosey] ipsec-tools..." and "https://launchpad.net/~trevormosey/+archive/ppa" at the bottom of the email. No idea who ~trevormosey is!
<rbasak> aha, bug 795757
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 795757 in Launchpad itself "ppa reject mail has wrong lp ID in subject" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795757
<rbasak> also bug 684450
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684450 in Launchpad itself "Totally unrelated PPA referenced in subject of upload rejection email" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684450
<rbasak> These two bugs are dups
<rbasak> Does somebody want to mark them?
<amejia> hi, i'm having trouble logging into launchpad
<amejia> when i login, launchpad thinks my account username is mcitadel
<amejia> it's suppose to be https://launchpad.net/~amejia1
<amejia> my gpg key, ssh keys, and teams i have ever been involved with are linked to amejia1
<mrevell> czajkowski, Are you able to help amejia?
<mrevell> Launchpad blueprints now let you track the individual items of work necessary to complete that blueprint: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/work-items-in-blueprints
<czajkowski> mrevell: sorry was doing rts/bugs
<mrevell> No probs!
<czajkowski> amejia: have you always logged in under that account
<amejia> i've logged into to "ceros" and changed it to "amejia1"
<amejia> never "mcitadel"
<czajkowski> ceros?
<amejia> yes, an old username i had used before
<czajkowski> amejia: when was the last time you were able to log in ?
<amejia> sometime in january to the amejia1 account
<czajkowski> right but you used to log in under the other gmail address?
<amejia> well i changed to my amejia gmail address at the time
<amejia> mcitadel is the one i used before
<amejia> today, i logged in with my mcitadel gmail and i get to what appears to be a newly created account with the username "mcitadel"
<czajkowski> amejia: but it currently looks like there are 2 different accounts
<czajkowski> and single sign on is set for one of them
<amejia> yes, i expected to be logged into amejia1
<czajkowski> amejia: can you log a question and I;'ll get someone to resolve the account,can you state which one you want to keep also, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<czajkowski> thanks
<amejia> czajkowski: ok here it is https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/190789
<amejia> czajkowski: thanks
<czajkowski> amejia: ok will get to it shortly
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> hi jono
<jono> hey alo21
<jono> sorry not had a chance to reply to your mail yet
<jono> alo21, will respond soon
<jono> alo21, we are going to need to put your accomplishments set in a branch
<alo21> jono: do not worry... I tought you did not receice the email
<alo21> receive *
<jono> alo21, can you join #ubuntu-accomplishments
<Pegasus_RPG> Hello. When I commit changes lately from my laptop, my name doesn't show correctly. See the most recent commit on https://code.launchpad.net/~mixxxdevelopers/mixxx/features_controllerAbstraction
<Pegasus_RPG> but in r2790 if yuo scroll down, it shows correctly (clickable link)
<Pegasus_RPG> How can I fix this on my machine? (currently called 8440p)
<czajkowski> jelmer: herrrro
<mgedmin> Pegasus_RPG, ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf on your laptop should have
<mgedmin> [DEFAULT]
<mgedmin> email = Your Name <your@ema.il>
<mgedmin> if not, edit and fix it
<mgedmin> (there should also be a launchpad_username = yourlaunchpadusername line; but since without it you wouldn't be able to push to lp:... repos, I suspect it is fine)
<mgedmin> Pegasus_RPG, ah, I remember now -- the command is 'bzr whoami'
<mgedmin> it can show or edit that setting
<mgedmin> simpler than editing dotfiles with a text editor
<Pegasus_RPG> mgedmin: cool thanks
<Pegasus_RPG> I have username already
<Pegasus_RPG> I didn't know I needed to specify email too
<alo21> Can someone help me on how to create a personal branch?
<mgedmin> alo21, push to it
<mgedmin> bzr push lp:~yourusername/project/new-branch-name
<czajkowski> amejia: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<amejia> czajkowski: was that really directed for me?
<alo21> mgedmin: it gives me an error
<czajkowski> amejia: no sorry.
<mgedmin> alo21, what error?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<alo21> mgedmin: project does not exist
<mgedmin> alo21, are you trying to create a personal branch for an existing project?  or a totally standalone new personal branch?
<mgedmin> you could use '+junk' instead of the project name, if there's no existing Launchpad project to associate with your branch
<amejia> czajkowski: i still have that issue
<alo21> mgedmin: I have done... thanks
<amejia> czajkowski: what is an sso token?
<jstultz_vm> So I just got an error message about whiteboard workitems, and it linked to my blueprint, but i'm not sure exactly what the error is.
<jstultz_vm> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linux-linaro/+spec/android-ashmem-upstreaming
<jstultz_vm> is it the milestone format isn't right? or something else?
<jstultz_vm> oh, nm.. figuring it out..
#launchpad 2012-03-16
<aviksil> Spads: ping
<Spads> er, hello
<aviksil> Spads: Is this build error due to QEMU ARM test builder: https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/overlay/+build/3285688
<Spads> qemu: Unsupported syscall: 336
<Spads> ^-- This would suggest it was.
<Spads> Do you have a link to the actual build page, rather than just the log?
<Spads> oh n'mind, I'm the one who followed the log link :)
<aviksil> ok. so what should be the workaround? or is there any way to schedule build on real armel builder?
<aviksil> Spads: ^^^
<Spads> you'd have to ask IS about access to physical builders, but I'm filing a bug against qemu-linaro now
<aviksil> Spads: ok
<aviksil> Spads: and also, on a similar note, are these armel build failures due to QEMU builder too: https://code.launchpad.net/~aviksil/+recipe/lttng-ust-daily?
<Spads> possibly.  I recommend you file bugs against qemu-linaro about them.
<aviksil> Spads: ok, thanks, will do
<DNX> hi guys! Do I have any chance to change my username with another already existing but unused?
<DNX> here is the account: https://launchpad.net/~dnx
<DNX> RoMiONeT is not an active member of any Launchpad teams.
<DNX> Karma: 0
<DNX> since 2009-09-28
<czajkowski> DNX: you could mail them just because they don't have karma doesnt really mean they don't use LP
<DNX> of course czajkowski, thank you!
<czajkowski> np
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
 * benonsoftware only got benny as the username because he emailed the old benny :P
<czajkowski> what would you like hear more about from launchpad? https://www.facebook.com/questions/326779177369296/
<cjohnston> so I see that the work items part of BPs is now live.. are they going to be migrated?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: yes after the release of 12.04
<cjohnston> hrm.. so an email should probably go out to Ubuntu MLs telling them status.u.c won't pick up items that are in the new field
<czajkowski> mrevell: can you comment ?
<czajkowski> salgado isn't around
<mrevell> cjohnston, status.u.c does pick up work items that are in the new field. It picks up the work items whether they're in the whiteboard or the new work items box.
<cjohnston> I just found that mrevell.. wasn't aware that it had been updated. must have missed that MP.. thanks
<mrevell> np :)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: sorted :)
<czajkowski> mrevell: thanks
<cjohnston> ty czajkowski
 * mgedmin got more launchpad email about bug 190848, all without the bug title in the subject
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 190848 in Fontconfig "font in terminal does not resemble font in preview" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190848
<czajkowski> mgedmin: thats the same bug as before right ?
<mgedmin> yes
<czajkowski> mgedmin: and did you change your bug mail settings,
<mgedmin> no
<czajkowski> :)
<dobey> mgedmin: i'm pretty certain that's a bug in launchpad's upstream bug watcher code. you should file a bug against launchpad itself
<mgedmin> oh, it looks like somebody already did: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/138775
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 138775 in Launchpad itself "Notification subject included bug number but no summary" [Low,Triaged]
<dobey> ah, ok
<dobey> that is pretty old
<bdmurray> czajkowski: I'm trying to file a bug with apport and I'm consistently getting an oops report and I'd like to find out if it is something with apport or Launchpad.
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> haev you got a oops number?
<bdmurray> Error ID: OOPS-784b24ada04f53ab155d80242075ed70
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=784b24ada04f53ab155d80242075ed70
<czajkowski> bdmurray: wondering is it to do with apport as lp is fine
<czajkowski> but I'm unsure
<czajkowski> rick_h: are you about ?
<jokerdino> hello people..
<jokerdino> the translation for this template https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/sound-theme-freedesktop/+pots/sound-theme-freedesktop/ta/+translate?show=untranslated does not update for Tamil
<jokerdino> it keeps saying one string hasn't been translated when it has already been done with.
<rick_h> czajkowski: what's up?
<czajkowski> rick_h: could you help bdmurray please as unsure
<rick_h> looking at the oops
<czajkowski> thanks you
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> bdmurray: so it looks like LP is rejecting it because the description on the bug report is > 50000 characters long
<jokerdino> happy weekend then czajkowski
<rick_h> I'm guessing apport submitted the description or did you write it out?
<rick_h> bdmurray: if it's apport, then probably need to file a bug that they need to keep the descriptoin under that limit
<rick_h> bdmurray: if you wrote it, any chance of shortening it up?
<bdmurray> rick_h: do you mean field.comment in the oops report?
<rick_h> bdmurray: no, that's under 50k characters
<rick_h> bdmurray: must be in an attachment or something I guess from apport
<rick_h> bdmurray: I can't see it from the oops
<bdmurray> rick_h: so if one of the attachments is > 50000 characters this would cause an oops?
<rick_h> bdmurray: looking, I don't think so. It's only on the description field. I'm not 100% sure how apport fills in the value
<rick_h> deryck: ping, know how apport gets lp the descriptoin field in a bug report?
<rick_h> deryck: in this oops I don't see any description value, but guess it submits an attachment perhaps? https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=784b24ada04f53ab155d80242075ed70
<deryck> rick_h, no, actually I don't know.  I would have thought bdmurray did. ;)  hi bdmurray :)
<rick_h> hah!
<bdmurray> hey deryck
<deryck> let me look at the OOPS and see what's up.  The issue is bdmurray can't update a bug report?
<deryck> oh, oops on filebug.
<bdmurray> deryck: I keep getting an oops trying to submit one via apport
<rick_h> it's filing a bug from apport right bdmurray ?
<bdmurray> rick_h: right
<rick_h> right, triggering an sql condition where the description is too long, but I don't see the description set in the oops
 * deryck is looking into it....
<deryck> so sane_description is meant to block an empty string and a too long description.
<rick_h> ah, it could be empty/missing not long...doh
<bdmurray> and the description we are referring to here is a combination of comment in the oops report and my attachments right?
<deryck> I think it's just the comment.
<deryck> I don't see anything to indicate what's going wrong here.  Looks like you filled out the form and hit submit and boom.
<deryck> bdmurray, this happens consistently?  Even now, you get the same error?
<bdmurray> if you look at an apport bug, bug 956524, you'll see information that is included by apport and doesn't appear in my comment
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 956524 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The release notes link on the first screen of the installer do not open the release notes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956524
<bdmurray> notice the lines ProblemType ... UpgradeStatus
<deryck> ah hmmm
<deryck> bdmurray, did you fill out anything in the form when you went to submit it?
<deryck> and yeah, trying the link, it doesn't fill out the title as apport filed bugs normally do.
<bdmurray> deryck: the information in field.comment and field.title I put in
<bdmurray> deryck: apport only prefills the title for crashes or package install failures
<deryck> ah ok
<deryck> I'm honestly not sure what's wrong.  If I'm reading the constraint correctly, it's just a simple "is it an empty string or too long" check.  And what bdmurray has filed in meets that check....
<deryck> though clearly createBug is hitting that error.
<deryck> I don't see how what apport does or doesn't do would affect this constraint
<bdmurray> I wouldn't be surprised if the information apport was putting in was more than 50k
<bdmurray> what happens to the data that apport sends?
<deryck> ah
<deryck> right, that's it probably.  and it's not reflected in the OOPS.
<deryck> bdmurray, so I think we need a bug against apport and lp that apport shouldn't try to append more characters to the description than the description + apport < 50k chars.
<deryck> bdmurray, and I think the data goes to the librarian, and is unpacked via the token in the url.
<bdmurray> deryck: is this constraint new or changed? and do you have an idea of how many times this has happened?
<deryck> bdmurray, I don't know how often we hit this, and I don't think it's new or changed.
<bdmurray> deryck: okay, thanks
<deryck> bdmurray, that OOPs says past week count was 13.
<bdmurray> deryck: oh, I see that now - thats kind of neat
<deryck> I forgot about it a lot myself :)
<bdmurray> deryck: could you look at bug 957326 and add to it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 957326 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport should ensure description is less than 50k characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/957326
<deryck> bdmurray, sure.  looking now...
<deryck> bdmurray, I don't think I need to add anything.  that seems perfect.
<m4n1sh> jelmer: ping
<jelmer> m4n1sh: pong
#launchpad 2012-03-17
<czajkowski> Launchpad now has it's own G+ page - https://plus.google.com/116931976620769325703/posts
<tsimpson> it's funny how the colour scheme of the G+ "page" icon matches the LP logo
<m4n1sh> jelmer: ping
<jelmer> m4n1sh: hi
<m4n1sh> jelmer: pm?
<jelmer> sure
<dan64> Is there a program that generates patch files conforming to this format? https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugAttachments
<ScottK> I think that's a quilt diff.
<ScottK> LP isn't that picky about diff formats though.  It recognizes standard unified diffs made by diff.
<dan64> Is a "standard unified diff" a diff with no options specified?
<tsimpson> diff -u
<dan64> thanks
<dan64> should the original file be the first arg and the updated file the second arg?
<tsimpson> yes, the first file is compared to the second
<dan64> Where can I read about the standards for naming patch files?
<dan64> Or does it vary by project?
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> Can I add karma of a user manually?
#launchpad 2012-03-18
<Pikkachu> hi all, I have some stuff I'm not sure I create separate or single project, ideas?
<vibhav> While searching for bugs, does launchpad have any support for wildcards?
<dreamy> hi
<sagaci> dreamy, hi
<dreamy> where are you from?
<dreamy> sagaci, you're female or male?
<vibhav> dreamy: This might not be the right place to ask stuff like this (:
<dreamy> sorry. i didn't it again
<Pikkachu> can anyone give me suggestions about a problem?
<Pikkachu> I have some stuff I want to make into a project, but I'm not sure if I put them all on a same project or create different projects...
<ali1234> why can't i reopen bug 907837 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 907837 in Ayatana Design "difficult to resize window with 12.04 overlay scrollbar" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907837
 * ahasenack weeps at launchpad's troubles with chrome/chromium
<jono> hey
#launchpad 2013-03-11
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'd like to change the question category in Answers
<cristian_c> https://answers.launchpad.net/lubuntu-default-settings/+question/206269
<cristian_c> What is the correct category where I can move it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<lqb> hi
<lqb> did I understand right, that I should make a new branch for each bugfix/feature in launchpad?
<jpds> To compartmentalize such things, yes.
<lqb> ok, thanks
<jpds> lqb: Otherwise, you'll end up with a non-trunk branch with several fixes/changes.
<jpds> lqb: But of course, there's nothing stopping you from doing that.
<lqb> I currently have published one branch with a new feature and fixed a bug I found while I was developing this feature
<lqb> And I am unsure if it wouldn't better to split it to two branches
<dobey> what are the constraints for LP automatically changing a branch's status to "Merged" once it's been merged into the target?
<beuno> dobey, I think all that has to happen is that it has to see all of the common revisions in the target branch. There are some rules as to when Launchpad actually looks at branches
<beuno> I forget what they are
<thomi> Does anyone know where https://launchpad.net/~username/+upcomingwork is linked from? I use that page regularly, but I've never actually found a link to it. Now I need to explain to a colleague how to get there...
<dobey> thomi: https://launchpad.net/~/+upcomingwork (just use ~ for the username when you want to give links for other people to get to that page)
<thomi> dobey: sure, but... it'd be nice to know that it was linked from a certain page...
<dobey> i'm not sure that it is
<thomi> oh, ok.
<dobey> i would guess perhaps something under blueprints might, but lp is really fond of timing out for me when i try to look at ubuntu blueprints right now; as the [Blueprints] link is hilighted under the user's name (though the URL isn't on the blueprints subdomain, which is also odd)
<wgrant> thomi, dobey: Linaro never completed that page, so it's still technically in beta and the link is now shown outside ~linaro.
<lifeless_> wgrant: s/now/not/
<wgrant> Blah, yes
<thomi> ahh ok
#launchpad 2013-03-12
<Fudge> is it common for build time to go up, my package score is 2505 said start in 7 minutes and it has gone up :)
<StevenK> Sometimes things can push in front of you, like security builds
<Fudge> ah guess that is expected
<micahg> Fudge: stuff in flavor packagesets get a small bump as well
<Fudge> what is that?
<micahg> Fudge: take a look here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores
<micahg> hrm, that is excluded from PPA builds, weird
<Fudge> lol
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'd like to change the question category in Answers
<cristian_c> https://answers.launchpad.net/lubuntu-default-settings/+question/206269
<cristian_c> What is the correct category where I can move it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<czajkowski> where do you want to move it to
<czajkowski> you can't as you're not part of the group which it is under
<cristian_c> czajkowski, I'd like to move it in the most appropriate category
<czajkowski> you keep saying on the answer you want to reopen the issue, what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<cristian_c> czajkowski, I opened the question because after a few days it was closed
<czajkowski> it wasnt after a few days it times out with no activity
<czajkowski> I've moved it under ubuntu as there are people who look at that area
<czajkowski> under lubuntu there was only you subscribed to it
<czajkowski> however for future reference commenting on it to reopen it won't help
<cristian_c> czajkowski, and how can I do?
<czajkowski> there was only you on the question, nobody else was going to comment on it.
<cristian_c> czajkowski, I did not know that it was necessary to be part of a group to be able to ask the questions in launchpad
<czajkowski> well it's more nobody from lubuntu is subscribed to it
<cristian_c> czajkowski, how can I do so? :)
<czajkowski> you can't
<czajkowski> I've added your question under Ubuntu
<cristian_c> czajkowski, ok, but the ubuntu team is not interested to manage lubuntu :)
<czajkowski> not really true tbh. anyways if not you could always post your question to a lubutu mailing list
<cristian_c> czajkowski, thanks for the moving
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> czajkowski, ok, I posted the answers in the lubuntu mailing list, but I knew anything :(
<cristian_c> *the answer
<cristian_c> czajkowski, 12/10/18
<xnox> czajkowski: please remove "Tcl" (upstream like lp project) from bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/tcl8.5/+bug/1122120 but keep Debian/Ubuntu (package like) tasks open.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1122120 in tcltk-defaults (Ubuntu) "Multiarchify tcl8.5" [Undecided,New]
<StevenK> Hm, I can't remove it
<xnox> I'm sure czajkowski has the super powers =)
<czajkowski> xnox: StevenK has way more than me
<StevenK> Wrong, I'm not a commercial admin
<StevenK> czajkowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/tcl/+bug/1122120/+delete will do it, I've removed the bug link from it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1122120 in tcltk-defaults (Ubuntu) "Multiarchify tcl8.5" [Undecided,New]
<StevenK> I get forbidden
<ahasenack> hi, I need help in changing a bug, it needs to apply to the landscape-client project, not landscape-server, but launchpad doesn't let me change that
<ahasenack> LP says
<ahasenack> Error
<ahasenack> Bad Request
<ahasenack> Landscape Client doesn't allow Proprietary bugs.
<ahasenack> the bug is #1153783
<ahasenack> and I can't set it to non-proprietary either, the little pen icon in the top right just shows the current status, doesn't let me change it
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> ahasenack: the set up on sharing in client doesnt seem to allow it to accept a private bug
<czajkowski> why I'm not sure
<czajkowski>  /propiertary not private I mean
<ahasenack> could be a mistake,
<czajkowski> can the bug be made public
<ahasenack> so I need to fix that first, then change the project, and then remove proprietary?
<ahasenack> czajkowski: yes, it can
<czajkowski> ok
<ahasenack> czajkowski: can you make it public?
<czajkowski> great it wont let me
<ahasenack> the overlay that pops up when you click on that pen icon to make it public looks wrong
<ahasenack>  bad layout, overlapping text
<czajkowski> not seen taht ever befoer
<czajkowski> *that
<czajkowski> what I'd suggest if finding someone on the landscape side of things and seeing if they can remove it from propietary and then make it public
<czajkowski> then we can reassign it
<_duncan_> where's the best place to report a security bug in launchpad?
<czajkowski> _duncan_: via LP and mark it security
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+filebug
<_duncan_> ok
<ahasenack> czajkowski: I am on the landscape side of things :)
<czajkowski> ahasenack: and even you can't remove it
<czajkowski> that means something is wrong with sharing
<czajkowski> makes no sense
<ahasenack> czajkowski: right
<ahasenack> maintainer of "landscape" is ~landscape, of which I am an administrator
<czajkowski> so under the project /sharing should be who can see what
<ahasenack> ok, let me try
<czajkowski> but never seen it affect triaging of bugs
<ahasenack> czajkowski: I'm getting launchpad-ops help, thanks
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> ahasenack: you know I'm there also right ;)
<ahasenack> czajkowski: now I do :)
<ahasenack> small world
<xnox> czajkowski: StevenK: opened that Tcl task, changed it to distribution:ubuntu/pkg:hello, then removed that task.
<xnox> So i had rights to move it to a different project, where i have unlink rights =) \o/ permissions models are hard =))
<xnox> all nice and tidy now.
<ccxCZ> is there a feature in launchpad (bzr) to push into github repositories? (or github feature to pull from bzr, in case you know about that)
<thumper> ccxCZ: not in launchpad itself
<thumper> ccxCZ: but if you have bzr-git installed, I think you can push from bzr to git repositories
<lifeless> ccxCZ: both bzr and git have extensions to talk to the other system.
<soryy708> Hi. I keep getting timeout errors.
<soryy708> It's like so for the whole today.
<soryy708> Does Error ID: OOPS-0e4b84dc979375567dd87d7db7d12d3a mean something?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-0e4b84dc979375567dd87d7db7d12d3a
<lifeless> it allows someone here that works for Canonical to examine the cause for you.
<lifeless> E.g. czajkowski or wgrant or StevenK
<soryy708> Okay, this is getting annoying. Now instead of getting the occasional timeout error, I keep getting timeout errors all the time.
<soryy708> Can't do anything.
<thumper> soryy708: what are you trying to do?
<czajkowski> soryy708: wha are you doing
<czajkowski> thumper: \o/
<soryy708> I'm trying to do a translation for ecere/trunk
 * thumper wavesto czajkowski
<soryy708> url = https://translations.launchpad.net/ecere/trunk/+pots/ecere/ru/+translate?field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&memo=9&show=untranslated&start=9
<soryy708> Is launchpad down or something?
<czajkowski> soryy708: no it's not
<soryy708> You are right, it isn't.
<czajkowski> I know
<czajkowski> I'll file a bug and once the LP folks come online they can have a look at it
<czajkowski> but we di have a few already for translation timeouts
<mgz> bug 807383 but the characteristics are quite different now
<ubot5> bug 807383 in Launchpad itself "Timeout trying to view package's +translate page" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807383
<czajkowski> mgz: evening you're on late
<soryy708> I went to https://translations.launchpad.net/ecere/trunk , from there I pressed 'Russian', and then 'ecere'. That's when I get a timeout.
<soryy708> Hebrew seems to work though...
<soryy708> Oh, now russian works too :S
<ToyKeeper> Hi, um, is there any way to get a static link to the latest rev of a single file in a published branch?  I see a static link to view it in a browser, but no link to download without version-specific info.
<mgz> (I'm assuming, old oopses all gone) no single bad sql statement, timeout deep in tal, and about a 2:1 sql to non-sql time spent
<ToyKeeper> Like, to view...  it looks like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~person/project/branch/view/head:/file.ext
<soryy708> Damnit, filled out a page, pressed 'save and continue' and got a timeout again. (Error ID: OOPS-59948e58100833d52c4356a0888c476b)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-59948e58100833d52c4356a0888c476b
<ToyKeeper> ... but the download link looks like: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~person/project/branch/download/head:/branchname-daterev-blah-1/file.ext
<mgz> ToyKeeper: use bzr if you want to get a file automatically
<mgz> er... robotically?
<ToyKeeper> mgz: It must be wgettable; the intended users don't even know what bzr is.
<mgz> but know what wget is?
<ToyKeeper> Something simple that comes with Ubuntu by default, at least.
<lifeless> ToyKeeper: that download link is staic
<lifeless> ToyKeeper: head: is a symbolic link, sortof :)
<mgz> lifeless: the download link has a revid in it
<ToyKeeper> The actual URL here is, for example, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-support/ubuntuone-client/scripts/download/head:/tomboysyncvalidator.-20110217154106-prhppjfgrewp4lvd-1/tomboy-sync-validator.py
<lifeless> mgz: gnar. I thought we had a namespaced version.
<lifeless> ToyKeeper: that looks stable to me.
<lifeless> ToyKeeper: thats the fileid, not a revid
<ToyKeeper> It's going into a FAQ where users can copy/paste a command to get the latest version of a file and then run it.
<lifeless> isn't it ?
<lifeless> mgz: ^ ?
<mgz> right, *fileid
<lifeless> fileid is stable
<mgz> ToyKeeper: both wget and bzr are in main
<mgz> neither are in ubuntu core
<soryy708> Aaaand another timeout...
<mgz> just have step #1 be `sudo apt-get install bzr` rather than `sudo apt-get install wget`
<ToyKeeper> Perhaps I should just cron a bzr pull somewhere on a public-accessible server and link to the files from there.
<lifeless> ToyKeeper: I don't understand the issue.
<czajkowski> soryy708: yes that is the problem with timeouts, they sometimes work
<lifeless> ToyKeeper: do you think the url is unstable. Or do you object to it being long ?
<czajkowski> we are trying to fix them and are currently working on bugs marked critical
<mgz> lifeless: she wants latest, not static version
<lifeless> mgz: that *is* latest.
<czajkowski> but with only 2 people working on the bugs, it may take some time
<soryy708> czajkowski: When do you approx. Launchpad will be usable?
<czajkowski> launchpad *is* useable
<ToyKeeper> lifeless: Mainly, the intended audience needs a short one-liner to get and run a script, and I'd prefer not to have to update the FAQ every time there's a branch update.
<mgz> it's got a fileid, it's always the same version if you hard code the url in your script or documentation
<mgz> rather than being updatable by changing the branch
<lifeless> mgz: fileids are *not* per-rev
<mgz> ah, good point
<mgz> it is a fileid, not a revid
<lifeless> roman.yepishev@canonical.com-20130227134321-gxq09ay4nonrg5bo is the revid of head
<mgz> ToyKeeper: ^ignore me, listen to lifeless
<lifeless> roman.yepishev@canonical.com-20121129122316-gm3afi5ukyt0kuuv is the revid of the last change of that file
<ToyKeeper> I could probably wrap it in a bit.ly URL or something, I suppose.
<lifeless> ToyKeeper: a bit.ly link would be fine.
<lifeless> the download link will be stable unless one of two things happen: the filename is changed, or the file is deleted and readded.
<lifeless> (or you rename teh project, team or branch)
<lifeless> and it will give you latest.
<mgz> or delete the branch, or the earth gets hit by a meteor
<mgz> ...a big one
 * ToyKeeper tries to get curl to do it...  but it seems curl's content-disposition feature can't parse LP's headers
<ToyKeeper> wget --content-disposition works though.
<micahg> webops: could someone give sagari some love please?
#launchpad 2013-03-13
<alexlist> micahg: looking
<alexlist> micahg: what's wrong with sagari?
<micahg> alexlist: it was aborted, someone seems to have fixed it
<alexlist> micahg: ok ;)
<micahg> alexlist: thanks anyways
<alexlist> micahg: you're welcome
<czajkowski> StevenK: wgrant getting lots of time out bugs on translations in the last 24 hrs hours
<czajkowski> has something been done..
<czajkowski> https://oops.canonical.com/oops/?oopsid=OOPS-b88084d908ef0c23eb4a479c3622c098
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b88084d908ef0c23eb4a479c3622c098
<czajkowski> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-59948e58100833d52c4356a0888c476b
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-59948e58100833d52c4356a0888c476b
<StevenK> czajkowski: The existing criticals cover all of the cases, I think
<czajkowski> so no need to refile
<pipedream> I've asked the owner of a launchpad team to transfer ownership to me (he lo longer works at the institution the team is all about). I've not heard back in a few days. How can I formally on launchpad request transfer, and will that have a timeout after which it can transfer to me?
<lifeless> pipedream: questions.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> pipedream: erm, answers.launchpad.net/launchpad :P - sorry
<salgado> any ideas why this code import (https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/psycogreen/trunk) is failing?  I've just confirmed I can 'git clone' the remote branch URL but LP tells me there's not a branch there
<salgado> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/218551 seems to suggest I use http instead of https and drop the .git suffix
<pipedream> lifeless: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/224185 thanks
<dobey> how do i find out who specifically made a change to the configuration of a project, given that there's no visible change log on the project pages for such things?
<lifeless> HTTP serffer logs
<lifeless> server
<wgrant> salgado: BitBucket refuses to serve git repositories unless the User-Agent is git itself, so it doesn't work with bzr-git
<wgrant> Even if you ask for a clearly git-specific URL, it'll just 404 unless your user-agent is something like git/1.0
<wgrant> salgado: Ah, I see you've filed a ticket with them. Thanks.
<wgrant> And they rejected it
<wgrant> Yay UA sniffing
<wgrant> </3
<lifeless> muppetts
<wgrant> lifeless: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1154797
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1154797 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad can't import git branches from BitBucket" [Low,Triaged]
<lifeless> yeah, I saw
<wgrant> Except it even requires a User-Agent for requests to whatever.git
<wgrant> Which seems pretty pointless
#launchpad 2013-03-14
<captainlinux> Guys I have somehow registered myself with gmail and googlemail twice. oô Is it possible to somehow remove one account?
<czajkowski> yes you can merge the accounts
<captainlinux> It's the same email, the same name but different launchpad Id. oô
<czajkowski> if you log in and have access you can actually do this yourself
<czajkowski> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/193
<captainlinux> Thanks. But will I be able to use the name of the merged account in the one I chose to keep?
<captainlinux> I mean the ID.
<captainlinux> For example I keep XYZ and merge captainlinux into it will I be able to rename XYZ into captainlinux afterwards?
<czajkowski> yes
<captainlinux> Okay, that's great, thanks!
<dobey> why not just merge the other way and avoid the extra step?
<dobey> meh
<glennpratt> how do I make a personal branch of a package repo, ie lp:ubuntu/oneiric/libapache2-mod-xsendfile
<glennpratt> only thing I can mange to push it to is +junk
<glennpratt> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/libapache2-mod-xsendfile
<glennpratt> ahh, I got it, I have to make a named branch... lp:~glennpratt/ubuntu/precise/libapache2-mod-xsendfile/1.0b1
<Saviq> hey all, I have a weird issue with raring builds in a PPA: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/134174505/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.indicators-client_0.27~raring5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Saviq> which means the python call from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/indicators-client/trunk/view/head:/tests/CMakeLists.txt#L3 returns an empty string
<glennpratt> :( 503 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~acquia/ubuntu/precise/libapache2-mod-xsendfile/1.0b1/files
<dobey> glennpratt: works fine here
<glennpratt> dobey: thanks, it came back here as well
<wgrant> Saviq: Have you tried grabbing the production build chroot and using that to reproduce it locally?
#launchpad 2013-03-15
<hyperair> hi. are there any publicly accessible mbox archives of launchpad mailing lists?
<Fudge> if a version numbe rhas 1: in front of it, what would that mean, specifically Version: 1:2.1-0ubuntu4
<tsimpson> Fudge: it's an epoch http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<Fudge> thanx :D
<czajkowski> hyperair: nope
<czajkowski> hyperair: you can see some of the archives but you can't download them
<hyperair> czajkowski: hmm, damn.
<hyperair> i guess i'll need to get out my nntp downloader and check gmane if i want to download stuff then.
<czajkowski> hyperair: we can do a once off download if needed for groups which we have done in the past
<czajkowski> if you need that hyperair just file a question and I'll get it looked at
<hyperair> czajkowski: nah, i'm working on a project that grabs information on open source projects and slaps a bunch of metrics on them to infer their "health"
<czajkowski> ack
<hyperair> this is something which would be done in bulk and in an automated manner.
<hyperair> i'm not sure gmane's very happy with launchpad either. iirc i tried registering the unity-design list under gmane, but couldn't
<czajkowski> hyperair: please don't break LP :)
<czajkowski> it's friday :)
<hyperair> czajkowski: ;-)
 * hyperair rubs his hands in glee
<czajkowski> heh
<jamespage> anyone got an url hack so that https://launchpad.net/quantum/+download displays ALL downloads?
<dobey> is there any way to limit permissions on bugs so that only the project/distro owner/maintainer/driver/bugperson can twiddle assignees and such?
<czajkowski> dobey: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/51243
<czajkowski> jamespage: not off hand sorry
<czajkowski> jamespage: mayeb gmb might be able to point you in the right direction
<czajkowski> dobey: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/of-bugs-and-statuses wont fixed and triaged are still special cases
 * czajkowski goes back to the VM of doom 
<dobey> hmm, yeah, that's not especially helpful :-/
<czajkowski> sorry :(
<dobey> the problem is that the "search for possible duplicates" feature of launchpad is one of the worst things ever, for people who have no idea about how to file bugs or use a but tracker ui (users), and the liberal nature of launchpad only makes that worse
<achiang> 'allo, question about LP privacy settings. if i branch a private (proprietary? i still get confused...) branch, say lp:foo, then i later do: bzr push lp:~achiang/foo/my-branch, does that "inherit" the privacy settings from lp:foo ?
<dobey> achiang: it depends on the settings of the project. usually those are private by default so your branch should be private as well
<achiang> dobey: ok, in my particular case now, i am messing with a public branch so i am ok. but in the future, if i am on a private branch, what would be the project setting i should check before pushing something and disclosing something i didn't want to disclose?
<achiang> ... like my new sekrit display server mir2 </JOKE!>
<dobey> achiang: i think branch privacy by default setting is something you have to ping webops for, and is a setting in db, not exposed in the UI
<achiang> dobey: ok, thanks.
<czajkowski> evening
#launchpad 2013-03-16
<Kilian]> Hi
<Kilian]> can me someone explain where I can see the last commits made to the trunk branch of the bzr-java-lib? https://launchpad.net/bzr-java-lib/trunk
<Kilian]> found it ...
<Bonez> there a guide somewhere on how to package a python script and support files? launchpad isnt building the deb file and i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong
<Fudge> bon where are you telling the files to install to on the system?
#launchpad 2014-03-10
<basketballllll> (basketballllll) Launchpad sakd my bug report was a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289251 but there is nkthing in that link
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1289251 not found
<narendraj9__> hi! I just fixed a bug. How do I send a pull request?
<narendraj9__> or merge request.
<basketballllll> (basketballllll) (basketballllll) Launchpad sakd my bug report was a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289251 but there is nkthing in that link
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1289251 not found
<cjwatson> basketballllll: it's a private bug, ask on #ubuntu-bugs to see if somebody can review it for you to ensure there's no actual user private data in it and make it public
<cjwatson> (crashes are private by default to ensure we don't accidentally leak user data from core dumps ...)
<basketballllll> What do i ask them for
<cjwatson> pretty much what I just said
<cjwatson> narendraj9__: you can push a branch and follow https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review; or you can often just attach a patch if you want
<narendraj9__> cjwatson, I can't find propose for merging into another branch.
<narendraj9__> cjwatson, It says: go to your branch's overview page.
<dobey> narendraj9__: yes, you must have pushed a branch to launchpad first, under the project you wish to propose it to.
<narendraj9__> I have pushed it on launchpad. But what does it mean to push it "under the project"?
<dobey> narendraj9__: what are you trying to fix a bug in?
<dobey> what is your branch?
<narendraj9__> dobey, I am trying to fix a bug on getting things gnome: https://launchpad.net/gtg
<cjwatson> so your branch should be lp:~YOUR-LAUNCHPAD-USER-NAME/gtg/SHORT-NAME-OF-YOUR-BRANCH
<dobey> narendraj9__: you should generally ask the project developers about how to get your fixes merged into their code.
<cjwatson> replacing the things in caps
<cjwatson> but yeah, what dobey said too
<narendraj9__> okay.. I see. I can push to this branch with: bzr push lp:~/username/gtg/branch_name ?
<dobey> narendraj9__: you can't propose branches from +junk
<dobey> yes
<cjwatson> remove the first "/" from that
<dobey> well, without that first slash
<cjwatson> ~username not ~/username
<narendraj9__> cjwatson, sorry. that was a typo..
<cjwatson> then the overview page will be https://code.launchpad.net/~username/gtg/branch_name
<narendraj9__> cjwatson, dobey thanks.. :-)
<narendraj9__> cjwatson, dobey now I am getting bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~narendraj9/+junk/gtg/bug_971651_fixed/": : Cannot create branch at '/~narendraj9/%2Bjunk/gtg/bug_971651_fixed'
<narendraj9__> when I try to push to the said branch.
<dobey> narendraj9__: why are you typing +junk there?
<cjwatson> narendraj9__: we didn't tell you to put the "+junk/" there
<cjwatson> +junk is a placeholder for when you don't have a project to put the branch in
<narendraj9__> dobey, cjwatson sorry. I am really sorry. I am making my first contribution.
<cjwatson> in this case, the project is "gtg" and you don't need (and shouldn't use) +junk as well
<narendraj9__> oh I see.. junk is for no project.
<cjwatson> right
<basketballllll> Can someone here work on https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289251 please
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289251 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> No point asking about Ubuntu bugs here ...
<cjwatson> This channel is just for the launchpad.net web service itself
<basketballllll> Oh ok
#launchpad 2014-03-11
<caleb_> Whats the right API to pull the list of bugs from https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova ? https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/bugs can reference individual bugs but I cant seem to find a way to get a list of bugs for this specific project.
<wgrant> caleb_: searchTasks on the project
<caleb_> wgrant: perfection. Thanks.
<brainwash> does launchpad turn several blank spaces into one after the first non blank space?
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/1290575/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1290575 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "lightdm-gtk-greeter does not exit cleanly when logging in" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brainwash> see the "- exit (0);" line
<brainwash> oh, the first blank space is missing too
<brainwash> ^ ignore my last message, got confused for a moment :)
#launchpad 2014-03-12
<pietro10> Hi. I'm trying to make an account to file bugs; it's telling me that an Ubuntu One account already exists with my email, and sure enough I already did have an account with tha temail... now it shows only my first name in the real name field and an auto-filled Launchpad ID - is there anyw ay I can change either? Thanks.
<pietro10> oh I see Change Details - never mind
<pietro10> thanks anyway
<george_e> Okay... http://i.stack.imgur.com/UiQVC.png
<george_e> I guess I am more popular on Launchpad than I thought... :P
<kSwit> HI musze dodac tam projekt kiedys
<dobey> english please
<kSwit> i need translator
<kSwit> for launchpad
<dobey> you want someone to translate your project that you're hosting on launchpad.net?
<kSwit> yes
<dobey> this isn't the place to ask for that. this channel is support for using launchpad.net itself, not to get people to contribute to your project
<kSwit> i found small program and i want to put
<kSwit> no ask about licence
<kSwit> or will find translator
<dobey> you want to translate an existing project?
<dobey> i don't understand what you are asking
<kSwit> it is not my project
<kSwit> but it will speed up
<kSwit> it is intresting
<dobey> you need to talk to whoever develops the project then
<dobey> this irc channel isn't where to ask about that
<kSwit> need beter english
<kSwit> Tank You
#launchpad 2014-03-13
<Mikaela> Hi, when I login to Launchpad and get the page asking you to give full name and email address to Launchpad, it's showing my old name and email address. Where can I change it? I have already changed it at launchpad.net, but that doesn't seem to affect it.
<Peng_> That's part of the OpenID service.
<Mikaela> Where do I change the name which it shows?
<tsimpson> login at https://login.ubuntu.com/
<Peng_> tsimpson: you saved me from admitting I didn't know \o/
<Mikaela> Thanks :)
<Mikaela> Yes, the name is correct now. Thank you for your help :)
<mgz> https://launchpad.net/mosquitto has ~registry as the bug supervisor, can we change that?
<wgrant> mgz: That's not a problem.
<wgrant> mgz: The single piece of bugmail was being generated when the team was deleted, so it ended up being directed to ~registry.
<wgrant> The subscription was deleted as part of the merge, but the email had already been requested but not yet sent.
<mgz> wgrant: thanks
<mgz> I didn't think it was usual for registry admins to be a bug supervisor, but I guess it's okay then?
<wgrant> It's not hugely usual, but all it does is grant us extra privs -- hardly worth invoking IS over.
<Saviq> hi all, I noticed a new user (registered 2 weeks ago, no other activity) accepting a whole lot of bugs (like 5 a minute) https://launchpad.net/~eddiedog988/+karma
<Saviq> what're the steps for dealing with that?
<cjwatson> You should probably start by talking to the user and explaining why their behaviour is problematic
<cjwatson> It's usually best to start with that before invoking higher authority
<cjwatson> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad would be the next step after that
<platouche> Maybe he's new and he doesn't know how it's work ?
<cjwatson> Right, that's why it's worth talking to them first.
<cjwatson> I've had this happen in the past and sometimes it just turns out to be an excess of enthusiasm, and the contributor later becomes useful.
<cjwatson> (Which probably won't happen if we go straight to locking their account.)
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~eddiedog988/+karma suggests it's rather less innocent than that.
<wgrant> Though they seem to have stopped for now.
<wgrant> Given the volume of damage so far, I think suspension will be in order if they resume...
<wgrant> But also contacting them would be nice :)
<wgrant> They may just be clueless, but we also need to minimise damage.
<wgrant> And there we go.
 * wgrant suspends and emails.
<platouche> wgrant: is it possible he already delete is account ? Seem the url to his account doesn't work anymore
<wgrant> That's a side-effect of me suspending him.
<platouche> Oh I see. Sorry first time I see this. I taught it would be written somewhere suspended or something else next to his account name
#launchpad 2014-03-15
<saiarcot895> Is there an easy way to get the list of all source packages ever published for a user? (API?)
<KNRO> I can build my package fine using pbuilder, but getting linking error in launchpad. It's linking to a static library already compiled in the source tree. Any ideas how to investigate this?
<phillw> Hi, any launchpad staffers about?
<wgrant> KNRO: Have you tried building on both i386 and amd64 locally?
<wgrant> phillw: Hello.
<phillw> wgrant: hi, are you a staffer?
<wgrant> I am.
<phillw> wgrant: can you over-ride the 'you have reached the maximum number of direct contacts to launch pad users'... I've had some real life issues and am apologising to people on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware who's pastebins have expired... Still have 2 to ask to repost and apologise to :(
<wgrant> phillw: It's not possible to override that. You'll have to wait a day.
<phillw> wgrant: okies...
#launchpad 2014-03-16
<blinry> My upload gets rejected because of "name_version.dsc: Unknown section '-' ". In the control file I'm using the sections video, libs and libdevel for three packages. Has anyone seen this error before?
<wgrant> blinry: Is your Source stanza's Section field missing, perhaps?
<wgrant> The .dsc only contains the source section, not the binary sections.
<blinry> That's it. Thanks!
<CarlFK> how do I search PPAs for   http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libgstreamer-vaapi1.0-0   (I am trying to find a package for saucy )
<tsimpson> CarlFK: I think your best bet is to go to the source package on LP (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer-vaapi) and see the "Other versions of 'gstreamer-vaapi' in untrusted archives." section
<ESphynx> hey guys where's the translation channel
<dobey> ESphynx: translation of launchpad itself? or translation of some project hosted on launchpad? if you mean ubuntu, it is #ubuntu-i38n, if it's an arbitrary project, then you have to ask whomever owns that project
<flexxxv> I have a public project but can't changeits branches from  Embargoed to public. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.
<flexxxv> nvermind. I didn't know that there seperate permissions for code, blueprints etc.
<ESphynx> dobey: I meant projects hosted on launchpad... I thought there was #launchpad-translators or somethign
#launchpad 2015-03-09
<dobey> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'xmlrpclib.ProtocolError', '<ProtocolError for xmlrpc.lp.internal:8097/codehosting: 502 Bad Gateway>')
<dobey> hmm, that's not good
<HairyDude> Hi, I've been trying to log in to report a bug but after going through Ubuntu One I get "Bad request - Bad bot, go away"
<cjwatson> HairyDude: That's part of the single-sign-on system, which isn't part of Launchpad.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ISD has some contact info
<cjwatson> I believe it happens if your browser for some reason fills in a honeypot field
<HairyDude> cjwatson: hurm, might be catching my password manager out, it fails to fill in the "email address" field
<cjwatson> Maybe check that it isn't filling in hidden fields on the page?
<HairyDude> cjwatson: turned off auto-fill in and it works now, thanks
<cjwatson> Great
<HairyDude> cjwatson: seems launchpad doesn't like password managers :(
<cjwatson> Like I say, this isn't Launchpad
<cjwatson> It's canonical-identity-provider
<HairyDude> cjwatson: yeah, but that's where I go when I click on "log in", so who else do I ask? :)
<cjwatson> I expect it depends on the password manager; I've never had any trouble
<cjwatson> Ah yes, looking at the page
<cjwatson>     <label>Leave this field blank to prove your humanity
<cjwatson>         <input type="text" name="openid.usernamepassword" value="" />
<cjwatson>     </label>
<cjwatson> Make sure your password manager isn't auto-filling that
<HairyDude> that's just user-hostile imho
<cjwatson> Having our resources filled up with spam is differently user-hostile
<HairyDude> true
<HairyDude> it may be a robot filling in my login form but it's under my explicit control :)
<cjwatson> Right, so you can make it not fill in that field.
<cjwatson> We have no problem with people using password managers; it's much better than them trying to remember weak passwords.
<HairyDude> cjwatson: never had any trouble? which one do you use?
<HairyDude> cjwatson: I'm using keepass2 via mono, which isn't ideal, but it works
<cjwatson> Variously, Firefox's built-in one and passwordstore.org
<dobey> i've never had any issues with the built-in password managers of chromium, firefox, or gnome, with launchpad
<dobey> or ubuntu sso
<HairyDude> is there a firefox extension for pass? (typical hard-to-google unixy name -_-)
<dobey> lastpass has an extension i'm sure
<HairyDude> urgh, no
<dobey> pretty sure there's one for keepass too
<HairyDude> I don't trust offshore storage
<HairyDude> there is one for keepass but it's a PITA to set up
<cjwatson> https://github.com/jvenant/passff
<cjwatson> though I use the dmenu thing instead, bound to Alt-P
<cjwatson> (suggested by upstream)
<HairyDude> cjwatson: ah, thanks
#launchpad 2015-03-10
<olly> translation exports seem to be a bit screwy currently
<olly> it seems to be added "#, fuzzy" comments in odd places, and returning msgstr values from the wrong msgid sometimes
<olly> hmm, or perhaps I'm looking in the wrong directory...
<olly> d'oh, i was looking at some old po files, not those from the launchpad export - sorry for the noise
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^- known effect of the fix you'll be rolling out soon?
<cjwatson> or rather of its absence
<cjwatson> I wasn't sure exactly what went wrong there
<wgrant> cjwatson: It's possible, though not likely.
<wgrant> olly: Do you have a specific example?
<cjwatson> If it was noise then not a problem.  Just wanted to check.
<olly> wgrant: i think launchpad is blameless - I was looked at files I thought I'd just unpacked from the launchpad export
<olly> but they weren't
<olly> *was looking
<olly> the directory inside the export tarball doesn't match the tarball name, but rather the directory the po files are in in the sources
<wgrant> olly: Ah. There is a possibly relevant bug affecting strings containing '?', including the quotes, but sounds like your problem is unrelated.
<olly> yes, I think mine is self-inflicted
<olly> none of my strings contain that anyway
<sergio-br2> wgrant, hi
<wgrant> sergio-br2: Hi
<sergio-br2> the right way is use http instead git:// ?
<sergio-br2> to import code?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: Both ways work, but https is more secure so I change them when I see them.
<sergio-br2> hum
<sergio-br2> you change manually? Sorry for the troubles :p
<wgrant> sergio-br2: I keep an eye on new imports mostly so I can fix incorrect URLs, but I also clean up inconsistent ones like that.
<wgrant> It takes like two seconds :)
<wgrant> But the preferred form for GitHub imports into LP is 'https://github.com/USER/REPO.git'
<sergio-br2> ok
<ni638629> hi everyone. I just had a quick question. if I wanted to start learning code where online should I check out first?
<ni638629> anybody?
<blr> ni638629: on launchpad specifically, or in general?
<ni638629> in general
<ni638629> like starting from the beginning.
<blr> ni638629: contributing to open source is a good way, perhaps find a project in a language you would like to learn and look for some bugs tagged easy/trivial
<ni638629> everything I know about computer is purely from using one
<keveed92> 11:56 PM <keveed92> Hey I was just here asking about places where I can study up on code starting with the most basics and going up. But I didn't see the response
<lifeless> keveed92: I don't see any earlier questions from you
<keveed92> It wa sunder a name something like ni35644
<andres_> launchpad was just returning 503 Service Unavailable errors
<hloeung_> andres_: scheduled netework maintenance. Should be back to normal shortly
<andres_> ahh ok, whew. Didn't know.
<andres_> Its up btw.
<keveed92> :
<andres_> figured i'd come here and see if i could help anyone by notifying.
<keveed92> So any good sites to start learning code?
<andres_> interested in anything in particular?
<andres_> if you're interested in learning ruby, and the framework rails, you could benefit from this: http://railsforzombies.org/
<keveed92> I probably would want to go with iOS and other Mac software
<andres_> http://www.rubymotion.com/
<andres_> http://phonegap.com/
<aljesh> hi the link for launchpad is not working unless it does not like android pads
<wgrant> aljesh: There was an outage a few minutes ago due to network maintenance. Is it still not working?
<andres_> workign for me now.
<aljesh> yeah just tried to get in to look at issuesbfor mailman.
<andres_> take care all. Thanks for being alive and making a difference for the better.
<aljesh> yeah working for me now...
<robru> I'm seeing lots of "Uh Oh :("s today, is this a known problem?
<dobey> i haven't been seeing any myself
<dobey> oh, never mind
<dobey> i just got a couple on MPs
<robru> dobey: yeah, at least 3 train jobs have failed due to not being able to reach lp, and also I can't load https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/new-reverter/+merge/252423 at the moment
<dobey> robru: it seems to be a problem with MPs specifically
<robru> dobey: huh, that is weird, I can load the branch but not the mp
<cjwatson> yeah I just noticed that too, WTF
<cjwatson> 5xxs spiking through the roof
<dobey> oh, you're here
<jgdx> hi …
<dobey> was just about to ping ops
<dobey> jgdx: yes we know
<jgdx> :)
 * jgdx coffee breaks.
<barry> launchpad seems to be having problems atm: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/check-for-running-service/+merge/252057
<dobey> barry: yep
<blake_r> launchpad appears to be down to me
<blake_r> get 504 when I access: https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/maas/partition-model/+merge/252481
<barry> blake_r: yep
<blake_r> barry: okay just wanted to make sure wasnt me
<dobey> now you have to wait for the next person to join, so you can pay the "yep" forward
<barry> launchpadlibrarian.net seems unhappy now to so maybe it's a wider outage
<blake_r> dobey: okay
<blake_r> dobey: will do!
<dobey> heh :)
<cjwatson> sounds like there's a partial outage of prodstack, which is going to be causing the librarian some problems
<cjwatson> sysadmins are working on it
<barry> cjwatson: ah cool, thanks.  i won't send that rt email then.
<cjwatson> yeah don't bother, it's being worked on
<barry> cheers
<cjwatson> and very definitely showing up on our metrics, for those who can see https://lpstats.canonical.com/graphs/AppServer5XXsLpnet/nocache/
<barry> yowza
<barry> cjwatson: i was looking at status.admin.canonical.com.  closest thing i saw was bugs.launchpad.net, which is (!) with some downtime
<dobey> ouch indeed
<cjwatson> should be back now
<cjwatson> (librarian restart following swift-proxy breakage)
<barry> cjwatson: wfm, thanks!
#launchpad 2015-03-11
<Danny_D> hello, i'd like to be contacted by a launchpad staff member regarding a deactivated account of mine if that's possible.
<wgrant> Danny_D: Hi.
<Danny_D> wgrant: may i query you?
<wgrant> Danny_D: Sure.
<Odd_Bloke> We saw a spate of "bzr: ERROR: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-on-ec2/vmbuilder/jenkins_kvm/.bzr/repository/indices/ff634113dd50ba753f937c3b6c634c9f.rix is redirected to https://launchpad.net" (with different specific files) at 0626 this morning.
<Odd_Bloke> Everything seems happy now, but I thought I'd mention it anyway. :)
<krytarik> Hi, can anyone tell me why I'm getting "bzr: ERROR: The user krytarik has not registered any SSH keys with Launchpad." on "bzr launchpad-login krytarik", even though my SSH key is listed in my profile, and it isn't expired yet or anything either?
<wgrant> krytarik: You have an OpenPGP key listed, but no SSH keys.
<krytarik> Oh, right.
<krytarik> wgrant: Thanks. :)
<wgrant> np
<pafurijaz> Hi, does anyone have the instructions to install the drivers EMGD made by Karl-Thomas Pietrowski on ubuntu 14.10, are a beginner, and I can't find instructions on how to do. Remember that it is not enough just to add the repository and install.
<dobey> i don't know what driveers those are or who that is
<dobey> but #ubuntu is the general help channel for ubuntu
<dobey> this channel is for help specifically with using launchpad.net itself, not arbitrary content possibly hosted on it :)
<pafurijaz> Ok thanks guys.
#launchpad 2015-03-12
<caribou> Q: when someone request an armhf build for a PPA, does the armhf build remains in place for good or is it a one shot deal ?
<dobey> caribou: it's a per-ppa flag, not a per-build flag
<caribou> dobey: good thanks. Then another question :
<caribou> the wiki states that builds need to be less than 4 hours
<caribou> it is a total for the PPA or for each build ?
<caribou> (I'm trying to help the kodi team to build their PPA on armhf)
<dobey> caribou: a single build cannot take more than 4 hours to complete
<caribou> dobey: good. None of their build take more than 30min
<caribou> dobey: thanks for your help
<dobey> caribou: PPA builders are a shared resource, so the longer your build takes, the longer it takes to get to other PPAs for building
<caribou> dobey: yeah, I understand that which is why I'm checking before going forward
<caribou> they have quite a few packages in their PPA
<nickoe> I was trying to look around, but I could not really find an answer. So I amsk my question here.
<nickoe> Will a project that has a milestone or something  mark bug as fix released if they were fix comitted?
<nickoe> *automatically
<cjwatson> nickoe: No.
<nickoe> cjwatson: Ok.  So they have to be done manually in some way?
<cjwatson> Practices for when Fix Released is appropriate vary wildly among projects, so we don't attempt it.
<cjwatson> Right.  You could script it using launchpadlib if you wanted.
<nickoe> cjwatson: But is it not configurable in some way?
<cjwatson> No.
<dobey> you can write a script to do it automatically for you
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<nickoe> Yeah, I have looked a but on that launchpadlib.
<nickoe> *a bit
<nickoe> But
#launchpad 2015-03-13
<pochu> hey
<pochu> can someone deal with #1431609 #1431606
<pochu> some random guy is subscribing half of the debian gnome and systemd teams to bug reports
<sitter> heya anyone around who can check if OOPS-2ef5191c930bcf9ba7ed7021636bc03e is bug 1314569 please
<ubot5> bug 1314569 in Launchpad itself "PCJ race between process-job-source.py and celery can generate OOPS" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314569
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2ef5191c930bcf9ba7ed7021636bc03e
<cjwatson> sitter: Yes.
<sitter> thanks
<cjwatson> (I mean, yes it is, not just yes I'm around)
<sitter> cjwatson: ok ^^
<cjwatson> pochu: I've commented on the bug with a warning, which I think is the appropriate response at this point.
<pochu> cjwatson: sure, sounds good
<pochu> hopefully it's just a misguided user :)
<cjwatson> The initial obdurate response wasn't promising, but we'll see.  I don't like to have the banhammer on too much of a hair-trigger when it's not obvious spam, though
#launchpad 2015-03-14
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> how many RAM memory Qemu uses for ARM builds?
<sergio-br2> *how much
<wgrant> sergio-br2: It's qemu-user, not qemu-system, so there isn't really a fixed amount of RAM. It's just like an x86 build in that sense.
<sergio-br2> hum
<sergio-br2> I had a build with lack of ram problem
<wgrant> Are you sure that was the problem?
<sergio-br2> I can compile in a board with 2 GB ram, but not with 1 GB
<wgrant> qemu-user isn't perfect. Are you sure it's not related to that, rather a lack of RAM?
<sergio-br2> hum, well, I remember that the log was very close
<sergio-br2> no, it seems other problem, ergh
<sergio-br2> https://github.com/libretro/gpsp/issues/9
<sergio-br2> never mind, thanks
#launchpad 2015-03-15
<sergio-br2> drc = dynarec in mame, the problem is find info about it in ARM
<sergio-br2> ops, wrong channel
#launchpad 2016-03-14
<talon__> Good evening. Is ppa.launchpad.net supposed to be down? :)
<hloeung> talon__: see topic, it's down for maintenance
 * talon__ reads topic.
<talon__> topic read.
<talon__> resuming life.
<hloeung> heh
<talon__> Some year, I'm sure you guys will re-adopt twitter :)
<talon__> it won't be this year.
<talon__> but I'm rooting for 2017.
<wgrant> You mean https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus?
<talon__> Hmm.
<talon__> I really should check my sources, it seems.
<talon__> I was following https://twitter.com/launchpad_net, but it seems thats dead.
<talon__> Updated :)
<talon__> Thanks for the double schooling.
<wgrant> Huh, I'd forgotten that was ever used for outage notifications.
<hloeung> wgrant: so should we update the 'System status' link on the frontpage to point to that twitter feed?
<wgrant> hloeung: Ah, I updated the outage page, but not the front page.
<talon__> Now, look at that.
<talon__> its back up :)
<talon__> (or: my package installed, suddenly)
<wgrant> Indeed, just finished.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<talon__> Good job, guys :)
<talon__> I'll lurk some other day.
<talon__> Keep up the good work!
<kyrofa> cjwatson, you mentioned a bit ago that you were close to having internet access enabled in snap builders. I had a board die on me-- any chance you could estimate an ETA for when that'll be in production?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Waiting for https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=89394, then a config update and an LP deployment.  Probably a week or two?  Can't precisely control sysadmin schedules though.
<cjwatson> I've had that ticket open since around the time we last spoke
<kyrofa> cjwatson, yeah, I hear you :) . Alright, thanks for the update!
<dobey> kyrofa: vendorize! :)
 * kyrofa cries
#launchpad 2016-03-15
<frederickjh> I am trying to log in to launchpad and it is giving me the message
<frederickjh> OpenID Provider Is Unavailable at This Time
<frederickjh> Anyone know what is up?
<dobey> something with nework
<cloudnull> hello all , seems LP login is failing. http://snag.gy/C0v3f.jpg known issue?
<dobey> yes
 * cloudnull likely missing context
 * cloudnull just joined channel
<cloudnull> thanks dobey
<cjwatson> frederickjh: Yes, there are issues with one of our internal infrastructure clouds; it's being worked on.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: login.ubuntu.com unavailable, fix in progress | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<frederickjh> OK, thanks for the update.
<teward> cjwatson: this also impacts items such as SSH Key and Account editing?
<teward> (on launchpad)
<cjwatson> teward: Yes.
<teward> bleh
<cjwatson> Anything that needs a fresh login, of which there aren't many but a few.
<teward> wouldn't impact PPAs would it?
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: login.ubuntu.com/git.launchpad.net unavailable, fix in progress | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> teward: No.
<teward> ok
<cjwatson> Just because as it happens PPA hosting doesn't involve that particular cloud.
<cjwatson> Should all be back now.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> Hm, or not.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: login.ubuntu.com/git.launchpad.net unavailable, fix in progress | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<teward> are there any known issues with the ppa builder uploaders?
<teward> (says "pending")
<cjwatson> teward: specifics please?
<cjwatson> teward: I see no immediately obvious problems
<teward> cjwatson: it resolved itself after a slightly longer than typical time
<cjwatson> Recent timings look fairly normal
 * teward shrugs
<cjwatson> You probably just got the outer end of the typical range
<teward> probably
<teward> cjwatson: what's the average time range for the ppa uploaders to actually publish built binaries for the PPAs?  Asking because i have one build that finished 27 minutes ago and is still pending publication :/
<cjwatson> teward: 10-20 minutes usually.  But please, if you tell me the +build URL straight away then it will save on round trips back and forward working out what you're talking about.
<teward> i've got several standby
<cjwatson> Just one will do.
<teward> https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/znc-staging-precise/+build/9354781 is one
<teward> though i've got several affected
<teward> https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/znc-staging-trusty+/+build/9354735 in a different PPA for example, not i386 or amd64
<teward> wow coincidence: it just pushed :/
 * teward shrugs
<cjwatson> AFAICS those are published.
<cjwatson> Indeed.
<teward> cjwatson: it's odd - the builders have 'uploaded', but the PPA package lists still listed as "Pending Publication"
 * teward shrugs
<cjwatson> That's not odd.
<teward> sitting at "Pending Publication" for 25+ minutes isn't odd?
<teward> that's the part that's odd
<cjwatson> Two different processes.
<dobey> teward: patience, young padawan :)
<cjwatson> It's a bit unusual, but not worth spending much time investigating.
<cjwatson> Probably just slightly higher than usual activity, looking at log summaries.
<cjwatson> Have to go.
 * teward shrugs
<teward> dobey: limited patience with people yelling for things :/
#launchpad 2016-03-16
<teward> is there an issue with Launchpad and subscribing individuals to bugs?
<teward> getting some odd issues when i try to (timeouts, infinite spinning circle, actually had timeouts trying to see the subscriptions list too...)
<cjwatson> teward: possibly one of the firewalls saturating its network links ...
<teward> possibly.  looks resolved now, but that was a weird occurrence :/
<cjwatson> possibly> I say that based on network graphs.  haven't worked out a root cause
<teward> ok
<cjwatson> it's not resolved but has subsided a bit
<teward> resolved from my side, anyways :P  thanks for the info though
<teward> should I just expect some weirdness then?
<cjwatson> there was a spike yesterday at around a similar time
<cjwatson> teward: reporting what looks like a pattern of timeouts is generally sensible, we can take it from there
<cjwatson> working with sysadmins
<HeOS> Hello! I have a weird error with adding a new comment to a bug. Popup windows advises me to contact a sysadmin.
<cjwatson> HeOS: yes, see above
<HeOS> cjwatson, thanks. :)
<dpm> cjwatson, I'm getting quite a lot of timeout errors again in translations recently (e.g. OOPS-87f9553cee395c5625eac5319b4dc43b), is this a known issue?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-87f9553cee395c5625eac5319b4dc43b
#launchpad 2016-03-17
<tjaalton> wgrant: hi again, I think the debian archive copy is genuinely lagging behind debian this time? :)
<cjwatson> tjaalton: this time we have problems caused by Debian experimental dropping Sources.gz
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ah, so it's causing mayhem everywhere :)
<tjaalton> damn
<cjwatson> tjaalton: I'll have to get the relevant debmirror patch backported and installed on iron; will look at that once I'm properly awake
<tjaalton> ok no worries, I'll just wait
<tjaalton> thanks
<mapreri> cjwatson: I heard archvsync is better than debmirror to mirror the debian archive, btw.  (at least, zack is doing the move for the mirror under sources.d.n cause debmirror used to cause several annoyances)
<cjwatson> mapreri: hi, debmirror upstream here
<mapreri> o/
<mapreri> ok, maybe you have enough knowledge to fix it whatever troubles it might have :)
<cjwatson> archvsync is certainly fundamentally simpler, but if you need any kind of per-suite selection then you need something in the class of debmirror not archvsync
<cjwatson> (and to be fair I only recently took over debmirror, but ...)
<mapreri> I have a feeling ganneff might have fixed archvsync preemptively knowing he was going to break the world :>
<cjwatson> debmirror handles xz now, it's just that the system where LP's Debian sync runs is on precise
<mapreri> I see, it was fixed only some months ago
<mapreri> cjwatson: btw, that fix is not even on xenial.
<cjwatson> I know, I nagged the last merger a while back to see if I could steal the merge
<cjwatson> I'm doing it now
<cjwatson> Need to find some quality time to review the outstanding Ubuntu patch stack
<mapreri> yeah, that patch is huge.  ok.  thanks for sharing :)
<cjwatson> hmm, even current debmirror is actually not too happy about mirroring experimental, let's see
<icey> how can PPAs get new keys?
<icey> trying to solve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1558331
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1558331 in apt (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to apt 1.2.7 in Xenial, PPAs and most other third-party repositories become unusable with "The repository is insufficiently signed by key (weak digest)"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> icey: that's not about new keys, that's a dup of a Launchpad bug for which I pushed a branch for review a couple of days ago
<icey> cj great, sorry then
<cjwatson> bug 1556666
<ubot5> bug 1556666 in Launchpad itself "PPA (In)Release files use SHA1 digests for GPG signature" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556666
<cjwatson> wgrant: Could you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/digest-algo-sha512/+merge/289052, since this apparently just got urgent?
<cjwatson> wgrant: We may need to think about a job that goes around re-signing all the existing Release files too
<sidi> Existential question: can a package depend on itself in order to be built on Launchpad?
<cjwatson> sidi: If it only needs a previous version of itself, then as long as it's been bootstrapped once in Ubuntu, that's allowed.
<cjwatson> sidi: If it hasn't been bootstrapped yet, then we have some privileged mechanisms for doing that if need be for bootstrapping compilers and such.
<cjwatson> sidi: Obviously best avoided if you have an alternative.
<sidi> cjwatson, honestly no idea what boostrapped means. Basically i have a binary package with a library, Firejail, which requires GLib. GLib requires that library, and has a build-dep and dep on the binary package firejail.
<sidi> cjwatson, when building a new version of firejail, I get multiple build errors because the .so for the library isnt found, which seems to indicate the build bot does not have a previous version of firejail installed
<cjwatson> sidi: Uh, you're saying *GLib* requires this library?  Are you sure?
<sidi> cjwatson, the code itself is rather complicated but removing the firejail dependency in glib would be... hard.
<sidi> cjwatson, it's a modified version, for my study. I'd have to copy/paste and modify a *lot* of code if i didnt include that library
<cjwatson> Ah
<cjwatson> sidi: Can you point me to a failing build?
<sidi> cjwatson, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/248482506/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.firejail_0.9.42-1_BUILDING.txt.gz lookup for libexechelperutils.so
<sidi> firejail also has a very very non-standard build toolchain, and the firejail Ubuntu package doesnt separate bins and libraries as far as I can tell
<sidi> So I could fix that, though if there is a more time-sensitive solution I'd rather go for that.
<cjwatson> sidi: But the only bit of glib in your PPA that depends on firejail is libglib2.0-tests, which isn't installed here
<cjwatson> sidi: Perhaps you simply put the firejail dependency in the wrong place in glib's control file, or perhaps need to add it to libglib2.0-dev's Depends, or similar
<cjwatson> sidi: It should work if you actually put the dependency in a place that will be used :-)
<sidi> cjwatson, this is very odd, it shouldn't be the case. all my glib packages depend on Firejail as far as I can tell. I will check my glib build and re-push it to make sure that's the case though...
<sidi> will check if there is a debian/control not being properly updated from debian/control.in too...
<cjwatson> sidi: The Packages file in your PPA disagrees with you :-)
<cjwatson> at least for vivid
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> could some kind soul take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/288748 ?
<cjwatson> _Groo_: done
<_Groo_> cjwatson: thank you sir, you are the best ^.^
<sidi> cjwatson, i'm not gonna argue with you, I can't possibly trust past-me for having packaged that stuff properly :p
<cjwatson> icey: OK, so my branch from earlier plus https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/publish-distro-careful-release/+merge/289401 will hopefully let us deal with this.
<icey> yay cjwatson
<wgrant> cjwatson: Hum, I guess announcements for breaking changes aren't a thing :)
<lifeless> wgrant: of LP ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Of apt.
<lifeless> wgrant: !
<wgrant> See backscroll, now rejects SHA-1 sigs.
<lifeless> nice ....
<wgrant> Not unreasonable in itself, but in a 0.0.1 increment and without warning...
<lifeless> I mean, it is thoroughly broken and all
<cjwatson> it doesn't quite reject it, but the warning is confusable with an error by some users and some frontends
<wgrant> Ah, that's not so bad.
<wgrant> Do those frontends need bugs?
<cjwatson> I understand apt .8 improves things; haven't checked details
#launchpad 2016-03-18
<Laney> Is thing-which-updates-the-view-of-Debian's-archive sad?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/glib2.0 <- no 2.47.92-1 (experimental)
<Laney> Suspiciously coincides with https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2016/03/msg00006.html
<Laney> sounds like newer debmirrors fix things in this area
<Laney> so I'm going to guess "yes, but known"
<cjwatson> Laney: We've upgraded debmirror, but gina itself may still be sad.  I'll look at logs shortly.
<Laney> cjwatson: 'k, thanks
<cjwatson> Laney: Right, so there's both a follow-up problem with debmirror (needs newer debian-archive-keyring; RTed) and some problems with gina itself
<cjwatson> Laney: Trying to deal with this as quickly as possible, but it's been one thing after another this week, it's possible it will be broken until early next week :-/
<Laney> cjwatson: Ack, nae bother for me to just upload it, wouldn't stress too much
<cjwatson> Laney: It's effectively an outage, I don't have the option of saying it doesn't matter :)
<Laney> cjwatson: Oh yeah, it matters - just easy enough to get around :)
 * Laney receives a council tax bill
<cjwatson> Also in category: can't really ignore
<Faux> Hee hee.
<mapreri> we're lucky ganneff didn't do it Wednesday evening of the Easter week :>
<kyrofa> So I have a script that I use to check if someone has signed the CLA via the python launchpadlib. I'd like to also check if that person is a member of the Canonical group (because I figure being an employee is equivalent to the CLA), but that group is private. Is there any way to do this?
<kyrofa> I guess I can give it a token from my own account, but I don't want that in CI
<kyrofa> cjwatson, you helped me with that initial script. Any ideas?
<dobey> kyrofa: you can't
<dobey> kyrofa: well, you can't do it with a bot account you own. script would have to be run either by yourself, or by a bot which only IS has access to, is my understanding
<kyrofa> dobey, sad. I'm not even sure why the group is private (e.g. the github one isn't)
<dobey> kyrofa: because privacy; we don't want to publish a list of all our current employees, basically.
<kyrofa> dobey, I guess I can just check if one of the email address on the account is a canonical email
<kyrofa> And make assumptions from there
<dobey> kyrofa: workaround is to use other teams that your bot can see or is a member of, with all the key personnel in the team
<dobey> kyrofa: you can't, because the e-mail might not be visible to your bot :)
<kyrofa> Argh :
<kyrofa> :P
<dobey> what are you doing that chacks that?
<kyrofa> We get PRs to Snapcraft from the community, so we want to make sure they signed the CLA before we accept
<kyrofa> But I'll just continue running my script manually
<dobey> is snapcraft hosted on github?
<dobey> or on lp?
<kyrofa> dobey, github
<dobey> yeah, that complicates things
<cjwatson> kyrofa: It might be best to do something like exporting a list of addresses to the CI bot periodically.
<rbanffy_> cjwatson, sorry to take this long, but I made the fix you suggested to https://code.launchpad.net/~rbanffy/launchpad/highlight_listing_tr/+merge/258766. Would you like to take a look?
<caraka> Greetings. I'm getting a clean build locally, but a 'failed to upload' on LP. Am I missing some glaring message in this log? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/248645822/buildlog.txt.gz
<dobey> caraka: you're looking at the wrong log; i presume this is for a recipe build? there should be an "upload log" link for an upload failure
<caraka> thank you, I'll look again
<caraka> and yes, it's a recipe
<caraka> dobey: Thank you - and of course that log answers my question.  :P
<dobey> i suspect it probably complains about same version with different contents
#launchpad 2016-03-19
<DalekSec> I must have hit a good time as staging.launchpad.net is down.  But, I've been wondering the difference between staging.launchpad.net and dogfood.paddev.net.
<StevenK> DalekSec: staging is very likely to be performing a database restore from production
<DalekSec> Guessed it might be that, considering Saturday.
<cjwatson> DalekSec: dogfood.paddev.net is manually maintained by developers; we mostly use it for QA on the archive publisher
<cjwatson> DalekSec: qastaging.launchpad.net is probably a better choice if you're just looking for a random sandbox interface that's up
<DalekSec> Oh dear, another one.  OK, was just going off the dev.lp.net page, thanks.
#launchpad 2016-03-20
<la> http://oortr.com/ZjllYz
#launchpad 2017-03-14
<slackner> hiho. i've been wondering, is there a way to upload binary builds to launchpad (without commercial subscription)? we're an open source project, but since launchpad is not really able to deal with our project requirements anymore (random build failures, long build times, no access to old builds, ...) we want to migrate to our own infrastructure.
<slackner> we would still like to push the builds to launchpad for user convenience. is it possible somehow?
<wxl> @slackner: it is possible to provide downlaods https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<slackner> wxl: it sounds like thats a separate mechanism, and will not help users which have added our PPA, right?
<wxl> @slackner: right. if you want to use the ppa, you still can, but lp still does the building.
<wgrant> slackner: All Launchpad PPA packages must be built from source by Launchpad.
<wgrant> I haven't seen any mention of the build failures or long build times that you've been experiencing.
<slackner> wxl: i fear this isn't really an option. we want to simplify things, not maintain two set of builds
<slackner> wgrant: with a commercial subscription it would be allowed, right?
<wgrant> slackner: Well, you could technically upload a source package that included the binaries, yes.
<wgrant> But you can't upload debs directly.
<wgrant> And that's pretty gross.
<slackner> wgrant: take a look for another recent build failure: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/309904992/buildlog.txt.gz
<wxl> @slackner: sounds like the simplest solution is to pick one system or another. if you'd rather take it all on your server, just set up on your own ppa.
<wgrant> slackner: Ah, so that's a recipe build. You can easily fix that by using a git recipe directly (rather than a bzr recipe using a bzr mirror of a git repository, which means you're exposed to bzr's performance limitations), or building the source package locally and uploading that.
<slackner> wgrant: in this case it took 2 hours until it failed (as you can see here https://code.launchpad.net/~wine/+archive/ubuntu/test-builds/+recipebuild/1328551 )
<wgrant> I'd suggest moving to git recipes. They're known to be much more reliable on massive codebases where bzr struggles, and have been supported for about a year now.
<slackner> wgrant: thanks for the tip. nevertheless, i fear that wouldn't really help to solve the other issues :/
<wgrant> If that doesn't work, I'd like to know because that would be a first, but there's another fallback: just bypass the recipe system, building the source package locally by whatever means you desire and uploading that. Removes some of the automation of daily builds, but looks the same for users and minimises the work you have to do locally.
<wgrant> slackner: Which? Old builds?
<slackner> wxl: setting up a ppa is not the problem, but its difficult to make all of our users aware of the new location
<slackner> wgrant: yes, for example
<wgrant> slackner: What are your specific requirements there? It's difficult, in any apt repository, to expose old versions directly to clients, but there is a mechanism that we can enable on a per-PPA basis in LP to keep old versions for download from the web UI.
<slackner> wgrant: that would be much better than it is right now, but i fear repo size would be the next problem we encounter. i appreciate the effort to solve these issues, but in our case we would really prefer to do things in our own infrastructure.
<wgrant> slackner: OK. I'm afraid there's no way to publish your own prebuilt debs on ppa.launchpad.net.
<wgrant> But the specific issues you've raised here seem easily solvable with some reconfiguration.
<slackner> wgrant: it might be solveable, but not sure if its that easy. for us it is much easier to use the same build mechanism for all distros. nevertheless, thanks for the info. btw, why is the "keep old builds" functionality not mentioned anywhere?
<wgrant> slackner: Because it can easily consume a lot of disk space, everyone thinks they need it, and it's much easier if we don't have to tell them that it's not worth it for us to keep their old versions around. For complex compatibility cases like Wine it's a clear win.
<ehoover> (joining late) wgrant: i told slackner that i thought you guys supported binary uploads because i read somewhere that that's how the commercial games worked
<ehoover> (for commercial accounts only)
<wgrant> ehoover: Ah, no. It's just that with a commercial subscription you can upload your proprietary stuff, potentially as a tarball of binaries masquerading as a "source" package.
<ehoover> wgrant: makes sense.  i'm not sure we would want do do this, but does that mean we could take our resulting deb and pull everything out and upload the tarball to "build" it?
<wgrant> ehoover: Yup, if you really wanted.
<ehoover> wgrant: ok, good to know (trying to give slackner options to achieve his many objectives)
#launchpad 2017-03-15
<QIII> wgrant -- are you available?
<wgrant> QIII: Hi
<QIII> Hey!  I'm an Admin on the Ubuntu Forums.  My Launchpad account is paddyhayes.  There is an account qiii which would make a better match as my @ubuntu.com email address when emailing from the Forum Council mailing list.  the current qiii account seems to be abandoned.  What can I do to see if I can claim that account?
<wgrant> QIII: And just like that, the name was freed.
<QIII> Woot!  Thank you kindly!  I'll send you a box of donuts in the morning!
<QIII> Cool.  Didn't mess up any of my Admin stuff.  Thanks again!
<QIII> Well ...  I'm not getting a confirmation that my new email address is qiii@ubuntu.com.  Any help there?
<QIII> Ah.  Read wiki.  the script runs every 48 hours.  Time to hurry up and wait.
<QIII> Thanks!
<Vadi> Why is my 32bit build running on a 64bit builder? See https://launchpadlibrarian.net/310948791/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.mudlet_1%3A3.0.0-1~ppa3-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz - i386 in the url yet kernel version reports x86_64. The qmake package that gets installed is 32bit (Setting up qt5-qmake:i386) yet when qmake is called, it tries to call the 64bit version (usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmake: Command not found)
<cjwatson> Vadi: I'll answer the ticket you filed.
<Vadi> ok!
<cjwatson> (done)
<Vadi> thank you!
<mapreri> I got this email from LP:
<mapreri> Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: copying package genwqe-user.  It was logged with id OOPS-daf151fe074c0c6aa2ab7bf223a979ba.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-daf151fe074c0c6aa2ab7bf223a979ba
<mapreri> and the package in question seems to have happily landed in the ubuntu archive, though.
<mapreri> What was that error about?
<mapreri> umh, apparently the copied package was synced by LocutusOfBorg not me (so I guess we raced somehow…)
<cjwatson> mapreri: yeah, looks like a particular form of that race that only occurs when the package is new to the distribution
<mapreri> funny
<xnox> Hi. Is it normal that security builds; that fail; do not publish a build log?
<xnox> e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/52.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.10.1/+build/12097124
<xnox> or was this not marked to build on s390x at all?
<cjwatson> That happens if there's a catastrophic builder failure.
<cjwatson> Nothing to do with security specifically.
<cjwatson> Give me a few minutes to track it down.
<cjwatson> uh
<cjwatson> cjwatson@carob:~$ zgrep 12097124 /srv/launchpad.net-logs/production/alphecca/buildd-manager.log-201703*
<cjwatson> cjwatson@carob:~$
<cjwatson> I am confused
<cjwatson> Oh, I see, so actually it kind of is to do with security specifically because security is weird.
<cjwatson> Security uploads aren't built directly in -security - they're always copied from some other staging area.
<cjwatson> In this case, the s390x build failed in that staging area, so when it was copied LP tried to build it again but then another bit of LP refused to do so.
<cjwatson> The actual original failure was https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/11920063
<xnox> thanks
<cjwatson> See https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=firefox&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=yakkety
<xnox> will know to transverse back to build PPA
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Network maintenance 23:00 - 00:00 UTC; expect short outages | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<GunnarHj> Is there a general problem with LP right now? The past hour a Bazaar branch update has got stuck, and a package upload hasn't been acknowledged.
<mwhudson> GunnarHj: /topic, network maintenance is happening now
<GunnarHj> mwhudson: Thanks!
#launchpad 2017-03-16
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<daker> cjwatson: hi man, can you tell if this is cause by something in my code or the builder crashed https://launchpadlibrarian.net/310930012/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_armhf_mir-webview-test_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<cjwatson> daker: Seems clearly in your code; the error message is "Trying to organize file 'webview.qml' to 'webview.qml', but 'webview.qml' already exists", and the traceback at the end is just a noisy way of saying that snapcraft exited non-zero
<daker> cjwatson: ok, just wanted to be sure, thanks!
<smoser>  (Error ID: OOPS-6c3d99889232d89d0015623b2889aa30)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-6c3d99889232d89d0015623b2889aa30
<smoser> seeing that on attaching a deb (~200k) to a bug
<cjwatson> smoser: usual occasional internal postgresql maintenance job that gets in the way of creating temporary tables.  wait ~10min and try again.
<smoser> k thanks
#launchpad 2017-03-17
<acagastya> Hello, can anyone help me? I can't obtain fingerprint for OpenPGP.
<cjwatson> Can you be more specific about what you're trying to do and what you've tried so far?
<acagastya> I need to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct on Launchpad.
<acagastya> I am struck at the first step, where we are supposed to Change OpenPGP keys.
<Mc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct ?
<Mc> ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Signing_Data more precisely )
<cjwatson> Exactly which sequence of steps are you following at the moment?  Presumably you're going from a web page somewhere.
<acagastya> I can't get the fingerprint (https://launchpad.net/%7Eacagastya/+editpgpkeys).
<acagastya> I use Elementary OS, so I can't retrieve the key in the key from System > Preferences > Passwords and Encryption Keys.
<cjwatson> What have you done so far?  Have you generated a key, for instance?
<acagastya> You mean the fingerprint, no.
<cjwatson> I mean what I said.
<Mc> have you generated the keypair itself ?
<acagastya> No, I don't know how to.
<Mc> you might want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<cjwatson> or https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey#Using_GPG_to_manage_OpenPGP_keys
<om26er> Hi! my debian/rules have a `export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS='<something>' entry, when I upload that package to my ppa, apparently that var is not being read. is launchpad eating that variable ?
<cjwatson> Launchpad doesn't control anything at a level that could eat that.
<cjwatson> However, you're probably doing it wrong anyway.  DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS is supposed to be something that debian/rules may check, but not something that it should set itself.
<cjwatson> Anything you could do by setting DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS you should probably just be doing more directly.
<om26er> cjwatson: there are multiple ifeq blocks that are controlled by DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS - -doing something around that is doable but could break if upstream changes anything.
<om26er> so if we can't export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS from within rules file, then I guess I have to go that way
<cjwatson> You should still be able to; it's just wrong.
<cjwatson> Can't you reproduce this in sbuild?
<cjwatson> It should be no different for this purpose.
<cjwatson> om26er: export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS:="$DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS nocheck testkeys" doesn't seem like correct make syntax
<cjwatson> I think perhaps you're confusing make variable syntax with shell variable syntax
<cjwatson> So the variable isn't going to include testkeys as a separate word, because it'll actually have the " at the end
<om26er> cjwatson: I also tried without appending i.e export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nocheck testkeys"
<cjwatson> om26er: correct syntax would be: DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS += nocheck testkeys
<om26er> oh
<cjwatson> you can export if you like but it's not necessary
<om26er> and that would be 6hours
<cjwatson> (since it's only checked within this file)
<cjwatson> A good strategy for debugging this kind of thing is to use make's $(warning) function
<om26er> cjwatson: prepended by export ?
<om26er> re: correct syntax
<om26er> figured.
<cjwatson> export> doesn't matter unless it's used outside this file
<om26er> thanks cjwatson, seems its finally working.
<cjwatson> or rather, in a child process
<acagastya-afk> I am getting an error while uploading Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<wxl> acagastya-afk: which error is that?
#launchpad 2017-03-19
<NikoKrause> How to import translation file (.po) automatically, so I don't have to review it manually?
<NikoKrause> Hello?
<NikoKrause> Hello
<NikoKrause> Anybody here to help?
#launchpad 2018-03-12
<nacc> cjwatson: is there a web interface for seeing all MPs pending and merged relative to a given repository?
<wxl> nacc: doesn't the repo page show it?
<wxl> e.g. here under "Branch merges" https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk
<wxl> which actually links to +activereviews which seems like it might be what you want https://code.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/+activereviews
<wxl> so code.l.n/~owner/repo/branch/+activereviews
<cjwatson> repository, not branch, FWIW
<wxl> oh well even better i guess
<cjwatson> I don't believe we presently have an activereviews view for a whole repository
<cjwatson> slightly surprised there doesn't seem to be a bug for that
<cjwatson> nacc: (please file one)
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks, will do
<nacc> wxl: thanks for the links, but as cjwatson said, I need the whole repo view (rather than per branch) -- we have a lot of branches :)
<wxl> hey, at least i tried :)
<nacc> wxl: i appreciate it!
<wxl> np XD
<cjwatson> I wonder why I didn't implement that
<wxl> lo, even colin is infallible
<wxl> hard to believe, i knwo :)
<nacc> cjwatson: LP: #1755259
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1755259 in Launchpad itself "Please add an activereviews view to the repository level" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755259
<cjwatson> wxl: I hope you mean fallible :)
<cjwatson> nacc: thanks
<nacc> lol
<nacc> cjwatson: np
<wxl> cjwatson: lo, even i am fallible hahahah
<cjwatson> OK, well, it's basically easy to implement, the only hard bit is making it not be code-copying city
<cjwatson> but I must EOD
<nacc> cjwatson: np, it's not super-urgent, just a nice-to-have :)
<cjwatson> yep, and its omission offends me
<nacc> cjwatson: :)
<jfmcarreira> heyyy guys
<jfmcarreira> how can i delete a git branch from my code in launchpad?
<nacc> jfmcarreira: same as you would any git branch?
<nacc> jfmcarreira: e.g., git push <remote> :refs/heads/<branch>
<jfmcarreira> nacc: i did not find the delete button
<nacc> jfmcarreira: uh, that's not how you delete branches with Git ('a button')
<jfmcarreira> nacc: in github i do it like that :) otherwise i can access the server to delete it.
<jfmcarreira> nacc: a quick look at google i found that i can delete them on the remote with git commands
<nacc> jfmcarreira: (imo, sad if the only way you know how to interact with Git is a web interface :)
<jfmcarreira> nacc: not really but to be honest based on things you can do with git my knowleadge is not much
<jfmcarreira> nacc: I think github made it look so simple so people do not  learn more
<nacc> jfmcarreira: yeah, like said 'sad', not really fatal -- launchpad is also not github wrt the UI
<jfmcarreira> nacc: we are always learning and now I found something new :) Thanks
<nacc> jfmcarreira: np
<acheronuk> hi. could the ppc64el builders maybe get a poke/stab, if you think that may help?
<acheronuk> mostly cleaning :/
#launchpad 2018-03-13
<acheronuk> wgrant or cjwatson: if either of you happens to be about at this in between time, could a reset or whatever it is called be done on the ppc64el builders please?
<wgrant> acheronuk: Done. We're trying to work out why they're being dodgy.
<acheronuk> wgrant: thank you
<acheronuk> cjwatson or wgrant: can ppc64el be poked again?
#launchpad 2018-03-14
<tjaalton> hi, was trying to sync a package to bionic, but it says the version hasn't been picked up by lp yet, while a newer package was
<tjaalton> for instance xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<cjwatson> tjaalton: That source package can't be unpacked on xenial, which breaks our import process.
<tjaalton> ahh
<persia> Good day.  Is it currently possible to request an unprivileged PPA that builds for all the architectures?  If not, perhaps for some extra architectures?
<cjwatson> persia: Yes, you can enable any or all architectures by yourself on a PPA's "Change details" page.
<cjwatson> It's all self-service now.
<persia> Ah, cool.  Thank you.
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> I can't log in to staging.launchpad.net with my ubuntu one account ("Incorrect email/password combination"), do I need to do something special?
<rbasak> AIUI, you need an account on the staging SSO.
<rbasak> Or use qastaging if you can use that, which uses production SSO.
<oSoMoN> rbasak, thanks
#launchpad 2018-03-15
<bkuan> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<bkuan> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<bkuan> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<bkuan> mjog b-rad pbek veebers mdeslaur Saviq jfmcarreira signed8b jose rmk djinni ddstreet Laney rbasak verterok ajmitch ubot5` pjdc tomreyn DarinMiller Calvin` djanos wxl xnox mancdaz yofel mthaddon Enrico_Menotti forrestv persia geser kyrofa ahasenack LocutusOfBorg dgadomski anthonyf janluca chaas DLange md_5 cyphermox G cjwatson wgrant hyperair chihchun_afk kwmonroe nhandler hrybacki StanleyHsiao_ broder abrody diddledan zeestrat FourDollars czchen thomi flex
<ToToL> hello
<ToToL> I registered few days ago but when I try to log in login.launchpad.net, it ask me to get access to my personal data. If I click on "Yes, log me in", I got an error
<ToToL> My error id : OOPS-6dc6e513ae8627ababcc9f1592e425d2
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-6dc6e513ae8627ababcc9f1592e425d2
<ToToL> can someone help me on this ? thanks :)
<cjwatson> ToToL: will sort that out for you - just a minute
<cjwatson> ToToL: Your account is fixed now.  (You ran into https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<ginggs> wgrant: hi, multidistrotools still shows packages in artful http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/
<wgrant> ginggs: Fixed.
<ginggs> wgrant: thanks!
<rudolfs[m]> Help needed. Launchpad translation interface indicates that a string in "bootloader" is different from an upstream. However, Ubuntu IS the upstream.
<rudolfs[m]> The offending string: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader/lv/+translate?show=changed_in_ubuntu
<rudolfs[m]> I went to the package page and clicked on translation, but it just redirected to the https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu
<rudolfs[m]> which in turn suggests to translate for Bionic version. Any way to convince launchpad that he translation in Beaver is the upstream translation?
<pogi1234> hello
<nacc> cjwatson: wgrant: would you be able to jot down/estimate the size of the git-ubuntu (~usd-import-team) Git Repositories? We have finished reimporting ~1% of main (effective percentage is higher due to the whitelist), 1057 packages or so
<nacc> I think it makes sense to know how much space that took up before we up the phasing to 2%
<cjwatson> nacc: Damn, I thought I made a note before you started but apparently not.  I don't have an easy way to estimate the size of just your repos at the moment; best I can do is that Nagios says we have 1008 GB free
<nacc> cjwatson: ok, we can go off of that and see how much is free iwth the small bump to the next phasing level
<nacc> i expect it to only be a handful of packages, because our whitelist is so large (most of server main)
<jfmcarreira> heyyy guys.
<jfmcarreira> any help on this error: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/360816970/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.calyp_0.9999.0-201803121821-0b429a0-201803151658~ubuntu16.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> jfmcarreira: You must write "Package:" in debian/control rather than "package:"
<cjwatson> pkg-create-dbgsym is a bit incorrectly picky about this (I think it's been fixed in later versions than were in xenial, possibly), but "Package:" is the canonical capitalisation anyway and there's no need to use the lower-case form
<jfmcarreira> cjwatson: thank you man. I was loosing my shit looking at the error.
<jfmcarreira> cjwatson: it is strange because in Bionic is not a problem anymore
<cjwatson> I believe that's because we don't use pkg-create-dbgsym any more, instead using debhelper's ddeb generation (as of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debhelper/10.2.5ubuntu2)
#launchpad 2018-03-16
<cjwatson> nacc: Nagios says 1014 GB free (uh, which is 6 GB more than when you were at 1%, so either that's actually a used value or somebody deleted a load of stuff)
<nacc> cjwatson: :)
<nacc> cjwatson: we're upping to 10% since the 1% - 2% went pretty smoothly; hopefully we'll see actual change in the disk usage this way too
<cjwatson> nacc: *nod*
<nacc> cjwatson: i'll keep you posted when it finishes
<cjwatson> thanks
#launchpad 2018-03-17
<Ionic> uh... uhm... can't I force a repo to sync any longer?
<Ionic> https://code.launchpad.net/~x2go/x2go/+git/nx-libs the import button seems to be gone
<tsimonq2> Ionic: "The next import is scheduled to run as soon as possible."
<tsimonq2> So it's queued.
<Ionic> hum
<tsimonq2> Once it's ran, the button should come back.
<Ionic> okay
<Ionic> but it looks like all git-type repos are queued up but never imported so far
<Ionic> https://code.launchpad.net/~x2go/x2go/+git/x2goserver < 16 hours ago
<tsimonq2> Hum.
<Ionic> another one 15 hours ago
<Ionic> https://code.launchpad.net/~x2go/x2go/+git/x2goclient
<Ionic> etc
<Ionic> they all seem to be stuck
<tsimonq2> wgrant, cjwatson: Y'all doing maintenance or is this unintentional?
<Ionic> let me check bazaar branches quickly
<Ionic> these are syncing fine it seems
<Ionic> just checked one bzr copy, but that one was last updated 10 minutes ago which is sane (and I could theoretically also request an import for it, since the last sync is finished, you're right)
<Ionic> hm, this git-type one was updated successfully three hours ago: https://code.launchpad.net/~x2go/x2go/+git/python-wsgilog
<Ionic> all the others seem to have been gotten stuck 14-16 hours ago
<Ionic> well minus a few hours since the periodic polling waits a while
<wgrant> Ionic, tsimonq2: The main code import mahcine (pear) has died, so we're relying on a very old one atm and there's a big backlog. We'll hopefully have a replacement for pear up early next week.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Thanks for telling us. Is there anywhere we can watch the queue or is it just "wait"?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: There's no public view of the queue. But each import is being updated about once a day at the moment.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: OK.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Could you (or someone else) say something here when we're back to better machines?
<wgrant> Sure
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<Ionic> wgrant: okay, thanks
<jelmer> Bazaar operations on Launchpad seem to have really slowed down recently
<cjwatson> jelmer: I have a suspicion that the Twisted upgrade wasn't quite the sweet spot for that that I thought it was; still working on upgrading past 16.5.0
#launchpad 2018-03-18
<chrisccoulson> any chance of some more space for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/rust-updates/ please?
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, awesome, thanks!
#launchpad 2019-03-11
<cmatsuoka> cjwatson: I'm starting a snap build with requestBuilds() and retrieving the binaries afterwards. What should I clean afterwards, to prevent cluttering and leftovers?
<cjwatson> cmatsuoka: Deleting the snap recipe will delete all the builds and associated files.
<cmatsuoka> cjwatson: excellent
#launchpad 2019-03-12
<pieq> Hello! Looks like Staging Launchpad instance is having issues... "OpenID Provider Is Unavailable at This Time"
<wgrant> pieq: Looking
<wgrant> A cert seems to have expired
<wgrant> pieq: Fixed
<pieq> wgrant, thanks!
<cmatsuoka> cjwatson, wgrant: I think most of the client-side implementation for remote snap builds is now in place, tested with my own account. did you have time to think or work on the special accounts for the testing phase?
<cjwatson_> cmatsuoka: Not yet, no
<cjwatson> cmatsuoka: We (now) have a card for it so won't forget, but there are a few other higher-priority things going on
<cmatsuoka> cjwatson: ok, thanks, could you ping me when you have something?
<cjwatson> Sure
<cjwatson> cmatsuoka: But if you need it with any particular timeline then you probably need to talk with sparkiegeek
<cjwatson> (or snap store team management, generally)
<cmatsuoka> cjwatson: sergio wanted to merge remote builds in this cycle (finishing next week), so I'll check the possibilities with them
<cjwatson> That's, er, ambitious
<cmatsuoka> yes, I know
<cmatsuoka> I'll ask him about the scenario and get a more realistic timeframe
<cjwatson> It's not a huge job from the LP side, probably, I just have several other projects on the go
<cmatsuoka> Yes, I understand
<mgz> g 6
<mgz> ...ignore me
<acheronuk> Kubuntu Council launchpad mailing list https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council is suddenly getting PPA build failure emails from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas team PPAs
<acheronuk> cjwatson: have you any idea why this would happen when it never did before?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Look at the email headers, specifically the ones starting with X-Launchpad-
<acheronuk> cjwatson: X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Owner @kubuntu-ninjas
<acheronuk> that?
<acheronuk> Owner of the Team is Kubuntu developers though
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Can I see the full headers?
<acheronuk> cjwatson: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kpvRgv78KH/
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Right, so that doesn't mean "because the recipient is the owner of ~kubuntu-ninjas", it means "because the owner of this archive is ~kubuntu-ninjas, and the recipient is a member of that team
<cjwatson> "
<acheronuk> cjwatson: yes, and Kubuntu Council has been a member of that team since 2014, so why do the emails start now in 2019?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: I don't know; nothing has changed in this area of the code for a couple of years, as far as I'm aware
<acheronuk> this is why I'm puzzled
<acheronuk> maybe I should remove the Council from that team, and add members of the council individually to Ninjas if the qualify
<cjwatson> To my mind the question isn't so much why that list is getting emails now, as why it wasn't before
<acheronuk> cjwatson: fair point I guess
<cjwatson> Unless those emails have gone through moderation and moderation practices have changed.  I can't tell because your paste doesn't include the Received headers
<cjwatson> Otherwise I can't see a reason for the change at the moment
<acheronuk> pretty sure no one moderated those and they went straight through
#launchpad 2019-03-13
<juliank> User somaonline is spamming bugs by changing bug descriptions with spam links
<juliank> e.g. bug 1532234
<ubot5> bug 1532234 in cloud-init "Merging with data in /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg does not work as expected" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532234
<juliank> and bug 1247055
<ubot5> bug 1247055 in cloud-init "Buy Tramadol Online:: Treatments for Psoriatic Arthritis" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247055
<juliank> can we lock them out before they do more damage?
<wgrant> juliank: Suspended, but I don't have time to clean up the damage now
#launchpad 2019-03-14
<cmatsuoka> cjwatson: is there a call that lists the names of the snap files built by LP, or they're only in the web page for that build?
<cjwatson> cmatsuoka: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#snap_build-getFileUrls
<cmatsuoka> I just noticed that I can't really know the file names beforehand because version can be set dynammically during the build process
<cmatsuoka> ah great, thanks
<teward> is there an issue with the ppas and accepting uploads?
<cjwatson> There was, but it should be mostly fixed now
<cjwatson> What's the package whose upload you're waiting for?
<teward> parted, to my build-tests PPA
<teward> maybe 10 minutes ago?
<cjwatson> Right, apparently one of the percentage that's still failing
<cjwatson> We're having keyserver troubles today
<teward> ah
<teward> that explains it :P
<teward> cjwatson: do I need to reupload or is it just sitting somewhere waiting for attention/fixing?
<cjwatson> teward: To help with our investigations, what's the fingerprint of the key you signed this with?
<teward> cjwatson: moment
<cjwatson> teward: No need to reupload, for now at least
<teward> 5B8AD6F4C26ADDDD
<teward> or do you want the full fingerprint?
<teward> rather than that 'shorter' keyid?
<cjwatson> Full fingerprint would be better
<teward> full fingerprint is 5792 F661 64D0 57EF C6D0  6FAF 5B8A D6F4 C26A DDDD
<cjwatson> thanks
<teward> and is a fairly 'recent' key - but it looks like keyserver.u.c can't find it o.O
<teward> though I've used this key for some time now
<cjwatson> Like I say, keyserver troubles
<teward> yep
<cjwatson> SKS, not even once
<teward> i thought the keyservers switched to a different implementation, at least the last time I prodded IS about keyserver.u.c issues
<cjwatson> Sorta kinda
<cjwatson> There's one called hockeypuck that's involved in some requests, but not in this case
<teward> ah
<teward> cjwatson: let me know if you need me to do anything, otherwise I am just going to wait this out and see what happens...
<cjwatson> Not for now, thanks
<cjwatson> Currently in sysadmins' hands trying to repair that SKS node
<teward> ack
<teward> cjwatson: you might want to reach out to epk in #ubuntu-packaging for their key ID fingerprint, they seem to have the same issue if they want more testing evidence.  just noticed it while going through things.
<teward> if you need more things for diagnostics, that is
<teward> (or rather if IS needs it)
<cjwatson> We don't, as far as I know
<cjwatson> DB rebuild currently in progress
<teward> ack
<epk> Is this the right place to request support while working with the ppa infrastructure?  My PPA's key is seemingly no longer available on the keyservers. I'm wondering if I can get it republished or rekeyed
<epk> https://launchpad.net/~epkugelmass/+archive/ubuntu/jsvc
<teward> epk: cjwatson is already aware I poked informing them that you reported it :P
<teward> and was told there's a DB rebuild in progress :)
<teward> *hides* :P
<teward> cjwatson: did IS give an ETA for the rebuild? and is that a Key Server rebuild or LP database rebuild?
<epk> Thank you. Restating the context for those not in #ubuntu-packaging =]
<cjwatson> teward: No
<cjwatson> (on ETA)
<cjwatson> teward: rebuild of some bit of one of the keyserver nodes
<cjwatson> an LP database rebuild would be a very much more dramatic operation!
<teward> ah, OK
<epk> Is there an issue I can follow? I unfortunately have a bunch of increasingly annoyed colleagues =P
<teward> cjwatson: I believe it.  *WARNING: LP IS DOWN!* (in very LOUD volume heh)
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Keyserver maintenance in process | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Keyserver maintenance in progress | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> epk: No, but I'll change the topic back here when it's fixed
<epk> Much appreciated cjwatson
<cjwatson> There's an internal ticket with our sysadmins, but you can't see that
<jeremy31> What launchpad group do I have to apply to to be able to get rid of spam?
<acheronuk> cjwatson: will the PPA uploads LP is eating without trace eventually happen, or will they need to be re-uploaded?
<acheronuk> typical. as soon as I write that, they appear. lol
<wgrant> jeremy31: Spam is handled primarily by automated systems, and anything missed should be reported to Launchpad staff. It's not something users can or should handle themselves.
<jeremy31> wgrant: It seems plenty of spam is on the answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu site
<wgrant> Hm, I see maybe a dozen questions in the last week?
<jeremy31> I think I saw some of it reported on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad already
<wgrant> Which is a problem, but hardly "plenty" :)
<jeremy31> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-aws-edge/+question/679133 is one
<wgrant> Not any more
<wgrant> Thanks
<jeremy31> more from March 11
<wgrant> That's already gone
<jeremy31> wgrant: find the adderall and taxi booking ones too?
<wgrant> yep
<jeremy31> good, thanks
<jeremy31> wgrant: one more https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/678948
<wgrant> jeremy31: Ah, thanks
<wgrant> Removed
<jeremy31> wgrant: thanks
<mwhudson> i thought there was a trick to get packages to build on new architectures after they've been enabled in a ppa
<mwhudson> copying the package over itself or something?
<mwhudson> but copy-package won't let me do it
<mwhudson> maybe i need to use the api directly...
#launchpad 2019-03-15
<cjwatson> mwhudson: --force-same-destination --include-binaries
<mwhudson> cjwatson: oh!
<cjwatson> you otherwise remember the trick correctly
 * mwhudson reads gud
<mwhudson> ah i need to wait for at least one binary to be published it seems
<pieq> Morning!
<soupdiver> The build of my package, "randomly" stopped working. It complains it can't fine the GPG to verify the repository. However, I have no idea where this key suddenly comes from. Locally a different key is shown for signing and my profile also refers to the correct key but the build machine is using a different one. Any help is welcomed. Buildlog: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/415216201/buildlog_ubuntu-cosmic-amd64.dev_0.0.18_BUILD
<soupdiver> "Keyserver maintenance in progress" ah I guess this could correlate with my problem
<Chipaca> morning! I asked a team with a ppa to enable s390x and ppc64el, and they told me that «I tried to enable these in https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ubuntu/candidate but got mysterious errors after triggering builds. The build pages just say “Failed to build” with no build log.»
<acheronuk> still issues today?
<wgrant> We've recovered the bad keyserver's database and its keys should hopefully be replicating out now
<acheronuk> wgrant: so PPA upload acceptance can still take ages?
<wgrant> acheronuk: It's not that it takes ages. It's that some keys are unavailable so verification fails.
<wgrant> But we'll reprocess the failed uploads when the keys are restored.
<acheronuk> I see. ok. thanks
<acheronuk> I shall resort to pbuilder for now :D
<acheronuk> wgrant: does the same go for uploads to main archive? I assume so?
<wgrant> acheronuk: Yes
<acheronuk> ty
<wgrant> It's a problem with keyserver.ubuntu.com, which is where Launchpad gets its keys
<acheronuk> I figured so, but had to check in case there was some cache or other difference
<acheronuk> not a problem ATM
<cjwatson> There is a small amount of caching, but mostly not enough to be actually helpful
<acheronuk> right
<cjwatson> Chipaca: The builds were taken out by the keyserver outage.  I've retried them and they seem happier now.
<Chipaca> cjwatson: aha! thanks
<Chipaca> I'll let them know
<sil2100> Hello! Apologies for that, but I have a bunch of requests to change the mirror branch URLs for some of our projects...
<cjwatson> sil2100: Sure, just drop them in a paste
<sil2100> Some time ago I actually asked them to be changed to the current ones, but now we have to change those back ;/
<sil2100> On it!
<sil2100> (since we have upload permissions to the original branches now)
<cjwatson> Right, I saw that chatter in #snappy or wherever it was and thought you'd be knocking on our door soon
<sil2100> Sorry for the wait, got distracted again, here's the branches needing switching to snapcore again:
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QY5jvWWNYN/
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you!
<cjwatson> sil2100: all done
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks again!
<acheronuk> 502 Proxy Error on downloading files ATM
<cjwatson> acheronuk: How long before you asked that here?  There were alerts for about 20 minutes, but they cleared five minutes before you asked here.
<cjwatson> Apparently mainly just Swift being busy due to rebalancing
<acheronuk> cjwatson: not long, and also failed on some retries AFTER I asked here
<acheronuk> it now works
<cjwatson> I've retried the package builds that failed with "Chroot problem" for the last couple of days.
<cjwatson> Hm, still some.
<seb128> hum, just got an upload rejected
<seb128> Rejected:
<seb128> Unhandled exception processing upload: HTTP Error 502: Proxy Error
<cjwatson> Yeah, see #launchpad-ops / #is-outage
<cjwatson> Swift pain
<seb128> k, thx, I mentioned it because I though that was earlier/resolved, seems not I just saw the new topic change
<cjwatson> Well it has nothing to do with the keyserver stuff
<cjwatson> But yeah, seems to be an unexpected consequence of PS4 Swift maint
<acheronuk> so PPA uploads still not appearing. is that keyserver now, or the other thing?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Specific search terms please?
<cjwatson> Like package names or something
<cjwatson> Anything
<acheronuk> cjwatson: zanshin_0.5.0-2build1~ubuntu19.04~ppa1 kjots_5.0.2-1ubuntu3~ubuntu19.04
<cjwatson> I don't see either of those in logs at all ...
<cjwatson> When were they uploaded?
<cjwatson> Oh, process-upload is also super-slow right now because it has to talk to the librarian and the librarian is timing out
<cjwatson> The last run started around half an hour ago; it's typically much quicker
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Keyserver unstable | Librarian unstable | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<acheronuk> cjwatson: 12:52 or less than a min after for zanshin
<acheronuk> ok, so hit by that delay
<cjwatson> Right, so it hasn't got to that yet, due to the Swift/librarian trouble
<cjwatson> Sysadmins are working on it
<acheronuk> fair enough. just thought better query in case you though PPA upload were fixed, and it turned out not
<acheronuk> I can wait :)
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Those two just processed
<acheronuk> cjwatson: great. :)
 * acheronuk sees the emails
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Librarian unstable | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Ant_222> Hello, all. I have created a project with a Git repository, but see no easy way for a casual unregistered user to download my sources. Requiring that he install a Git client is an unjustified overhead. Can I setup my project so that an archive with the latest sources is always available?
<cjwatson> Ant_222: Rather than answer in both places, I'll answer on answers.launchpad.net
<cjwatson> Ant_222: Er, I mean on launchpad-users@
<Ant_222> cjwatson: Oh, I didn't know my question had made it there.
<Ant_222> Found your answer in the archive, should a Gmane problem.
<Ant_222> Thank you, and good bye.
#launchpad 2019-03-17
<embrosyn> Hi there!
<embrosyn> I've uploaded new packages to my PPA before adding an OpenPGP key.
<embrosyn> Seems like those packages were now silently rejected.
<embrosyn> Can I fix it somehow without bumping the package version?
<embrosyn> Teeny-tiny bump?
<embrosyn> I don't want to litter my PPA with meaningless version increments if not necessary.
<embrosyn> It's not a big deal for me to run `dch -i` again, but why if it's not necessary?
<hloeung> embrosyn: remove the local .uploaded (or similar) file and retry
<embrosyn> OH.
<embrosyn> WOW.
<embrosyn> I should've known that.
<embrosyn> Thanks man.
<embrosyn> Er, or girl.
<hloeung> np. It should have e-mailed you telling you why it was rejected though
<embrosyn> I expected it'd happen, but no, it didn't.
<embrosyn> And now I'm getting success messages, of course :P.
<wgrant> embrosyn, hloeung: You can also use dput -f to override the local .upload check
<hloeung> ah yes, that too
<wgrant> LP can't email you about that sort of rejection because it can't know who to tell without a signature.
<embrosyn> Thanks!
<embrosyn> Seems legit.
<embrosyn> However, there could've been a mail in the manner of "Someone tried to upload a package to your repository".
<wgrant> That would be very abusable, but it's a possibility.
<embrosyn> Abusability. Didn't have that in mind.
<jeremy31> Hi wgrant please take care of https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/679230
<jeremy31> and 231 and 232
<embrosyn> For a moment I thought you acted as if those were legit issues.
<embrosyn> Yeah, that has to go, without doubt :D.
<wgrant> jeremy31: Please report spam at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> So we can track it and handle it as normal
#launchpad 2020-03-09
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help contact: SpecialK|Canon
<Eickmeyer> Is it me or is the build farm stuck again?
<Eickmeyer> It was me.
#launchpad 2020-03-10
<cpaelzer> Eickmeyer: it isn't stuck but it is a bit short on systems atm
<cpaelzer> plenty of systems are disabled
<cpaelzer> probably fixing the broken autopkgtest image https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-March/040939.html
<cpaelzer> but in addition for the last few minutes the rest seems to be stuck in cleaning which sometimes happens
<cpaelzer> It might resolve on its own as usual, but if anyone is around to give to give them a bump that would be even better
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: wgrant: ^^ ?
<wgrant> Hm, what's this about autopkgtest?
<cpaelzer> wgrant: o/
<wgrant> Launchpad and autopkgtest aren't particularly related, except that they run on some of the same clouds.
<cpaelzer> wgrant: just the builders being mostly disabled and the others seem to not get out of "cleaning" state
<cpaelzer> the magic link here is that cjwatson usually "knows what to do" and I'd expect to find him here
<cpaelzer> I have no other reason to use this chan for that question
<cpaelzer> well and that I thought I might reply to Eickmeyer who asked here as well
<wgrant> This is the correct channel for Launchpad issues.
<wgrant> But autopkgtest isn't related to Launchpad.
<wgrant> That's an Ubuntu service; #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-release are more appropriate points of contact.
<cpaelzer> hmm, my second guess would have been #IS* but you are right it is not an internal but a canonical service
<wgrant> Canonical IS do not maintain Ubuntu's autopkgtest service.
<wgrant> Anyway, I'm investigating the Launchpad build farm issues. But this isn't the right place to discuss services run by Ubuntu, such as autopkgtest.
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: cjwatson uniformly redirects you to somebody else if you ask him about autopkgtest :-)
<cjwatson> like, every time
<cjwatson> and I do not know what to do about autopkgtest issues other than redirecting you
<cpaelzer> Constant dripping wears away the stone :-)
<cpaelzer> it really was about builders being stuck
<cpaelzer> not about anything "inside" autoblktests
<cpaelzer> wow - we might some day have aotoblktests for I/O but obviously I meant autopkgtests
<cpaelzer> that wasn't even close on the keyboard to mistype it that way ...
<cjwatson> Well, more precisely about the system that resets builder VMs being stuck
<cpaelzer> agreed
<jamespage> morning - I foobared a new project setup this morning - is it possible to change its LP name - https://launchpad.net/trilio-data-mover
<jamespage> trilio-data-mover -> charm-trilio-data-mover
<jamespage> ?
<cjwatson> jamespage: done
<jamespage> cjwatson: thankyou!
<Laney> which team can set a distro's status (e.g. freezing the archive) and create new series? assuming it's the same role that can do both
<Laney> is it the maintainer? i.e. ~techboard for Ubuntu
<cjwatson> Laney: Exactly
<cjwatson> (~ubuntu-drivers can create series too, I think.  But ~techboard can do it all)
<Eickmeyer[m]> cpaelzer: No, I was just falling victim to pkgstripfiles being molasses-slow. Perhaps even glacial slow. I have yet to come up with the correct slow analogy.
<cpaelzer> hehe
<cpaelzer> Eickmeyer[m]: was it the lock loop that sometimes happens - or just standing at that lein for a loooong time?
<Eickmeyer[m]> cpaelzer: It was the lock loop. Easily reproducable if I update ubuntustudio-look in the archive.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Like, every time I updated it would take an hour to build, whereas it would take < 1min locally.
<Eickmeyer[m]> My computer is cool, but it's not THAT cool.
<cjwatson> It should reproduce locally if you install pkgbinarymangler in the chroot.
<cjwatson> This is a package that implements various bits of Ubuntu policy for builds.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Well, I could try that, but not sure it's worth it at this point.
<Eickmeyer[m]> But, is that a bug?
<cjwatson> Wouldn't be too surprising for it to have some race issues.
<cjwatson> We could debate semantics of what counts as a bug, but it doesn't sound like terribly desirable behaviour as it stands.
<Eickmeyer[m]> That's what I was thinking. It looked like some sort of race condition.
<cjwatson> It's a long time since I looked at it though, and it's owned by Ubuntu rather than by Launchpad.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Right, that makes sense.
<seb128> cjwatson, hey, thanks for reviewing/approving my launchpad change :)
<seb128> I got a buildbot failure email, I guess that's following that mp approval
<seb128>  http://lpbuildbot.canonical.com/builders/lp-devel-xenial/builds/1099 ... is there anything I need to do about it?
<cjwatson> seb128: Our test suite is sadly not 100% reliable.  Not your problem in this case - I've retried the test
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks!
<cjwatson> (It's close, but with over 20000 tests it doesn't take much to trip it ...)
<cjwatson> Thanks for the MP :)
<RikMills> cjwatson: does buildd-manager need a poke?
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: SpecialK|Canon | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
 * cjwatson moves the help contact to the start of the topic so that people are more likely to notice it
<cjwatson> that said; requested a bounce
<RikMills> ohhh. sorry
<cjwatson> Back up now, and I've filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1866868
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866868 in Launchpad itself "buildd-manager frequently gets stuck and stops gathering files from builders" [Critical,Triaged]
<RikMills> great :)
 * RikMills subscribes
<cjwatson> But yeah, we're trying to move a bit more towards a help contact system rather than it always being "ask Colin or William"
<cjwatson> Which is less appropriate now that we have more people on the team
#launchpad 2020-03-11
<fo0bar> yes, this seems an appropriate channel :)
<fo0bar> a few hours ago, I got a series of Reject emails regarding binary .changes on builds done days ago, saying the PPA was disabled (it wasn't)
<fo0bar> e.g.: Subject: [~invalid/ubuntu/ppa] xserver-xorg-video-fbturbo_0~git.20151007.f9a6ed7.1-0~nightly_armhf.changes (Rejected)
<fo0bar> TBC, I uploaded a source.changes, it went through the buildds, and the binary packages have been published for a few days now
<fo0bar> so these emails seem spurious
<wgrant> fo0bar: What may have happened is that someone copied the source package into their PPA, then deleted it, hmm. Can you pastebin more of the email?
<fo0bar> wgrant: sure: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/XRzqc6QMZp/
<fo0bar> 10 emails along those lines within the course of about 3 minutes, all for the same PPA
<fo0bar> (though admittedly, that's the only PPA I've uploaded to recently)
<wgrant> fo0bar: You don't have a PPA named "rpi-nightly", so I think someone indeed copied it to their own PPA, deleted the PPA before the builds finished, and then LP got confused when it tried to process the uploads for the builds with no PPA, and emailed the uploader.
<fo0bar> wgrant: it's https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-raspi2/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-nightly actually (of which I'm the only member)
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> Still not quite the right name.
<wgrant> And the PPA in question didn't exist a week ago
<fo0bar> ppa-nightly?  it's existed since ~2016
<wgrant> No, rpi-nightly.
<fo0bar> oh!  ah, didn't notice the difference
<fo0bar> so yeah, someone copying from this PPA seems plausible
<fo0bar> I should also point out that it's possible this has happened many times before, as I basically never checked launchpad emails because having the duck meant an ocean of LP notification emails, and most got archived and tarred up :)
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> Indeed
<fo0bar> anyway, ta
<ricotz> hi, looks like PPA packages don't get published, is buildd-manager stuck?
<cjwatson> ricotz: No
<cjwatson> And that's a bit of a conceptual leap anyway.  Can you provide links to the actual problem?
<cjwatson> Hm, last substantive log line in cron.ppa.log is 12:13:46
<cjwatson> Nothing to do with buildd-manager
<cjwatson> I've requested a kill
<cjwatson> ricotz: Will hopefully recover soon.  I'll keep an eye on it
<ricotz> cjwatson, see https://launchpad.net/~vala-team/+archive/ubuntu/daily/+packages
<ricotz> thanks
<ricotz> cjwatson, could you take a look at this https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/689262
<cjwatson> SpecialK|Canon: ^- please distribute
<cjwatson> note the help contact in the topic
<ricotz> ah I see, thanks
<SpecialK|Canon> cjwatson: sorry, distribute what?
<cjwatson> SpecialK|Canon: ricotz's request
<cjwatson> 689262
<cjwatson> I'm assuming you don't want me just doing all these :)
<SpecialK|Canon> I don't, no, I just saw the ping, I'm just not clear what you mean by "distribute" there
<cjwatson> Oh, I mean, either do it or pick somebody to do it :)
<SpecialK|Canon> Right, yep
<cjwatson> Sorry, doing several things at once so got a bit telegraphic
<SpecialK|Canon> Np, likewise!
<SpecialK|Canon> ricotz: on it
<cjwatson> Ah, joke's on me, apparently needs my permissions
<cjwatson> Principle stands though :)
<cjwatson> done
<SpecialK|Canon> Indeed
<SpecialK|Canon> I monitor this channel periodically, but I don't hilight on all messages
<ricotz> SpecialK|Canon, thanks
<SpecialK|Canon> ricotz: looks like cjwatson has handled that for you, cheers
#launchpad 2020-03-12
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help Contact: doismellburning | Firefighting: - | Privacy docs: https://pastebin.canonical.com/91517/ | Confidential Launchpad stuff: ops/private-data-analysis, #launchpad-dev for everything else | Thinking about doing stuff using technology and tools
<SpecialK|Canon> sigh, wrong window
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: SpecialK|Canon | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2020-03-13
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> what team has right to approve translations template for Ubuntu? e.g https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+imports
<seb128> I used to be able to do that but seems I'm not anymore, I wonder if the acl changed or if I expired from a team
<mdeslaur_> I'm getting amd64 build failures with no logs...like https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/18834286
<mdeslaur_> is something borked?
<SpecialK|Canon> mdeslaur_: Looking into it now
<mdeslaur_> thanks SpecialK|Canon
<seb128> cjwatson, wgrant, did you see my question from this morning? maybe you can help there?
<cjwatson> seb128: SpecialK|Canon is the help contact at the moment and I'm trying to steer clear rather than sniping all questions from him
<seb128> cjwatson, makes sense, thanks
<cjwatson> (see topic)
<seb128> SpecialK|Canon, ^ can you help?
<seb128> cjwatson, I though it was maybe an Ubuntu process question more than a launchpad by itself, but let's see if SpecialK|Canon knows about that
<SpecialK|Canon> seb128: Hello! I think that's an Ubuntu process question too, but I can see the argument that the LP UI should make it clear!
<seb128> SpecialK|Canon, hey :) even without change/fixing, I'm interested to have the info because we need those templates reviewed
<SpecialK|Canon> seb128: I suspect you'll be best served by asking over in #ubuntu-devel or similar if you haven't already
<seb128> ideally I would like to join (back) the team with the acl
<cjwatson> Well, working out what team has the authority to do a particular thing in LP is an LP question
<cjwatson> In general
<SpecialK|Canon> Fair point!
<seb128> SpecialK|Canon, I doubt we have anyone around with knowledge of those bits in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> So I can walk through how to find this
<cjwatson> If desired
<SpecialK|Canon> cjwatson: That would be appreciated, please
<cjwatson> So I couldn't remember exactly where this lived, and ended up doing a bit of grepping for the various status names, which led me to TranslationImportQueueEntry.canSetStatus; looks promising
<cjwatson> That calls TranslationImportQueueEntry.canAdmin for transitions to APPROVED
<cjwatson> Which checks the launchpad.Admin permission on itself
<cjwatson> So off to lib/lp/security.py; AdminTranslationImportQueueEntry defines launchpad.Admin on ITranslationImportQueueEntry by forwarding to launchpad.TranslationsAdmin on the distroseries
<cjwatson> AdminDistroSeriesTranslations defines that as either you're the driver of the distribution (which is basically ~techboard) or you have launchpad.TranslationsAdmin on the distribution
<SpecialK|Canon> cjwatson: Thanks
<cjwatson> AdminDistributionTranslations defines *that* as either in the distribution's translation group owner (https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu → https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators → https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators), or in ~rosetta-admins, or the owner of the distribution (which is basically ~techboard again)
<cjwatson> seb128 was in ~ubuntu-drivers up to 2011.  I'm not sure I see what else might previously have given him that permission
<cjwatson> Might be missing something
<seb128> cjwatson, I'm pretty sure I've been able to approve things from the queue more recently than than, I've been the one approving those import almost every cycle in recent years
<seb128> if I had to guess I think it was still available to me in bionic
<cjwatson> You weren't in ~ubuntu-translations-coordinators by any chance?
<seb128> shouldn't I be listed on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators/+members#active as expired or something if that was the case?
<cjwatson> Yeah, would've thought
<cjwatson> I'm pretty certain this isn't something we've changed since we hardly ever touch Translations
<seb128> maybe it was through some other team that got removed/expired and transien membership?
<seb128> I was part of uds-organiser and other teams that had acl for some launchpad part iirc (just guessing on uds-organiser being an example, might be a buggy one)
<seb128> anyway
<cjwatson> It's possible, though I can't see a likely path
<seb128> SpecialK|Canon, cjwatson, can one of you add me to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators/ ?
<cjwatson> I think it would be worth getting IS to help reclaim ~ubuntu-translations-coordinators - neither of Arne nor David have been around for years, have they?
<seb128> neither Arne nor David are around anymore
<cjwatson> We can't do that
<seb128> k, thanks for helping
<cjwatson> Team changes without admin consent require IS.  If it were me, I'd suggest promoting Gunnar to an admin and adding you as another admin
<cjwatson> Feel free to quote me on that to IS
<seb128> right
<seb128> maybe adding Lukasz as well
<seb128> will do, thanks!
<mdeslaur_> SpecialK|Canon: here's another amd64 failed build with no logs: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/18834348
<SpecialK|Canon> mdeslaur_: Builds should be going through much more happily right now and I believe Colin kicked off retries for (many of?) the ones that failed
<mdeslaur_> thanks SpecialK|Canon
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
